# Ocean Grown Genetics



## Bean Busy (Jul 30, 2015)

This thread is for anything about Team OG's genetics.


----------



## greywind (Jul 30, 2015)

Need them all!!! I ran their Sleeping Dog last year and it was some of the funkiest, densest bud I grew all year. I actually just popped half a pack a few days ago, so we'll see what happens. I also have their Bubble Krush and Wizards Potion in the vault. I was watching VaderOG years ago on YouTube, so I jumped at the chance to get their beans when they were available.

I met VaderOG at the LA Cannabis Cup this year. Awesome dude! I picked up his Alien Rift & Tahoe Abduction and got a chance to sample his Alien Rift at his booth and it was beyond fire. I germed both packs, every single bean, a couple of months back and... well... I just can't relive it... shit just went south with my entire grow... So, I've moved on and can only hope to get more of his genetics in the future.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

greywind said:


> Need them all!!! I ran their Sleeping Dog last year and it was some of the funkiest, densest bud I grew all year. I actually just popped half a pack a few days ago, so we'll see what happens. I also have their Bubble Krush and Wizards Potion in the vault. I was watching VaderOG years ago on YouTube, so I jumped at the chance to get their beans when they were available.
> 
> I met VaderOG at the LA Cannabis Cup this year. Awesome dude! I picked up his Alien Rift & Tahoe Abduction and got a chance to sample his Alien Rift at his booth and it was beyond fire. I germed both packs, every single bean, a couple of months back and... well... I just can't relive it... shit just went south with my entire grow... So, I've moved on and can only hope to get more of his genetics in the future.


Not only are these guys nice/cool/genuine, they've got that fire funk.Used to run a bunch of clones from Vader and Nuggs. Actually I ran only their shit for years. If NGR were to get Ocean Grown my wife would murder me.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 30, 2015)

@greywind @Bob Zmuda check them out on instagram, get ahold of them through dm to get their gear.... You can also check out www.teamog.us


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 30, 2015)

You can't actually buy beans off www.teamog.us but they have the dankest pictures and info on the strains there. Here are there US distributors. Oregrown Industries, inc. And TLPC, Los Angeles. And here's the international distributor. www.darkhorsegenetics.com and there new gear coming soon looks super fire. Check it out at YouTube: VaderOG


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @greywind @Bob Zmuda check them out on instagram, get ahold of them through dm to get their gear.... You can also check out www.teamog.us


Man I've been avoiding getting an IG for years. Looks like it's almost necessary these days for bean hoarders.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> You can't actually buy beans off www.teamog.us but they have the dankest pictures and info on the strains there. Here are there US distributors. Oregrown Industries, inc. And TLPC, Los Angeles. And here's the international distributor. www.darkhorsegenetics.com and there new gear coming soon looks super fire. Check it out at YouTube: VaderOG


Great info thank you sir!


----------



## greywind (Jul 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @greywind @Bob Zmuda check them out on instagram, get ahold of them through dm to get their gear.... You can also check out www.teamog.us


Yup! I've been following them and watching them grow for years. So happy they decided to do the events this year. Really awesome group of people!


----------



## greywind (Jul 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Not only are these guys nice/cool/genuine, they've got that fire funk.Used to run a bunch of clones from Vader and Nuggs. Actually I ran only their shit for years. If NGR were to get Ocean Grown my wife would murder me.


I wish I could get cuts directly from them. I am positive I could live on their line up alone for years to come. Did you ever run their Bubble Krush or Wizards Potion?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 30, 2015)

greywind said:


> I wish I could get cuts directly from them. I am positive I could live on their line up alone for years to come. Did you ever run their Bubble Krush or Wizards Potion?


Ran bubble krush and it was straight up dank. Everything I got from them was. My favorite was VSOG (very special OG) and a cut of alien bubba they had. The vader OG rocked too.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jul 30, 2015)

I plan on going with Team OG I emailed them an received a reply in less then 24hr with ordering info an price list.... strains look great too


----------



## forb1d (Jul 31, 2015)

no reply after emailing them 3-4 days ago. didn't dm on a social site though.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 27, 2015)

Vader OG has been a real treat to work with. Gots me some Alien Rift and Houdini


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man I've been avoiding getting an IG for years. Looks like it's almost necessary these days for bean hoarders.


Be wary of IG nothing but cops and hos on there. But my god that TeamOG has some juicy shit, I might break out the credit card one last time if I have a chance to get a hold of their shit.


----------



## greywind (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm just about to pop those Bubble Krush and Wizards Potion I have. I have 2 Sleeping Dogs in their fifth week of flower and they are both looking very nice. Just about the best looking in the strain/pheno hunt I have going right now. Stacked, sticky, and healthy despite my laziness as a grower, lol. All signs of being keepers so far. Cheers!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 28, 2015)

got about 6 alien rift in veg, cant wait to see these bad girls in flower


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> got about 6 alien rift in veg, cant wait to see these bad girls in flower


Where'd you get them from? I see sour patch has them but I'm not liking the thread in here about them...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 28, 2015)

i got them from the main source, vader has a youtube channel with whole grows of them it looks like a killer strain


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Where'd you get them from? I see sour patch has them but I'm not liking the thread in here about them...


I am op in that thread and alien rift is exactly what I was ripped off.still listed on site


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 28, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I am op in that thread and alien rift is exactly what I was ripped off.still listed on site


So fucking glad you made the thread bro. Was gonna get all four packs listed. Total bullshit.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 28, 2015)

He hyped the alien rift drop for weeks... and according to him I was second order.he then tells me he only had 3 packs!!!all that hype for 3 packs?I picked up rift and houdini elsewhere. lumberjackseedsource might have some houdini left


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 8, 2015)

@Bob Zmuda Alien rift hit the dirt a week ago and Houdini and Jawa Pie get germinated tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice! I just got my Houdini and shockwave and jawa pie is on its way to papa. 

Cracking them in a week or so!


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Vader OG has been a real treat to work with. Gots me some Alien Rift and Houdini


How did that Houdini turn out?


----------



## astronomikl (Jan 26, 2016)

the jawa pie sounds interesting..... how can you get some of their gear?


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Any info on Ninja Fruit and/or Houdini Rift and/or Dark Helmet would be awesome.
p.s. I already checked teamog.us Ninja and Houdini have brief descriptions but nothing about Dark Helmet. I know its Forum Cut x Key Lime Pie but that the extent of the info I have on it so far


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 26, 2016)

ninja fruit is graprefuit haze x grape ape

houdini is alien rift x mendo mystery (urkle of some sorts)

dark helmet is forum x keylime pie

Alien rift is an afghani selection that leans hard to lemon side of things. it is a backcross of cerain pheno that pops up in alien abduction line. both mother and father have been selected from high numbers. his youtube channel is the shiznit son. vaderog


----------



## JayThe HydroGuy (Jan 28, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ninja fruit is graprefuit haze x grape ape
> 
> houdini is alien rift x mendo mystery (urkle of some sorts)
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Was looking more for info on what to expect for each. Any pics from anyone that has ran these is much appreciated too. Ive seen the Houdini in Vaders garden but curious how it stacks up in other rooms.


----------



## Smcizme (Jan 29, 2016)

Man I've been trying to contact anyone from team og but no one responds and it's been a couple days since I hit up lumberjackseedsource on insta and nothing. I will literally take any og strain haha


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jan 29, 2016)

Love my Stardestroyer og. On my second run thru. Have 5 more beans to pop as well.An gimme that Jawa pie an dark helmet already.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jan 31, 2016)

Smcizme said:


> Man I've been trying to contact anyone from team og but no one responds and it's been a couple days since I hit up lumberjackseedsource on insta and nothing. I will literally take any og strain haha


They are busy working the Cup this weekend they will respond be patient an chill they are very busy with life


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jan 31, 2016)

I want the new VaderOg!!!


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 1, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> I want the new VaderOg!!!


Did you go to the cup. Vader said on his YouTube channel he had very limited packs of VaderOG at the cup. I think he said there freebies, coz they're off the menu items but you had to tell him the secret password ********** whats the password


----------



## greywind (Feb 3, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Did you go to the cup. Vader said on his YouTube channel he had very limited packs of VaderOG at the cup. I think he said there freebies, coz they're off the menu items but you had to tell him the secret password ********** whats the password


The password was a phrase, "Fader is awesome!" If you've been watching his videos on YouTube for years, you know who Fader is. I miss that guy, lol! TeamOG is apparently setting up a booth next week after all, since Sunday of this last week was rained out essentially. Hopefully they have some Vader OG available.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Feb 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice! I just got my Houdini and shockwave and jawa pie is on its way to papa.
> 
> Cracking them in a week or so!


Do u order online IE teamog


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 3, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> Do u order online IE teamog


Nah they don't sell them on there.... Know a guy who knows a guy....


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 4, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> Do u order online IE teamog


You can purchase Ocean Grown seeds online at sourpatch seeds and rhino seeds. They both have stories of good and bad experiences. But for the most part I'd say there both above par.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 4, 2016)

greywind said:


> The password was a phrase, "Fader is awesome!" If you've been watching his videos on YouTube for years, you know who Fader is. I miss that guy, lol! TeamOG is apparently setting up a booth next week after all, since Sunday of this last week was rained out essentially. Hopefully they have some Vader OG available.


Are you going to the cup greywind ?


----------



## I Grow My Own (Feb 4, 2016)

New mail


Thank you for choosing OceanGrownSeeds customer service! You must comply with all your State, County, and local government laws. BE SURE TO READ BELOW FOR DETAILS!!

*SORRY NO INTERNATIONAL*

STOCK AVAILABILITY DUE TO CHANGE AT ANY MOMENT: 
- Obi Wan OG Kush* ( Ghost OG x Alien Rift )
- Houdini Rift (Mendo Mystery x Alien Rift )
- Shock Wave ( Shark Shock x Alien Rift )
- Jawa Pie Bx ( Key Lime Pie x Alien Rift )
- Dark Helmet* ( Forum GSC x Jawa Pie )
- Hollywood Dreams* ( SFV OG x Wizard's Potion )
- Spartan OG Kush* ( BTY OG x Wizard's Potion )


----------



## greywind (Feb 4, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Are you going to the cup greywind ?


The So Cal cup probably isn't happening for me this year. I made it last year, so I don't feel too bad. I'm shooting for the Cup in CO this year. I haven't been to that one, and it will be interesting to attend a cup in a recreational state.

You making it to any of the Cups?


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 4, 2016)

greywind said:


> The So Cal cup probably isn't happening for me this year. I made it last year, so I don't feel too bad. I'm shooting for the Cup in CO this year. I haven't been to that one, and it will be interesting to attend a cup in a recreational state.
> 
> You making it to any of the Cups?


Na not this year, saving up to maybe hit two cups next year, definitely one. I'm making the trip from overseas. So I was thinking the l.a cup and probably the 4/20 cup but if I can only do one I might start with CO just incase of legalities. Medical marijuana cards and that sort of shit. I wanna be able to smoke up at the cup lol


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 4, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> New mail
> 
> 
> Thank you for choosing OceanGrownSeeds customer service! You must comply with all your State, County, and local government laws. BE SURE TO READ BELOW FOR DETAILS!!
> ...


Is that from team og or a distributor coz I'm international.


----------



## I Grow My Own (Feb 4, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Is that from team og or a distributor coz I'm international.


Direct from team og


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2016)

Watch out for sour patch seeds. They've been outta stock on ocean grown for months. Yet they won't take the stock down. They're hoping you send money so they can give you your "substitutes" instead. Shady. Steer clear.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Watch out for sour patch seeds. They've been outta stock on ocean grown for months. Yet they won't take the stock down. They're hoping you send money so they can give you your "substitutes" instead. Shady. Steer clear.


Hey man have you recently ordered from sour patch


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 4, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Hey man have you recently ordered from sour patch


Never have and never will.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Never have and never will.


I have with no issue's


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## greywind (Apr 4, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> View attachment 3649632


Where is the Ocean Grown?!? I'm dropping some Alien Rift, Obi Wan OG, and Sleeping Dog today. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## passmethelid (Apr 14, 2016)

vader gonna be at michigan cup (according to his last youtube vid). now just gotta get some michigan friends to buy you dem seeds.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 20, 2016)

greywind said:


> Where is the Ocean Grown?!? I'm dropping some Alien Rift, Obi Wan OG, and Sleeping Dog today. Cheers and happy hunting!


Here you go


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 20, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Here you go


Picked up the alien rift and was given 4 packs of freebies. Never can complain when getting free stuff. Happy 420.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Picked up the alien rift and was given 4 packs of freebies. Never can complain when getting free stuff. Happy 420.


What Seedbank?


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What Seedbank?


IG is the best place to cut out the middle man. Follower the breeders and growers. You'll hit big. I'm waiting on some other stuff. Plus they have open auctions for beans that have not been given to any banks


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> IG is the best place to cut out the middle man. Follower the breeders and growers. You'll hit big. I'm waiting on some other stuff. Plus they have open auctions for beans that have not been given to any banks


What're they charging per pack direct.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What're they charging per pack direct.


It's not always the breeder. It's seed banks ,people that are just having an auction out of their personal stash. It's no where near how much a seed bank is charging. It's 420 and it's crazy on IG


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 21, 2016)

Is there something I am missing? I have been watching vaderOG since he made the video explaining the basics of breeding, so it's been a while. I can appreciate his work but I don't understand the craze!!? Looks a lot more like pollen chucking than breeding on that scale, but I might be missing something....anyway, I select my males from similar plant count and consider myself nothing but a pollen chucker....


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Is there something I am missing? I have been watching vaderOG since he made the video explaining the basics of breeding, so it's been a while. I can appreciate his work but I don't understand the craze!!? Looks a lot more like pollen chucking than breeding on that scale, but I might be missing something....anyway, I select my males from similar plant count and consider myself nothing but a pollen chucker....


I don't consider number of plants to determine if someone a breeder bro. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> I don't consider number of plants to determine if someone a breeder bro. Don't sell yourself short.


Having the space to have larger numbers to choose from definitely helps your game in breeding though. But to a point you're correct.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Having the space to have larger numbers to choose from definitely helps your game in breeding though. But to a point you're correct.


I agree as well with your statement. No doubt running 100 instead of 10-20 at time big difference in selection.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> I agree as well with your statement. No doubt running 100 instead of 10-20 at time big difference in selection.


Exactly. But that's not to say a good breeder with an eye for picking compatible plants won't do better with 10-20 than a bad breeder with 100.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 21, 2016)

I am not selling myself short, nor dishing OG, but I am not sure how they can charge premium for beans that are essentially polyhybrid pollen chucks just like most of us do in the pollen chucking section. I have some of my lines worked to F3s and generally just give the beans away. Like if a stud was given to them from a reputable breeder I would understand the craze a bit more and maybe that is the case... 

Anyway, good for them, vaderOG deserve to succeed he has contributed quite a bit to the community even though I don't grow that way myself.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Exactly. But that's not to say a good breeder with an eye for picking compatible plants won't do better with 10-20 than a bad breeder with 100.


I think a good breeder who selects from 10-20 plants is not a breeder at all let alone a good one.

You are not making anything better that way just making seeds from good genetics to line your pockets. Better off with real breeders they will give us new shit not seed makers they will just steal the new genetics and won't improve the genetics whatsoever. Breeders deserve the money they sell more they will breed more and the market will be forced to actually breed.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2016)

finding a keeper male is harder than female, but the number of seeds/plants to find him makes no difference...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think a good breeder who selects from 10-20 plants is not a breeder at all let alone a good one.
> 
> You are not making anything better that way just making seeds from good genetics to line your pockets. Better off with real breeders they will give us new shit not seed makers they will just steal the new genetics and won't improve the genetics whatsoever. Breeders deserve the money they sell more they will breed more and the market will be forced to actually breed.


You don't think you can find a viable breeder, using stable genetics, in 10-20 plants? 

Because I bet if you took one of bodhis lines he's using for males like ssdd and popped 20 beans you could find at least one worth breeding.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You don't think you can find a viable breeder, using stable genetics, in 10-20 plants?
> 
> Because I bet if you took one of bodhis lines he's using for males like ssdd and popped 20 beans you could find at least one worth breeding.


Good seeds sure but I would not use the term breeder.

Sure but what about if you used the same 20 Bohdi used to select from would you not find something decent?

But are you actually creating a strain with 20 seed plants in a single generation? I don't think so. I believe the good genetics are doing all the work not the seed maker.

Just look what real breeders do it's amazing what they have done with Tomatoes alone. Now DJ Short I would call a breeder may not be the best but he did improve Blueberry. Bohdi hasn't really improved just 2 nice plants make seeds and sells no way he is actually breeding with all them (strains) for sale.

BOG is a breeder he improved Bubble Gum to his liking anyway and worked it a bit got Sour Bubble from Bubble Gum not sure about all his breeding details though.

But it's your money spend it however you like I just like to see my money go to people with the intention of improving cannabis lines not making seeds I make some of my own seeds and select from more than 20 plants. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Good seeds sure but I would not use the term breeder.
> 
> Sure but what about if you used the same 20 Bohdi used to select from would you not find something decent?
> 
> ...


DJ short says he picks out of at least 50, which Ime means he picks out of 50 viable beans. So a bit more than 20 but way less than 100. Breeding is about a lot more than just "good genetics doing the work" because you can have all the most fire genetics in the world and still have not a single compatible pair. Some strains/plants just don't like each other. Bodhi is amazing at finding males that meld into his elite females. DJ short has his light schedule during flower to find phenos that most growers won't in their setups at home. Bog makes good shot as well, but again you'll see he uses the same males to cross with all of the females he works into his lines. 

Good genetics only get you so far, check out all these new breeders crossing fire genetics and throwing herms left and right. You need to know how and what to cross. And then test what you THINK will cross well, because you really never know until you grow out the offspring. In my breeding projects I go through a lot more seeds than most just to find seedlings I think make the cut so I'm into the numbers game, but I'm not going to say for sure that you can't breed with 20 plants selections. Because I think that that is an incorrect statement. 

And I never stated anyone is creating a strain in one generation lol. Try 5-7 min.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2016)

Considering bodhi traveled the world to aquire true landrace seed that he is working with atm... He is not just in it for the money + you have no clue!

Those studs are tested through many crosses by many people before being released.
You should go check breedbay before you make yourself look foolish.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2016)

Offspring from multiple females will tell you what he does to the cross...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Considering bodhi traveled the world to aquire true landrace seed that he is working with atm... He is not just in it for the money + you have no clue!
> 
> Those studs are tested through many crosses by many people before being released.
> You should go check breedbay before you make yourself look foolish.


I was just using him as an example don't know much about him other than a lot of strains. Maybe I should have just went with Subcool lol, but he doesn't really select from seeds at least for the most part no idea what he's up to now.

Bohdi did give me the pollen chucker vibe since I first heard of him though just never seen him speak at all so no idea what he's working with/on or how he breeds.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> DJ short says he picks out of at least 50, which Ime means he picks out of 50 viable beans. So a bit more than 20 but way less than 100. Breeding is about a lot more than just "good genetics doing the work" because you can have all the most fire genetics in the world and still have not a single compatible pair. Some strains/plants just don't like each other. Bodhi is amazing at finding males that meld into his elite females. DJ short has his light schedule during flower to find phenos that most growers won't in their setups at home. Bog makes good shot as well, but again you'll see he uses the same males to cross with all of the females he works into his lines.
> 
> Good genetics only get you so far, check out all these new breeders crossing fire genetics and throwing herms left and right. You need to know how and what to cross. And then test what you THINK will cross well, because you really never know until you grow out the offspring. In my breeding projects I go through a lot more seeds than most just to find seedlings I think make the cut so I'm into the numbers game, but I'm not going to say for sure that you can't breed with 20 plants selections. Because I think that that is an incorrect statement.
> 
> And I never stated anyone is creating a strain in one generation lol. Try 5-7 min.


Yeah, 5-7 generations you can change some things but most breeders don't do that.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I was just using him as an example don't know much about him other than a lot of strains. Maybe I should have just went with Subcool lol, but he doesn't really select from seeds at least for the most part no idea what he's up to now.
> 
> Bohdi did give me the pollen chucker vibe since I first heard of him though just never seen him speak at all so no idea what he's working with/on or how he breeds.


Bodhi been out longer than a lot of the breeders who are considered good. Yes he releases a lot of crosses but that's because he has lots and lots of elite moms to hit and see if his studs do what he wants them to do. When he releases those crosses that means his stud is doing what he wants. He know his traits and what his studs brings to the table and he is the only one I know of at the moment making actual p1 hybrids from landrace strains. No polyhybrid stuff in those projects so he is def a breeder and one of the best. He doesn't have a huge following for no reason believe that it's not hype it's his breeding even tho he doesn't make strains his cultivars are some of the best on the market cus he knows how to blend parents together.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2016)

You really know how to put into words what I was thinking!


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Good seeds sure but I would not use the term breeder.
> 
> Sure but what about if you used the same 20 Bohdi used to select from would you not find something decent?
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more, and this is why most of us endup with new crosses that are fire... but then go and create a new IMPROVED stable line out of it is what makes someone a breeder.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I was just using him as an example don't know much about him other than a lot of strains. Maybe I should have just went with Subcool lol, but he doesn't really select from seeds at least for the most part no idea what he's up to now.
> 
> Bohdi did give me the pollen chucker vibe since I first heard of him though just never seen him speak at all so no idea what he's working with/on or how he breeds.


Yeah I think you may just be under informed about bodhi lol. That guy really knows how to picks males that compliment anything they touch. Subcool was good for a while but I think of recent he may be heading the track of Ghs on the money train. 

Bodhi releases a lot of crosses. I don't know how many he actually claims as strains at this point other than the ones like Gogi that he's worked for a very long time. 

DJ short and shanti are good ones as well. But DJ has a few great ones and seems to be off point on some of his crosses. It's definitely interesting to see how the breeding game has changed since all the legalization and breeders , good and bad, coming out into the open.


----------



## greywind (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Is there something I am missing? I have been watching vaderOG since he made the video explaining the basics of breeding, so it's been a while. I can appreciate his work but I don't understand the craze!!? Looks a lot more like pollen chucking than breeding on that scale, but I might be missing something....anyway, I select my males from similar plant count and consider myself nothing but a pollen chucker....





Cornfed Dread said:


> I agree as well with your statement. No doubt running 100 instead of 10-20 at time big difference in selection.


I'm not sure where this notion of Vader OG only popping 10-20 beans at a time to find a usable father came from. I've been following his channel for years, probably seen just about every one, and I have never seen him do a run of less than fifty when he pops genetics. Also, I believe that what he showcases on YouTube is not the extent of his team's grow facilities. Plus, he openly admits to crossing and bx'ing of genetics to look for the one via a large pheno hunt. He isn't breeding for "stability" or IBL status, he openly admits to creating polyhybrids in order to find the next big thing. 

Plus, he works with father's that he created, like Alien Rift. He isn't popping some other breeder's beans, finding a male from their work and hitting it to every clone only he has, a'la Greenpoint or some other true chuckers out there. Just my two cents. Carry on, cheers, and happy hunting!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 21, 2016)

Slow down I didn't say anything pertaining to what vader does or doesn't bro. I love him an his gear run sick stardestroyer og right now. Was speaking to the poster of comment I quoted about himself.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 21, 2016)

An yes I been following vader on YouTube for years myself. His vids are great an love him showing how seeds I pick up are made.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 21, 2016)

Hell I guess I too damn high today .my post did look like I implied numbers to vader. But anyway I m going to just continue my 420 rosin fest.oh shit it's not 420 anymore. Well guess I take another dab.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 21, 2016)

this is quoted from a reputable breeder. not going to say who... 

How does a person come out with so many crosses in one year? I've been doing this for almost 13 years and I know what it takes to make a strain. How is it possible for someone to make 45 strains in a 4 year period? Something just doesn't feel right about that. I mean the selection for a male alone takes at least 1.5-3 years. Bodhi must have 5 or more males to be making all of those strains, or he's just pollen chucking the same male onto all of them. But what I don't understand if this is the case is why people eat them up like they're the bees knees?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 21, 2016)

Beemo said:


> this is quoted from a reputable breeder. not going to say who...
> 
> How does a person come out with so many crosses in one year? I've been doing this for almost 13 years and I know what it takes to make a strain. How is it possible for someone to make 45 strains in a 4 year period? Something just doesn't feel right about that. I mean the selection for a male alone takes at least 1.5-3 years. Bodhi must have 5 or more males to be making all of those strains, or he's just pollen chucking the same male onto all of them. But what I don't understand if this is the case is why people eat them up like they're the bees knees?


Sounds like a lil hater in that breeder lol but not gonna clog up this thread with Bodhi talk too much talk of this subject in many threads but people have to remember that all his stuff are not strains they are cultivars. Every cross is not worked but it's no denying this man has a great eye for males Appy and Snow Lotus proved that and IMHO the 88g13/hp is a great one too the one I like best. His new studs will prove that too but Bodhi knows these crosses are polyhybrid makeups mixed with elite clones and stuff but one thing that helps him knowing his males are studs is him hitting 20+ females with a stud. Only way to know if a male is a good be for passing certain traits the breeder wants is to see how offspring do and having offspring from 20+ moms will give you an idea to how that male will do. The man doesn't have a cult type following for no reason lol but those cultivars made from these males lots of them get tested and he gets reports back on them so he wouldn't be releasing them if they didn't do what he intended even tho it's a polyhybrid cross. 

Now he's into making real true p1 hybrids from landrace stuff so whole new varieties are gonna come about from these. It's gonna help change the game since most of this stuff is derived from a few main strains from back in the day. Dying to get my hands on those p1 hybrids. Should show people what real vigor and uniformity is like


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm sure they would work their strains if people have enough interest in it.(ex. goji)
He has f3 goji called boysenberry, so he must be doing some sort of inbreeding


----------



## greywind (Apr 21, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Slow down I didn't say anything pertaining to what vader does or doesn't bro. I love him an his gear run sick stardestroyer og right now. Was speaking to the poster of comment I quoted about himself.





Cornfed Dread said:


> An yes I been following vader on YouTube for years myself. His vids are great an love him showing how seeds I pick up are made.





Cornfed Dread said:


> Hell I guess I too damn high today .my post did look like I implied numbers to vader. But anyway I m going to just continue my 420 rosin fest.oh shit it's not 420 anymore. Well guess I take another dab.


No worries my man, I probably got a little too defensive on his behalf, like I actually know him or something. I'm just a fan boy of his videos, which are some of the best on YouTube. And he happens to breed/chuck flavors that are right up my alley. Sleeping Dog is still one of the top five cultivars I have ever grown, polyhybrid or not. Cheers! Dab on!!


----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)

I plan on breeding my fire bagseed strain I've got going (see link in signature) with a Master Kush hopefully in a year or so when I can take that opportunity. Keeping the seedstock for this beauty forever!


----------



## ky man (Apr 22, 2016)

I think the best gen, are rite here in the states and no moore custom problens crossing the big water.I live in the states and like to try and keep my money in the states.ky


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 22, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> I plan on breeding my fire bagseed strain I've got going (see link in signature) with a Master Kush hopefully in a year or so when I can take that opportunity. Keeping the seedstock for this beauty forever!


I'm pretty much done growing fire bagseed let alone breed with them, too many hermies...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 22, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Picked up the alien rift and was given 4 packs of freebies. Never can complain when getting free stuff. Happy 420.



BULLSHIT.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 22, 2016)

Houdini and Jawa Pie get the flip soooooon. Both are extremely short and tight noded. Only seen anything like it on and old Purple Og clone I ran years ago.

Will make F2's


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> BULLSHIT.


Yep.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Houdini and Jawa Pie get the flip soooooon. Both are extremely short and tight noded. Only seen anything like it on and old Purple Og clone I ran years ago.
> 
> Will make F2's



glad my lil heads up to you, turned into this..... rock on. I just flipped houdini and alien rift. never popped jawa yet. picked up ninja fruit and love potion 99

and as far as pollen chuckers?????!!!! VaderOG is not. he is one of the most transparent breeders in the game. watch his videos before commenting. the proof is in the pudding and you se all the seed pops and males he culls. he show great discipline and refuses to cash in. he could easily produce enough alien rift in 1 batch to last a year, but he would rather keep fresh stock and happy customers with small artisinal batches. he turns down the payday to do this. His lines are proving how he isolated the desirable traits out of alien lines, and rift is killer.

bodhi is a very talented pollen chucker. lets face it, he throws it at the wall and see what sticks. Gage green is close. SUbcool is there too. but guess what? I love flavor and variation, and thats where the poly's reign supreme.

I have ran dozens of new breeders, none of them working the lines like Vader, or Simon, SHanti, etc. and I cannot believe the amount of hermies lately.

hermies dont belong in the game. all you lazy fuckers who want all females have introduced a level of tolerance into the game. hermies are gay mmmmkay.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 22, 2016)

The push for feminized seeds, we will regret someday... Take control, buy REG


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

Are any of these cultivars passed the f1 generation? If not then he's doing what lots are doing no different than Bodhi just Bodhi has plenty moms to test his males out on. What breeders making true hybrids from p1 stock? I know Bodhi is for sure but can't knock someone who has a major eye for creating great polyhybrid cultivars but also does some real true breeding too. Gonna have to get some of this gear to try to see what all the fuse about


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

If folks have a problem with all these breeders why don't they put the work in and breed they own shit....you can't build the Taj Mahal sitting on your ass talking smack..get up ...get out and get something.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I'm pretty much done growing fire bagseed let alone breed with them, too many hermies...


Pick your bagseed well, young master. As not every bag was seeded because of open pollination. Ha but yeah I see your point.

To lessen hermaphroditic tendencies in a bagseed you like you still have the option of taking two non-hermed parents and breeding those two together to harvest their seed.
Bagseed can grow some good looking dank if you score a gem, but often it might lack potency! I had pulled seeds out of some heady midgrade that we call "corn" down south, had a royal buzz so I had to succumb to my curiosity and plant it; glad I did! She grew into an awesome, dank smelling bagseed of awesomeness. Remember at one time a breeder's genetics might have derived from bagseed! 

I use this bagseed now because I don't want to purchase breeder seeds from where I'm at. I'll probably take the dive and order seeds a year down the line or so OR take a vacation to Colorado! That is only an eighteen hour drive from me! As for breeder strains that are on my watch list, I am eyeing the Serious Seed's Bubblegum, Gage Green Seed's Journeyman, and Ace Seed's Malawi as potential candidates, and I'd like a Master Kush from Black Label Seeds but I'm not sure where the original MK might be.
Pic related: This one's a dwarf due to unhealthy circumstance but I think she will atleast give me a nickel haha well I have doctored her and taken care of her well.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 22, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> Pick your bagseed well, young master. As not every bag was seeded because of open pollination. Ha but yeah I see your point.
> 
> To lessen hermaphroditic tendencies in a bagseed you like you still have the option of taking two non-hermed parents and breeding those two together to harvest their seed.
> Bagseed can grow some good looking dank if you score a gem, but often it might lack potency! I had pulled seeds out of some heady midgrade that we call "corn" down south, had a royal buzz so I had to succumb to my curiosity and plant it; glad I did! She grew into an awesome, grape smelling bagseed of dank.
> ...


yeah I should clarify bag seed from my weed haha. I know when its from hermi or ''controlled'' pollination, if its not in a bud I meant to pollinate, I dont grow the seeds.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> yeah I should clarify bag seed from my weed haha. I know when its from hermi or ''controlled'' pollination, if its not in a bud I meant to pollinate, I dont grow the seeds.


I pollinated this lassie with a fat stanking male. Wish I had taken a photo of the male when I had it alive. <.<
Oh well. This is not a very detailed photo because obvious reasons, camera is quite crap, but the seeds have a nice lightning'ish design on them. More to come but the rest of the seeds will come off her when I'm drying her buds.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 22, 2016)

who gives a shit about your own pollen chucks people. this thread is about Ocean Grown


----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)

Ocean Grown is crap, tbh. If what I've read on this thread is correct! They'd be one of those seedbanks that can be described, "start there if you want unstable next door neighbor tier genetics. Serious Seeds is too much power for you."


----------



## BigBoyCaprice (Apr 22, 2016)

passmethelid said:


> vader gonna be at michigan cup (according to his last youtube vid). now just gotta get some michigan friends to buy you dem seeds.



Thanks dude, I didn't plan on attending the MI cup but you just convinced me to order some tix and get my ass there. Cheers.


----------



## greywind (Apr 22, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> Ocean Grown is crap, tbh. If what I've read on this thread is correct! They'd be one of those seedbanks that can be described, "start there if you want unstable next door neighbor tier genetics. Serious Seeds is too much power for you."


Assumptions... sad. But you choose how to live your life and what beans to pop. By the way, Ocean Grown Genetics is a breeder out of So Cal with a small team around him. Not quite a seed bank that you erroneously identified them as. The more you know...


----------



## 806KING (Apr 22, 2016)

greywind said:


> Assumptions... sad. But you choose how to live your life and what beans to pop. By the way, Ocean Grown Genetics is a breeder out of So Cal with a small team around him. Not quite a seed bank that you erroneously identified them as. The more you know...


Damn straight !!!!! What greywind said !


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 22, 2016)

and over 100 videos documenting his process and AMA's.

what other breeders are as positive and accessible?


----------



## 806KING (Apr 22, 2016)

Think I'm just gonna start a jawa pie thread


----------



## Beemo (Apr 23, 2016)

jawa pie


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> BULLSHIT.


What do you mean by bullshit?? What's bullshit?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> What do you mean by bullshit?? What's bullshit?


What Seedbank was it? Sry this post just reminded me. You said ig but never gave the seedbanks name.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What Seedbank was it? Sry this post just reminded me. You said ig but never gave the seedbanks name.


Sometimes you'll come across an auction on IG for some top of the line genetics. You just have to follow the breeders and growers. If you bid on an auction an your bid wins but fail to pay you'll be blocked.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Sometimes you'll come across an auction on IG for some top of the line genetics. You just have to follow the breeders and growers. If you bid on an auction an your bid wins but fail to pay you'll be blocked.


Yeah, but which one did you buy one pack and get four freebies from?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah, but which one did you buy one pack and get four freebies from?


All I can tell you about those ig auctions is be careful. They use dummy accounts on ig to boost up the bid to get top dollar. When I say they I'm talking the seller. For example I was bidding on a mountain inception idem it's gets to $80 then these 2 accounts that's never posted starts bidding to. So I get the bid again at $110-$120 and I call him out on it. His response was they are my customers too. So I say let him have it, hour later he dm me and say I'll honor your last bid. Wish I didn't delete the dm but be careful on ig auctions. The actual bid is still there on IG. It's for a pack of Bruce banner #5 x earth to og. Check it out.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Sometimes you'll come across an auction on IG for some top of the line genetics. You just have to follow the breeders and growers. If you bid on an auction an your bid wins but fail to pay you'll be blocked.


Post em up.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> All I can tell you about those ig auctions is be careful. They use dummy accounts on ig to boost up the bid to get top dollar. When I say they I'm talking the seller. For example I was bidding on a mountain inception idem it's gets to $80 then these 2 accounts that's never posted starts bidding to. So I get the bid again at $110-$120 and I call him out on it. His response was they are my customers too. So I say let him have it, hour later he dm me and say I'll honor your last bid. Wish I didn't delete the dm but be careful on ig auctions. The actual bid is still there on IG. It's for a pack of Bruce banner #5 x earth to og. Check it out.


Yeah I wouldn't do any of the auctions I've seen on ig. They all end up like $200+. And my rule is no buying beans over $77 a pack. 

We are just trying to figure out where this dude claims he bought one pack of og alien rift and got four free packs. But he won't say where he got them. Just "an auction on ig" and "you have to look for them". At this point I'm calling bs. That shit didn't happen or dude is just a dickface and likes to hoard good deals on beans for himself. 

Either way it's bs lol. But either dude spent like $300 on that on pack so he really got 5 packs for $60 per which isn't really all that great of a deal, or is just being completely dishonest here about what he got, where he got it, and what he got it for.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't do any of the auctions I've seen on ig. They all end up like $200+. And my rule is no buying beans over $77 a pack.
> 
> We are just trying to figure out where this dude claims he bought one pack of og alien rift and got four free packs. But he won't say where he got them. Just "an auction on ig" and "you have to look for them". At this point I'm calling bs. That shit didn't happen or dude is just a dickface and likes to hoard good deals on beans for himself.
> 
> Either way it's bs lol. But either dude spent like $300 on that on pack so he really got 5 packs for $60 per which isn't really all that great of a deal, or is just being completely dishonest here about what he got, where he got it, and what he got it for.



im thinking someone elses private stash, probably Greenline organics- Casper. only seedbanks to have had OG before LJ was sour patch and one other I cant think of right now. Sour patch sucks thread was started by me over a pack of ALien Rift. If he auctioned one of after my fiasco, he should be stoned in public at noon.

Team OG has not released ALien rift in auction form. Vader is not greedy like that. He is fine with set price.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> im thinking someone elses private stash, probably Greenline organics- Casper. only seedbanks to have had OG was sour patch and one other I cant think of right now. Sour patch sucks thread was started by me over a pack of ALien Rift. If he auctioned one of after my fiasco, he should be stoned in public at noon.
> 
> Team OG has not released ALien rift in auction form. Vader is not greedy like that. He is fine with set price.


I'm aware of the sour patch thing. You can find where I call him out about his prices on that thread and he made like he was going to fox it, only after blaming his high prices on the breeders. Which was complete bs as I am in touch with more than one of the breeders he pushes gear for. Regardless I wold just like to know why dude won't give up the spot he grabbed them, or why he made the story up. Like "oh I got a better deal than you on beans, that no one else can get right now..."

Seriously, that's pretty weak and I don't have any faith in there being any honesty involved at this point. Haha. It's funny to see all these banks/ig accounts selling stock that hasn't existed in 6 months anywhere. 

My favorite thing is going to be when those alien rift get popped and don't even end up being alien rift. Swapping packaging with those kinds of breeders packs is pretty easy and I wouldn't be surprised if someone took the original beans out and auctioned off the breeders packs with alien "ryft", aka "fire bag seed". Lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm aware of the sour patch thing. You can find where I call him out about his prices on that thread and he made like he was going to fox it, only after blaming his high prices on the breeders. Which was complete bs as I am in touch with more than one of the breeders he pushes gear for. Regardless I wold just like to know why dude won't give up the spot he grabbed them, or why he made the story up. Like "oh I got a better deal than you on beans, that no one else can get right now..."
> 
> Seriously, that's pretty weak and I don't have any faith in there being any honesty involved at this point. Haha. It's funny to see all these banks/ig accounts selling stock that hasn't existed in 6 months anywhere.
> 
> My favorite thing is going to be when those alien rift get popped and don't even end up being alien rift. Swapping packaging with those kinds of breeders packs is pretty easy and I wouldn't be surprised if someone took the original beans out and auctioned off the breeders packs with alien "ryft", aka "fire bag seed". Lol.


I think he got them from greenlife seeds if he not lying. Greenlife was selling most of his personal gear for cheap prices and he had ocean grown for like $50 a pack but I doubt he gave him 4 packs free.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I think he got them from greenlife seeds if he not lying. Greenlife was selling most of his personal gear for cheap prices and he had ocean grown for like $50 a pack but I doubt he gave him 4 packs free.


Yeah he posted a pic and said he got a pack of alien rift from a "Seedbank" on ig via auction. Along with the four packs he posted free.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't do any of the auctions I've seen on ig. They all end up like $200+. And my rule is no buying beans over $77 a pack.
> 
> We are just trying to figure out where this dude claims he bought one pack of og alien rift and got four free packs. But he won't say where he got them. Just "an auction on ig" and "you have to look for them". At this point I'm calling bs. That shit didn't happen or dude is just a dickface and likes to hoard good deals on beans for himself.
> 
> Either way it's bs lol. But either dude spent like $300 on that on pack so he really got 5 packs for $60 per which isn't really all that great of a deal, or is just being completely dishonest here about what he got, where he got it, and what he got it for.


Your calling what bs ? Before you speak know your facts or end up looking like a fool.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah he posted a pic and said he got a pack of alien rift from a "Seedbank" on ig via auction. Along with the four packs he posted free.


Yeah I did get them from greenlife seeds and to answer your question , I did get the 4 packs for freeeeeee. Like I said , know your facts.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just received these too.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Post em up.


They're posted


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Your calling what bs ? Before you speak know your facts or end up looking like a fool.


I don't look like a fool lol. I asked you where you got them and you said ig. I asked where on ig and you said "a Seedbank". 


Which Seedbank? What's their ig tag?

I could post 5 packs and say three of them were free as well. And I I did get that hook up I would share it here. So either you're a complete dick or you're lying. I'm going with the latter and obviously others feel similarly.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Yeah I did get them from greenlife seeds and to answer your question , I did get the 4 packs for freeeeeee. Like I said , know your facts.


So why did it take you so long to post where you got them? Were you hoping to save a deal for yourself?


I'm going to hit them up now and see if you're lying lol.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

yep casper. congratulations on paying for packs he got for free from the breeders at shows.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

I see no auction at all on their ig... Just promos and pics. So what auction did you win?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't look like a fool lol. I asked you where you got them and you said ig. I asked where on ig and you said "a Seedbank".
> 
> 
> Which Seedbank? What's their ig tag?
> ...


Take it however you want..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Take it however you want..


Where's the action on their ig?


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I see no auction at all on their ig... Just promos and pics. So what auction did you win?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green life seeds. Sometimes he will open his personal stash. It's either and auction or the price is already set.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Green life seeds. Sometimes he will open his personal stash. It's either and auction or the price is already set.


Yeah I'm looking at their ig and dont see the auction where you got those alien rift beans...


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> yep casper. congratulations on paying for packs he got for free from the breeders at shows.


That's fine with me. I didn't pay no where near what some seed banks are charging for them.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm looking at their ig and done see the auction where you got those alien rift beans...


He takes takes it down once it's done. IG police have been deleting people's accounts.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> He takes takes it down once it's done. IG police have been deleting people's accounts.


That's interesting. Well I shot them a message, so we'll see.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

It'd be interesting for hem to take down their auctions but not any of their promos or sales...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's interesting. Well I shot them a message, so we'll see.


Won't respond.. just follow and it will happen.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Won't respond.. just follow and it will happen.


I bet he'll respond lol. I talk to a lot of breeders on ig that are bigger than og and they respond, so it'd be interesting if a Seedbank that's fairly new/small didn't. Seems like bad business when you're a sales related business.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I bet he'll respond lol. I talk to a lot of breeders on ig that are bigger than og and they respond, so it'd be interesting if a Seedbank that's fairly new/small didn't. Seems like bad business when you're a sales related business.


no need to verify. I called it before he said who. Kasper was selling off private stash and i know for a fact he had some OG.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I bet he'll respond lol. I talk to a lot of breeders on ig that are bigger than og and they respond, so it'd be interesting if a Seedbank that's fairly new/small didn't. Seems like bad business when you're a sales related business.


Best of luck


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> no need to verify. I called it before he said who. Kasper was selling off private stash and i know for a fact he had some OG.


Yeah I'm curious about the four free packs more than the og seeds being legit.

As easy as it would be to swap the seeds in the pack I don't see why they would.


----------



## ky man (Apr 24, 2016)

O.G.G should be good beans for there is some great breaders in cal..ky


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm curious about the four free packs more than the og seeds being legit.


The four packs of freebies are from his genetics.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm curious about the four free packs more than the og seeds being legit.


Go check out starlords_galatic_gardens . He's posting right now for sales on IG


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> The four packs of freebies are from his genetics.


So if what you were saying is legit and you actually got four free packs, why did it take you over a day to for up the source? I'm sure neither they as a business, nor the community here appreciates it. 

As I said it makes you look like a liar or a dick.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Go check out starlords_galatic_gardens . He's posting right now for sales on IG


So now you're sharing the connections lol. Why were you so against it before? Any business is going to appreciate the promotion when you get hooks like that and pass on their business.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Go check out starlords_galatic_gardens . He's posting right now for sales on IG[/QUOT





kmog33 said:


> Yeah I'm curious about the four free packs more than the og seeds being legit.
> 
> As easy as it would be to swap the seeds in the pack I don't see why they would.


Yes, let's not get things confused. Some people have been known to swap out beans from breeders packs. But I will run their asses through the mud on all forums , especially on IG.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So if what you were saying is legit and you actually got four free packs, why did it take you over a day to for up the source? I'm sure neither they as a business, nor the community here appreciates it.
> 
> As I said it makes you look like a liar or a dick.


 Hey man. No need for me to lie. Might be a dick but never no need to lie.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Yes, let's not get things confused. Some people have been known to swap out beans from breeders packs. But I will run their asses through the mud on all forums , especially on IG.


I said it's possible. But 90% of banks won't chance bs like that on a single pack. That's bad business. But if a bank is giving out 4 packs with order you should let everyone know. We all share hookups here. That's why most of bodhis appy stock was bought out last week lol.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I said it's possible. But 90% of banks won't chance bs like that on a single pack. That's bad business. But if a bank is giving out 4 packs with order you should let everyone know. We all share hookups here. That's why most of bodhis appy stock was bought out last week lol.


Ok. You're right my bad for not sharing the plug. Im man enough to apologize to the community .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Hey man. No need for me to lie. Might be a dick but never no need to lie.


I said the situation makes you "look like," can't speak about who anyone is on a forum lol. You never know what kind of day they're having lol.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Ok. You're right my bad for not sharing the plug. Im man enough to apologize to the community .


Follow incanlama on IG. Sometimes you'll come up.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

you both need to shut the fuck up. let it go. this thread is about Aloha and Ocean Grown


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Ok. You're right my bad for not sharing the plug. Im man enough to apologize to the community .


I apologize if I came across harsh, I'm just pretty blunt in general and I don't see the purpose of hiding hooks or lying about them. 

That's like the people that hoard cuts.... Dicks. Every single one. There are always better cuts than you have, or will be. And the only way you got that shot was getting it from someone else. 

It's like the whole cookies fam bs. It makes them look like fools to the rest of the community that sees through the bs.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I apologize if I came across harsh, I'm just pretty blunt in general and I don't see the purpose of hiding hooks or lying about them.
> 
> That's like the people that hoard cuts.... Dicks. Every single one. There are always better cuts than you have, or will be. And the only way you got that shot was getting it from someone else.
> 
> It's like the whole cookies fam bs. It makes them look like fools to the rest of the community that sees through the bs.


True. Like I said I'm man enough to apologize to the community for not sharing the plug.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you both need to shut the fuck up. let it go. this thread is about Aloha and Ocean Grown


Oh you're one to talk, lol.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you both need to shut the fuck up. let it go. this thread is about Aloha and Ocean Grown


Smoke something and relax


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

2 full pages of your BS. respect OG's thread.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where's the action on their ig?


It wasn't a auction. What GLS would do is at a certain time he would list seeds from different breeders and post them for $40-$80 bucks. Put his phone number down and it's a first come first serve type of thing. He had some Xmas cookies from exotic for $50 I hit him up but he didn't reply back until 3hrs later and I was sleep. So it's not a auction. And I guess he gave him his personal gear for free which is 5 packs.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

But on a ocean grown subject lumberjack said he'll release some of his stash this week since his site is always crashing. So if you have ig turn on your notifications and subscribe to lumberjackseedsource.com. I think that's the only bank that'll carry Ocean Grown gear. Bless up


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 2 full pages of your BS. respect OG's thread.


So do you want me to go find a thread with like 10 pages of bs from you and quote it here? Or you just wanted to get your 2 cents into this one as well? If you hadn't noticed it kind of worked itself out on its own before you decided to chime in about getting back on track. So essentially all you've done is exactly the opposite of what the stated intention of your post was. 

I've got no problem with you but calling people out on an Internet forum over a discussion that was resolving itself, telling them to let it go when it was on that track anyway, seems counterproductive to me. And if you actually wanted it dropped you would just stop posting rather than egging it on.... Is that incorrect?


----------



## Beemo (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So if what you were saying is legit and you actually got four free packs, why did it take you over a day to for up the source? I'm sure neither they as a business, nor the community here appreciates it.
> As I said it makes you look like a liar or a dick.


funniest shit i heard all week... who cares...
they're over 75 so it shouldnt matter to you...



kmog33 said:


> If you hadn't noticed it kind of worked itself out on its own before you decided to chime in about getting back on track.


sounds like the fuzz with 50 questions
this is how people get busted on ig... people dont know how to keep there mouth shut...
EDIT: THEIR before the grammer police comes


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> funniest shit i heard all week... who cares...
> they're over 75 so it shouldnt matter to you...
> 
> 
> ...


It's seems to me most of the ig accounts getting deleted is over breeders/seedbanks blasting beef over ig.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So now you're sharing the connections lol. Why were you so against it before? Any business is going to appreciate the promotion when you get hooks like that and pass on their business.


It's good.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> funniest shit i heard all week... who cares...
> they're over 75 so it shouldnt matter to you...
> This is the main reason why I didn't want to say anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's seems to me most of the ig accounts getting deleted is over breeders/seedbanks blasting beef over ig.


Look man. What's your issue?? You have way too many questions and complaints. Why, because you have no idea where to look. That's not my issue or anyone's else. If you're looking for a specific genetic then look. Don't come on here busting people's balls because they won't tell you where to look.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

Beemo said:


> funniest shit i heard all week... who cares...
> they're over 75 so it shouldnt matter to you...
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I didnt want to say anything


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Look man. What's your issue?? You have way too many questions and complaints. Why, because you have no idea where to look. That's not my issue or anyone's else. If you're looking for a specific genetic then look. Don't come on here busting people's balls because they won't tell you where to look.


Actually in this situation I asked you specifically about where you got something. You avoided the question for a day. I was curious as to why. At what point did I complain about anything? Stating the situation and way you handled it makes you look like a dick or a liar isn't complaining, just stating the facts about a situation. I was under the impression you were over it. But you can't really ask why I have so many questions when it was only one question you continued to avoid. 


You claimed you got a fat hookup, I was curious as to where. 90% of the time, any user on here will be the first to pass the business on. But you decided to be ambiguous about it either 

A. Because you lied about it and it didn't actually happen. 

B. You're a dick and want to hoard a seedbanks "auctions" for yourself so no one else can get the same hookup you did. 

Other than that I see no reason for you to be so against sharing a business, that is or isn't successful based on people knowing who they are and buying product from them. Unless you have some other alternative motive you haven't stated?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> This is why I didnt want to say anything


No it isn't, you avoided the initial question from me and at least one other user for 24 hours. Go back through this thread and look chronologically how this interaction went down. 

You: I got a fat hook 
Me: whereat
You: ig
Me: where on ig
You: a Seedbank 

And it continued like this until someone else called out what bank it was and you decided at that point to give the seedbanks info. 

So if after you had been asked where you got hooked up, the first time, You had been like most people around here and been like,

"Xyz" bank on ig. 

You wouldn't have gotten any of this about it. It would've just been dropped initially as there is no reason for it to have happened other than reason a and b as described above.


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 24, 2016)

Just out of curiosity since I have missed every drop from Ocean Grown with the Lumberjack, what is the price per pack? Every time I check there is nothing listed....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Should have called this thread Ocean Grown Genetics Train Wreck. Lol


----------



## greywind (Apr 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just out of curiosity since I have missed every drop from Ocean Grown with the Lumberjack, what is the price per pack? Every time I check there is nothing listed....


I believe they go for a bill, but I haven't ordered from Lumberjack, yet. I did pick up a couple of packs at a Cannabis Cup event for 50 each.

I recall getting my first Ocean Grown gear several years ago from the now defunct OGSeeds, and packs were going for forty back then. They were also 12 packs. I picked up 2 packs of Sleeping Dog, because they were half off, and was blessed with a freebie pack of Bubble Krush. I quickly ordered another pack of Sleeping Dog, and was again gifted a full pack, that time it was Wizards Potion. Five full packs, six by most breeders standard of 10 packs for regs, for way under a bill. Best bean deal of my life! Maybe that's why I'm such a fanboy of VaderOG and his genetics.

Oh yeah, someone post some Ocean Grown bud porn, please. Cheers!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 24, 2016)

greywind said:


> I believe they go for a bill, but I haven't ordered from Lumberjack, yet. I did pick up a couple of packs at a Cannabis Cup event for 50 each.
> 
> I recall getting my first Ocean Grown gear several years ago from the now defunct OGSeeds, and packs were going for forty back then. They were also 12 packs. I picked up 2 packs of Sleeping Dog, because they were half off, and was blessed with a freebie pack of Bubble Krush. I quickly ordered another pack of Sleeping Dog, and was again gifted a full pack, that time it was Wizards Potion. Five full packs, six by most breeders standard of 10 packs for regs, for way under a bill. Best bean deal of my life! Maybe that's why I'm such a fanboy of VaderOG and his genetics.
> 
> Oh yeah, someone post some Ocean Grown bud porn, please. Cheers!


Thank you brother...


----------



## greywind (Apr 24, 2016)

Fader, another reason why I like this breeder so much.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Just out of curiosity since I have missed every drop from Ocean Grown with the Lumberjack, what is the price per pack? Every time I check there is nothing listed....


Lumberjack is a bill per pack. Log into the site with pw timber and signup. They usually email right before a drop happens. Then he'll IG it.


----------



## ray2013 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No it isn't, you avoided the initial question from me and at least one other user for 24 hours. Go back through this thread and look chronologically how this interaction went down.
> 
> You: I got a fat hook
> Me: whereat
> ...


Honestly , so what seriously. You're butt hurt. This went from being an ocean grown post to you hijacking it and turning it into your feelings because you don't know where to get beans for the low. Man, grow the hell up , just do some research. You're making this into a 500 questions topic. Just drop it.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Honestly , so what seriously. You're butt hurt. This went from being an ocean grown post to you hijacking it and turning it into your feelings because you don't know where to get beans for the low. Man, grow the hell up , just do some research. You're making this into a 500 questions topic. Just drop it.


Not butt hurt lol. Just trying to clarify the confusion/dishonesty on your part about claims you made about free packs. You know if you wanted it to be dropped you could also just as easily fro it. But you'd rather get the last word in despite its inaccuracy to the situation. Lol.


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 24, 2016)

greywind said:


> Fader, another reason why I like this breeder so much.


For real, I love the YouTube channel. Fader dose a terrific job of packing a ton of info into a video without the video drawing or becoming dry. I have learned a ton watching the channel...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

post pics of your Ocean grown gear or


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2016)

Can we please get this thread back on track? 

Jawa pie and Houdini rift.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3665328
> Can we please get this thread back on track?
> 
> Jawa pie and Houdini rift.


Damn they are looking nice !


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 30, 2016)

This pic doesnt do Houdini Rift any justice!!! turning purple around all the edges.super fast flower.... like 45 days. smells straight lemony grape. 1st pheno to flower, have like 5 more. one is smelling straight urkle in veg. stay tuned...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> This pic doesnt do Houdini Rift any justice!!! turning purple around all the edges.super fast flower.... like 45 days. smells straight lemony grape. 1st pheno to flower, have like 5 more. one is smelling straight urkle in veg. stay tuned...
> View attachment 3670178


Looks like Urkle. Great to see some good stuff coming from the beans. Need to get some Ocean Grown to try


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

purple urkle by tga any one grew it?Why I ask is I gave a budy a pack and he is growing them outdoors and he ask me about it,but I told him I would ask here where I have never grew it befor.Dos it turn purple?thank you men..ky


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> This pic doesnt do Houdini Rift any justice!!! turning purple around all the edges.super fast flower.... like 45 days. smells straight lemony grape. 1st pheno to flower, have like 5 more. one is smelling straight urkle in veg. stay tuned...
> View attachment 3670178


one of the lower nugs looks full of nanners!!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> one of the lower nugs looks full of nanners!!


not at all. couple leafs are burnt, i retook pic twice because of it.


----------



## greywind (May 3, 2016)

ky man said:


> purple urkle by tga any one grew it?Why I ask is I gave a budy a pack and he is growing them outdoors and he ask me about it,but I told him I would ask here where I have never grew it befor.Dos it turn purple?thank you men..ky


I know he holds a Purple Urkle mom that he uses to make a couple of crosses, one of them being Querkle (Purple Urkle x Space Queen). Maybe this is what your buddy is growing... I grew Querkle F2's the first time I ever grew, and there was quite a bit of phenotypic variety. I didn't get anything grape-like, but most were really frosty, and the most potent pheno had a burnt rubber smell to it and was almost black in color. That pheno also was super tall, maybe Space Queen dominant.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3665328
> Can we please get this thread back on track?
> 
> Jawa pie and Houdini rift.


How's the Jawa brother have you smoked any before? I just got some in and I'm waiting for instructions on the pre order of Bewitched. Plants look good. 

I'm debating the Jawa or one of Bodhi's strains for my next run.........


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Mr Hyde (May 10, 2016)

I have always wanted to try this guys line, I have like 7 strains I need to get reports on before I buy anymore seeds though. Really slackin... first fungus gnats then spider mites from my neighbor ... I keep losing my drive. I used to be on it like a savage but I just don't wanna spray a whole bunch of pesticides inside and bleaching the whole room over and over is just killing me.


----------



## ky man (May 10, 2016)

greywind said:


> I know he holds a Purple Urkle mom that he uses to make a couple of crosses, one of them being Querkle (Purple Urkle x Space Queen). Maybe this is what your buddy is growing... I grew Querkle F2's the first time I ever grew, and there was quite a bit of phenotypic variety. I didn't get anything grape-like, but most were really frosty, and the most potent pheno had a burnt rubber smell to it and was almost black in color. That pheno also was super tall, maybe Space Queen dominant.


yes it was querkle thank you..I also got a 10 pack of deep purple and there all fucked up trash.no moor tga gear for me every time I have bought tga gear its been trash..ky


----------



## GreenSanta (May 10, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> I have always wanted to try this guys line, I have like 7 strains I need to get reports on before I buy anymore seeds though. Really slackin... first fungus gnats then spider mites from my neighbor ... I keep losing my drive. I used to be on it like a savage but I just don't wanna spray a whole bunch of pesticides inside and bleaching the whole room over and over is just killing me.


natural insect control , persimillis and fallacis for spider mites, also, curcumeris for thrips and nematodes for gnats, I do biweekly application, find an online supplier if you can't find them locally, I am trying praying mantis for the first time and I can't wait!! you have to stay on top of it with beneficial insects but it allows you to run perpetual, its fuking awesome


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

check ya emails

Jawa Pie
&
Dark Helmet

Picked up both. Anyone who has ran either, please share about them so we can have a drool on ourselves.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> check ya emails
> 
> Jawa Pie
> &
> ...


How did you get them through email right


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

Sorry I wasn't clear. The email said this notification was available to email subscribers only. Hopefully I'm not pissing anyone off sharing....

I think you had to be subscribed to their mailing list in order to get the email, but yes it said first come first serve *email replies*.


----------



## 806KING (May 12, 2016)

Jumped on it as soon as I seen the email 2 dark helmet


----------



## Vato_504 (May 12, 2016)

806KING said:


> Jumped on it as soon as I seen the email 2 dark helmet


Did you have to send them a email back


----------



## ky man (May 12, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> natural insect control , persimillis and fallacis for spider mites, also, curcumeris for thrips and nematodes for gnats, I do biweekly application, find an online supplier if you can't find them locally, I am trying praying mantis for the first time and I can't wait!! you have to stay on top of it with beneficial insects but it allows you to run perpetual, its fuking awesome


Where do you order the praying mantis from?do they have a wed site??I had some on my outdoor every year and I leave them be but I would love to order some just to see if they would stay on my outdoor plants after they hatch out..thank you...ky


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2016)

Dude if that dark helmet is even slightly limey... with that structure frost coverage, straight headstash.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

806KING said:


> Jumped on it as soon as I seen the email 2 dark helmet


What the fuccckk.... I emailed back the instant I got the email asking how I order a pack of dark helmet and nothing.


----------



## 806KING (May 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What the fuccckk.... I emailed back the instant I got the email asking how I order a pack of dark helmet and nothing.


All I emailed was I wanted 2 packs that's it


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 12, 2016)

maybe they are playing cricket or out rummage saling.

give it a lil bit. im sure they go in order of emails received. might not get back to you til next week. who knows


----------



## 806KING (May 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you have to send them a email back


Yes just said wanted 2 packs that's it


----------



## 806KING (May 12, 2016)

Lumberjack just hit Instagram hit him up


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 12, 2016)

What's in dartk helmet?


----------



## greywind (May 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What's in dartk helmet?


It's Forum cut GSC x Jawa Pie. Wish I had some funds to throw at the Ninja Fruit. Did you guys see the phenos he showed off in his last video on YouTube? Jeezus!!! Happy hunting all!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> What's in dartk helmet?


jawa pie x forum cookies. pretty much attempt at key lime pie in seed form he mentions. looks killer. i have houdini and alien rift in flower now and looks like the gear is no joke. ready to knock like 5 keepers off the board!


----------



## GreenSanta (May 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> Where do you order the praying mantis from?do they have a wed site??I had some on my outdoor every year and I leave them be but I would love to order some just to see if they would stay on my outdoor plants after they hatch out..thank you...ky


google it man, I bought a casing which is basically something you hang on your plants and wait for them to hatch, I think it took like 4-8 weeks not too sure. They hide very well I can hardly see any...


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2016)

@Velvet Elvis, you have a thread, I'd like to follow along.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2016)

Under the listing for Dark Helmet http://www.oceangrownseeds.com/strain-guide/true-breed/dark-helmet/

Lineage says 
( Forum Girl Scout Cookies x Jawa Pie )

On the package, it says KLP x Jawa Pie.

My question is, does Key Lime Pie = Forum GSC?


----------



## greywind (May 13, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Under the listing for Dark Helmet http://www.oceangrownseeds.com/strain-guide/true-breed/dark-helmet/
> 
> Lineage says
> ( Forum Girl Scout Cookies x Jawa Pie )
> ...


No, they are two different "cookie" cuts. This is from VaderOG's channel on YouTube, "Dark Helmet - Forum Girl Scout Cookies x Jawa Pie (Key Lime Pie x Alien Rift)".


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Under the listing for Dark Helmet http://www.oceangrownseeds.com/strain-guide/true-breed/dark-helmet/
> 
> Lineage says
> ( Forum Girl Scout Cookies x Jawa Pie )
> ...


No bro Key Lime Pie is not GSC and def not the Forum cut. KLP is supposed to be a relative if you go by the Cookie Fam story. Cherry Pie x F1Durban is what the lineage is supposed to be on KLP. Cherry Pie is supposed to have the same F1Durban dad like GSC which would make Key Lime Pie an F1Durban Bx. Don't see how it would be an attempt to put KLP in seed form when you throw another cookie cut into the genes of an already mutli polyhybrid but I'm sure fire will come from them. Forum and KLP are fire so should be fire in the beans.

I wonder how the Jawa Pie compares to Sin City Blue Lime Pie and Sour Lime Pie. I have both of those and Blue Lime Pie going now

I gotta get some of this gear but not too much really interests me as I have plenty cookie crosses and a couple Key Lime Pie crosses too. Anybody got any suggestions on their gear? I know it's hard to get so trying to get all input now I can try to snag when they are available.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2016)

Call me crazy, on the OG site it says DH = ( Forum Girl Scout Cookies x Jawa Pie ) and consistently from strain description to video as @greywind points out. 

On the package it straight up says (Key Lime Pie x Jawa Pie)
The "description" goes on about Key Lime Pie.

Jawa Pie = Key Lime Pie x Alien Rift no?

The description suggests that the (Key Lime Pie x Jawa Pie) would be correct.

Gonna be dank either way


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Call me crazy, on the OG site it says DH = ( Forum Girl Scout Cookies x Jawa Pie ) and consistently from strain description to video as @greywind points out.
> 
> On the package it straight up says (Key Lime Pie x Jawa Pie)
> The "description" goes on about Key Lime Pie.
> ...


Yea now I would believe that more since that would be a KLP Bx but def not an attempt to put in seed form when crosses to Forum. They may be something to ask Ocean Grown since info on site and video says one thing but package says another.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 13, 2016)

they also have a malibu pie which I believe is just a pheno of jawa but then there is also a jawa kush or some type of backcross from jawa back to keylime or something.

Vader says in one of the videos, dark helmet is similiar to KLP in seed form. perhaps he was just conversatin and not meaning to be completely accurate. but I can see where he is coming from.

James... we go way back from SCS. I have blue lime pie and plat delights etc. im elling you now, that Ocean grown should be at top of your list. i have some over half through flower now, and I can honestly say Hot damn!!!

im a sucker for afghani style indicas and havent had lemon strain for a bit though. but Vader locked down some serious fire. its not a crapshoot with his beans. definite keepers up there with plat delights.

havent smoked it yet, but smells are amazing and oily as all hell. greasy terps only 4ish weeks in.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> they also have a malibu pie which I believe is just a pheno of jawa but then there is also a jawa kush or some type of backcross from jawa back to keylime or something.
> 
> Vader says in one of the videos, dark helmet is similiar to KLP in seed form. perhaps he was just conversatin and not meaning to be completely accurate. but I can see where he is coming from.
> 
> ...


Oh yea bro def respect your opinion and if you say I gotta have some Ocean Grown in the garden you ain't lying. I'll be looking to get his gear now and the bud porn in the video shows its def fire in the beans. Now what I would like to get idk have to look and see what interests me but the way that Dark Helmet is looking it's right up my alley


----------



## greywind (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro def respect your opinion and if you say I gotta have some Ocean Grown in the garden you ain't lying. I'll be looking to get his gear now and the bud porn in the video shows its def fire in the beans. Now what I would like to get idk have to look and see what interests me but the way that Dark Helmet is looking it's right up my alley


If I could make a suggestion, and if they throw it back out there for everyone, the Alien Rift seems to put out chunky resin bombs. This guy has four phenos in his current garden, I believe from one pack. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2016)

That video series from @Greengenes707 running those Alien Rifts prompted my looking into Ocean Grown & Vader, which led to the Dark Helmet and Jawa Pie acquisition. Stupid frosty looking plants.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Well I just emailed them so gonna see what's up. Def like what in seeing for sure and ain't hearing about herms and all that so def gotta have some. Appreciate the suggestions everyone now stop sitting on the packs and get to popping you junkies lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 13, 2016)

@akhiymjames hope you have better luck than I did. I emailed yesterday around 6 or so and still have not gotten a response. Was hoping to get in on another pack of jawa pie.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @akhiymjames hope you have better luck than I did. I emailed yesterday around 6 or so and still have not gotten a response. Was hoping to get in on another pack of jawa pie.


They responded to me earlier got 1 of each. He said ninja fruit in another month or 2. Would y'all say ninja fruit is more in demand than sinmint cookies?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They responded to me earlier got 1 of each. He said ninja fruit in another month or 2. Would y'all say ninja fruit is more in demand than sinmint cookies?


Was today the first time you sent an email to them? I'm trying to get one of each as well if it works out but don't look so good now.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 13, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Was today the first time you sent an email to them? I'm trying to get one of each as well if it works out but don't look so good now.


No I sent mine off yesterday like 40 minutes after the email went out..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> No I sent mine off yesterday like 40 minutes after the email went out..


Ya I figured I was probably to late on them but ya never know, could get lucky still.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 13, 2016)

i sent out email 55 minutes after email and I have 0 response. I am to Ocean grown what king james has been for SCS. actually nobody reps as well as king james and scs.

I have Alien RIft, Jawa Pie, Ninja Fruit, Houdini rift, Love potion 99..... so it proves they dont play favorites....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 13, 2016)

@Velvet Elvis run that jawa pie yet? I sitting on one pack but going to be looking for the code red mt dew pheno an assume I gonna need 3-5 packs to find my keeper


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 13, 2016)

jawa and love potion have not been popped yet.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 15, 2016)

1 Dark Helmet popped and looks to be twins. Last twins I tried to carry through only one made it. The tap on one of them looks like a split end.


----------



## 806KING (May 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They responded to me earlier got 1 of each. He said ninja fruit in another month or 2. Would y'all say ninja fruit is more in demand than sinmint cookies?


Ready to grab at least 5 packs of that ninja fruit. 
I got this so far
2Xdark helmet 
2X jawa pie
1X jawa Kush 
2X B-witched 
1X Vader OG


----------



## 806KING (May 16, 2016)

Hey everyone lumberjack still has a few 
Love potion 99 if your looking


----------



## natro.hydro (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i sent out email 55 minutes after email and I have 0 response. I am to Ocean grown what king james has been for SCS. actually nobody reps as well as king james and scs.
> 
> I have Alien RIft, Jawa Pie, Ninja Fruit, Houdini rift, Love potion 99..... so it proves they dont play favorites....


Thought maybe I wasn't cool enough or had gotten myself blacklisted some how lol. Doesn't sound like they have anymore of what I wanted but if they keep restocking I am sure I will get it eventually.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2016)

Won't be too long before we see some keeper phenos of Dark Helmet being passed around I would think.


----------



## 806KING (May 16, 2016)

They came in


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2016)

Your Dark Helmet also says (KLP x JP) @806KING 

Gonna have a stable of keepers


----------



## 806KING (May 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Your Dark Helmet also says (KLP x JP) @806KING
> 
> Gonna have a stable of keepers


Yes sir


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 16, 2016)

Got a Houdini rift male that looks fantastic in flower. Gonna f2 it. Also have a really nice looking jawa pie male in flower I'm gonna hit a Houdini with.


----------



## Greengenes707 (May 17, 2016)

Nice thread. Here are a couple of my alien rifts...

#13


#11


#14
 
I'm really impressed with this strain/pack. I have Jawa Pie waiting to be popped.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Your Dark Helmet also says (KLP x JP) @806KING
> 
> Gonna have a stable of keepers


Y'all should ask Ocean Grown what it is maybe let them know it's a misprint on the packs. May even bless you with some more


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 17, 2016)

806KING said:


> They came in View attachment 3683717


if you would have got just 1 pack of dark helmet, I would have been able to get some!!! got my rejection letter email yesterday...

definite typo. surprised to see that too. and I highly doubt hell send a free pack. stickers yes, free pack no. he makes small batches of seeds.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 17, 2016)

@Greengenes707 I have to say, I was watching your latest vid in the garden (episode 7 maybe?) and I think I'm switching my favorite of your phenos from 14, to #11. That 11 is aaaaalmost as frosty, growth is >>, but the coverage on the flower and the structure of the flower itself, I am leaning towards that structure of 11. WoW! We'll have to wait til the end but man I don't think you can go wrong keeping any of those should the terp profile and head be similar etc.

For anyone brewing up F2s, yes please


----------



## 806KING (May 17, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> if you would have got just 1 pack of dark helmet, I would have been able to get some!!! got my rejection letter email yesterday...
> 
> definite typo. surprised to see that too. and I highly doubt hell send a free pack. stickers yes, free pack no. he makes small batches of seeds.


Oh come on bro


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 17, 2016)

I KID I KID!


----------



## 806KING (May 17, 2016)

I know lol


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2016)

Helmet twins are both doing well! Anyone ever found a male/female pair in a twin seed?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Helmet twins are both doing well! Anyone ever found a male/female pair in a twin seed?


yep.
and twins are no more special than 2 individual seedlings. in my experience anyways. neat as heck yes, but always disappointing in the sense they are not much different than their sisters.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> yep.
> and twins are no more special than 2 individual seedlings. in my experience anyways. neat as heck yes, but always disappointing in the sense they are not much different than their sisters.


Don't kill my fantasy of a breeding pair of holy grail proportions from a single seed  jk, thanks for the info. Still, a 2 for 1 aint a bad deal.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 20, 2016)

I just picked up alien rift anyone grow these out?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I just picked up alien rift anyone grow these out?


Where the heck did you find AR?

Look at Green Genes garden he has four cuts going right now


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 20, 2016)

I pocked it up at a dispensary in Oregon is it something I should cherish?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

Just hard to get right now I was able to snatch some B witched and Jawa Pie but no Alien Rift or Star Destroyer yet........


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 20, 2016)

Yea I picked it up cuz i was at a brewery and before headng home wanted something to take home good thing i did cuz literally the day after my pineaple blueberry raspberry pbr was throwing sme nanners so had to completely clean out the tent and spray my ladies down and the mother as well in veg so had to replace em always watch vader og so figured something to check out i will cherish it as it is hardy most strains are finicky and she was strong till the drie home and even after transplant


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 20, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Yea I picked it up cuz i was at a brewery and before headng home wanted something to take home good thing i did cuz literally the day after my pineaple blueberry raspberry pbr was throwing sme nanners so had to completely clean out the tent and spray my ladies down and the mother as well in veg so had to replace em always watch vader og so figured something to check out i will cherish it as it is hardy most strains are finicky and she was strong till the drie home and even after transplant


Oh and you got a cut not beans damn good for you bro! Good luck.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 20, 2016)

Yea i got a few beans of the thin mint cookies but im waiting to pop those so alien rift is my last hope for right now so hit her with silica and hoping for the best i think next time i flower i will just put em in 24hr darkness then flip see if that eases the adjustment


----------



## greywind (May 20, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I pocked it up at a dispensary in Oregon is it something I should cherish?


I follow Oregrown on IG, and I'm pretty sure he released some Alien Rift cuts for the public. You can find pics of his pheno on his IG account. Maybe this is what you got. Either way, you're a luck dawg! Cheers!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 20, 2016)

Have a Houdini male that looks absolutely top notch. Fast flowering, large male flower clusters, grape stink and squat as can be.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 20, 2016)

(Dark Helmet x Houdini) Black Magic?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 20, 2016)

Lol thats actually where i got em 


greywind said:


> I follow Oregrown on IG, and I'm pretty sure he released some Alien Rift cuts for the public. You can find pics of his pheno on his IG account. Maybe this is what you got. Either way, you're a luck dawg! Cheers!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 20, 2016)

if yo watchVader, you know what youre in for. especially if its Oregrowns cut. even though its their second fave pheno...

just harvested my first houdini. killer lemon grape goodness. have 2 more in flower and 3 AR's coming up. all uniform and big budders. lemon oil pledge so far.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 21, 2016)

My 3 houdinis are so uniform it's crazy.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 21, 2016)

@Velvet Elvis thanks brother! Thats good to hear last few clones i had in town were dissapointing and expensive sucks that recreational ypu can only get 4 clones per dispensary as a rec grower so finding new dispensaries is the game


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 21, 2016)

I already took a clone from her


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (May 21, 2016)

just speculating here, what you guys think of a PLC cx300 in a 2x2 ? over kill?, have an extra cx300 was trying to keep from buying another 3x3 tent already have a 2x2


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 22, 2016)

Houdini rift man balls


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

Oceangrown is hard as hell to get. I wish it wasnt such a circus to aquire. Can I get them anywhere in Colorado?

I have 4 emails so far unanswered. Grrrr!

Makeing me lose interest. Its easier for me to get clone only strains. Lol seeds are supposed to be easy to get.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

i got 5 strains from them, just by being patient. they have a batch coming up soon. they would rather do multi batches a year. than one huge one that lasts 2 years.

fresh. quality control


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i got 5 strains from them, just by being patient. they have a batch coming up soon. they would rather do multi batches a year. than one huge one that lasts 2 years.
> 
> fresh. quality control



How long did it take you to score some? How long did it take for your emails to get answered?

Does he have plans of being vended thru a real site and not IG only?

I am sorry to be so blah but i have a real job and a life and it would be nice for him to offer somewhere where I can just buy. No hoops to jump thru. I mean its frustrating wanting something and having to be made to beg for a chance at them.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

dont knock the process if you dont even know the process.

go to this site and join the newsletter. you will get an email saying when the next drop is. and then you get an email asking if you want a pack. If you respond soon after, you get a pack.

100 packs available, first 100 emails get one. that simple.


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

I know the process. And its hard to always be around. And if I think its lame I have a right to say so.

It's lame. Knock knock.

Thanks for the help though. How long did it take for your emails to be answered?

Small batches? Have you ever made seeds? Its actually harder to make small batches then seed a complete plant. Isolating a male and only pollinating a small bud or two is just a way of creating a demand. Again grrrr! Its frustrating. I just want a fair shot at the genetics.


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> dont knock the process if you dont even know the process.
> 
> go to this site and join the newsletter. you will get an email saying when the next drop is. and then you get an email asking if you want a pack. If you respond soon after, you get a pack.
> 
> 100 packs available, first 100 emails get one. that simple.



What if i buy 10 packs? Not quite 100 emails going out then ehh? Creating a demand like he is doing is a real pisser. So its really not that simple. Lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

got my 5 packs. and you dont hear me whining.

its says right on IG. if you annoy lumberjack, you get taken off the list. I suspect this is the case.


----------



## greywind (May 22, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> I know the process. And its hard to always be around. And if I think its lame I have a right to say so.
> 
> It's lame. Knock knock.
> 
> ...


He's as transparent as can be. You can watch him make beans in a 2 x 4 tent with one chosen male hitting a few females. He's not pollinating trees to produce thousands upon thousands of beans at a time... but he also isn't pollinating a select branch and being this money grubbing nazi with his awesome genetics that some of you have made him out to be. 

It looks like the vast majority of his operation is for producing high quality flower for his patients in his home town. Everyone is entitled to their opinion yes, but no need to jump to conclusions on Ocean Grown's breeding and seed making process when the information and vlogs are out there for all to see...


----------



## 806KING (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> got my 5 packs. and you dont hear me whining.
> 
> its says right on IG. if you annoy lumberjack, you get taken off the list. I suspect this is the case.


Damn straight bro! Wants the beans but don't want to wait sounds like a personal problem for him . Lol we got ours


----------



## Vato_504 (May 22, 2016)

806KING said:


> Damn straight bro! Wants the beans but don't want to wait sounds like a personal problem for him . Lol we got ours


Rome wasn't built in a day. In this game you gotta learn to have patience or you'll find yourself getting beat in every way possible. Just like lining up for Jordan's gotta be up early and be ready..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 22, 2016)

Got my 4 packs I've tried for and looks like ninja fruit is about to restock.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Got my 4 packs I've tried for and looks like ninja fruit is about to restock.


This is the one I am REALLY waiting for and wanting.

So far I was able to grab a pack each of Jawa Pie, Dark Helmet, and B-Witched

Only other thing from OG I would like to grab when I can is a pack of Alien Rift and one of the Star Destroyer. No cuts in my area that would be the shit, I'm a crazy seed starting fool over here lol....


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

all i did was reply to an email and I got 

Alien RIft
Ninja Fruit
Jawa Pie
Love Potion 99
Houdini!

It was so easy. just had to respond to an email quickly!!

me wants the dark helmet.but gosh darnit. waiting for an email to be part of an exclusive team of talented growers/breeders really harshes my mellow man.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> all i did was reply to an email and I got
> 
> Alien RIft
> Ninja Fruit
> ...


How the heck did you get ninja fruit already....lol........

I'm gonna send a quick PM


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

last drop.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> last drop.


From my understanding last drop was just dark helmet and I forgot what else and the NF was still pending damn lol.......


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

i meant last time they dropped ninja fruit.

i gave bob zmuda the heads up. looked like it worked. ill remind you when i get the heads up from ninja


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i meant last time they dropped ninja fruit.
> 
> i gave bob zmuda the heads up. looked like it worked. ill remind you when i get the heads up from ninja


Thanks bro much appreciated. And sorry for the confusion. When the last ninja fruit dropped I didn't know about it yet lol.....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 23, 2016)

Lumberjack delivers again.


----------



## PerroVerde (May 23, 2016)

I feel dudes pain, I've missed out on the last three drops but I'll keep an eye out. I really want Jawa Pie so it's worth the wait. I live in the sticks and it would be nice to have a fire pheno to run, something unique, different...


----------



## Nu-Be (May 24, 2016)

I have an interesting opportunity and need your help:

Jawa Pie or Jawa Kush or both?


----------



## 806KING (May 24, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I have an interesting opportunity and need your help:
> 
> Jawa Pie or Jawa Kush or both?


Depends on what your looking for. I have seen jawa Kush throw a big yield on Vader Ogs videos


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> I have an interesting opportunity and need your help:
> 
> Jawa Pie or Jawa Kush or both?


If you're confused grab both.


----------



## goodro wilson (May 24, 2016)

Isn't the next drop only Ninja fruit? 
Def interested in that but I'm sure u would have to be fast bc 100 packs will prolly be gone in no time 
I'd like that jawa pie too tho
I just recently discovered the dude


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

I'd like to try that Jawa Pie. Key Lime Pie breeds well and creates some very terpy plants. Stacks well too but that one or Dark Helmet is only that interests me


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2016)

806KING said:


> They came in View attachment 3683717


Are they still in stock? And where I can find them?


----------



## 806KING (May 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Are they still in stock? And where I can find them?


Not till after the Michigan cup but not to sure what's gonna be in stock except ninja fruit sign up for the news letter


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2016)

806KING said:


> Not till after the Michigan cup but not to sure what's gonna be in stock except ninja fruit sign up for the news letter


Thanks do you their newsletter?


----------



## 806KING (May 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks do you their newsletter?


Go to lumberjackseedsource .com

Password is somewhere on this thread


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 24, 2016)

Timber


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2016)

806KING said:


> Go to lumberjackseedsource .com
> 
> Password is somewhere on this thread





Evil-Mobo said:


> Timber


Thanks à lot guys


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 24, 2016)

806KING said:


> Not till after the Michigan cup but not to sure what's gonna be in stock except ninja fruit sign up for the news letter


He's supposed to be at the Michigan cup I believe. Might have to grab some of his gear there if I go...


----------



## bigislandmedical (May 30, 2016)

I got a pack of of the Ocean Grown Jawa Pie (Key Lime Pie x Alien Rift) a couple months ago from Lumberjack...going to flip into flower this week (outdoor in Hawaii, where natural photoperiod always induces bud any time of year due to latitude). They look great in veg and 3 of my 7 seedlings have already shown as female. I bought a 10-pack, which had 11 seeds. All seeds germinated...but I lost 4 tiny seedlings to the rats one night early on.

As a side note, I think someone in this thread was claiming that Key Lime Pie was not a pheno of GSC.

Here is some info about KLP being a phenotype of GSC (which is Durban Poison x OG Kush x Cherry Kush)...

- According to Leafly: "Key Lime Pie from Burning Bush Nurseries is a gourmet phenotype of the superstar strain Girl Scout Cookies."

- According to Burning Bush website: "Key Lime Pie is a gourmet phenotype of Girl Scout Cookie, known for its strong indica properties & unique taste with subtle notes of cotton candy, chocolate, and spice. Expect medium-sized buds with heavy amounts of resin and just a hint of purple. The finished flowers take about 9 to 10 weeks and are well worth the wait."


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

That's what they say it is but can't remember where I found the info but it's supposed to be Cherry Pie x F1Durban. It's supposed to be a F1Durban Bx since that is the supposed dad of Cherry Pie. There is also a breeder who uses it in their cross with The White clone and they say it's a F1Durban Bx too. But nobody really knows the true genetics of KLP


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 31, 2016)

Just f2ed my Houdini rift. Hope the pollen takes. Gonna hit the jawa pie pollen to Houdini and 3chems.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 5, 2016)

Dark Helmet twins, distinct fans.

Anyone ran Rift, KLP, GSC? Happen to see either leaning a particular way?

*forgive me for the heat stress showing....

The twins came from a single seed.

The first tap to show had a split end which ended up being the runt of the two.

The runt barely made it but you'd never know now as it has since caught the more vigorous one.


Runt on the left #2 (first to show tap, barely survived, now caught up)
Vigorous on the right #1 (grew much how you'd expect a normal seedling to)


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2016)

Dark Helmet runt putting out some trichs in veg.


----------



## BigBoyCaprice (Jun 11, 2016)

Picked up Jawa Pie, Frost Giant (Oregon Pineapple Hash Plant x Wizards Potion) Obi Wan OG, B-Witched, Dark Helmet, and Astro Chimp (Gorilla Glue #4 x Alien Rift)

Will keep posted.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 12, 2016)

BigBoyCaprice said:


> Picked up Jawa Pie, Frost Giant (Oregon Pineapple Hash Plant x Wizards Potion) Obi Wan OG, B-Witched, Dark Helmet, and Astro Chimp (Gorilla Glue #4 x Alien Rift)
> 
> Will keep posted.


Where are they available?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where are they available?


I'm guessing at the Michigan cup. 
Lumberjack just posted they'll have a drop soon. Love potion 99 & something "new".


----------



## Southerner (Jun 15, 2016)

Damn, i'm always late to the party. I need some Ninja Fruit in my life.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 15, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Damn, i'm always late to the party. I need some Ninja Fruit in my life.


I thought the same thing, until today when I got a message out of the blue from lumberjack saying to email and they would let me know what they have. Long story short a pack of Jawa Pie should be on its way shortly. Wanted dark helmet too, but I am sure there will be more.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I thought the same thing, until today when I got a message out of the blue from lumberjack saying to email and they would let me know what they have. Long story short a pack of Jawa Pie should be on its way shortly. Wanted dark helmet too, but I am sure there will be more.


I signed up a couple drops ago.....have yet to receive an email. I would guess there is quite a line ahead of me.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 15, 2016)

Shit I lucked out and bought a pack of frost giant


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 16, 2016)

I have some high hopes for the Houdini Rift and Jawa Pie that came my way. They are on the back burner for a short period of time while I renew a MMP card, and while I build out new space for them. Currently I have Chicle, Holy Grail, Amnesia Haze, Cotton Candy, Crocket's Blood Orange, Herijuana Jack 33, Pineapple Express 2 popped. I will be picky. I am starting breeding my own strains, and I cannot wait to explore both males and females in my dual 4x8 tent setups. I use a 2x4 for veg. Combination of DE 1000w and COB LED's and 400w HPS/MH bulbs in play on my grow. I will be blooming males to check their terps, structure and all that. I will do auto-flowers in hydro bubble buckets with chlorine to keep it sanitary and 95% humic, but those plans are on the back burner until I can breed some kick ass seeds. instead I am working on TLO fully organic styles for perpetual growing without the need to worry about nutrients. Cover crops are beautiful, and my worms are kicking right now.

Also incoming I have a bunch more seeds, mostly old school stuff like Mr Nice g13/hp 88, landraces. I believe in popping as many seeds as possible to find the keepers, and Im not afraid to spend time cubing something special.

with that in mind, the next seeds I pop are Jawa Pie, all 10.. 

Michigan Cannabis is going to kick ass once we get all our own strains bred together. Anyone have anything special that is michigan only like Free Leonard or Michigan Skunk, feel free to PM me. I would love to cube a good Jawa Pie to any of those strains, and i have dreams of a (88/hp x FreeLeonard) x (88/hp x Michigan Skunk) F1's. I would LOVE male clones. Always looking for my holy grail, Northern Lights #5, the orig.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok, just how "limited" are these releases? Is it me, or do they all say "limited release"? 
Ninja just IG'd he has some extras FYI... not related to my question, but I did notice on some varieties that I don't have they also say limited.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

I got email from lumberjack other day nothing about Jawa Pie or Dark Helmet. 


B-Witched (Witches Weed x Wizard's Potion)

Love Potion 99 (Chem99 x Wizard's Potion)

Frost Giant (Oregon Pineapple Hash Plant x Wizard's Potion)


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I got email from lumberjack other day nothing about Jawa Pie or Dark Helmet.
> 
> 
> B-Witched (Witches Weed x Wizard's Potion)
> ...


Sorry bruh, snatched that pie on ya lol. Got the tracking on mine today.

I hit ninja up on ig about that dark helmet but no word back so they must have been spoken for. Still want a pack of that, don't really know much about their other crosses though


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm just waiting on the ninja fruit man..........that's all left I want some of unless they release Stare Destroyer again.....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Sorry bruh, snatched that pie on ya lol. Got the tracking on mine today.
> 
> I hit ninja up on ig about that dark helmet but no word back so they must have been spoken for. Still want a pack of that, don't really know much about their other crosses though


I don't know about their stuff either but I looked up mostly everything in heir catalog and the cookie crosses are what only interests me. But they look like they have some other good stuff OG crosses too but I don't grow them usually. Rather just grow the clone only but I know there are good OG hybrids tho


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

I've got Dark Helmet next to an assortment of clone only, the Dark Helmet are pretty man, I dunno if that's the cookies or what but very pretty plants.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2016)

Got a Dark Helmet male now. It's the runt of the twins and first to show sex.

The other twin hasn't shown. Please be a girl, then I make "twinbred".

These Dark Helmet are putting out more frost (bulbous) in veg than my Chem D, Giesel, & ECSD.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Got a Dark Helmet male now. It's the runt of the twins and first to show sex.
> 
> The other twin hasn't shown. Please be a girl, then I make "twinbred".
> 
> These Dark Helmet are putting out more frost (bulbous) in veg than my Chem D, Giesel, & ECSD.


How's that giesel smoke? 

I'm smoking on yogi by bodhi....shit is purdy good.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> How's that giesel smoke?
> 
> I'm smoking on yogi by bodhi....shit is purdy good.


The only reason I keep the giesel is it has a flavor profile imo much more complex than the Chem D. It can go from sage to skunk to sweet to somewhat fruity but still funky. It's busy and complex. The D is the go to for that punch to the face stone. To a non-seasoned toker, the D can be offensive in smell and flavor and quite honestly just flat out too much. The giesel is much more palatable for an average person.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2016)

Dark Helmet twins. Two distinct looks.
The runt on the left.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 19, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> The only reason I keep the giesel is it has a flavor profile imo much more complex than the Chem D. It can go from sage to skunk to sweet to somewhat fruity but still funky. It's busy and complex. The D is the go to for that punch to the face stone. To a non-seasoned toker, the D can be offensive in smell and flavor and quite honestly just flat out too much. The giesel is much more palatable for an average person.


I like how you describe zee cannabis


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 20, 2016)

Hope someone chucks some jawa pie pollen all over a sexy female.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Hope someone chucks some jawa pie pollen all over a sexy female.


No matter how often I've read your posts....why do they always seem dirty?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> No matter how often I've read your posts....why do they always seem dirty?


It's the avatar of the backroom casting couch. You hear his posts in the guys voice lol.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's the avatar of the backroom casting couch. You hear his posts in the guys voice lol.


haha hell yeah! he's got game for having a gut!


----------



## 806KING (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh yeah it's on !!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 22, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3714556
> Oh yeah it's on !!!


You went to the cup huh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2016)

got frost giant, love potion 99 and B-Witched on the way. Dudes are slow as fuck but I'm patient and the beans are fire. almost done with 4 houdini rift. Smell like grape candy. Look close to done at 53 days but I push my sheeeeeit far as she'll go captain! They look like the'll be pulled around day 63-65.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> got frost giant, love potion 99 and B-Witched on the way. Dudes are slow as fuck but I'm patient and the beans are fire. almost done with 4 houdini rift. Smell like grape candy. Look close to done at 53 days but I push my sheeeeeit far as she'll go captain! They look like the'll be pulled around day 63-65.


I too would rather harvest a tad too late than too early (all things ideal)
Got the same lot on the way, missed the Obi Wans.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> got frost giant, love potion 99 and B-Witched on the way. Dudes are slow as fuck but I'm patient and the beans are fire. almost done with 4 houdini rift. Smell like grape candy. Look close to done at 53 days but I push my sheeeeeit far as she'll go captain! They look like the'll be pulled around day 63-65.


Where have you find them? I didn't got any mail from them about a restock


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where have you find them? I didn't got any mail from them about a restock


Only place to get them is Lumberjack. I got the email about them but they don't interest me. I want a cookie cross lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't think they did a release on lumberjack in a while. Those guys most likely got those beans from the cup.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't think they did a release on lumberjack in a while. Those guys most likely got those beans from the cup.


They just slipped in two.. 4 varieties from what I can tell


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> They just slipped in two.. 4 varieties from what I can tell


On lumberjack?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> On lumberjack?


Ya there's been 2 posts since the Love Potion 99, maybe that's not the same thing as drops.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Ya there's been 2 posts since the Love Potion 99, maybe that's not the same thing as drops.


Yea they wasn't drops


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea they wasn't drops


Ya I as confused as well about them I was under the impression these last couple varietys were coming from lumberjack but I never did get emails either.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Ya I as confused as well about them I was under the impression these last couple varietys were coming from lumberjack but I never did get emails either.


Nah they was from cups. When lumberjack release beans he emails you that they are available. Then he post on IG that they are there. If you have IG turn on your post notification for lumberjack..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't know guys. Every once in awhile I get an email from lumber jack saying "hey want these strains?"

And I'm like, "sure". 

And then they come. Not sure why some people are having trouble.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I don't know guys. Every once in awhile I get an email from lumber jack saying "hey want these strains?"
> 
> And I'm like, "sure".
> 
> And then they come. Not sure why some people are having trouble.


Yea I got on the email list asking for beans and he emailed and said this would be in stock which was the 3 strains I posted a page or two back. Don't know why everyone doesn't get the email but I wasn't interested in the Potion crosses. Dark Helmet, Jawa Pie or Skunkbeard is what I want.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I got on the email list asking for beans and he emailed and said this would be in stock which was the 3 strains I posted a page or two back. Don't know why everyone doesn't get the email but I wasn't interested in the Potion crosses. Dark Helmet, Jawa Pie or Skunkbeard is what I want.


I gotta say my bro, I was really curious about these guys so I grabbed the Houdini which I wouldn't normally be dying to get genetics wise. Shit is some of the most uniform dank looking grape candy fire I've seen from seed. Will be done around 4th of July. Smoke report will tell but imvho is jump on any of their shit available. I really don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ya first time I ever went through LJ I just email him out of the blue an he had some jawa pie . I feel like some stock is sold with out everyone getting emails or notification


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I got on the email list asking for beans and he emailed and said this would be in stock which was the 3 strains I posted a page or two back. Don't know why everyone doesn't get the email but I wasn't interested in the Potion crosses. Dark Helmet, Jawa Pie or Skunkbeard is what I want.


I've been wondering why i haven't gotten a single email yet. All I can say is I used my gmail acct.....have a couple email addresses, but gmail is what I normally use for this game. I do know most spammers use gmail, so maybe they block anyone who uses gmail?? Only reason I could think of besides being really low on the list.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I've been wondering why i haven't gotten a single email yet. All I can say is I used my gmail acct.....have a couple email addresses, but gmail is what I normally use for this game. I do know most spammers use gmail, so maybe they block anyone who uses gmail?? Only reason I could think of besides being really low on the list.


I use a yahoo acct an have gotten some notifications an some I have not it seems kinda hit n miss for me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I've been wondering why i haven't gotten a single email yet. All I can say is I used my gmail acct.....have a couple email addresses, but gmail is what I normally use for this game. I do know most spammers use gmail, so maybe they block anyone who uses gmail?? Only reason I could think of besides being really low on the list.


mine are sent to a gmail.

Maybe I'll stop being lazy and snap some of these houdini rifts


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## hydgrow (Jun 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I've been wondering why i haven't gotten a single email yet. All I can say is I used my gmail acct.....have a couple email addresses, but gmail is what I normally use for this game. I do know most spammers use gmail, so maybe they block anyone who uses gmail?? Only reason I could think of besides being really low on the list.



Your not the only one. Your not jumping high enough? Lol I've never gotten an email in about 3 months. Signed up 2 gmail accounts and and 1 hotmail. Not even my spam folder has anything. Something we are missing?

I get bashed a bit for this but, I honestly feel it is a marketing ploy. Uber limited releases to create a high dollar demand? It just odd Vader wouldn't want the masses to have these instead of a select few? Ill wait but in the meantime growing everyone elses gear.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Your not the only one. Your not jumping high enough? Lol I've never gotten an email in about 3 months. Signed up 2 gmail accounts and and 1 hotmail. Not even my spam folder has anything. Something we are missing?
> 
> I get bashed a bit for this but, I honestly feel it is a marketing ploy. Uber limited releases to create a high dollar demand? It just odd Vader wouldn't want the masses to have these instead of a select few? Ill wait but in the meantime growing everyone elses gear.


Who know's, sorry you didn't get any, but nice to know I'm not the only one. Pretty sure we are just late to the party. I probably signed up about the same time. Would like to try their gear, but at the same time, already have too many seeds and not enough space lol.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 24, 2016)

His breeding area is small as shit, no offense, only so many beans can come from that. I honestly think the demand is crushing the supply, and it seems that the hype is on the uptick. I don't think it's an intended market inflation. Honestly the guy could already be asking $300/pack like some others and likely get it

FWIW, I dropped a cold email before I ever received a notification. This was only in the last month or so.

Also, be very polite and respectful. Say good morning, thank you, please etc... goes a long way

Be patient. Surely there will be a member or two keeping a male around to make some goodies to share, should folks continue to miss out, Vader encouraged as much.

It's likely Lumberjackseedsource is one dude responding to a shit ton of emails busting his ass packing up seeds and making trips to the post office. It sounds not so bad but that shit is stressful for anyone who's ever ran every facet of an online business solely, let alone a successful one with a product that has a high demand.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 24, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> His breeding area is small as shit, no offense, only so many beans can come from that. I honestly think the demand is crushing the supply, and it seems that the hype is on the uptick. I don't think it's an intended market inflation. Honestly the guy could already be asking $300/pack like some others and likely get it
> 
> FWIW, I dropped a cold email before I ever received a notification. This was only in the last month or so.
> 
> ...


I get the feeling about LJ too. One stonery dude running a tiny op. Even got one email once like, "Hey sorry we missed your email. I'm going back through any I missed and trying to respond. Want some jawa pie?"

Lol. Its been like that each order (3 now). I honestly don't think they are being "exclusive" on purpose. I'm a nobody and have almost 10 packs.


----------



## 806KING (Jun 24, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> His breeding area is small as shit, no offense, only so many beans can come from that. I honestly think the demand is crushing the supply, and it seems that the hype is on the uptick. I don't think it's an intended market inflation. Honestly the guy could already be asking $300/pack like some others and likely get it
> 
> FWIW, I dropped a cold email before I ever received a notification. This was only in the last month or so.
> 
> ...


Your right all you have to do is be patient and respectful and he will get to you.took him nearly 1 week to respond to my email but always comes threw


----------



## 806KING (Jun 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I get the feeling about LJ too. One stonery dude running a tiny op. Even got one email once like, "Hey sorry we missed your email. I'm going back through any I missed and trying to respond. Want some jawa pie?"
> 
> Lol. Its been like that each order (3 now). I honestly don't think they are being "exclusive" on purpose. I'm a nobody and have almost 10 packs.


Hell yeah I have about 11 packs


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 24, 2016)

806KING said:


> Your right all you have to do is be patient and respectful and he will get to you.took him nearly 1 week to respond to my email but always comes threw


I'm always super chill and laid back. Polite. 

And it makes sense to me. If you only have stock for a certain number of folks which email do you respond to: "curious about stock. Thank you have a nice day. Peace"

or 

"What the fuck? You're impossible to contact. Guess I'll give someone my money who wants it! arghh!"


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 24, 2016)

I sent a stock inquiry with a please and thank you and received it next day. Maybe they just weed the douchebags out,,


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 24, 2016)

Well I will keep being polite as I have all along. Just because I bitch here doesnt mean I a rude in emails. I have asked to have a shot at it. I have a med card as well as my wife. I have crons she has cancer. I have stated that and that I want to aquire. Not sure how that would imply douchyness?

Have any of you ever made seeds? Because if you have you would know that it does not take much space to make several hundred seeds. 

Also what are cannarodo, Karma, BOG, and Mota doing different? Because I can easily accquire those without being belittled by there fololowers.

Oh bigworm too. One message, 450 bucks, and I had his seeds a couple days later. Maybe he has lots of room to make seeds? Lol​


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here y'all go


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 27, 2016)

Note the use of "I", as in, not a fleet of automated assembly lines.

There's been a lot of yummy shots of Jawa Pie going up on IG. Itchin' to pop 'em.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 27, 2016)

Whats a pack go for usually?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Whats a pack go for usually?


I believe they are all priced at 100. I know jawa and the lp99 was


----------



## hyroot (Jun 27, 2016)

Vader does have a pretty small breeding and regular growing space. He also saves seed packs for when he goes to events like high times cups, chalice and hempcon. So he doesn't disappoint the people there. He sells out of some strains pretty early. Yes it doesn't take much to make a 1,000 or even 10,000 seeds. but when the demand is 100 times more than what he is able to produce they sell out fast. He doesn't out source his breeding to other breeders like a lot of other seed companies do. Look at TGA they have 10 breeders under that name. Several that have left and started their own company. Redeyed used to have a bunch of breeders til they all left. and several other companies too.

luckily one of my friends got the last pack of alien rift at the emerald cup last Dec. I was able to get a cut. Vader didn't have any rift at all at the ht cup is feb. He was sold out of Jawa too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe they are indeed "limited", meaning no longer made beyond a certain point? Or will they be making them again, Alien Rift & Jawa Pie?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 27, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Vader does have a pretty small breeding and regular growing space. He also saves seed packs for when he goes to events like high times cups, chalice and hempcon. So he doesn't disappoint the people there. He sells out of some strains pretty early. Yes it doesn't take much to make a 1,000 or even 10,000 seeds. but when the demand is 100 times more than what he is able to produce they sell out fast. He doesn't out source his breeding to other breeders like a lot of other seed companies do. Look at TGA they have 10 breeders under that name. Several that have left and started their own company. Redeyed used to have a bunch of breeders til they all left. and several other companies too.
> 
> luckily one of my friends got the last pack of alien rift at the emerald cup last Dec. I was able to get a cut. Vader didn't have any rift at all at the ht cup is feb. He was sold out of Jawa too.


I was lucky enough to snatch a pack of jawa pie but I cannot get a hold of rift or star destroyer anywhhere. I'm waiting for the Ninja fruit to drop that's the only other pheno he has that interest me. I am still new at growing but if my GG beans give me a killer pheno in a male I'm hanging on to him the the pie gets popped right after to look for a fem or vice versa because going into this that's the #1 cross on my list to see what they would produce.......

When you have no access to cuts it makes things even harder too........ but hey man at least I am growing stuff so not complaining.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jun 27, 2016)

The postman hooked it up today!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 27, 2016)

Just saw that he's building more breeding rooms


----------



## Akizzil (Jun 28, 2016)

Just ordered some love potion last night. Is their shipping pretty fast??


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> Just ordered some love potion last night. Is their shipping pretty fast??


Yes, but heads up I think they're really swamped. Was told it might be next week before anything arrives which is cool with me.


----------



## Akizzil (Jun 28, 2016)

That's cool what you get?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> That's cool what you get?


Two of the Obi Wan OG
and one each of the others.


----------



## Akizzil (Jun 28, 2016)

When I check there was only 2 packs of love potion left lol


----------



## medicropper07 (Jun 29, 2016)

Keep calm lads
Vader is banging in the big shifts


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 30, 2016)

Ninjafruit on deck y'all


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 1, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Ninjafruit on deck y'all


This is what I have been waiting for dammit.......


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

I made a mistake running DNA instead of Ocean Grown. I am pissed, none of their dang seeds worked. Ocean Grown, i bet will be 100%. So sorry I missed the Cup but I still have my houdini rift and jawa pie ready to go, and now I'm wiser and will not waste time with Amsterdam seeds. And I loved the cup videos from VaderOG; nice to see people coming out of the woodwork like medicropper, ninja. Looked like a blast. 

Next year hopefully my T3 will be in balance and I wont be so antisocial and a disaster. I hate having Hoshimoto's and IBS...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 4, 2016)

So question of the day is:

What should I rock? Dual 4x8 tents, one for veg, one for bloom. Nanolux 1000DE on a mover with the 4x4 reflector in a gorilla tent. 400w MH and "800w" COB led in veg, plus a few t5's. 

Houdini Rift?!?
Or...
Jawa Pie?!?

Should i go for the probably more stable 90% indica (which i love indicas) or go for the possibility of an amazing code red cherry pheno from Jawa Pie. I do love me some cookies, as long as the THC is over 20%. The CBD in the mix makes me want more like 25%, where as a 100% indica usually can do me good above 18%. Mendo Mystery x Alien Rift sounds like a blessing from the gods for me. But then again, an indica leaning code red pheno of Jawa Pie would not only tickle me silly.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2016)

What a predicament 

The highlander pheno is from the Houdini? I'm kinda wanting to find something like that, something with epic flavor. The Jawa Pie would be another I'd look to on that mission tho  

What's in Mendo Mystery? (not sure it matters, only curious) Where's the CBD come from?

"Nearly every phenotype ran in trials has developed extremely 'fruity' terpene profiles reminiscent of grape candy" that's interesting from the Houdini Rift

I've never had KLP, what's that taste like and would that carry over? I think either should be fairly strong with those rift genetics, could be wrong.


----------



## greywind (Jul 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> The highlander pheno is from the Houdini? I'm kinda wanting to find something like that, something with epic flavor.


The Highlander pheno is actually from one of Vader's older crosses, Witches Brew. The genetics used to make it are Zenfandel OG x Merlot OG, both of which are crosses created by Vader. He happens to be popping a bunch of Merlot OG beans in his current videos, and he has mentioned that he will definitely work with the Highlander pheno, so maybe we have something new in the making to entice us. Cheers!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 4, 2016)

You just made me love Houdini much more greywind


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2016)

You're absolutely right @greywind, Highlander = Witches Brew pheno. Had to double check IG, too many to keep up with


----------



## greywind (Jul 4, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> You're absolutely right @greywind, Highlander = Witches Brew pheno. Had to double check IG, too many to keep up with


Right? I got on board with Ocean Grown when Alien Abduction was the love child (2013), from which Alien Rift and all of his beautiful crosses came to be. Their website gives a pretty in depth look into all of their genetics. So many new testers released at the MI cup, I wish I could've been there. I haven't seen anyone jump on the Pegleg cross, which is OG Kush x Alien Rift, but I have a feeling she's a keeper. I think VaderOG's "OG Kush" is a very special cut. Cheers and happy hunting! 

http://www.oceangrownseeds.com/


----------



## greywind (Jul 4, 2016)

ugmjfarmer said:


> Houdini Rift?!?
> Or...
> Jawa Pie?!?





ugmjfarmer said:


> You just made me love Houdini much more greywind


I would probably pop some of each of those. Both should lean towards the sweeter side of phenotypic variety. Grape Lemonade is how VaderOG described most of the Houdini phenos he ran recently, presumably coming from the Mendo Mystery which I suspect is similar to Purple Urkle or Mendo Purps. Key Lime Pie used in the Jawa Pie is a Cookie Family cut (I'm pretty sure) that is related to the Girl Scout Cookies. I've never had it myself, but the pheno I recall VaderOG liking was an exact terp profile of the Key Lime Pie with added frost and much improved weight from the Rift daddy. Happy hunting!


----------



## 806KING (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok the Lumberjacks website has 3 strains going right now if anyone wanted any


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ok the Lumberjacks website has 3 strains going right now if anyone wanted any


Thanks for the heads up got a p[ack of Obi Wan OG  Too bad still no ninja fruit.........


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Thanks for the heads up got a p[ack of Obi Wan OG  Too bad still no ninja fruit.........


Man they holding that damn ninja fruit hostage shit..


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man they holding that damn ninja fruit hostage shit..


For real I have bought dark helmet and now the Obi wan while waiting for the damn ninja fruit lol......


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think I am the only one passing on ninja fruit an looking for another pack of jawa, some dark helmet , and obi Wan. And there new tester I seen pics of(skunkbeard, and pegleg) when ever they drop. Looks like I missed again tonight only frostgiant.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I think I am the only one passing on ninja fruit an looking for another pack of jawa, some dark helmet , and obi Wan. And there new tester I seen pics of(skunkbeard, and pegleg) when ever they drop. Looks like I missed again tonight only frostgiant.


I have a thing for purple weed brother, just like some dudes like blondes, etc.......


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I have a thing for purple weed brother, just like some dudes like blondes, etc.......


I hear ya brother, I just have had to many letdowns with the purps.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jul 5, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I hear ya brother, I just have had to many letdowns with the purps.


I'm still new at this so I'm sure there are let downs to come, but for now nothing but positive vibes


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I'm still new at this so I'm sure there are let downs to come, but for now nothing but positive vibes


Wish the best of luck to you in your hunt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 5, 2016)

Just took down 4 Houdini rifts. Grape lemon aid for sure.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks delicious Bob. How the yield looking on her?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 5, 2016)

We'll see after the trim but looking like a nice solid chunky yield.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just took down 4 Houdini rifts. Grape lemon aid for sure.
> View attachment 3725377 View attachment 3725378 View attachment 3725380 View attachment 3725382


You actually did a Good job!


----------



## 806KING (Jul 6, 2016)

Bam got my ninja fruit on the way !!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> Bam got my ninja fruit on the way !!


How you pulled that off


----------



## 806KING (Jul 6, 2016)

Email waiting list


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 6, 2016)

Congrats on the ninja fruit


----------



## 806KING (Jul 6, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Congrats on the ninja fruit


Thanks


----------



## Beemo (Jul 7, 2016)

for the peeps not getting any return mail from lumberjack... 
i've read somewhere on his ig, that he doesnt send international... maybe thats why some peeps are having trouble getting in contact with him...
maybe when you sign up for newsletter, he checks ip to see if your in us or not? IDK...
but i've heard they're upping production, so they might have enough now to send international?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2016)

"It is time" 

ninja fruit


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> "It is time"
> 
> ninja fruit


They released it this morning?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They released it this morning?


That's the word is that they are in, and they should be posting on IG anytime!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 11, 2016)

Well guys. The Houdini rifts are some of the loudest herb I've run ever. I'm getting grape lemon cereal from one. Sour raspberry off 2 of them and one smells like a glass of red wine. Exactly.

Definitely the highest I've gotten off any purple weed. Surprisingly heady stone.

I'm trimming all week but I'll post pics of some dried and trimmed.


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 11, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> This thread is for anything about Team OG's genetics.



op: starts thread about EVERTHING OG: then doesn't post URL's or contact info/WTB.


----------



## ray2013 (Jul 11, 2016)

Greetings farmer's. Just received these in the mail. Happy growing.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 12, 2016)

Ninja fruit is live right now on lumberjacks site


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ninja fruit is live right now on lumberjacks site


Good looking fam I just got the last one..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 12, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ninja fruit is live right now on lumberjacks site


damn, signed up on the email list twice, no email or anything.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> damn, signed up on the email list twice, no email or anything.


He don't do emails no more just random drops bro. Gotta keep checking the website


----------



## ranchos429 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wondering if these are the same people as ocean grown extracts?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

100% germ rates on Jawa Pie. I told you DNA sucks, not my growing.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2016)

Whoever is looking for NF email Paul right now at [email protected] and tell him you wanna purchase NF. Thank me later


----------



## 806KING (Jul 13, 2016)

Bam they came in


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Just out of curiosity any one gotten any packs with the "serial numbers" on them?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3731581 Bam they came in


I see ya fam..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 13, 2016)

How does someone international get ahold of some OG gear? The dark helmet especially!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> How does someone international get ahold of some OG gear? The dark helmet especially!


I don't think they ship international yet fam.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't think they ship international yet fam.


Ya..quite the piss off Dark Helmet gives me a major chub


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya..quite the piss off Dark Helmet gives me a major chub


Unless you know someone in the states that can send it to you.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 13, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Just out of curiosity any one gotten any packs with the "serial numbers" on them?


Yes I have a few


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 13, 2016)

806KING said:


> Yes I have a few


Like the idea hope it works as advertised


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey all so I've been kinda lurking around this forum for a while and I need to give you guys a GREAT BIG SHOUTOUT! Each and every one of you! Because of you, my year is gonna be spectacular!


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

That 3rd is a frost giant...I do have a question though, do the orders ever originate from different places? I was able to order Obi as well (3diff orders all together) and they sent me an email that they had combined them but I didn't receive to the obi. They have only sent me the one tracking and shipping email and it says that the obi should be in there, I emailed them to no reply as of yet..just seeing if anybody else had ran across this or not


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 14, 2016)

O


Dollarbilly said:


> That 3rd is a frost giant...I do have a question though, do the orders ever originate from different places? I was able to order Obi as well (3diff orders all together) and they sent me an email that they had combined them but I didn't receive to the obi. They have only sent me the one tracking and shipping email and it says that the obi should be in there, I emailed them to no reply as of yet..just seeing if anybody else had ran across this or not


Only thing I have experienced like this was when I order some OG pins an a shirt. I believe they came from OG and sent them to lumberjack and everything got sent together from there


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> He don't do emails no more just random drops bro. Gotta keep checking the website


Sweet! I never got any emails anyways. 3 different emails regestired too.

So it'll just be there if they have em huh?


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Well Paul @lumberjack just sent me an email has me straightened out...gotta wait till next week to get Obi...but he did say it would restock for everyone then as well


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 14, 2016)

Dollarbilly said:


> Well Paul @lumberjack just sent me an email has me straightened out...gotta wait till next week to get Obi...but he did say it would restock for everyone then as well


Were you able to get NF


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Were you able to get NF


No and to be honest I didn't try, I did get the FG,LP99,and the BW too though


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 14, 2016)

lol I've yet to see ANYTHING on the site but upcoming restocs, gotta be quick!


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> lol I've yet to see ANYTHING on the site but upcoming restocs, gotta be quick!


Yeah you do, It seems like they only do ~5 pack drops...my orders were only 4 apart, and after the last one there was no availability on anything, I refreshed after I was able to get the Obi there wasn't anything there..it seemed like it was a mistake on their website somehow, and that's how I was able to get in, he apologized and said I would get it as soon as he did. So instead of popping obi's I popped some potions...AND there was 11 beans in the potion pkg that I opened!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 14, 2016)

LJ is holding onto a Ninja Fruit til tomorrow. Praise the high heavens! Probably cause I've been bugging him non stop


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 14, 2016)

Obi wan and ninja fruit on the way to Bob.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Obi wan and ninja fruit on the way to Bob.


 nice snag! Hoping to get a chance to run the obi


----------



## nkyezlewis (Jul 15, 2016)

Dollarbilly said:


> That 3rd is a frost giant...I do have a question though, do the orders ever originate from different places? I was able to order Obi as well (3diff orders all together) and they sent me an email that they had combined them but I didn't receive to the obi. They have only sent me the one tracking and shipping email and it says that the obi should be in there, I emailed them to no reply as of yet..just seeing if anybody else had ran across this or not


I had emailed Paul today about getting some Obi wan and I was told they were on back order and he was expecting to have more the end of this week and shipped out early next week, seen your post bro and didn't know if you had got ahold of him, hope this helps


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 15, 2016)

nkyezlewis said:


> I had emailed Paul today about getting some Obi wan and I was told they were on back order and he was expecting to have more the end of this week and shipped out early next week, seen your post bro and didn't know if you had got ahold of him, hope this helps


Yeah I was able to buy them from LJ, but they were on back order...that's why I was so confused....either way I'm more than happy now! I will document a couple of these grows, specifically the frost giant since I can't really find anything about it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone else still waiting for shipping of NinjaFruit, don't wanna bug 'em but it's been a minute.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 15, 2016)

Too me a while to get mine . Lumberjack will take care of you


----------



## 806KING (Jul 15, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipping of NinjaFruit, don't wanna bug 'em but it's been a minute.


I got mine without shipping notice they just showed up


----------



## 806KING (Jul 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Obi wan and ninja fruit on the way to Bob.


How's the Houdini bob? Any more pics?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 15, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipping of NinjaFruit, don't wanna bug 'em but it's been a minute.


If you ordered the other day when 806 told us most likely they'll be there tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 15, 2016)

806KING said:


> How's the Houdini bob? Any more pics?


I have a ton. Lol. I've been slackin. 

I've trimmed 2 of 4. Should have the next 2 done today and I can take pics. 

Lemon-grape-raspberry-wine-funk. Awesome head high that doesn't make you sleepy.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghost og is known to produce high thc% .... like archive's casper and rare dankness ghost train haze. so this was a no-brainer


----------



## 806KING (Jul 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have a ton. Lol. I've been slackin.
> 
> I've trimmed 2 of 4. Should have the next 2 done today and I can take pics.
> 
> Lemon-grape-raspberry-wine-funk. Awesome head high that doesn't make you sleepy.


Nice looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## 806KING (Jul 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> Ghost og is known to produce high thc% .... like archive's casper and rare dankness ghost train haze. so this was a no-brainer
> View attachment 3733071 View attachment 3733072


Hell yeah nice I grabbed 2 of those


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2016)

806KING said:


> Hell yeah nice I grabbed 2 of those


Same here! Ghost grenades!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2016)

Soooo randomly stopped by LJSS, and what did I find but 5x ObiWans.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2016)

So, just signed up for email notification through lumberjack. Does he send out emails, or is there another/better way of getting ahold of some ocean grown? Anyone know if Vader will be at the next HT cup in Michigan in August? That might be the best way to get my mitts on his gear.

That Jawa Pie sounds great!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2016)

It's likely (big assumption here) to expect the team at the Mich cup as I think that's where medgrower1 is? Good chance to find some gear there for sure if you're there on day 1 and early. FWIW, check your email (including bulk/spam), LJ on IG, as well as the LJSS website. Just today for the first time I saw something at the website, I thought people were full of it. Gotta be persistent, and most of all PATIENT. These are busy individuals with a product of high demand and they're already stretched thin. Hopefully soon, with the addition of some expanded breeding seen on YouTube, we might expect quicker turn times for drops or larger drops altogether and or both. Good luck!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, just signed up for email notification through lumberjack. Does he send out emails, or is there another/better way of getting ahold of some ocean grown? Anyone know if Vader will be at the next HT cup in Michigan in August? That might be the best way to get my mitts on his gear.
> 
> That Jawa Pie sounds great!


email Paul and ask what he have available right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> email Paul and ask what he have available right now.


Paul is the cat that runs LJSS?

Assuming its cash/money order only?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Paul is the cat that runs LJSS?
> 
> Assuming its cash/money order only?


Yea he runs it. No he'll send you a link to pay with a card or you can do cash fam..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea he's runs it. No he'll send you a link to pay with a card or you can do cash fam..


Right on, thanks bro!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 17, 2016)

Geebus; I have the luck of something fierce... sarcasm.

Jawa Pie: 100% germination rate, however the first true set of leaves on two of the seedlings are very deformed. VERY. Both are round without any serrated edges and very slow growing; like half a plant is there and the rest is going spiral. No good. The rest; two are Rift learning leaves and two are something a little taller without the sharp jagged folded-up edges like the Jawa. Another breeder with similar genetics (girl scout candy Bx1) I have 100% germination rates, no deformities. Both seeds grow in identical scenarios, rapid rooter cubes and tap water.

Kind of not happy to be having deformed plants from seed like this. Odds are 2 jawa pie will not recover as they are not growing symmetrically. Not sure I have plant space to try deformed things; even realizing that there could be some good results from them. So; let's see how the next set of leaves look. If the are as deformed as the others I'll lean to killing them and will start houdini in its place.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2016)

Lots of plants grow out of variegation or mutations, give it some time. You said first set of true leaves? Give it two weeks and see if they snap to normal.

@ugmjfarmer you might not ever want to run any Dj short gear if this is turning you off, nearly everything I've ran from him has variegation or mutations and most often they grow out of it but not always.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Lots of plants grow out of variegation or mutations, give it some time. You said first set of true leaves? Give it two weeks and see if they snap to normal.
> 
> @ugmjfarmer you might not ever want to run any Dj short gear if this is turning you off, nearly everything I've ran from him has variegation or mutations and most often they grow out of it but not always.


second set is deformed as well. I will have two single leaves that are round with cut outs where the fingers would be. Some serration of edges on the second set, but no leaf fingers. Two of them growing like this identically so I'm going to see what happens when they get into happy frog and rootmaker 4" pots.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 19, 2016)

Keep us updated on them @ugmjfarmer as a lot of people around here will be or are running. Any chance your pack has the new lot numbering system?

Does anyone know with regards to the Love Potion 99; the Chem 99, where did that come from? Thanks!


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 19, 2016)

I have two packs with the new number system, I've not yet figured out how to look them up..I've heard that you can trace them back pretty far, but I haven't found how as of yet...


----------



## greywind (Jul 19, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Keep us updated on them @ugmjfarmer as a lot of people around here will be or are running. Any chance your pack has the new lot numbering system?
> 
> Does anyone know with regards to the Love Potion 99; the Chem 99, where did that come from? Thanks!


PHNerd has a a video describing how he bred LP99 and a series of his first grow of it on his YouTube channel. Sounds like Chem 99 is Chem D x C99 by Reservoir. This is a longer video, but he describes it about four minutes into the video. He also shows the Oregon Pineapple Hashplant used in the new Frost Giant cross. Cheers!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 19, 2016)

excellent info @greywind 
I ran some chem betas when rez first was releasing the sour d "kush" lines, but I know he did have the legit D, so should be in for a good show. Dunno much about the OPHP but did snag those frostys so will be grabbin' my popcorn and flashing back some reruns of PHnerds.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 20, 2016)

I was told not to use the biggest most vigorous males as they tend to pass on more hemp traits, not drug traits, yet ocean grown seem to select a male based on the fact that is big and lush?


----------



## greywind (Jul 20, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I was told not to use the biggest most vigorous males as they tend to pass on more hemp traits, not drug traits, yet ocean grown seem to select a male based on the fact that is big and lush?


And? You end your phrase with a question mark, but there really isn't a question, just an observation. I'm not a breeder, but different strokes for different folks. He did also mention the unique, gassy odor of the male Vader OG to be used in the next BX breeding round, if that is indeed what you are making reference to. I don't know... hard to argue with what his beans produce. Cheers!


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 21, 2016)

Just curious to know what people think, I've learned not to use the biggest most vigorous males, is it true is it not what do I know lol. It also depends what his goals are for the new breeds, Im just going with stuff I picked up from subcool in some video long time ago. Now, I never use the first male out of the gate, nor the last, but always try to go for a male that shows sex along with the females, not the last one to show sex either. Apparently, slow growing/ runts like but not runts males are passing/increasing more the drug traits where as males that grow very fast pass more hemp traits.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2016)

I've been pulled towards those males which exhibit trichs as seedlings (bulbous) and unique stem rub.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 21, 2016)

Ninja fruit and obi wan up right now on lumberjack


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 21, 2016)

Sweet maybe my "preorder" will come! I'm fucking dying to pop some Obi's!!! Got Frost Giants and LP99 10/10 popped and all are doing good so far, will prob wait till the obi's get here then I'll throw those and the BW in a cup and see what happens


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 22, 2016)

Finally got me a pack of obi!
Thanks @806KING


----------



## 806KING (Jul 22, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Finally got me a pack of obi!
> Thanks @806KING


Hell yeah that's good bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 22, 2016)

Major mailbox alert


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3738977 Major mailbox alert


Boom


----------



## greywind (Jul 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3738977 Major mailbox alert


...and the hunt is on! Cheers on the sweet haul!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2016)

Is the Houdini Rift no more? LJSS doesn't list it in upcoming or out of stock. (someone swap me a Houdini Rift for a Ninja Fruit or an Obi Wan?)

Biiiiiiiiig bird coming in today for landing. (knocks on all the wood) #greentapePTSD


----------



## 806KING (Jul 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Is the Houdini Rift no more? LJSS doesn't list it in upcoming or out of stock. (someone swap me a Houdini Rift for a Ninja Fruit or an Obi Wan?)
> 
> Biiiiiiiiig bird coming in today for landing. (knocks on all the wood) #greentapePTSD


You got a full pack of Houdini?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2016)

806KING said:


> You got a full pack of Houdini?


I'm lookin' for the HOudini, too much  clouding the message. Think they'll run more of those beans in the future?


----------



## 806KING (Jul 23, 2016)

Ah okay


----------



## 806KING (Jul 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm lookin' for the HOudini, too much  clouding the message. Think they'll run more of those beans in the future?


I was about to say shit I will trade you ! Lol. it's possible I really want the alien rift and star destroyer


----------



## 806KING (Jul 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3738977 Major mailbox alert


That's sucks I didn't get a hat pin ! I collect them things . I got 3 packs too lol hunting time


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 23, 2016)

806KING said:


> That's sucks I didn't get a hat pin ! I collect them things . I got 3 packs too lol hunting time


Yea I have a few hat pins from different breeders. Hopefully we both get that high yielding purple strain with flavor.


----------



## 806KING (Jul 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I have a few hat pins from different breeders. Hopefully we both get that high yielding purple strain with flavor.


Damn straight


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2016)

How funny, something was telling me to grab 3 of the NJ


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 23, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> How funny, something was telling me to grab 3 of the NJ


I see ya playa.


----------



## greywind (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone catch the YouTube live stream last night with NinjaOG and VaderOG on it? I think NinjaOG mentioned the "something new" that PHNerd is working on. Sounds like he got himself a legit Bruce Banner #3 cut and has permission to breed with it. So it sounds like PHNerd's something new is BB#3 x Wizards Potion. NinjaOG said he is hitting the BB#3 with his Ninja Fruit. I have to imagine VaderOG has this BB#3 cut in each of his breeding chambers. BB#3 x Obi Wan OG, BB#3 x Jawa Pie, BB#3 x Vader OG, and hopefully the crown jewel with the upcoming Alien Rift breeding round, BB#3 x Alien Rift. Cheer all!


----------



## greywind (Jul 23, 2016)

And I just started watching PHNerd's video where he discusses the whole batch of something new herming. HAHA! Oh well, my previous comment is null and void...


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2016)

Damn, that is too bad too, a lot of work that can't be recovered. At least they know what to steer clear from, and at least they tested and didn't release it onto the world. Good on 'em for that.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 24, 2016)

That was an epic high, and then an epic low, all in 15min of fame. LOL @greywind Good stuff. 

How's this VPD with swamp coolers and a lot of air movement? Think that will work for some Jawa Pie?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 24, 2016)

Great present in the mail. Gonna grow the shit out of these...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Great present in the mail. Gonna grow the shit out of these...


Sheeeeet


----------



## Dollarbilly (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit boys Obi wan came knocking at my door today!!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 27, 2016)

My mutant Jawa's are not doing so hot. Still giving them time, but it's not looking good.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 3, 2016)

I want to apologize to VaderOG. All 6 Jawa are my healthiest plants. The Mad Scientist Girl Scout Candy BX1's were the mutants.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 3, 2016)

Alien rift


----------



## Akizzil (Aug 3, 2016)

@hyroot whats all over your leaves? Can really see it on the left of the pic


----------



## Dollarbilly (Aug 3, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> @hyroot whats all over your leaves? Can really see it on the left of the pic


What the hell is that? Looks kinda like fungus?


----------



## hyroot (Aug 3, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> @hyroot whats all over your leaves? Can really see it on the left of the pic





Dollarbilly said:


> What the hell is that? Looks kinda like fungus?


Fresh aloe. It leaves spots when it dries sometimes. If I sprayed it with neem. It would clean it up. It's too late to spray neem. It would be to tedious to spray and not hit the buds. It tripped me out the first time I saw it. I went into panic mode until I figured it out.


----------



## Akizzil (Aug 3, 2016)

@hyroot Nice how do you use the aloe for cloning?


----------



## Akizzil (Aug 3, 2016)

And do you just smear it on the leaves as a preventive? And do you buy it or use fresh aloe plant?


----------



## Frankk4 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm in Southern California. Where can I buy Ocean Grown Genetics seeds through the mail or locally? None of the dispensaries around me sell seeds and looking on websites it appears its sold out.
Where do you guys get your seeds? Thanks


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 6, 2016)

Frankk4 said:


> I'm in Southern California. Where can I buy Ocean Grown Genetics seeds through the mail or locally? None of the dispensaries around me sell seeds and looking on websites it appears its sold out.
> Where do you guys get your seeds? Thanks


Best way I have found is to watch IG and Lumberjacks web site. Sometimes they drop with no warning


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2016)

Houdini rift. 

Fantastic grapey lemon Candy flavors and smells. Perfect hybrid stone. 

Good daytime high but if you puff too much you may end up napping. Lol.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3750864 View attachment 3750865 View attachment 3750868 View attachment 3750870 View attachment 3750871 View attachment 3750872 View attachment 3750873
> Houdini rift.
> 
> Fantastic grapey lemon Candy flavors and smells. Perfect hybrid stone.
> ...


Damn that looks good as hell bob !


----------



## ranchos429 (Aug 6, 2016)

Any one know if ocean grown genetics is the same people as ocean grown extracts?


----------



## greywind (Aug 6, 2016)

ranchos429 said:


> Any one know if ocean grown genetics is the same people as ocean grown extracts?


They are two different entities. I think VaderOG answered this question on one of his AMA's or tasting and rating videos.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 6, 2016)

Anybody got info in that frost giant they just dropped?


----------



## Dollarbilly (Aug 7, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Anybody got info in that frost giant they just dropped?


I wish..I can't really find any info on it either, got 3 beans popped, they all look good but other than the info on ocean growns website, I can't find much, watch a ton of phnerds vids, vaders etc, but there isn't much out there on it. If you come up with a link please post it and I'll do the same.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hope someone finds sum info on it. I've never heard of it before but when I got the email from lumberjack I knew they would not last long and I have always wanted to try ocean grown genetics so I jumped on it. Hope I didn't get to antsy and make a mistake. I was wanting sum obiwan og or sum ninja fruit possibly the alien rift, anyways gud luck with ur beans man hope everything turns out uber dank


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 7, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Hope someone finds sum info on it. I've never heard of it before but when I got the email from lumberjack I knew they would not last long and I have always wanted to try ocean grown genetics so I jumped on it. Hope I didn't get to antsy and make a mistake. I was wanting sum obiwan og or sum ninja fruit possibly the alien rift, anyways gud luck with ur beans man hope everything turns out uber dank


Do you have IG fam?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2016)

Fo sho 


Vato_504 said:


> Do you have IG fam?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 7, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Fo sho


Search #frostgiant some post of it come up. Not a lot because it's one of their new strains


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 7, 2016)

Fo sho


Vato_504 said:


> Do you have IG fam?





Vato_504 said:


> Search #frostgiant some post of it come up. Not a lot because it's one of their new strains


Gud lookin out guy many thanks


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2016)

Any one know if they give you a confirmation email when they ship


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Any one know if they give you a confirmation email when they ship


I did get an email with tracking on my last,but it was like a day before it got delivered.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I did get an email with tracking on my last,but it was like a day before it got delivered.


Cool thnx for the heads up


----------



## Dollarbilly (Aug 9, 2016)

Frost giant and ninja fruit on deck right now boys


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2016)

How long did it take yall to get ur orders? They have had my money for almost 4 days and no conformation of shipping my order. Starting to get worried fingers crossed.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 10, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How long did it take yall to get ur orders? They have had my money for almost 4 days and no conformation of shipping my order. Starting to get worried fingers crossed.


Don't worry lumberjack will take care of you sometimes it would get here before I got the tracking


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2016)

806KING said:


> Don't worry lumberjack will take care of you sometimes it would get here before I got the tracking


Thanks for the reassurance just getting antsy been trying to score sum ocean grown for a while


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 10, 2016)

Chill, trust that sucks to hear I know, but chill baby it's all gravy.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 10, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Chill, trust that sucks to hear I know, but chill baby it's all gravy.


Yeah just so excited to finally get sum ocean grown seeds got high hopes for the these beans. I just know they're gonna be sum dank ass shit gotta sixth sense about it haha


----------



## Dollarbilly (Aug 10, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah just so excited to finally get sum ocean grown seeds got high hopes for the these beans. I just know they're gonna be sum dank ass shit gotta sixth sense about it haha


Yep they are gonna be fire for sure man, sometimes it takes as long as 2 weeks to get them, just be patient lumberjack will hook you up, I've been through the same shit and I was wiggin but they came as promised and I got 5 packs and 3 of em had 11 beans!!!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2016)

What has two thumbs and a smile u can't slap off his face this guy


----------



## 806KING (Aug 11, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What has two thumbs and a smile u can't slap off his face this guy


Told ya . Lumber jack is good for it bro


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Word. Can't wait to get these baby's popped don't really have room but ima make room. Plus one of my og chem's is ready to be flipped and maybe my kosher too either way it's about to go down


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Dollarbilly (Aug 11, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> What has two thumbs and a smile u can't slap off his face this guy


My ninjas came today too man! I'm so fucking hype to get them baby's goin! And there was 11 beans again!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dollarbilly said:


> My ninjas came today too man! I'm so fucking hype to get them baby's goin! And there was 11 beans again!


Hells yeah the ninja fruit looks uber fire and extra beans is nice too bet that shit turns out super fire best of luck guy


----------



## 806KING (Aug 12, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


>


Fuck yeah now that's old school!! Nice bro


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2016)

shock wave in veg right now


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> shock wave in veg right now


Didn't know they had a strain called shock wave. I checked it out and it seems like it's gonna be sum fire shit gud luck with those babies.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> shock wave in veg right now


Nice wish I had some shock wave lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sad day ladies and gentlemen. Went to put my frost giants in a wet paper towel to get them popping and to my disappointment they were small very small. Here's a pic to give an idea. AZ u can see they're not much bigger than the tip of my pen


----------



## greywind (Aug 16, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sad day ladies and gentlemen. Went to put my frost giants in a wet paper towel to get them popping and to my disappointment they were small very small. Here's a pic to give an idea. AZ u can see they're not much bigger than the tip of my pen


Size of the seed doesn't really matter much, as long as they are mature. Those three beans seem to have good color to them, but the pic isn't focused enough for me to see if they are tiger striped. I hope they pop for you, I'm sure they will. Sam the Skunkman has shown on Hash Church the major variance seeds can have, showing a lot of seeds that weighed in at 300 seeds per gram, as well as a lot that weighed in at 8 seeds per gram. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 16, 2016)

greywind said:


> Size of the seed doesn't really matter much, as long as they are mature. Those three beans seem to have good color to them, but the pic isn't focused enough for me to see if they are tiger striped. I hope they pop for you, I'm sure they will. Sam the Skunkman has shown on Hash Church the major variance seeds can have, showing a lot of seeds that weighed in at 300 seeds per gram, as well as a lot that weighed in at 8 seeds per gram. Cheers and happy hunting!


Thanks for the knowledge I'm not new to this but I'm not that educated about things either so thanks for chiming in much appreciated. U lifted my spirits made me much more hopeful.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 16, 2016)

Some seeds just don't tiger stripe either. Most of the beans I got from both the Chem D the Giesel and the ECSD (c99 male), all were mature to olive drab in color with minimal to no stripes. 

Some seeds are tiny and black, some are large and weigh nothing. I've seen some with color like from the red congolese, the bases on those have a little maroon flame licking up towards where the tap will spit out and the rest of the seed is heavy dark tiger stripes. The double dutch seeds from Magus were a very unique gray color with very unique tiger stripes it almost looked like some alien heiroglyphics and some bubba seeds had this weird tear drop to them. Having seen them all shapes sizes and colors, what matters is if they are in good condition and viable and at the end of the day, did they germ?


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 16, 2016)

If it makes you feel better most of the seeds I've purchased have been much smaller than those found in random bags and yet the purchased seeds have a significantly higher germ rate


----------



## 806KING (Aug 16, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sad day ladies and gentlemen. Went to put my frost giants in a wet paper towel to get them popping and to my disappointment they were small very small. Here's a pic to give an idea. AZ u can see they're not much bigger than the tip of my pen


Had the same with mine they popped just fine


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Some seeds just don't tiger stripe either. Most of the beans I got from both the Chem D the Giesel and the ECSD (c99 male), all were mature to olive drab in color with minimal to no stripes.
> 
> Some seeds are tiny and black, some are large and weigh nothing. I've seen some with color like from the red congolese, the bases on those have a little maroon flame licking up towards where the tap will spit out and the rest of the seed is heavy dark tiger stripes. The double dutch seeds from Magus were a very unique gray color with very unique tiger stripes it almost looked like some alien heiroglyphics and some bubba seeds had this weird tear drop to them. Having seen them all shapes sizes and colors, what matters is if they are in good condition and viable and at the end of the day, did they germ?


LOL alien hieroglyphics cracked me up I haven't tried that many diffrent breeders and I'm just now starting to branch out and take risk with other breeder I mainly been using reserva privada and sum of gage but i just got sum bodhi beans bout 2 weeks ago gonna give him a shot hear excellent things bout him but im rambling so thanks to everyone that chimed in letting me know everything is gonna be ok really appreciate it knowledge is power


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well all 4 sprouted pretty vigorously. In a day and a half they all had inch long tails poking out so we're off to a gud start and the journey begins


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 22, 2016)

Frost giant back in Stock on lumberjack


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 22, 2016)

Just put in a order for 5


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 22, 2016)

OnePrays said:


> Just put in a order for 5


Sweet. I got my frost giants goin but I'm on the look out for that obiwan og need me a gud og keeper got sum og chem's from connoissuer genetics but not sure about the quality never grew connoissuer genetics before but I got high hopes for them from what I've read anyways gud luck on ur frost giants guy hope u find sum keepers


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks and I'm also on the look of for them as well. And sweet got any threads going on them? I would love to see that


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 22, 2016)

Naw sorry never made a thread about any of my grows but it's not to late I guess they r only a week old who knows maybe I'll start one if I do I'll let u know


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 27, 2016)

Found my Jawa Pie keeper female! I am so excited.


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 27, 2016)

ugmjfarmer said:


> Found my Jawa Pie keeper female! I am so excited.


Damn that's one I want how did you get one!?!? Nice !


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 28, 2016)

How many seeds did u have to pop to find a keeper


----------



## OnePrays (Aug 28, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How many seeds did u have to pop to find a keeper


That all depends on your personal preference in what your lookin in a pheno. So it all depends but to answer your question without details . A few seeds the more the higher the chance of finding or getting the pheno you want.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 28, 2016)

Think I have an Rift leaning Obi keeper even though she(he?) hasn't bloomed. Lemon skittles creme stem rub, unique enough to hang around for a bit.

I have another Obi leaning leggy and kushy, some of that lemon but overwhelming kush > lemon, not as ideal a structure but everyone gets a run.


----------



## 806KING (Sep 1, 2016)

3 strains live right now on lumberjack website


----------



## SirWalrus (Sep 1, 2016)

Obiwan OG, Love Potion 99, and Frost Giant are the ones available.

edit: that was quick, Love Potion gone already.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 1, 2016)

806KING said:


> 3 strains live right now on lumberjack website


Thnks for the heads up gud looking out grabbed me sum obiwan yesssss!!!!!!!


----------



## 806KING (Sep 1, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Thnks for the heads up gud looking out grabbed me sum obiwan yesssss!!!!!!!


Already brother just want everyone to get some gear before they sell out like always lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 1, 2016)

how do you enter the portal ? it's asking for a p/w
not tring to score today but I do want sum OGG gear in the future


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> how do you enter the portal ? it's asking for a p/w
> not tring to score today but I do want sum OGG gear in the future


Timber


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 1, 2016)

of course it's timber & that's a lumberjack staring @ me lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 1, 2016)

I wait for Alien Rift , 
I like the alien gear , running alien tarantula atm


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 1, 2016)

806KING said:


> Already brother just want everyone to get some gear before they sell out like always lol


Tell me about. By the time I got to the website love potion was already gone shit disappeared fast. But luckily the one ive been waiting for was still in.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 1, 2016)

frost giant ? any idea what's that like ?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 1, 2016)

All I know is its Oregon pineapple hash plant x wizards potions. I picked sum last drop but couldnt find anything on it. I got 4 popped right now but considering who created it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 4, 2016)

got some obiwan og. 

excited.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 5, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> got some obiwan og.
> 
> excited.


Hells yeah that's what's up congrats guy those are sum hard beans to come by


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 5, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Sad day ladies and gentlemen. Went to put my frost giants in a wet paper towel to get them popping and to my disappointment they were small very small. Here's a pic to give an idea. AZ u can see they're not much bigger than the tip of my pen


Size don't matter just the maturity of the beans my brother. I've had some Lil ass seeds dam near put out 6 zips a plant.


----------



## infamous hawaii (Sep 6, 2016)

I got some ninja fruit recently. I popped 4/4. Cant complain. Hopefully they are nice.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> I got some ninja fruit recently. I popped 4/4. Cant complain. Hopefully they are nice.


You gonna do a journal on them.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> You gonna do a journal on them.


I second the motion loved to see sum fruit think that's gonna be my next selection


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine to if I can catch lumberjack


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Mine to if I can catch lumberjack


are you on the mailing list? 
sends an email when restock happens.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 6, 2016)

yea I am now. Thank jah


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> yea I am now. Thank jah


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 6, 2016)

priority mail. 
lumberjack done real good.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 6, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3774294 priority mail.
> lumberjack done real good.


He'll yeah can't wait for mine to touch down


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3774294 priority mail.
> lumberjack done real good.


Tried to grab a pack of these even tho I'm not too fond of OG crosses but I wanted something from Vader and couldn't find my card in time. Babies was gone once I found it smdh. Good snag bro hopefully something else good restocks.


----------



## 806KING (Sep 13, 2016)

Everyone check out the new email notifications for lumber jack it lets you know when specific strains are available


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 13, 2016)

806KING said:


> Everyone check out the new email notifications for lumber jack it lets you know when specific strains are available


Yeah pretty sweet signed up for almost everything on the list uber ready for that dark plasma


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 13, 2016)

signed up yesterday


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can't believe I forgot, got my obiwan in sat put 6 in rapid rooters already starting to pop there heads out gonna be epic!!!!!!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 15, 2016)

infamous hawaii said:


> I got some ninja fruit recently. I popped 4/4. Cant complain. Hopefully they are nice.


How much per pack so I can have my card ready to go when lumberjack send the email


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 15, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> How much per pack so I can have my card ready to go when lumberjack send the email


I have got 3 different packs from LJ and all have been 100 per pack


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 15, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I have got 3 different packs from LJ and all have been 100 per pack


Thank u brotha. Im going strictly afta ninja fruit. Want three pcks but ill settle fo 2


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 15, 2016)

I Grow My Own said:


> I plan on going with Team OG I emailed them an received a reply in less then 24hr with ordering info an price list.... strains look great too


How can I do this too??


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 15, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Thank u brotha. Im going strictly afta ninja fruit. Want three pcks but ill settle fo 2


Haha you an everyone else. I'm on the hunt for the dark helmet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 15, 2016)

With the new breed rooms up and rocking, I expect we see a lot of gear get into the hands of those that have been hunting.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 15, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> With the new breed rooms up and rocking, I expect we see a lot of gear get into the hands of those that have been hunting.


Hope so. I wanna run that dark plasma.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 15, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Hope so. I wanna run that dark plasma.


Hells yeah me to brother


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

Garbage. They were at the first cup claiming 30% until I asked then about test results lol


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 16, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Garbage. They were at the first cup claiming 30% until I asked then about test results lol
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


So what was it? 27% 25%? 
I'd be more than happy with anything above 20% honestly.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> So what was it? 27% 25%?
> I'd be more than happy with anything above 20% honestly.


You mean you would rather someone claim it without proof?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 16, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> You mean you would rather someone claim it without proof?
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


Unlike what you're doing dropping claims and accusations with no, what's that, proof?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 17, 2016)

All I'm sayin is when you advertise 30% and when asked about the tests they tell me they don't have any lol
What are you supposed to think about that? 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 17, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> All I'm sayin is when you advertise 30% and when asked about the tests they tell me they don't have any lol
> What are you supposed to think about that?
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


I'm sure they don't carry test results for every strain they have everywhere they go and I'm sure every other breeder is the same way lots of paper work to lug around for nothing because ur results and his are gonna very from mild to moderatly depending on ur skill set as a grower 30% is what u could get out of it if u where a skilled enuff grower with optimal conditions or that's my opinion


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 17, 2016)

That 30% is loosely throw around these days by hopeful breeders imo
there are breeders who put up the goods & have paperwork but those guys don't have to boast or sell
word of mouth spreads fast


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 17, 2016)

Very loosely thrown around. Like nickis bootie 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 17, 2016)

lol I'm not an estimator just a kill gro 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 17, 2016)

Either way it doesn't take 11k to push stuff that their isn't proof of. I mean if advanced growers were testing 30 I woulda heard about it. I'm sonny for go*s sake


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 17, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> All I'm sayin is when you advertise 30% and when asked about the tests they tell me they don't have any lol
> What are you supposed to think about that?
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


"advertise" where you seein' this?


----------



## greywind (Sep 17, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> All I'm sayin is when you advertise 30% and when asked about the tests they tell me they don't have any lol
> What are you supposed to think about that?
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


If you don't mind me asking, are you sure this was Ocean Grown Genetics, tall white guy (6'-8" I recall from a video) named VaderOG claiming this? He has videos where he discusses THC percentages and how he pays little mind to them. I can't ever recall him, or anyone on the Ocean Grown team for that matter throwing around or even mentioning test results. 

Anyway, back to the thread. What strains of Ocean Grown have you grown and if you had them tested, what did they come in at. Inquiring minds want to know. Cheers!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

They were at the 1st cannabis cup





I got in 2 hrs early so I could go from booth to booth without the crowds. I talked to them, can't remember who it was I talked to but I went through a book of their strains and was seeing 30%. I asked him if they had ever tested any of their strains & he flat out told me no. So it's hard no believe these dusters no matter where they are from.
OG#18 g3c cut


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

"them" = can't remember

"book" = photos or .....

"hearsay about tests" = who?

More posts... no proof.... but wants proof from a claim said individual can show no proof of having ever existed.....


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm done on this issue just thought I would let the community know about ocean grown [emoji1536]out


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

You literally came in here and took a shit on Ocean Grown Genetics based on complete diatribe hearsay and no evidence... with the driver of your beef being that "they" had no proof... but you come with none... duly noted.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> You literally came in here and took a shit on Ocean Grown Genetics based on complete diatribe hearsay and no evidence... with the driver of your beef being that "they" had no proof... but you come with none... duly noted.


No I literally talked to the guys believe it if you want. There were tons of vendors that had tons of test results but for some reason they didn't have a single result. I guess to some this doesn't make sense. I guess I like to see results not get preached to about how they are better than Michigan.


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

http://www.genesee3c.com
If your in Michigan go here.


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

I want to see the calibration results from all the equipment YOU use to get your stuff tested, oh and the CV of the techs/Drs that are qualified to not only perform the tests but those that are qualified to interpret them...

Still waiting for a citation for an Ocean Grown Genetics claim of cannabinoid content by % and lack of test results, which the burden is on you to provide DirtyEyeball696... some people like proof of a claim, isn't that what your whole issue is??


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sure G3C has top notch cannabis testing too.


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

HPLC? Calibration up to date and on file?

I love how you turned this into a marketing blitz for G3C... TOU???


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sure G3C has top notch cannabis testing too.
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


A claim with no proof... and in the scientific metrology and instrumentation community "top notch" does not satisfy the "proof" needed to boast any claim of any test of any kind.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

No we have 50,000 members from scientists to comedians. 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> No we have 50,000 members from scientists to comedians.
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


You don't even see the irony in your commenting?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

lemme guess you're mad that this is the only youtube cred you have while Vader slays on the tube... it's coming together...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

This is real. Stop claiming 30% without results or I will unleash my green demons upon thyself


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2016)

This is real, stop claiming people are making claims without proof, without proving it yourself, or you will continue to look silly. 
Aloha


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

This quatro cookies 
Ethos collective 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 18, 2016)

Do you use coco? Just curious over the name?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 21, 2016)

BOOOOOOOOM

Vaders got a european connect

Just needs to start thinking of us cash croppers and the sky's the limit if he can keep his shit together, I'm like James and not keen on the og's, but Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 21, 2016)

The Blue Jedi


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Frost giant and lp99 live over at the lumberjack


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 24, 2016)

Be quick weed nerds


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Sep 24, 2016)

Love potion 99 on deck at the lumberjack


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 24, 2016)

Keep an eye out for the Jawa as well seen a pic on IG with a BUNCH of fresh packs lined up


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 24, 2016)

I have so much cookies/key lime stuff lined up but I'll be damned if I miss the jawa drop.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 24, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> This is real. Stop claiming 30% without results or I will unleash my green demons upon thyself
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


kush is your cologne, cigarette is your poison, this picture would be a lot better with a joint in your mouth... fukin tobacco so strong god damn it


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm looking at all that bottom larf and wondering whether you'd get high off it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Beemo said:


> jawa pie
> View attachment 3664192 View attachment 3664193


ever pop any of these? 

about to grab a pick myself. 
sounds awesome.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 27, 2016)

what, no jawa pie grows? 
word.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 27, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> kush is your cologne, cigarette is your poison, this picture would be a lot better with a joint in your mouth... fukin tobacco so strong god damn it


I do have a doob in my mouth newb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 27, 2016)

he lumberjack site has the alerts you can sign up for now. 
cool shit. 

i like that site, wish they carried more breeders. 
works like a charm, seeds to you in a few days. perfect.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 27, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I do have a doob in my mouth newb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Clearly a cig.

Unless you roll your joints with a yellow/brown tip?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 27, 2016)

Again newb. No cigs just [emoji91]kush
Any test results on that 30%? Just curious 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 27, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I do have a doob in my mouth newb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hydgrow said:


> Clearly a cig.
> 
> Unless you roll your joints with a yellow/brown tip?


thats what I thought.... anyway I wasnt even mean, i fuking mix fucking tobacco with my fuking weed coze im fuking addicted. lol... calling me a newb because only you can grow big plants. you are tough, I get it.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 27, 2016)

No your just a newb for spitting nonsense 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 27, 2016)

And big plants suck indoors believe me. Those are meant for greenhouses or outdoor.


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## 806KING (Sep 27, 2016)

Check it out guys a giveaway from ninjaog


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 27, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> No your just a newb for spitting nonsense
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


idiot


----------



## medicropper07 (Sep 27, 2016)

Chill out lads
Must be due a vid soon


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 1, 2016)

We need to get vader himself on this thread


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think the vaderog will be the first one I try, he's reworking it at the moment, doing some more back crossing I think


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 3, 2016)

boom!
excited to pop these.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 3, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3796040 boom!
> excited to pop these.


Do ittttt


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 3, 2016)

Where can I get these?


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 3, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> Where can I get these?


lumberjack seeds, paul is an ocean grown distributor-sign up and receive email alerts as to when a specific strain has dropped-that's how i got the jawa pie.
totally legit, sends tracking in one day, have used multiple times now-really great service. 

http://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/

pw: timber


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks man. Been wanting that Vader but haven't seen them anywhere


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like everything is out of stock there


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 3, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> Looks like everything is out of stock there


for sure. 
definitely sign up for the strain specific alerts and you'll get the email right when they drop.


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 4, 2016)

Any news on the european connect?


----------



## Akizzil (Oct 8, 2016)

Popped 3 lp99 n got 3 males lol. They grew slow as fuck. Ones slowest veggers I've ever had. Nice healthy squat uniform. I moved on. Got some some bomb ass cherry bomb n smurfzilla crushing it. I'll try the Lp again hopefully with better luck lol


----------



## greywind (Oct 8, 2016)

Akizzil said:


> Popped 3 lp99 n got 3 males lol. They grew slow as fuck. Ones slowest veggers I've ever had. Nice healthy squat uniform. I moved on. Got some some bomb ass cherry bomb n smurfzilla crushing it. I'll try the Lp again hopefully with better luck lol


Hope you have better luck with the rest of the pack. I have never run any of the stuff PHNerd or NinjaOG bred, which is all the Wizards Potion crosses (PHNerd) and Ninja Fruit and crosses they're working on with him (NinjaOG). I've only ever worked with or really been interested in what VaderOG breeds, which is all of the Alien Rift crosses and everything in their catalog from three years ago and back. I have found nothing but fire so far. Jawa Pie, Obi Wan OG, and Vader OG are all crosses I don't think you can lose with. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## medicropper07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Feel the force weed nerds


----------



## apollopimp (Oct 11, 2016)

Jawa Pie and Dark Helmet on the site right now dont miss out


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 11, 2016)

Just sent off a MO for two packs of Jawa Pie, I'm excited. I finally got the email in the timeframe to order what I wanted... Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## apollopimp (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice.
My Love Potion 99 came Saturday and I should have my Jawa Pie and Dark Helmet in the mailbox when I get home I also picked up a pack of Jawa Kush on Sunday I was going to pass it up but figured screw it ill get it and put it in the collection.


----------



## 806KING (Oct 11, 2016)

Restock you of jawa pie and dark helmet live now


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 11, 2016)

How the hell do you order? I went to the site, and it just loads a page asking for a password to the lumberjack site?


----------



## 806KING (Oct 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> How the hell do you order? I went to the site, and it just loads a page asking for a password to the lumberjack site?


Timber


----------



## Da2ra (Oct 11, 2016)

They dont ship outside the US?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

I think this is the first time I've went to lumberjack and something is in stock haha


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 11, 2016)

is there no international? i need some Ocean Grown


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 11, 2016)

No that why I don't try to follow the new drop... im hurting myself for nothing


----------



## 806KING (Oct 11, 2016)

They are actually working on international now


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 11, 2016)

Picked up the dark helmet. Will have a nice winter run of ninja fruit and dark helmet going. Pretty pumped.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Picked up the dark helmet. Will have a nice winter run of ninja fruit and dark helmet going. Pretty pumped.


Dark helmet should be primo


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dark helmet should be primo


Yeah here I am saying I'm tired of cookie X's but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah here I am saying I'm tired of cookie X's but I couldn't pass it up.


Yeah I think I'm stocked on cookies. After sherbs , dosido, gelato, and mendobreath now haha


----------



## 806KING (Oct 15, 2016)

If your on the list reply to lumberjack
Dark plasma ready to go


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 15, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3805404
> If your on the list reply to lumberjack
> Dark plasma ready to go


Hells yeah just put my order in got my money order and tracked envelope just waiting for my conformation email


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 15, 2016)

Forgot to mention I picked up sum jawa kush last go around ain't got ne started yet but gonna get them goin soon fucking mice killed 6 out of 7 of my obiwan og's but I got the last laugh bought both baits and glue traps declared all out war on them bitches I think I killed them all don't fuck with my babies cuz when u do just remember there's no mercy in the dojo


----------



## 806KING (Oct 15, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> is there no international? i need some Ocean Grown


Here Is your international source


----------



## 806KING (Oct 15, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Forgot to mention I picked up sum jawa kush last go around ain't got ne started yet but gonna get them goin soon fucking mice killed 6 out of 7 of my obiwan og's but I got the last laugh bought both baits and glue traps declared all out war on them bitches I think I killed them all don't fuck with my babies cuz when u do just remember there's no mercy in the dojo


Get the green poison bars if you can they work the best for them little fuckers


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 15, 2016)

That's the ones I got I have 8 of those bitches laid out


----------



## 806KING (Oct 15, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That's the ones I got I have 8 of those bitches laid out


That should kill them bastards !


----------



## apollopimp (Oct 15, 2016)

Man they are killing me with all these seed drops lol. FML that is 5 packs of seeds since the 4th and im still waiting on Alien Rift, Ninja Fruit, ObiWan OG and Vader OG


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 15, 2016)

apollopimp said:


> Man they are killing me with all these seed drops lol. FML that is 5 packs of seeds since the 4th and im still waiting on Alien Rift, Ninja Fruit, ObiWan OG and Vader OG


I hear ya brother I'm going broke over here!!!! But I don't wanna miss out on sum kick ass shit


----------



## 806KING (Oct 15, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I hear ya brother I'm going broke over here!!!! But I don't wanna miss out on sum kick ass shit


Shit I understand don't wanna miss out on some fire ! I bought some dark plasma today lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 15, 2016)

806KING said:


> Shit I understand don't wanna miss out on some fire ! I bought some dark plasma today lol


That's what's up bet it's gonna be fire!!!! Grabbed me sum as well it's gonna be epic!!!!! Gud luck on urs guy I hope u get all females and sum super potent pheno's


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 15, 2016)

No....need to get me sum literature to read up on and perfect my craft or at the least give me a fighting chance is it any gud


806KING said:


> Have you read the Jorge Cervantes grow bible?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Just wanna mention how much I gotta recommend lumberjack. Some fucker stole my card info which screwed things up for sending my payment. Paul at LJ is being kind enough to hold onto my dark helmet til next week. That's going above and beyond if I've ever seen it.


----------



## apollopimp (Oct 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Just wanna mention how much I gotta recommend lumberjack. Some fucker stole my card info which screwed things up for sending my payment. Paul at LJ is being kind enough to hold onto my dark helmet til next week. That's going above and beyond if I've ever seen it.


happened to me about 9 years ago guy at the gas station had a card scanner some messed up stuff.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 18, 2016)

Any test results or did I miss it somewhere?


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results or did I miss it somewhere?
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


You don't need it since you prefer growing some Cali con have a good hermie time peace


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just going through and I couldn't find a single result. Here's one of mine







Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results or did I miss it somewhere?
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


Are tests really that important? I would say lots of us aren't even close to being in a med or rec state so testing is out the water unless you know someone to send nugs to. Tests can be very misleading I think the best test is the eye and smoke test. Can't deny dank when it's smoked tests can give false readings plus they can be manipulated. They working with the OGs and cookies so working with good genetics most likely will give plants 20% and up but I don't think a test is truly needed to confirm dank


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Are tests really that important? I would say lots of us aren't even close to being in a med or rec state so testing is out the water unless you know someone to send nugs to. Tests can be very misleading I think the best test is the eye and smoke test. Can't deny dank when it's smoked tests can give false readings plus they can be manipulated. They working with the OGs and cookies so working with good genetics most likely will give plants 20% and up but I don't think a test is truly needed to confirm dank


The real test for me is the smoke test


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Are tests really that important? I would say lots of us aren't even close to being in a med or rec state so testing is out the water unless you know someone to send nugs to. Tests can be very misleading I think the best test is the eye and smoke test. Can't deny dank when it's smoked tests can give false readings plus they can be manipulated. They working with the OGs and cookies so working with good genetics most likely will give plants 20% and up but I don't think a test is truly needed to confirm dank


I think it matters when your advertising 30% 
Maybe I'm wrong but i figured I'd of seen a test or two. Sorry I had a run in with these guys before they even cracked the door to the event. It was a short conversation with me asking a question and getting the Hillary spin on things. Look I'm old school if you talk the talk you better be able to walk it or have oldschoolers like myself make fun or even demoralize your name. Just because we have had an influx of "New" breeders hit the markets doesn't mean they meet up to certain standards. I mean seriously how easy is it to dust a female with some pollen? I'd rather get it from a reputable source then wasting time hoping I'm gonna get something good. [emoji111]️


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I think it matters when your advertising 30%
> Maybe I'm wrong but i figured I'd of seen a test or two. Sorry I had a run in with these guys before they even cracked the door to the event. It was a short conversation with me asking a question and getting the Hillary spin on things. Look I'm old school if you talk the talk you better be able to walk it or have oldschoolers like myself make fun or even demoralize your name. Just because we have had an influx of "New" breeders hit the markets doesn't mean they meet up to certain standards. I mean seriously how easy is it to dust a female with some pollen? I'd rather get it from a reputable source then wasting time hoping I'm gonna get something good. [emoji111]️
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


Sure Cali con is respectable , you should try another respectable seedbank called greenhouse seed ...#micdrop


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 18, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I think it matters when your advertising 30%
> Maybe I'm wrong but i figured I'd of seen a test or two. Sorry I had a run in with these guys before they even cracked the door to the event. It was a short conversation with me asking a question and getting the Hillary spin on things. Look I'm old school if you talk the talk you better be able to walk it or have oldschoolers like myself make fun or even demoralize your name. Just because we have had an influx of "New" breeders hit the markets doesn't mean they meet up to certain standards. I mean seriously how easy is it to dust a female with some pollen? I'd rather get it from a reputable source then wasting time hoping I'm gonna get something good. [emoji111]️
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


Another contradiction......
How many old schoolers go by lab results over ,,,,,,oh, I don't know,,,,,,,smoke and eyeball tests?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 18, 2016)

Poop [emoji90] on you


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 18, 2016)

Well just came home to my first offering of Ocean Grown seeds in an envelope waiting patiently for me to arrive from work. I have waited a while to be able to get the Jawa Pie and it's the first and only cookie cross I've been interested in so far...


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 19, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I think it matters when your advertising 30%
> Maybe I'm wrong but i figured I'd of seen a test or two. Sorry I had a run in with these guys before they even cracked the door to the event. It was a short conversation with me asking a question and getting the Hillary spin on things. Look I'm old school if you talk the talk you better be able to walk it or have oldschoolers like myself make fun or even demoralize your name. Just because we have had an influx of "New" breeders hit the markets doesn't mean they meet up to certain standards. I mean seriously how easy is it to dust a female with some pollen? I'd rather get it from a reputable source then wasting time hoping I'm gonna get something good. [emoji111]️
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


I get where you coming from I do but I haven't seen any numbers claims from them. There is no numbers claims on any of the strains listed on their site and I follow them on IG and never saw them claim any of their cultivars or certain phenos to test 30+ not saying it can't happen and it hasn't but I haven't seen them claim that. I know dank when I see it and they're creating dank. My Jawa Pie will be coming to me soon looking forward


----------



## 806KING (Oct 19, 2016)

Dark plasma is on lumberjack for those interested in it


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Dark plasma is on lumberjack for those interested in it


I saw that earlier. As the page first started loading up, I saw spaces for three choices (I knew JP and DH were there) and I think I hit add to cart before it finished loading, lol. 
Then I had to start repeating my mantra....too many seeds.....and took em out. Damn self control, wish it was a little slower to react.


----------



## 806KING (Oct 19, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> I saw that earlier. As the page first started loading up, I saw spaces for three choices (I knew JP and DH were there) and I think I hit add to cart before it finished loading, lol.
> Then I had to start repeating my mantra....too many seeds.....and took em out. Damn self control, wish it was a little slower to react.


Yeah don't have any self- control either gotta grab the ocean geartrust me I know I have about 16 packs


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Dark plasma is on lumberjack for those interested in it


How many you grabbed already


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Oct 19, 2016)

[emoji90] 


Kush Is My Cologne


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> [emoji90]
> 
> 
> Kush Is My Cologne


Riddle me this fam if you don't like ocean grown why continue to post in this thread? You're starting to seem like a troll. If I don't like something or somebody I stay away. Not trying to start shit with you but step back and look at what you're doing. Obviously you don't have IG to see the fire shit these dudes is putting out. Maybe you need to grab a pack and pop then that might change you mindset.. Bless up lil brother


----------



## Dollarbilly (Oct 19, 2016)

Plasma is still up...


----------



## 806KING (Oct 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How many you grabbed already


Just 1 dark plasma bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Just 1 dark plasma bro


How's that stash looking now


----------



## 806KING (Oct 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How's that stash looking now


Real nice also grabbed a bunch of dungeon vault genetics


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Real nice also grabbed a bunch of dungeon vault genetics


Nice what you got going right now


----------



## 806KING (Oct 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice what you got going right now


Nothing at the moment waiting for equipment bout to pop 
Jawa pie 
Obi one og
Fruity pebbles og
Ninja fruit
Popping 5 of each


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Nothing at the moment waiting for equipment bout to pop
> Jawa pie
> Obi one og
> Fruity pebbles og
> ...


Shid I hope you get that purple pheno of ninja fruit


----------



## 806KING (Oct 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid I hope you get that purple pheno of ninja fruit


Shit I hope so too and if so I will shoot you a cut bro


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2016)

806KING said:


> Shit I hope so too and if so I will shoot you a cut bro


Thanks but I have 3 packs to hunt through


----------



## apollopimp (Oct 20, 2016)

Ya that purp ninja fruit looks nice cant wait to pick some packs up. Im still sittin on 11 seeds of heaths Black Rose that I grabbed in 2012 from high life. I got 3 free purple wreck seeds with them and one had a light purple tint to it but I lost the cut years ago.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 20, 2016)

apollopimp said:


> Ya that purp ninja fruit looks nice cant wait to pick some packs up. Im still sittin on 11 seeds of heaths Black Rose that I grabbed in 2012 from high life. I got 3 free purple wreck seeds with them and one had a light purple tint to it but I lost the cut years ago.


That black rose looks official. You need to make some F2's bro


----------



## 806KING (Oct 20, 2016)

Lumberjack always come through


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 20, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3809928 Lumberjack always come through


I see ya playa


----------



## Ludovico (Oct 21, 2016)

His work looks legit for sure, which one of his strains would be the most stable. Im not much of a pheno hunter like most people here, i am limited in my growing situation and would like to get a running start with one of his strains.


----------



## greywind (Oct 24, 2016)

Ludovico said:


> His work looks legit for sure, which one of his strains would be the most stable. Im not much of a pheno hunter like most people here, i am limited in my growing situation and would like to get a running start with one of his strains.


Well, VaderOG has said in his videos that he breeds for the phenotypic variety and hunting for that next, unique cannabis profile. So I think there will be variety to be hunted through in most of their packs. But I do believe he is currently finishing up a breeding room with Alien Rift IBL genetics that I believe has been worked to an F5 (don't quote me). I just don't think you can go wrong with picking up a pack of those when they are available. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone got pix of any JawaPie ??? I grabbed a pack. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . jazzed to search phenoms


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah boi got mine in today!!!!!


----------



## Diakar (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is a Jawa Pie I'm running now.. Day 40


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 26, 2016)

Diakar said:


> Here is a Jawa Pie I'm running now.. Day 40 View attachment 3814895 View attachment 3814896 View attachment 3814898


Damn homie that shit is frosted up gonna have to give it a try next time it's in stock great job on the jawa pie guy


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

As Jawa Pie Rockets to the Top of the seed I'm gonna to soak tonite list ,
i was just doing selection of my genes for the next selection to run 
black gorilla was the top of that list ,


----------



## medicalcannabisnews (Oct 27, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Damn homie that shit is frosted up gonna have to give it a try next time it's in stock great job on the jawa pie guy


it is up right now


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

Finally got my hands on some if this fire gear. 3 are going into water now


----------



## 806KING (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> View attachment 3818151
> 
> Finally got my hands on some if this fire gear. 3 are going into water now


Hell yeah nice


----------



## medicalcannabisnews (Oct 30, 2016)

I got lucky and got 12 in my pack of JP. Soaking now all 12 have tails after 36 hours. Hope they all make it out of their shells


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> View attachment 3818151
> 
> Finally got my hands on some if this fire gear. 3 are going into water now


U doing 3 ? Gonna soak my beans today don't know how many yet got other genes to pop


What we looking for anyway ? Anything to watch for as in phenoms


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> U doing 3 ? Gonna soak my beans today don't know how many yet got other genes to pop
> 
> 
> What we looking for anyway ? Anything to watch for as in phenoms


Yea I'm gonna drop 3 today I'm cracking other beans myself lol. 

I'm looking for something Key Lime Pie dom fast finisher with the added Alien Rift frost production and terps. Whatever is fire I will take tho I've seen nothing but great things from this


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm looking for something Key Lime Pie dom


yeah a Limey frost queen that yields would be Nice ! even a male that leans one way or the other heavily would be great


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> View attachment 3818151
> 
> Finally got my hands on some if this fire gear. 3 are going into water now


Nice score man!

How long did delivery take from lumberjack once payment was received?


----------



## apollopimp (Oct 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice score man!
> 
> How long did delivery take from lumberjack once payment was received?


Took 5 days or less on the 5 orders ive done with them using a CC


----------



## medicalcannabisnews (Oct 30, 2016)

4 orders about 5 days each. Here's my girls (hopefully) @14 days


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice score man!
> 
> How long did delivery take from lumberjack once payment was received?


It took about a week. I didn't get to pay it instantly the email went to spam lol so I'm sure that held it up some


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2016)

Jawa Pie and Ninja Rift looking real good.


----------



## noobzilla (Oct 31, 2016)

Have a pack of Jawa Pie headed my way! Woohoo!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2016)

noobzilla said:


> Have a pack of Jawa Pie headed my way! Woohoo!!


Hell yea bro I cracked 3 of mines yesterday. One had tail this morning hopefully the rest follow suit so I can get them going. You cracking them once you get em?


----------



## 806KING (Oct 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro I cracked 3 of mines yesterday. One had tail this morning hopefully the rest follow suit so I can get them going. You cracking them once you get em?


Got 4 ninja fruit in paper towels as we speak


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 31, 2016)

1/2 of what i put into paper towels have tails already


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

kbgrowkid on youtube has this stuff rocking........




He is pretty diligent about updates and the like, not a bad man to follow along.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 31, 2016)

Diakar said:


> Here is a Jawa Pie I'm running now.. Day 40 View attachment 3814895 View attachment 3814896 View attachment 3814898


Beautiful! @Diakar , how many did you pop to find that girl and of the others popped how far behind in looks are they from your pictured cultivar? Thanks ahead of time...


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 1, 2016)

I take it there wont be any Houdini Rift coming back around?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I take it there wont be any Houdini Rift coming back around?


that's kinda how it's been looking


----------



## noobzilla (Nov 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro I cracked 3 of mines yesterday. One had tail this morning hopefully the rest follow suit so I can get them going. You cracking them once you get em?


Unfortunately, no. I've never done a grow. Will be moving soon and am currently still just planning my grow space ... but while they were there and available I decided to pick them up. I'm so ready to try my hand at growing!! I have also picked up a pack of Smurfzilla from North Genetics. These two strains will be my startup genetics. I'm stoked to have both of them!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## sourchunks (Nov 2, 2016)

my DarkHelmet just arrived and i have to say out of all the seeds i've ordered online.......none have looked as good as these.....i mean every seed is striped out and flawless. After i saw the quality i ordered some Jawa Pie today. Vader is obviously legit.


----------



## Dollarbilly (Nov 3, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> my DarkHelmet just arrived and i have to say out of all the seeds i've ordered online.......none have looked as good as these.....i mean every seed is striped out and flawless. After i saw the quality i ordered some Jawa Pie today. Vader is obviously legit.


They ARE legit man mine are all fire!!!


----------



## Diakar (Nov 4, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Beautiful! @Diakar , how many did you pop to find that girl and of the others popped how far behind in looks are they from your pictured cultivar? Thanks ahead of time...


I popped four this run. One fizzed out shortly after it broke ground and the other two were males. Here she is at 52 days getting ready for the chop.


----------



## Diakar (Nov 4, 2016)

And here is my Ocean Grown Collection. Trying to decide what to run next.. It's a toss up between Dragons Breath or more Jawa.


----------



## Dollarbilly (Nov 4, 2016)

Diakar said:


> And here is my Ocean Grown Collection. Trying to decide what to run next.. It's a toss up between Dragons Breath or more Jawa.View attachment 3822470


Looks like you should pop some pies to me lol


----------



## greywind (Nov 4, 2016)

Diakar said:


> And here is my Ocean Grown Collection. Trying to decide what to run next.. It's a toss up between Dragons Breath or more Jawa.View attachment 3822470


I would do some unmentionable things for that SFV Rift (renamed San Andreas Fault OG). I don't know if those are being recreated again, and I knew I should've grabbed them when they were available. Nice collection, happy hunting!


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

Set 3 JawaPie to soak in pt 100% up & robust new true leaves in 72 hours


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 4, 2016)

Diakar said:


> I popped four this run. One fizzed out shortly after it broke ground and the other two were males. Here she is at 52 days getting ready for the chop.View attachment 3822462


I'm looking forward to this. Damn they killed the Jawa Pie


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm looking forward to this. Damn they killed the Jawa Pie


Ocean Grown kills in general! I watch the YouTube vids, and the plants they discard are top notch. Seriously drool worthy genetics. I am sure other breeders have this same luxury, but it is impressive to watch. Can't wait to hunt my packs


----------



## noobzilla (Nov 5, 2016)

Ordered Monday and delivered Friday! Thanks Ocean Grown!!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh yea bro def respect your opinion and if you say I gotta have some Ocean Grown in the garden you ain't lying. I'll be looking to get his gear now and the bud porn in the video shows its def fire in the beans. Now what I would like to get idk have to look and see what interests me but the way that Dark Helmet is looking it's right up my alley


Im waiting on ninja fruit. They have jaws pie


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 6, 2016)

just got the jawa pack. yet again each seed striped out and flawless. Vader and crew putting other breeders to shame right now.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 6, 2016)

i had a goofball in a headshop the other day try to tell me vader had hermie issues two years ago & he wasnt a real breeder...

i smiled, shook my head & told him he was wrong...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 6, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> i had a goofball in a headshop the other day try to tell me vader had hermie issues two years ago & he wasnt a real breeder...
> 
> i smiled, shook my head & told him he was wrong...


You have to love when ignorance and boisterous combine forces...


----------



## linky (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone one elses jawa pie grow super slow in veg? My obi wan og's grow fast but the jawa pie has been super slow for me.


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Jawa or dark helmet? Any suggestions


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 7, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> Jawa or dark helmet? Any suggestions


Depends on what you really want Pure Jawa or a Jawa cross with Dark Helmet. I love Forum cut cross but I took Jawa cus I'll have the cut soon but Dark Helmet can give you both


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea I'm leaning towards Jawaharlal cant really go wrong either way sounds like


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

They accept pre paid credit cards at lumber jack??


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 7, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> They accept pre paid credit cards at lumber jack??


Nope, money orders.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2016)

I paid with my cc @ lumberjack


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds good. Thx


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 7, 2016)

Yea they take cards paid the same way for mines


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> You have to love when ignorance and boisterous combine forces...


i think he might have been a little upset when i showed these...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 7, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> i think he might have been a little upset when i showed these...View attachment 3825202


Nice!!!


----------



## apollopimp (Nov 7, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> They accept pre paid credit cards at lumber jack??


yes they do i pay with my CC every order


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 8, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> They accept pre paid credit cards at lumber jack??


I think since lumberjack is in the US, you should be able to use a prepaid card as easily as a normal credit card.


----------



## linky (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone else not received their Dark Plasma orders? I paid 3 weeks ago, have sent 2 messages to lumberjack and no response over the past 10 days. I had ordered Dark Helmet a couple weeks before and received pretty quickly though.


----------



## 806KING (Nov 9, 2016)

linky said:


> Anyone else not received their Dark Plasma orders? I paid 3 weeks ago, have sent 2 messages to lumberjack and no response over the past 10 days. I had ordered Dark Helmet a couple weeks before and received pretty quickly though.


He will take care of you lumberjack always comes threw


----------



## Blazeog (Nov 13, 2016)

Obiwan on LJSS


----------



## 420KushPharm (Nov 20, 2016)

Got my pack of Jawa Pie a week ago all 12 (yes 12 ) germed, and were the best looking beans I've seen yet...definately getting more from these folks...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2016)

Shock wave week 7


----------



## 806KING (Nov 27, 2016)

2 ninja fruit and 2 obi one og


----------



## Diakar (Nov 29, 2016)

Some Jawa Pie curing up nicely


----------



## 806KING (Nov 30, 2016)

Diakar said:


> View attachment 3842188 Some Jawa Pie curing up nicely


Damn looks good !!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 30, 2016)

806KING said:


> Damn looks good !!!


very, comments on the smells flavors?


----------



## Diakar (Nov 30, 2016)

Strong lime, sugar, and a dank smell that burns the nostrils when you open the jar. You can't carry it on you with out a smell proof container.


----------



## 806KING (Nov 30, 2016)

Diakar said:


> Strong lime, sugar, and a dank smell that burns the nostrils when you open the jar. You can't carry it on you with out a smell proof container.


Damn that sounds like delicious smoke


----------



## astronomikl (Dec 1, 2016)

that Jawa Pie looks great!!! that and the dark helmet seems like fire!!!! they need to get international distribution!!!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 1, 2016)

3/3 ninja fruit popped and ready to go. 2 popped in less than 24 hrs and went through the paper towel. Thought the third was a dud and forgot it in my pocket only to get to work and it sprouted in my pocket over night LOL. Vigorous little beans.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 1, 2016)

astronomikl said:


> that Jawa Pie looks great!!! that and the dark helmet seems like fire!!!! they need to get international distribution!!!!


Vader said they're working on it awhile ago. I'd assume it is coming soon as they seem to have a lot more stock nowadays.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 1, 2016)

Y'all going to the Emerald Cup ? Ocean Grown. Will be there iirc from a IG post


----------



## linky (Dec 3, 2016)

Obiwan OG (left) and Scott's OG (right) day 45. I have a tray of Wizards Glue and Jawa Pie, but the jawa pie is yellowing a bit, bud still looks good though (day 35 I think it is), can't figure it out. Did not get a photo of it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone got any ideas on the upcoming suprise drop


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 5, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Anyone got any ideas on the upcoming suprise drop


Hopefully alien rift. I thought that was in the "upcoming stock" section.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Hopefully alien rift. I thought that was in the "upcoming stock" section.


That'd be pretty sweet


----------



## calyxhunter (Dec 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3809928 Lumberjack always come through


Did you pop Any? keep updated wanting to see the dark plasma Phenos might start a thread when i get em.


----------



## 806KING (Dec 6, 2016)

linky said:


> Obiwan OG (left) and Scott's OG (right) day 45. I have a tray of Wizards Glue and Jawa Pie, but the jawa pie is yellowing a bit, bud still looks good though (day 35 I think it is), can't figure it out. Did not get a photo of it.
> 
> View attachment 3845292


Like the light did you put that together yourself?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 6, 2016)

i'll bet he drops new seed at the Emerald Cup this weekend


----------



## greywind (Dec 6, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> i'll bet he drops new seed at the Emerald Cup this weekend


I don't think they will. It is my understanding that they don't have a vendor's booth and will just be attending with friends. That Alien Rift drop happening soon at Lumberjack is supposed to have a little something special with it.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 6, 2016)

greywind said:


> I don't think they will. It is my understanding that they don't have a vendor's booth and will just be attending with friends. That Alien Rift drop happening soon at Lumberjack is supposed to have a little something special with it.


Lotsa breeders r sharing booths ,,we'll see I hope to meet them there .


----------



## linky (Dec 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> Like the light did you put that together yourself?


Yeah, this is first run with this light.. I ordered the kits from timber and built the frame myself. I have another one as well. Ohh those were all obiwan in that photo too, I messed up thinking the right one was scott's, scott's is in another tray


----------



## 806KING (Dec 6, 2016)

linky said:


> Yeah, this is first run with this light.. I ordered the kits from timber and built the frame myself. I have another one as well. Ohh those were all obiwan in that photo too, I messed up thinking the right one was scott's, scott's is in another tray


Man if that's what that light is producing that's nice real nice


----------



## linky (Dec 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> Man if that's what that light is producing that's nice real nice


Yeah, the light is doing great.. equal if not better than the hps 1000's next to it. I have a few gavitas as well, have a couple obiwan's under those I just put in a couple weeks ago, curious to see how it does compared to the hps and the led.


----------



## 806KING (Dec 8, 2016)

Here it comes alien rift !!!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 9, 2016)

I did 3 seeds Of JawaPie all popped in hours , one is throwing trics on the fan leaf tops @ 30days old & the stem looks white due to the frost , another is almost as frosty & one is not frosting yet , all robust but squat 
organic soil


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Alien Rift on it's way!  Anyone else get in from the wait list?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh yea


----------



## linky (Dec 12, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Alien Rift on it's way!  Anyone else get in from the wait list?


yep, I purchased a pack earlier today as well, can't wait. Have Obiwan, Jawa Pie, Wizard's Glue, Dark Helmet, Dark Plasma and now Alien Rift finally in my garden!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 12, 2016)

linky said:


> yep, I purchased a pack earlier today as well, can't wait. Have Obiwan, Jawa Pie, Wizard's Glue, Dark Helmet, Dark Plasma and now Alien Rift finally in my garden!


Nice collection! I have rift and ninja fruit going down next round. Hope to do them fire genetics justice.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ninja Fruit.


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 13, 2016)

When they drop the alien? Thought I was on the list but maybe not


----------



## linky (Dec 13, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> When they drop the alien? Thought I was on the list but maybe not


yesterday


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok cool ill keep looking. I need those


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 13, 2016)

At lumberjack?


----------



## linky (Dec 13, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> At lumberjack?


yip


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 13, 2016)

Do you have a way to contact them I cant get email to go through for some reason


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 13, 2016)

Sign up for the email notification I got one pack of Rift (finally). Only thing left I want if released again is Star Destroyer...........


----------



## linky (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the address the notification email comes from.. [email protected]


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 13, 2016)

Ok thats what I tried. Thanks


----------



## greywind (Dec 13, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> When they drop the alien? Thought I was on the list but maybe not


Paul at LJ sent out the first wave of emails yesterday for Alien Rift, and will send out another on Wednesday, according to his IG. You should still hear from him and have a chance at the Alien Rift before it goes public on LJ. Patience, young Padawan.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 13, 2016)

Sign up online for each strain
Shipping order goes by when u checked that Box & submitted request


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks all didnt realize it went out in waves.I will wwait impatiently


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Also to be noted that on Gmail it sent it to my spam folder for some reason. Might wanna check for those that signed up and didn't get an email.


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 13, 2016)

I tried to get my hands on ninja fruit a while back and signed up for email list and never recieved an email
Need to go check my spam folder i guess Anyone know when that may drop again


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 13, 2016)

I like how they handle releases beats having to watch IG or wait for sudden last minute drops @ midnite


----------



## greywind (Dec 13, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> I tried to get my hands on ninja fruit a while back and signed up for email list and never recieved an email
> Need to go check my spam folder i guess Anyone know when that may drop again


I do believe I've heard Ninja OG mention those being available again in early 2017, but I'm not sure when exactly.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 13, 2016)

been on the waitlist since waitlist was, didn't get an email on the rift


----------



## 806KING (Dec 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3855926 Merry Christmas to me


Nice Score waiting on my Rift to arrive too congrats


----------



## 806KING (Dec 17, 2016)

Obi one OG
 Ninja fruit


----------



## 806KING (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Nice Score waiting on my Rift to arrive too congrats


I'm ready to find my keeper! Hell yeah nice score for yourself also


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

806KING said:


> I'm ready to find my keeper! Hell yeah nice score for yourself also


TY are you doing a journal with the ninja fruit? I have OBW OG and NF here too and a pack of frost giant to make extracts and edibles with


----------



## 806KING (Dec 17, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> TY are you doing a journal with the ninja fruit? I have OBW OG and NF here too and a pack of frost giant to make extracts and edibles with


Yeah not ready to commit to a journal but don't mind putting up pics from Time to time. I tried before with some cheese but that didn't work out well had to rip everything apart quick fast and in a hurry if you know what I mean .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

806KING said:


> Yeah not ready to commit to a journal but don't mind putting up pics from Time to time. I tried before with some cheese but that didn't work out well had to rip everything apart quick fast and in a hurry if you know what I mean .


Yeah I got ya on that one. Well I will keep an eye out for pics. That ninja fruit is suppose to get purple as hell, I'm gonna pop mine early next year after I finish the BW Purple Voodoo seedlings.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 18, 2016)

3 waves and no notice, moving on


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> 3 waves and no notice, moving on


Same here


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 18, 2016)

Happens to the best of us fellas. Lol Gave up myself for the same reason months ago.


----------



## 806KING (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn that sucks !!


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2016)

I think that wave shit is crazy, just post them on the site like they use to and the fastest hands win. Because honestly the people that purchased before will get first dibs. So if you never purchased from the site your chances are slim to none.


----------



## 806KING (Dec 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I think that wave shit is crazy, just post them on the site like they use to and the fastest hands win. Because honestly the people that purchase before will get first dibs. So if you never purchased from the site your chances are slim to none.


I agree


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 18, 2016)

@806KING
those waterfarms grow some monsters! just hated the hydroton, keep someone with ocd busy forever cleaning that stuff
Do you bubble the water at the bottom of each bucket or just top feed?



Vato_504 said:


> I think that wave shit is crazy, just post them on the site like they use to and the fastest hands win. Because honestly the people that purchased before will get first dibs. So if you never purchased from the site your chances are slim to none.


 having spent some change unless people are dropping 5 digits, can attest to no preferential treatment


----------



## 806KING (Dec 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> @806KING
> those waterfarms grow some monsters! just hated the hydroton, keep someone with ocd busy forever cleaning that stuff
> Do you bubble the water at the bottom of each bucket or just top feed?


Hell yeah they grow monsters honestly I haven't had to put any extra air stone in. My opinion don't think they need it cuz the way the system works and the water gets very good oxygen running threw the hydroton


----------



## 806KING (Dec 18, 2016)

@CannaBruh did that link work for ya?


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 18, 2016)

I did not get anything until the third (I think) wave, despite signing up within a couple days of alien rift showing up on the notifications. They are getting more and more popular. Have a little patience, Ocean Grown is a small group of guys. I do not think you would get fire like this from massive production.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 19, 2016)

My Rift came in


----------



## 806KING (Dec 20, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> My Rift came in


Hell yeah nice


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 21, 2016)

just ordered mine 30 mins ago...


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 21, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> just ordered mine 30 mins ago...


now the question is do i mail this candle to vader...


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 21, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> now the question is do i mail this candle to vader...


I think you should. If I was he I would appreciate the gift and the gesture.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 21, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I think you should. If I was he I would appreciate the gift and the gesture.


i think i'm kinda waiting to see if "dragon's breath" gets a re' release, as i'v had this candle for a while waiting on the matching beans...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 21, 2016)

So just got my notification on rift and b witched. What an Xmas present. Can't wait.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 21, 2016)

Got the rift. Gettin popped asap!!


----------



## greywind (Dec 24, 2016)

I couldn't pull the trigger on Alien Rift when I got my notice the other day. But, I'm not letting that dampen my spirit. With those breeding chambers kicking out fresh beans regularly now, I'll have another pack down the road.

For now, I'm starting off 2017 with an Ocean Grown Seeds hunt, and I'm dropping everything I have. Some Bubble Krush, Sleeping Dog, and Wizards Potion, all having been in the vault for a few years, along with the few Alien Rift, Jawa Pie, and Obi Wan OG beans I've acquired in trade recently. Merry Christmas and happy hunting for the new year all! Cheers!


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 25, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Got the rift. Gettin popped asap!!


mine arrived, but the room is full...

happy holidays to all


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 26, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> mine arrived, but the room is full...
> 
> happy holidays to all


I feel ya bro I want to hunt through quite a few of these so I'm gonna make room somehow even though I've got a full line up on my plate. Will def be worth it.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 26, 2016)

ғιnally goт мy noтιғιcaтιon вυт coυldn'т pυll тнe тrιgger already ѕpenт тo мυcн on cнrιѕтмaѕ тнιnĸιng тнey woυld rυn oυт вeғore тнey goт тo мe мayвe neхт тιмe gυeѕѕ ι can ғιnally ѕтarт мy darĸ plaѕмa now тнaт ι нave тнe rooм


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 26, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> ғιnally goт мy noтιғιcaтιon вυт coυldn'т pυll тнe тrιgger already ѕpenт тo мυcн on cнrιѕтмaѕ тнιnĸιng тнey woυld rυn oυт вeғore тнey goт тo мe мayвe neхт тιмe gυeѕѕ ι can ғιnally ѕтarт мy darĸ plaѕмa now тнaт ι нave тнe rooм


Same shit 4 me no dollars left in the wallet my vault is full anyway gotta pop sum today


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 26, 2016)

When are we gonna do an Ocean Grown meetup at one of these cups? Even if it's just a bunch of fanboys would love to get with some of you guys and pass the piece around and sample some wares.

Round 2 with Dark Helmet & Jawa Pie, 2/2 each variety sprouted
Ninja Fruit round one, 1/2 sprouted so far after 24hrs


----------



## Makka B (Dec 26, 2016)

Just got my order in for the rift. I'm over in the UK so I've had to get a buddy in the US to take them and post them over. Worth it though I'm sure. I'm thinking g of crossing the rift and Exotics Starfighter for a win. Genetics are incredibly similar but I think a cross will be magic. What you guys feeling on that cross?


----------



## hayrolld (Dec 26, 2016)

Makka B said:


> Just got my order in for the rift. I'm over in the UK so I've had to get a buddy in the US to take them and post them over. Worth it though I'm sure. I'm thinking g of crossing the rift and Exotics Starfighter for a win. Genetics are incredibly similar but I think a cross will be magic. What you guys feeling on that cross?


The various alien lines def contain fire, so an f1 cross has a lot of potential. Good luck on your cross!


----------



## apollopimp (Dec 27, 2016)

My AstroChimp and SkunkBeard should be here today ill try to post pics not sure what the packaging will look like. also waiting on Swashbuckler and Alien Rift to ship. cant wait to add them all to my collection.


----------



## 806KING (Dec 28, 2016)

The swashbuckler is on lumberjack right now for anyone interested


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 28, 2016)

806KING said:


> The swashbuckler is on lumberjack right now for anyone interested


@806KING big shout out, u are always on point with OG drop alerts. 
Mail man decided to visit yesterday


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 28, 2016)

What's up with that swashbuckler? Never heard of it.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 28, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> What's up with that swashbuckler? Never heard of it.


It was part of the last round of testers I believe. Think it's GSC x rift. Should be fire


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Dec 28, 2016)

Already went with the j.p. oh well. Next time


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2016)

ANyone who has ran that SFV x rift, can you comment on the vigor of that cross?

SFV was a bitch to root and veg back when.


----------



## linky (Dec 28, 2016)

806KING said:


> The swashbuckler is on lumberjack right now for anyone interested


Damnit, I missed it!


----------



## 806KING (Dec 28, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @806KING big shout out, u are always on point with OG drop alerts.
> Mail man decided to visit yesterday
> View attachment 3862881


Already ready bro always want everyone to get ahold of some great gear. Nice score also


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 28, 2016)

Any of you OG fans have experience or knowledge of OG 18?

Got 5 rooted clones off a buddy that has been taking cuttings off a monster mother for quite a few years and am wondering what to expect. They are a great seller for the growers he supplies as all he does is sell clones and keeps himself and his wife in smoke on donations from said growers.

They are all starting to put out new growth and looking happier unlike the one little Purple Kush that is still alive but struggling. I did a FIM on the OGs a couple days ago to get some more side branching going.


----------



## greywind (Dec 28, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> Any of you OG fans have experience or knowledge of OG 18?
> 
> Got 5 rooted clones off a buddy that has been taking cuttings off a monster mother for quite a few years and am wondering what to expect. They are a great seller for the growers he supplies as all he does is sell clones and keeps himself and his wife in smoke on donations from said growers.
> 
> ...


OG 18 is a variety created by Reserva Privada/DNA Genetics. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_OG_Nr18/Reserva_Privada/

I've smoked it before, but have never grown it. Hope you have a good cut there. This thread here is for Ocean Grown Seeds though, a seed company out of Cali. Not necessarily a general OG Kush thread about all things OG, just saying. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks much Greywind!


----------



## apollopimp (Dec 29, 2016)

got my stuff finally 2 days late


----------



## apollopimp (Dec 29, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> What's up with that swashbuckler? Never heard of it.


it is( forum gsc x alien rift #6 ) there was a post in the New Hybrids (Testers) on the og forum but it got deleted for some reason it had pics up too 

Edit: found it they moved it here are the pics of Swashbuckler from Organigrow
*       *


----------



## 806KING (Dec 30, 2016)

Ninja fruit  
Obi One


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 30, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ninja fruit View attachment 3864188
> Obi One
> View attachment 3864189


That ninja fruit is looking great and so is ur obiwon. My one surviving obiwon ain't looking too gud got sum long node spacing and has taking forever to reach 2ft hardly no veg on her/him probably end up killing it off to free up a pot and make room


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 30, 2016)

apollopimp said:


> it is( forum gsc x alien rift #6 ) there was a post in the New Hybrids (Testers) on the og forum but it got deleted for some reason it had pics up too
> 
> Edit: found it they moved it here are the pics of Swashbuckler from Organigrow
> *View attachment 3863860 View attachment 3863861 View attachment 3863862 View attachment 3863863 View attachment 3863864 View attachment 3863865 View attachment 3863866 *


That swashbuckler looks sic


----------



## 806KING (Dec 30, 2016)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That ninja fruit is looking great and so is ur obiwon. My one surviving obiwon ain't looking too gud got sum long node spacing and has taking forever to reach 2ft hardly no veg on her/him probably end up killing it off to free up a pot and make room


Yeah just topped the ninja fruit and the obi one last night. Then in a week or so it should start bushing out


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 30, 2016)

806KING said:


> Yeah just topped the ninja fruit and the obi one last night. Then in a week or so it should start bushing out


waterfarm explosion
I've got some stuff in DWC this round that went coco last, night n day


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 30, 2016)

apollopimp said:


> View attachment 3863851 View attachment 3863854got my stuff finally 2 days late


just ordered my own. hopefully i will be able to run a room of astrochimps & space monkeys...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 30, 2016)

mr. childs said:


> just ordered my own. hopefully i will be able to run a room of astrochimps & space monkeys...


That space monkey is sum sho nuff fire just got through running sum not a big yielder but man was she frosty and the smell was heavenly so glad I cloned her


----------



## calyxhunter (Jan 2, 2017)

806KING said:


> Ninja fruit View attachment 3864188
> Obi One
> View attachment 3864189


 outstanding pics Any more pics of the obi one or have a good idea on traits of it .? i have the dark plasma and plan on an tent Simulated open pollination with a few males and a female or two . have the forum cut traits recognized pretty good but not the Obi One..


----------



## 806KING (Jan 3, 2017)

calyxhunter said:


> outstanding pics Any more pics of the obi one or have a good idea on traits of it .? i have the dark plasma and plan on an tent Simulated open pollination with a few males and a female or two . have the forum cut traits recognized pretty good but not the Obi One..


I will post some more pics of both and some better angles . The obi ones are very vigorous ! I will get some better pics up later this week


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 3, 2017)

All of a sudden I started getting lumberjack emails!

I now beleive! Only took a year and a half. They just started coming all of a sudden. Yay!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 3, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Any of you OG fans have experience or knowledge of OG 18?
> 
> Got 5 rooted clones off a buddy that has been taking cuttings off a monster mother for quite a few years and am wondering what to expect. They are a great seller for the growers he supplies as all he does is sell clones and keeps himself and his wife in smoke on donations from said growers.
> 
> ...


I grow 18 all the time. Had my cut since 2009
Straight gas but not the biggest on production, but quality is a *****A+
Finicky strain so only feed her when she absolutely needs it, and she's sensitive to nutes so only about a 1/4 of your other strains.


OG#18


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 3, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Any of you OG fans have experience or knowledge of OG 18?
> 
> Got 5 rooted clones off a buddy that has been taking cuttings off a monster mother for quite a few years and am wondering what to expect. They are a great seller for the growers he supplies as all he does is sell clones and keeps himself and his wife in smoke on donations from said growers.
> 
> ...


My advice top and work them and prépare some support with the weak stem they have they drop around wk6 under the weight of the bud , tomato cage is your best friends , between 65-70 days they are done, potency dépend on the pheno , but all are really tasty like a sweet og kush with bit of gas

If you don't want to have to much trouble I suggest you use an organic médium like supersoil or living soil


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 3, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I grow 18 all the time. Had my cut since 2009
> Straight gas but not the biggest on production, but quality is a *****A+
> Finicky strain so only feed her when she absolutely needs it, and she's sensitive to nutes so only about a 1/4 of your other strains.
> 
> ...


They were the only one with my og grape krypt that was always in supersoil because they are very sensitive on nutes that way I was having pièce of mind ,the same for my kandy kush


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 3, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I grow 18 all the time. Had my cut since 2009
> Straight gas but not the biggest on production, but quality is a *****A+
> Finicky strain so only feed her when she absolutely needs it, and she's sensitive to nutes so only about a 1/4 of your other strains.
> 
> ...





madininagyal said:


> My advice top and work them and prépare some support with the weak stem they have they drop around wk6 under the weight of the bud , tomato cage is your best friends , between 65-70 days they are done, potency dépend on the pheno , but all are really tasty like a sweet og kush with bit of gas
> 
> If you don't want to have to much trouble I suggest you use an organic médium like supersoil or living soil


Thanks for the info folks. I will keep that in mind when I get some cuts off these and get into growing some out for real. Did a FIM on each of them to force some side branching and they're coming along nicely albeit slowly.

Have a great growing new year!


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 3, 2017)

just got my Swashbuckler and Alien Rift. here is my collection so far of OG


----------



## 806KING (Jan 3, 2017)

apollopimp said:


> just got my Swashbuckler and Alien Rift. here is my collection so far of OG
> View attachment 3867655


Nice


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 3, 2017)

apollopimp said:


> just got my Swashbuckler and Alien Rift. here is my collection so far of OG
> View attachment 3867655



Why are some written in hand writting? Seriously just curios


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 3, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Why are some written in hand writting? Seriously just curios


they are Limited Release Gear here is what the front looks like


----------



## linky (Jan 3, 2017)

Wizard's Glue I just cut down.. looks nice and frosty.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> Wizard's Glue I just cut down.. looks nice and frosty.
> 
> View attachment 3867766


Looks nice hows she smell??


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 4, 2017)

apollopimp said:


> they are Limited Release Gear here is what the front looks like
> View attachment 3867684


All that fancy packaging doesn't mean anything unto you start posting test results of that 30%


OG#18


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jan 4, 2017)

apollopimp said:


> just got my Swashbuckler and Alien Rift. here is my collection so far of OG
> View attachment 3867655


Sweet pictures. Does anyone have any test results of these? 


OG#18


----------



## 806KING (Jan 4, 2017)

linky said:


> Wizard's Glue I just cut down.. looks nice and frosty.
> 
> View attachment 3867766


Damn now that's nice! Looks Fire


----------



## 806KING (Jan 6, 2017)

Obi one 
 Ninja fruit


----------



## calyxhunter (Jan 6, 2017)

806KING said:


> Obi one
> View attachment 3869571 Ninja fruit
> View attachment 3869569
> View attachment 3869568


very nice shots .. 806KiNG if you really are the "806King" im your neighbor with all the red dirt


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 7, 2017)

after this run of obi wan & bodhi beans, its on to the astrochimps & space monkeys...


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 7, 2017)

Let me know how ur obiwon turns out I'm about to flip one myself


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 7, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> All that fancy packaging doesn't mean anything unto you start posting test results of that 30%
> 
> 
> OG#18


30% is just a number, very rare and hard to achieve. There is so much more to it, sometimes you just gotta take other growers word for what they are. Some will lie or embellish the truth, still not too hard to find ''mentors'' online. Remember people, there is nothing new here the plant is millions of years old, start wherever you want whether with proven genetics or landraces, create a good environment and before long you too will have varieties worthy of this packaging. Don't forget, 30% is god damn rare but the best smelling plants with the best medicinal effects TO YOU are even rarer. So grow lots of seeds and make lots


----------



## 806KING (Jan 7, 2017)

B-witched is live on lumberjack for anyone interested


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 7, 2017)

I agree people who are focusing on the numbers and photos provided by breaders are not realizing that they are achieved through optimum conditions and constant tweaking and working the strain to perfection u may lack the skill and or equipment to replicate theses result and I feel people are missing the bigger picture and that is if u like the taste,smell and high what do percentages and professional photos matter at least that's my perspective to each his own


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn I want that b witched real bad. Guess if its still there on payday it was meant to be..lol

Don't feed the trolls you guys, the 30% guy has been trolling this thread for a minute now claiming ocean grown said their stuff is tested at 30%. I've never seen or heard them say that nor has anyone else. He also claimed sin city's CBD seeds were bunk cause he doesn't understand genetics and that CBD is recessive. Just gotta ignore and move along.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 8, 2017)

Not a one of my many OG packages says a peep about %, nor do I particularly give a shit when you consider most of the people running an HPLC or Mass Spec or whatever they are using likely aren't qualified to use let alone calibrate the equipment. Add to that few if any of these labs are correlating any results which is why you see numbers all over the place. It's used solely for marketing and I've failed to find a case where OG was pimping their wares hard based on any % claim.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 8, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn I want that b witched real bad. Guess if its still there on payday it was meant to be..lol.


i felt the same way about that skunkbeard, there was 1 pack left this am, & now its gone...
godspeed to the grower that picked them up...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 8, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i felt the same way about that skunkbeard, there was 1 pack left this am, & now its gone...
> godspeed to the grower that picked them up...


Guess I need to watch harder I been holding out for skunkbeard as well. Just haven't seen in stock.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 8, 2017)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Guess I need to watch harder I been holding out for skunkbeard as well. Just haven't seen in stock.


what I'm finding, is that you might try to actually type in the URL verbatim for the particular strain, some are "in-stock" that don't show in-stock on the main page..fwiw


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> what I'm finding, is that you might try to actually type in the URL verbatim for the particular strain, some are "in-stock" that don't show in-stock on the main page..fwiw


U sir are a genius and I greatly appreciate that info. I think my chances just went up exponentially
This is like the dank team trick searching thedankteam.com vs dankteam.com


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> what I'm finding, is that you might try to actually type in the URL verbatim for the particular strain, some are "in-stock" that don't show in-stock on the main page..fwiw


i have done that for a couple packs... i thought about picking up b-witched before my notification email arrived... 

hence there are only two packs of astrochimp left, oops just said too much... so goes the life of a bean hoarder...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 13, 2017)

Alien Rift is now listed on there.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 20, 2017)

Got 1 obi wan goin-2nd on right-wasnt real happy in late veg but shes pulling out of it-day 1 flower


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2017)

I was gonna yank my two Ninja Fruits and run them next round cause I'm running out of room but the smell they're putting off literally convinced me not to. From birth they have stunk more than anything I've ever grown. Seedlings out smelling flowering plants is impressive by any measure lol. Anyone else who's grown the NF notice this?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I was gonna yank my two Ninja Fruits and run them next round cause I'm running out of room but the smell they're putting off literally convinced me not to. From birth they have stunk more than anything I've ever grown. Seedlings out smelling flowering plants is impressive by any measure lol. Anyone else who's grown the NF notice this?


I have two going, one is very full on grapefruithazegrape, its smell reminds me of my old John Sinclaire (Red Cong) dipped in grapes not sure what that is but it's welcome. The second one is similar but not nearly as intense, and a bit more skunky.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I was gonna yank my two Ninja Fruits and run them next round cause I'm running out of room but the smell they're putting off literally convinced me not to. From birth they have stunk more than anything I've ever grown. Seedlings out smelling flowering plants is impressive by any measure lol. Anyone else who's grown the NF notice this?


I have a straight grape smell coming off of mine all 4 of them


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 22, 2017)

806KING said:


> I have a straight grape smell coming off of mine all 4 of them


It's kind of unreal, I am a bit taken back how strong the grape is. Are you getting any kinda nose burn haze tingle? I get a bit of bitter grapefruit and haze tang/tingle which I have only ever found strong in red congolese. My one with the most intense aroma comes on grapefruit first, then has a nose tinge and rolls into a full grapey smell.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2017)

Excited for that grape action. Mine are very small still so got awhile to go.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> It's kind of unreal, I am a bit taken back how strong the grape is. Are you getting any kinda nose burn haze tingle? I get a bit of bitter grapefruit and haze tang/tingle which I have only ever found strong in red congolese. My one with the most intense aroma comes on grapefruit first, then has a nose tinge and rolls into a full grapey smell.


Yup on one I am but the other three are straight grape


----------



## hayrolld (Jan 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I was gonna yank my two Ninja Fruits and run them next round cause I'm running out of room but the smell they're putting off literally convinced me not to. From birth they have stunk more than anything I've ever grown. Seedlings out smelling flowering plants is impressive by any measure lol. Anyone else who's grown the NF notice this?





CannaBruh said:


> It's kind of unreal, I am a bit taken back how strong the grape is. Are you getting any kinda nose burn haze tingle? I get a bit of bitter grapefruit and haze tang/tingle which I have only ever found strong in red congolese. My one with the most intense aroma comes on grapefruit first, then has a nose tinge and rolls into a full grapey smell.


Comments like this are why I invested in better seed storage instead of telling myself I will buy less until I am caught up. (don't laugh, y'all are just as bad of bean fiends ) Please update and post some pics as they progress


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 22, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Comments like this are why I invested in better seed storage instead of telling myself I will buy less until I am caught up. (don't laugh, y'all are just as bad of bean fiends ) Please update and post some pics as they progress


The addiction is real


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 23, 2017)

Run a male with some females to curb that addiction (it only kinda helps really)

You can pull hundreds of seeds from solo cup chucks. A gorilla mini or DIY 1x1' area is all you need. 50W of COB works perfect for this I'm on my third chuck using this setup.


----------



## linky (Jan 23, 2017)

ninja fruit dropped, just ordered a pack


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 23, 2017)

linky said:


> ninja fruit dropped, just ordered a pack


Was just there checking and only b-wiched was there


----------



## linky (Jan 23, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Was just there checking and only b-wiched was there


notification list gets first dibs, once the list is fulfilled it will be on the website, those that are set up to be notified should be getting their email soon.


----------



## 806KING (Jan 23, 2017)

linky said:


> ninja fruit dropped, just ordered a pack


Nice !


----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2017)

must... stop... before... i... order.... more.......


----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2017)

too late. ninja fruit is in my future.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 23, 2017)

greg nr said:


> too late. ninja fruit is in my future.


me & you both, couldnt resist...


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2017)

thank god this is the last strain from ocean grown that i'm interested in. got the dark helmet flowering, Alien rift vegging, and all i need is some fruit. The pheno hunt on this one seems too good to miss.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2017)

wait, i take that back, the vaderog is also on my list. hehe


----------



## linky (Jan 23, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> thank god this is the last strain from ocean grown that i'm interested in. got the dark helmet flowering, Alien rift vegging, and all i need is some fruit. The pheno hunt on this one seems too good to miss.


Lol, I have obiwan og, dark helmet, dark plasma, wizards glue and jawa pie in flower atm, alien rift and b-witched vegging and now ninja fruit on the way haha


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 24, 2017)

oh yeah i forgot i have jawa pie vegging out as well. that was my first strain from vader. flowered them out and chose 1 keeper....some of the best smelling weed i've come across.


----------



## linky (Jan 24, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> oh yeah i forgot i have jawa pie vegging out as well. that was my first strain from vader. flowered them out and chose 1 keeper....some of the best smelling weed i've come across.


yeah jawa pie smells amazing, All my patients favorite so far is wizards glue, everyone of them tells me its the best they have ever had. So glad I was able to get a pack of it. great yielder too.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 24, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> thank god this is the last strain from ocean grown that i'm interested in.


i keep saying that, but there are some beans out there that just keep evading me, dragons breath... houdini rift... ninja rift... skunkbeard... swashbuckler... & more astrochimp...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd love to get my hands on some Houdini Rift.


mr. childs said:


> i keep saying that, but there are some beans out there that just keep evading me, dragons breath... houdini rift... ninja rift... skunkbeard... swashbuckler... & more astrochimp...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 24, 2017)

In today's mail


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 24, 2017)

the vader team is straight killing it. I can't be the only one wondering how much $$ they are making in off these drops.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 24, 2017)

but honestly they are setting a standard that must now be met by all breeders that want to compete. No more selling half mature white seeds for 100 bucks guys.


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 25, 2017)

greywind said:


> I wish I could get cuts directly from them. I am positive I could live on their line up alone for years to come. Did you ever run their Bubble Krush or Wizards Potion?



Wizards potion is nice as fuck . I've ran cuts of both of the strains you mentioned & the BK is good too


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 25, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> but honestly they are setting a standard that must now be met by all breeders that want to compete. No more selling half mature white seeds for 100 bucks guys.



The Baddest Bitches Seed Co! They're U.S. based & got some Impressive stuff in the works


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 25, 2017)

My 1 obi- i thought for sure was a bitch its a dude-freakin heartbroken


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Jan 25, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> wait, i take that back, the vaderog is also on my list. hehe


I've ran that before, it's some diggity nug for sure


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

sad to report my pheno #1 of dark helmet is a full blown herm. I have heard of forum cut crosses doing this so i'm not too surprised. It was the stinkiest and most vigorous of the 6 females i have so it was kinda a bummer. I definitely won't be breeding with any of my DH though just for this reason.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

i have been following all the dark helmet grows and doesn't seem like anyone has run into a herm yet so maybe just some bad luck. The only grow i've seen of a Vader strain herming out is greengenes garden and it was his dark plasma (also a forum cross).....he said it was a light leak issue though.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 25, 2017)

Were they stressed?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

i super cropped them about a week ago but this is like a full blown hermaphrodite throwing big balls all over the place


----------



## astronomikl (Jan 25, 2017)

damn that was the strain I really wanted to grow from them


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

i'm a huge supporter of the vader crew and this shouldn't stop you from purchasing the dark helmet. like i said i've followed all the grow online and this is a first.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

i'm no expert on hermie genetics but i thought a plant in flower that is stressed will throw nanners in the buds that are developing and a full blown hermie plant will actually throw balls at the stem.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 25, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i'm no expert on hermie genetics but i thought a plant in flower that is stressed will throw nanners in the buds that are developing and a full blown hermie plant will actually throw balls at the stem.


they can throw balls if stressed too deep into flower, some strains, some strains or certain plants are just very picky too


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

i just bought the fruit. go get that fruit boys and let the pheno hunt begin!!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2017)

very fckin exited to find a great pheno and cross the shet out of it.


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 26, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i just bought the fruit. go get that fruit boys and let the pheno hunt begin!!


Picked up a pack, can't wait to run my first vader genetics once my pheno spaces clear out.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 28, 2017)

well all my dark helmets started throwing balls and i think i know why. I had a couple power outages during the veg period and had some lighting changes. For instance i started them on 24 hr light and moved to 18/6 towards the back half of veg (not sure if this even matters). I'm not sure if they were herm plants or just really easy to herm. either way they got the chop today. I have alien rift and jawa pie in veg and some ninja fruit in the mail so its hard to be bummed.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 28, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> well all my dark helmets started throwing balls and i think i know why. I had a couple power outages during the veg period and had some lighting changes. For instance i started them on 24 hr light and moved to 18/6 towards the back half of veg (not sure if this even matters). I'm not sure if they were herm plants or just really easy to herm. either way they got the chop today. I have alien rift and jawa pie in veg and some ninja fruit in the mail so its hard to be bummed.


at least you got'em all up & running, i only have an unsexed obiwan currently, and a bunch of packs in the fridge...


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2017)

alien rift is back in stock. couldn't resist. this is an illness.......


----------



## shadow_moose (Jan 31, 2017)

greg nr said:


> alien rift is back in stock. couldn't resist. this is an illness.......


OH NO! I had $200 where did it go?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 31, 2017)

haha, just started germing my ninja fruit seeds. illness indeed.


----------



## SourD420 (Jan 31, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i'm no expert on hermie genetics but i thought a plant in flower that is stressed will throw nanners in the buds that are developing and a full blown hermie plant will actually throw balls at the stem.


Im a big fan of Team OG but i stayed away from all the cookie crosses and Im extremely excited they are moving onto the next projects. In my opinions cookies is nothing special, is a low yielder, and is herm prone. I had it once when it first came out and it was really good, but since then, every cookie ive smoked has been blahhhhh


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 1, 2017)

SourD420 said:


> Im a big fan of Team OG but i stayed away from all the cookie crosses and Im extremely excited they are moving onto the next projects. In my opinions cookies is nothing special, is a low yielder, and is herm prone. I had it once when it first came out and it was really good, but since then, every cookie ive smoked has been blahhhhh



Facts ! Most cookies are way over rated


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 1, 2017)

SourD420 said:


> Im a big fan of Team OG but i stayed away from all the cookie crosses and Im extremely excited they are moving onto the next projects. In my opinions cookies is nothing special, is a low yielder, and is herm prone. I had it once when it first came out and it was really good, but since then, every cookie ive smoked has been blahhhhh


yeah, i should've known better than to run with forum cut genetics. I followed a lot of the grows of the dark helmet and seemed guys were getting some pretty nugs but i guess your environment/grow has to be flawless for them not to herm. last time i buy cookie seeds....maybe


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 1, 2017)

cookies and cream from exotics has always tempted me because i believe it is a cross with an original cookie cut not a bag seed cut like the forum


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2017)

Whoa#Bubb said:


> Facts ! Most cookies are way over rated


try ogkb, better yet try one of the 2.0 crosses from resident mycotek, specifically hellbreath, its fucking stupid fire and nothing overrated about it


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 1, 2017)

actually cookies n cream is from an unknown cookies is what they state. So it could be from a bag seed.. But as long as it is fire, Does it matter. Chemdog came from bagseed!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 2, 2017)

Yea they supposed used Thin Mint for the Cookies n Cream but not sure how true that could be but that's the info I've found

And Forum is fire just look at all the hybrids made from it that are fire some even clone people are sourcing to get. Love my Sin Mints from it too and will finally get to try it soon


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 2, 2017)

you can tell it wasn't the forum cut they used because non of the c+c phenos look forum dominant. Where as faders DH and DP both have a lot of forum lookers.


----------



## MouseE (Feb 2, 2017)

Whoa#Bubb said:


> Facts ! Most cookies are way over rated


Ive smoked one legit cookie cross that was given to me. Being that was the only one, i stay away from anything with cookies in it like a plague. Any other cookie ive seen was all straight bag appeal/smell weak ass high

Anything with kush or alien or chem on the other hand


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 4, 2017)

damn Alien rift reeks in veg!! can't wait for the bloom in about a week


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 4, 2017)

ninja fruits just broke soil today. 11 out of 12 sio far


----------



## Odin* (Feb 4, 2017)

SourD420 said:


> Im a big fan of Team OG but i stayed away from all the cookie crosses and Im extremely excited they are moving onto the next projects. In my opinions cookies is nothing special, is a low yielder, and is herm prone. I had it once when it first came out and it was really good, but since then, every cookie ive smoked has been blahhhhh





Whoa#Bubb said:


> Facts ! Most cookies are way over rated





MouseE said:


> Ive smoked one legit cookie cross that was given to me. Being that was the only one, i stay away from anything with cookies in it like a plague. Any other cookie ive seen was all straight bag appeal/smell weak ass high
> 
> Anything with kush or alien or chem on the other hand



Damn, you guys must have tried some bunk ass cookies. Seriously, real deal, legit Cookies, is fire as fuck. You can't try it "once" and throw in the towel. Strains/cuts/crosses/growers/bull shit, too many variables. If I took a shit on some Fillet Mignon, would you call it a "shitty cut", I think not.

No herm issues either. Herm shit is either "made up", or exaggerated by "inexperience".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> No herm issues either. Herm shit is either "made up", or exaggerated by "inexperience".


Lol I thought it, you said it. That covers alot of people and their so called hermie issues.....


----------



## Odin* (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol I thought it, you said it. That covers alot of people and their so called hermie issues.....


My GSC (could be Forum, supposed to be "Thin Mint") was weak as all hell when I got it, thought I'd dumped it (lucky that it stowed away), dinky ass yield, but no bananas. Now it's as vigorous as Gelato (another Cookie cross, no bananas).

Even more telling, I grew 20 seeds from an 1/8 of Animal Cookies. I have 10 keepers (various crosses and phenos of those crosses), not a single banana. Some of the most Fire shit I have ever come across, waiting list, VIP, connoisseur style. No joke, it's inspiring smoke. I've got killer in my stable, but those cookies man...


----------



## Odin* (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol I thought it, you said it......


Great minds think alike...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 4, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> 30% is just a number, very rare and hard to achieve. There is so much more to it, sometimes you just gotta take other growers word for what they are. Some will lie or embellish the truth, still not too hard to find ''mentors'' online. Remember people, there is nothing new here the plant is millions of years old, start wherever you want whether with proven genetics or landraces, create a good environment and before long you too will have varieties worthy of this packaging. Don't forget, 30% is god damn rare but the best smelling plants with the best medicinal effects TO YOU are even rarer. So grow lots of seeds and make lots


Cmon bro if your gonna advertise 30% at least show something 30%. You guys are just overrated just like all the thousands of so called breeders that suddenly popped up over night. Nobody has any test results with 30 so stfu or put up. 
DNA for life!


OG#18


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

LMAO, get out of here with that shit man. DNA for life, lol


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 4, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Cmon bro if your gonna advertise 30% at least show something 30%. You guys are just overrated just like all the thousands of so called breeders that suddenly popped up over night. Nobody has any test results with 30 so stfu or put up.
> DNA for life!
> 
> 
> OG#18


30 % is just a number jackass, imagine a world without them, would you even know the difference between DANK A vs DANK B ?


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

Here we go with that 30% bullshit again !!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

People who talk about numbers all the time don't know what the fuck synergy is. 30% by itself doesnt mean shit


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok then why advertise it?
Simple. They think advertising 30% will bring them more business. I think it brings them more suckers 


OG#18


----------



## greg nr (Feb 4, 2017)

The only claim of 30% I've seen was over on the tony green thread, and they posted a lab analysis sheet. Never heard of it by bodhi or og.


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

Fucking troll !!!! He just wants to stir shit up pay no mind to the douche


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2017)

Vader had been talking some about the "Ninja curl"

Here's some Ninja curl hardcore in action


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Vader had been talking some about the "Ninja curl"
> 
> Here's some Ninja curl hardcore in action


I don't think he meant like that . I have some curl on mine but not like that


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2017)

806KING said:


> I don't think he meant like that . I have some curl on mine but not like that


These are in DWC, do you flood yours?
My case is extreme and there may be compounding factors, however it's obvious to me that the tendency to curl (where other genetics don't) is a genetic thing with the Ninja Fruit.


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> These are in DWC, do you flood yours?
> My case is extreme and there may be compounding factors, however it's obvious to me that the tendency to curl (where other genetics don't) is a genetic thing with the Ninja Fruit.


What's your ppm or ec at ? I am using the water farm bucket system


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2017)

1055ppm on a hannah combo, canna (coco) a + b, earth juice down
If I dip much below they will yellow. Had been running 800-900 for veg.


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 1055ppm on a hannah combo, canna (coco) a + b, earth juice down
> If I dip much below they will yellow. Had been running 800-900 for veg.


Whoa way too high . I had my ppm at 700 and they didn't like that at all. Lowered it between 350&450 and they are looking way better. Are you flowering? Or are they in veg?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2017)

806KING said:


> Whoa way too high . I had my ppm at 700 and they didn't like that at all. Lowered it between 350&450 and they are looking way better. Are you flowering? Or are they in veg?


They (everything) was yellowing at 800 under the COBs in aero, so I moved 'em DWC and upped the ppm. I opted for a hotter base solution vs upping the mg, perhaps I should've ran the with the latter. I'll start back at between 600-700 on the res change and see what follows. I like to start my ph at 5.5 and let it ride up.

The NF live in the same dwc bucket as sinmints, lvsb, dark helmet, & jawa pie, and the NF are the only ones not looking optimal.

in veg


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> They (everything) was yellowing at 800 under the COBs in aero, so I moved 'em DWC and upped the ppm. I opted for a hotter base solution vs upping the mg, perhaps I should've ran the with the latter. I'll start back at between 600-700 on the res change and see what follows. I like to start my ph at 5.5 and let it ride up.
> 
> The NF live in the same dwc bucket as sinmints, lvsb, dark helmet, & jawa pie, and the NF are the only ones not looking optimal.


Hope I helped sum about to post some recent pics of mine


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

The


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2017)

Killin' it in those farms @806KING

From your advice, I'm going to isolate the NF and thin out their ppm to ~300-500 and go from there.

THanks!


----------



## 806KING (Feb 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Killin' it in those farms @806KING
> 
> From your advice, I'm going to isolate the NF and thin out their ppm to ~300-500 and go from there.
> 
> THanks!


When you start to flower gradually raise that ppm to the 700-900ppm


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 4, 2017)

MouseE said:


> Ive smoked one legit cookie cross that was given to me. Being that was the only one, i stay away from anything with cookies in it like a plague. Any other cookie ive seen was all straight bag appeal/smell weak ass high
> 
> Anything with kush or alien or chem on the other hand


Kush n chem are my faves


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2017)

806KING said:


> Here we go with that 30% bullshit again !!!


I wasn't the one claiming it tro. I just wanted to see test results since that's the advertisement. 
I think you can be sued for falsely advertising something and taking payment for it. 
I figured with all the tro's here someone would of posted test results. I've been through everything and can't seem to find one. Smh


OG#18


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Vader had been talking some about the "Ninja curl"
> 
> Here's some Ninja curl hardcore in action


That is a broad mite infestation!!!!


OG#18


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 5, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I wasn't the one claiming it tro. I just wanted to see test results since that's the advertisement.
> I think you can be sued for falsely advertising something and taking payment for it.
> I figured with all the tro's here someone would of posted test results. I've been through everything and can't seem to find one. Smh


You have never, not once, cited this "advertisement" of any % claim, ever.

The burden of proof is on you.

You have a beef with some claim, a claim which nobody else here has either seen, or will cosign for.

Cite sources or take this strawman argument to the farm.

...and have you ever seen broadmites? That's no broad mites, cup guy...


----------



## Whoa#Bubb (Feb 5, 2017)

Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon is rumored to be 25-33% Thc !!! I'd personally like to see lab results on that though


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Vader had been talking some about the "Ninja curl"
> 
> Here's some Ninja curl hardcore in action


I would check that plant bro.
That's what a broad mite infestation looks like
#forbid4f


OG#18


----------



## 806KING (Feb 5, 2017)

Just a heads up anyone who is looking for 
Jedi OG or Malibu pie there is now a waitlist.
I suggest you sign up asap


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 5, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I would check that plant bro.
> That's what a broad mite infestation looks like
> #forbid4f
> 
> ...


You won't catch me spraying miticide on medicine, I'll leave that to the "pros" who depend on it to turn that "medicine" into $$

2) This curl is specific to the Ninja Fruit, no mites or curls on any of the neighboring genetics.

I'll check under the Leica just to be sure though.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2017)

My plants are sprayed in veg not flower & I know what broad mites look like. Just trying to save your garden because nothing kills broad mites like forbid. Avid is cheaper of course but doesn't work like forbid. Remember use In veg only. I've used for 10 yrs and never tested any pesticides.


OG#18


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2017)

Broad mites are very small. You'll need a good scope cause they are very small. I only said that cause broad mites give a plant a particular look


OG#18


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 5, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> My plants are sprayed in veg not flower & I know what broad mites look like. Just trying to save your garden because nothing kills broad mites like forbid. Avid is cheaper of course but doesn't work like forbid. Remember use In veg only. I've used for 10 yrs and never tested any pesticides.
> 
> 
> OG#18


No saving needed thankfully we're not dealing with mites, and heavy chem warfare isn't the answer for me in that scenario.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 5, 2017)

Umm bro those aren't what I would call a healthy looking plant. But maybe I need glasses 


OG#18


----------



## hi ryder (Feb 11, 2017)

i stopped useing all those fancy bottles of spray just handing out money must be rich


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 12, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> My plants are sprayed in veg not flower & I know what broad mites look like. Just trying to save your garden because nothing kills broad mites like forbid. Avid is cheaper of course but doesn't work like forbid. Remember use In veg only. I've used for 10 yrs and never tested any pesticides.
> 
> 
> OG#18


if you raise the brix level high enough will broad mites not destroy a plant ?


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 8, 2017)

alien rift, obiwan og, ninja fruit in stock on LJ O_O others too


----------



## Odin* (Mar 9, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> alien rift, obiwan og, ninja fruit in stock on LJ O_O others too



Thanks for the heads up, snagged some of that Obiwan.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Thanks for the heads up, snagged some of that Obiwan.


Grabbed some obi last yr at the cup in mich-only popped 4 (space issues)-gave a bro 2 & i kept 2-mine were both males-he got the keeper-pure gas nose & taste-got his keeper in veg now-should be an added addition to your stellar collection


----------



## Odin* (Mar 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Grabbed some obi last yr at the cup in mich-only popped 4 (space issues)-gave a bro 2 & i kept 2-mine were both males-he got the keeper-pure gas nose & taste-got his keeper in veg now-should be an added addition to your stellar collection



Thanks for that, pretty excited about it. Looks to be a killer cross, going to find some fire for sure.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Thanks for that, pretty excited about it. Looks to be a killer cross, going to find some fire for sure.


Ive seen your pixs definitely puttin in work-plus when i met vader & ph nerd they seemed genuine & down to earth-nerd said obi had gas or fuel notes-he was right


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 9, 2017)

Some Ninja Fruit on day 59


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive seen your pixs definitely puttin in work-plus when i met vader & ph nerd they seemed genuine & down to earth-nerd said obi had gas or fuel notes-he was right


we have one that to me tastes like lemon creme fuel, yields ok and finishes up pretty fast



bizfactory said:


> Some Ninja Fruit on day 59
> 
> View attachment 3902689


How long will you take it?


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> How long will you take it?


Just a few more days, probably around 65. This was my first time trying to grow organically in a 5 gallon. Normally I use 15 gallon no till so a lot more soil, nutrients, and forgiveness. Ninja himself told me she's a super heavy feeder so the next run should be better. You can def tell the nug size is lacking.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 9, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Some Ninja Fruit on day 59
> 
> View attachment 3902689


Nice! Seems like just about every pheno out of these packs is colorful. 


I have a NF girl im about to flower. I got 1 male and 1 female and both grew pretty easy in veg. Anxious to see how she ends up.


----------



## Nosias (Mar 14, 2017)

apollopimp said:


> just got my Swashbuckler and Alien Rift. here is my collection so far of OG
> View attachment 3867655



Let me know if you need to sell some


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 14, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Some Ninja Fruit on day 59
> 
> View attachment 3902689


its a very pretty flower, and very well grown no doubt, but where is there resin!!?


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 15, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> its a very pretty flower, and very well grown no doubt, but where is there resin!!?


Yeah, I think it tests at like 13-15% so not the frostiest also the 5 gallon pot sorta ran out of steam, it yellowed early for sure.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 16, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Yeah, I think it tests at like 13-15% so not the frostiest also the 5 gallon pot sorta ran out of steam, it yellowed early for sure.


are you thinking of adding a little uvb to add additional resin glands, and a little more sulfur to help with thc levels?...


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> are you thinking of adding a little uvb to add additional resin glands, and a little more sulfur to help with thc levels?...


No I am not, I am thinking different genetics if resin is what I'm looking for. Here is the the forum cut right next to it.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 17, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> No I am not, I am thinking different genetics if resin is what I'm looking for. Here is the the forum cut right next to it.
> 
> View attachment 3907046


i guess once i sex two of the nf i have going, i'll have to not use the methods i currently use to enhance resin, so i can see the results. have you thought of contacting ninja & asking about the resin levels produced by different phenos ? i dont know how often he is on the ogs forum, might wanna try the gram though... i've a couple frosty pics, but none were as good as your forum cut pic... who's forum cut is that?


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i guess once i sex two of the nf i have going, i'll have to not use the methods i currently use to enhance resin, so i can see the results. have you thought of contacting ninja & asking about the resin levels produced by different phenos ? i dont know how often he is on the ogs forum, might wanna try the gram though... i've a couple frosty pics, but none were as good as your forum cut pic... who's forum cut is that?


THC content isn't everything. Anyways...it's my forum cut? I'm not sure what you mean, it's clone only. If you are asking where it came from, the legend is an ICMag member got a bag of GSC (not sure which cut it was) from the cookie fam and found a bagseed which turned into GSC "forum cut" because it was spread through the ICMag forums.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 17, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> THC content isn't everything. Anyways...it's my forum cut? I'm not sure what you mean, it's clone only. If you are asking where it came from, the legend is an ICMag member got a bag of GSC (not sure which cut it was) from the cookie fam and found a bagseed which turned into GSC "forum cut" because it was spread through the ICMag forums.


i always had the thought of more resin equals more of what we are looking for in total cannabinoids & terpinoids, not just thc... 

when i say forum cut, i meant from what breeder, as different cuts react differently in different environments/nutrients profiles


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i always had the thought of more resin equals more of what we are looking for in total cannabinoids & terpinoids, not just thc...
> 
> when i say forum cut, i meant from what breeder, as different cuts react differently in different environments/nutrients profiles


There is no breeder, it's clone only. No one intended to create this pheno, it's a bag seed found in weed from the cookies family..


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 18, 2017)

i know the history of the forum cut, but do you think there arent any differences, i havent tried any cross with vader's forum cut yet ?


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 19, 2017)

alright boys and girls. my batch of alien rift is dried and ready for the curing jars tomorrow....all i can say is wow. I've been looking for a strain that does great in a greenhouse and this is the one. Popped all 11 seeds and got 8 females....stoked. Every plant was caked in frost and smells were similar.....very sour smelling. #6 is my keeper.....beyond dense and frosty.......so sticky and covered in resin that i swear the bugs can't even fuck with it. get that rift if you can!!


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 19, 2017)

well i kept 6, 7 and 3 because they are insane but 6 is on a level that i have never seen from cannabis


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 19, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> alright boys and girls. my batch of alien rift is dried and ready for the curing jars tomorrow....all i can say is wow. I've been looking for a strain that does great in a greenhouse and this is the one. Popped all 11 seeds and got 8 females....stoked. Every plant was caked in frost and smells were similar.....very sour smelling. #6 is my keeper.....beyond dense and frosty.......so sticky and covered in resin that i swear the bugs can't even fuck with it. get that rift if you can!!


makes me wonder the potential that is in the astrochimp gear...


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 19, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> alright boys and girls. my batch of alien rift is dried and ready for the curing jars tomorrow....all i can say is wow. I've been looking for a strain that does great in a greenhouse and this is the one. Popped all 11 seeds and got 8 females....stoked. Every plant was caked in frost and smells were similar.....very sour smelling. #6 is my keeper.....beyond dense and frosty.......so sticky and covered in resin that i swear the bugs can't even fuck with it. get that rift if you can!!


Seems like a nice ratio of females in these packs I only had room to pop two beans this round and both are likely female (one has shown and the other is taking forever which makes me lean towards F).

Both are some of the strongest veggers out of my other 22 plants and both have unique leaf blades that look like exaggerated OG traits. I'm pretty excited to pop these into flower.

Should throw up some harvest shots!


----------



## Odin* (Mar 19, 2017)

Heads up, Alien Rift and Jawa Pie in stock (I grabbed both).


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 19, 2017)

I grabbed a b witched and a obiwan,already have alien rift and jawa pie.really waiting for my email for the Malibu pie.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 19, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> I grabbed a b witched and a obiwan,already have alien rift and jawa pie.really waiting for my email for the Malibu pie.



I grabbed Obiwan on the last drop. Looking for that Malibu Pie also. 

I signed up for the "Mailiing List" for most of their gear, but haven't received an email prior to any of these drops. Anybody getting the "heads up" emails from OG?


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I grabbed Obiwan on the last drop. Looking for that Malibu Pie also.
> 
> I signed up for the "Mailiing List" for most of their gear, but haven't received an email prior to any of these drops. Anybody getting the "heads up" emails from OG?


I know he's been very busy.usually replies back quick,took a couple days this time.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I grabbed Obiwan on the last drop. Looking for that Malibu Pie also.
> 
> I signed up for the "Mailiing List" for most of their gear, but haven't received an email prior to any of these drops. Anybody getting the "heads up" emails from OG?


a couple months ago you could type in the name of the gear you wanted, even though it wasnt listed on the home page, and still order it ahead of the wait list. i see ljss has closed the loophole now...


----------



## Odin* (Mar 19, 2017)

... and Alien Rift is out again.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 19, 2017)

Odin* said:


> ... and Alien Rift is out again.


i was about to order another pack, but decided against hoarding & depriving another grower...


----------



## Odin* (Mar 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i was about to order another pack, but decided against hoarding & depriving another grower...



Same reason I only get one of each (I do have 2 Dolato's). 1 should be enough.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 19, 2017)

Lmao. I have thought and decided not to place order too. I have two of alien rift,one each of jawa pie, b witches and obiwan. But I will be getting definitely two of Malibu


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i know the history of the forum cut, but do you think there arent any differences, i havent tried any cross with vader's forum cut yet ?


Forum cut is Forum cut there are no differences to who hold her except for how it's grown so environment and method may show a lil different characteristics but the cut is one in the same. Now crosses will be different of course cus of different males used but I have Forum too and it's no different than what the man has above. Some grow her lots better than others I've seen her stacked out and I've seen her with tiny lil nugs so it's all about how you grow her and bringing her to her potential


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 20, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Forum cut is Forum cut there are no differences to who hold her except for how it's grown so environment and method may show a lil different characteristics but the cut is one in the same. Now crosses will be different of course cus of different males used but I have Forum too and it's no different than what the man has above. Some grow her lots better than others I've seen her stacked out and I've seen her with tiny lil nugs so it's all about how you grow her and bringing her to her potential


of course, genetic drift is possible...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2017)

malibu pie & jedi og are available...


----------



## 806KING (Mar 25, 2017)

Bam got the Jedi Og


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> malibu pie & jedi og are available...


 Did you get a wait list notification or were they up on the main page? Ive been watching the site and my email but havent seen anything


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> Did you get a wait list notification or were they up on the main page? Ive been watching the site and my email but havent seen anything


notification, but go to the site, be savy, & purchase your gear...


----------



## Odin* (Mar 25, 2017)

I woke up from a strange dream, went straight to the site to check in on MP, came here to share that it's available, found out Jedi was up, back to LJSS, and boom.

Ninja'd my way to 2xMP, 1xJedi OG.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

has anyone seen anything about testers of wizards glue & peg leg... ?


----------



## Odin* (Mar 25, 2017)

Haven't seen anything about testers, period Where's the sign up sheet?


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Haven't seen anything about testers, period Where's the sign up sheet?


in hopes not to irritate the mods; on a ogs lounge site... 

i scooped two astrochimps a couple months ago, missed the jedi og & malibu pie testers back then, along with the skunkbeard & swashbuckler...


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 25, 2017)

They've been talking about it on the GrowTube Roundtables for a few months. 

Take a few minutes to read the Ocean Grown Lounge thread about prospective testers, sign up, and then post your own "application" thread with some choice pics and info about why you'd be a good choice for tester.

The Ocean Grown team isn't very active on that site, so I don't know when/if they plan to implement a tester program more widely - some people are definitely testers already - but seems like it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 25, 2017)

Obi-one more week of veg then flower-sorry for hps pic


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> notification, but go to the site, be savy, & purchase your gear...





Odin* said:


> I woke up from a strange dream, went straight to the site to check in on MP, came here to share that it's available, found out Jedi was up, back to LJSS, and boom.
> 
> Ninja'd my way to 2xMP, 1xJedi OG.


Well I am happy for you guys but pissed I didn't receive any emails or notifications.i know I am on the list


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Well I am happy for you guys but pissed I didn't receive any emails or notifications.i know I am on the list


head on over there & pick up the gear you desire... its there, you'll see it... the notifications are great though...


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> head on over there & pick up the gear you desire... its there, you'll see it... the notifications are great though...



Then its only showing up for some cause mp is not showing up for me


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 25, 2017)

...it wont show up for you, adjust the product that you are looking for from b-witched to...


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 25, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I woke up from a strange dream, went straight to the site to check in on MP, came here to share that it's available, found out Jedi was up, back to LJSS, and boom.
> 
> Ninja'd my way to 2xMP, 1xJedi OG.


Awww shit, just got the Malibu. Have you got the invoice yet? I am not so certain they will fulfill the order honestly...


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 25, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> head on over there & pick up the gear you desire... its there, you'll see it... the notifications are great though...





mr. childs said:


> ...it wont show up for you, adjust the product that you are looking for from b-witched to...





bizfactory said:


> Awww shit, just got the Malibu. Have you got the invoice yet? I am not so certain they will fulfill the order honestly...


No showing here, refresh refresh and changed the search for newest and nothing. Mfer.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok ,so some got notifications and some didn't ?


----------



## 806KING (Mar 25, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> No showing here, refresh refresh and changed the search for newest and nothing. Mfer.


Type it in still works


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 25, 2017)

806KING said:


> Type it in still works


Type what in


----------



## Odin* (Mar 25, 2017)

I just ordered another "Malibu Pie" just because, not even kidding (surprised it was up).


----------



## 806KING (Mar 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Type what in


Click on bewitched and go to the URL and change the name to "Malibu-pie or Jedi-OG" exactly how I show it


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 25, 2017)

Got em,thanks guys


----------



## 806KING (Mar 25, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Got em,thanks guys


 Nice


----------



## Odin* (Mar 26, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Awww shit, just got the Malibu. Have you got the invoice yet? I am not so certain they will fulfill the order honestly...



Yeah, i had already received it and paid.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Awww shit, just got the Malibu. Have you got the invoice yet? I am not so certain they will fulfill the order honestly...


wtf dude. You placed an order, received an invoice, and you don't think they will fill it? Why?

Nobody on here has even hinted at a cancelled order. I've ordered from them twice and both times I got the goods. Chill, unless I missed something and am off base, for which I would gladly apologize.


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 26, 2017)

got the jedi og id been waiting for...a buddy of mine in town ordered a pack of the malibu so i can get a clone off himi f he finds a keeper...still itching to grab my own tho.


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> wtf dude. You placed an order, received an invoice, and you don't think they will fill it? Why?
> 
> Nobody on here has even hinted at a cancelled order. I've ordered from them twice and both times I got the goods. Chill, unless I missed something and am off base, for which I would gladly apologize.


We got to the page through a back door, LSS might not even know that page is available. It's not that crazy.

I've also ordered from Paul several times, even before the site existed. I know they are legit...but if you don't have stock of something...you don't have stock of something. Once I got the invoice, I didn't have any concerns.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> We got to the page through a back door, LSS might not even know that page is available. It's not that crazy.
> 
> I've also ordered from Paul several times, even before the site existed. I know they are legit...but if you don't have stock of something...you don't have stock of something. Once I got the invoice, I didn't have any concerns.


Both of my orders were direct to page. That's why I knew it was legit.


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Both of my orders were direct to page. That's why I knew it was legit.


Word. I wasn't trying to bad mouth anyone!


----------



## TitanCannabisArchives (Mar 27, 2017)

Flowering some Alien Rift as we speak they are looking and smelling FIRE i run a carbon filter and you can still smell it in the other room!


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 28, 2017)

alien rift is the best i've grown to date. I wanted to keep all the phenos but somehow managed to keep only 2 for future runs. I got the jedi go and the ninja fruit on board next. but i will always have the rift in my greenhouse.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 28, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> alien rift is the best i've grown to date. I wanted to keep all the phenos but somehow managed to keep only 2 for future runs. I got the jedi go and the ninja fruit on board next. but i will always have the rift in my greenhouse.


not to make you regret, but can you mention a description of the phenos you decided to let go?


----------



## G.V (Mar 28, 2017)

Been trying to get any Ocean Grown Genetics this side of the pond for a long time. Set quite a few emails about international sales, every time a seed drop happens actually.

I think its the FAQ section. It says soon, so I keep trying.

Cant find any other suppliers these days either.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2017)

G.V said:


> Been trying to get any Ocean Grown Genetics this side of the pond for a long time. Set quite a few emails about international sales, every time a seed drop happens actually.
> 
> I think its the FAQ section. It says soon, so I keep trying.
> 
> Cant find any other suppliers these days either.


Find you and friend on here somebody trust worthy like brother @Odin* or @806KING send them your money plus shipping cost and boom you'll have some OGG..


----------



## greg nr (Mar 28, 2017)

G.V said:


> Been trying to get any Ocean Grown Genetics this side of the pond for a long time. Set quite a few emails about international sales, every time a seed drop happens actually.
> 
> I think its the FAQ section. It says soon, so I keep trying.
> 
> Cant find any other suppliers these days either.


Ninja (proud papa of ninja fruit) was on a live stream recently and said they are almost there on international sales. They just need a little more time. I guess the problem is you need someone established to act as an "importer" and distribution point. Sending individual sales overseas doesn't work for a bunch of reasons.

Not affiliated with them in any way (other than buying a couple of packs). I just listen to live streams more than I watch tv. It could all be wrong, but t is what it is.


----------



## bizfactory (Mar 28, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Ninja (proud papa of ninja fruit) was on a live stream recently and said they are almost there on international sales. They just need a little more time. I guess the problem is you need someone established to act as an "importer" and distribution point. Sending individual sales overseas doesn't work for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Not affiliated with them in any way (other than buying a couple of packs). I just listen to live streams more than I watch tv. It could all be wrong, but t is what it is.


He's a trustworthy dude too, he just offered me another pack of NF if I find more hermies in my pack. Just ran the one lady but she was seeded pretty bad on the lowers. I believe it might be a light leak so I said no but I really appreciated him offering to send me more.


----------



## G.V (Mar 28, 2017)

If there is any member here that can pull that off for me the money is waiting, I will cover ALL costs and a little extra as a Thank you too. 

Thanks for the replies folks.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> not to make you regret, but can you mention a description of the phenos you decided to let go?


I let go the 6 rift plants that were very similar but all fire. i kept the 2 that had a slight different smell one with a strong lemon chemdog smell and the other just the sourest thing you've ever smelled. 1 of them looks exactly like the oside cut on ocean growns website and the other is shorter but the nugs are the densest i've seen......and the lowers are crazy dense too......one of the reasons i kept her.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 28, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I let go the 6 rift plants that were very similar but all fire. i kept the 2 that had a slight different smell one with a strong lemon chemdog smell and the other just the sourest thing you've ever smelled. 1 of them looks exactly like the oside cut on ocean growns website and the other is shorter but the nugs are the densest i've seen......and the lowers are crazy dense too......one of the reasons i kept her.


smart move. 
thank you.

@Greengenes707 ran it well under the cxp250's, my pack is still in the fridge though...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 28, 2017)

has anyone recently picked up "jawa kush" ?


----------



## 806KING (Mar 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> has anyone recently picked up "jawa kush" ?


I actually still have a new pack from the first release


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 28, 2017)

Obi-flippin in a day or so


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 28, 2017)

806KING said:


> I actually still have a new pack from the first release


it really does help with the pictures & serials on the packs. going by vader's latest video, we can all expect to pick up a more to their selective choice of pheno of ninja fruit that is on the way. i wonder if it will be a newer picture then the one on the current package.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 30, 2017)

call it karma from using a loophole, or just impatience from being in the first world, i've been looking & waiting for my luxury bird food... even though it wasnt so long ago, i miss the times of ordering on saturday & receiving on tuesday...


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

@mr. childs That ain't so bad, I had that same "karma" thought regarding the loophole and my recent orders. Grabbed the two Malibu, went back for the Jedi OG, another Malibu a day later. I've got two separate shipping confirmations for the Jedi and latter Malibu, but no shipping info at all for the first in that "chain". 

Kinda hoping that they just lumped the two Malibu's and Jedi together (no answer from LJ yet).


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

Shit, just checked, and even the lone Malibu is still in "Pre-Shipment". 

I need them here, like, yesterday.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 30, 2017)

Don't worry lumberjack always come threw !


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 30, 2017)

806KING said:


> Don't worry lumberjack always come threw !


of course, i have much confidence in paul, its ironic that i am impatient about gear that is going directly to storage... but i have an immediate need to have it in my possession... truly spoiled


----------



## 806KING (Mar 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> of course, i have much confidence in paul, its ironic that i am impatient about gear that is going directly to storage... but i have an immediate need to have it in my possession... truly spoiled


lol I am the same way just gotta have the beans in my hands ! Mine hasn't updated at all but nothing I can do expect wait patiently


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

806KING said:


> lol I am the same way just gotta have the beans in my hands ! Mine hasn't updated at all but nothing I can do expect wait patiently


We all in the same boat. All they was create labels. No rush because they won't be getting popped asap but it's nothing like caressing new pickups!!! Lol


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

My dilemma is a little different. First order isn't shipped, no label printed. The status for the two separate that follow (1xJedi &1xMalibu) is "Completed" (on my account), the 2x Malibu that was placed before those is still "Processing".

Kinda worried that it was overlooked, but more than likely they just saved on shipping by including the Jedi (that was placed just minutes after the 2xMalibu). That's what I'm hoping.

Edit- that lone Malibu is in transit now, so at least 1 coming my way.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> My dilemma is a little different. First order isn't shipped, no label printed. The status for the two separate that follow (1xJedi &1xMalibu) is "Completed" (on my account), the 2x Malibu that was placed before those is still "Processing".
> 
> Kinda worried that it was overlooked, but more than likely they just saved on shipping by including the Jedi (that was placed just minutes after the 2xMalibu). That's what I'm hoping.
> 
> Edit- that lone Malibu is in transit now, so at least 1 coming my way.


Same with me O. I got a tracking for Malibu pie but not Jedi. So what I'm thinking is they put everything in to one shipment. Well I'm hoping they did.


----------



## 806KING (Mar 30, 2017)

Mine updated also the force is coming !!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> My dilemma is a little different. First order isn't shipped, no label printed. The status for the two separate that follow (1xJedi &1xMalibu) is "Completed" (on my account), the 2x Malibu that was placed before those is still "Processing".
> 
> Kinda worried that it was overlooked, but more than likely they just saved on shipping by including the Jedi (that was placed just minutes after the 2xMalibu). That's what I'm hoping.
> 
> Edit- that lone Malibu is in transit now, so at least 1 coming my way.


I don't think they can technically run out. It sounds like they always hold back packs for shows and special occasions, so there should should be enough reserve stock even if the ordering system sold too many. Ninja said he had at least 100 packs of ninja fruit he could restock them with if needed.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 30, 2017)

well, i got an update also... it seems as if ljss & oceangrown are having good problems. just checked & it seems that malibu pie is currently out of stock... we all have overwhelmed him trying to secure great genetics for ourselves.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I don't think they can technically run out. It sounds like they always hold back packs for shows and special occasions, so there should should be enough reserve stock even if the ordering system sold too many. Ninja said he had at least 100 packs of ninja fruit he could restock them with if needed.



No, I got in on the very first orders of Malibu. It was available days after I placed the order. I even placed a second order the following day (maybe two days later) for another Malibu that has since shipped. 

Not worried that they sold too many, just worried that the first order (2xMalibu) slipped through the cracks.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> well, i got an update also... it seems as if ljss & oceangrown are having good problems. just checked & it seems that malibu pie is currently out of stock... we all have overwhelmed him trying to secure great genetics for ourselves.


It was out on Tuesday, could have been out as early as Monday night.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

In response to my email (yesterday), I just got the tracking , "Pre-Shipment". So I will receive the two orders placed after, before the 2xMalibu.

Happy that they are coming. 

They're just flooded with orders.

(Edit- "their" should have been "they're". These "Smart Phones" must have been graded on a curve.)


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It was out on Tuesday, could have been out as early as Monday night.


hell, dont feel bad, i ordered saturday morning 11am...


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes they are flooded with orders,I haven't gotten my email tracking info yet.i know they have received [email protected]* funny I got three packs of Malibu too.i usually get two packs,sometimes just one.i did get receive my pack of obiwan and bewitched the other day.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> hell, dont feel bad, i ordered saturday morning 11am...


The order that I just received "Pre-Shipment" info for was made at 5am, Saturday. Seriously, I woke up from a weird dream, went directly to the site to check, knew it was in before even scrolling down (phone) because I could see the top portion of the "Malibu" jpg (where there had been nothing for Malibu before). Golden.

Really looking forward to popping/hunting these packs, all of the OG gear for that matter.

(Edit- "new" should have been "knew". "Smart Phone" my ass. It's only half the stupid phones fault, I've been told I have catchers mits for hands. Not even the "Plus" can hang. Come on Apple! Give me a damn iPad mini-mobile!)


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 30, 2017)

I just got the update on my order, I was also starting to feel nervous. I thought the Lumberjack guy was gonna be pissed after our weekend hidden stash raid.


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

@BustinScales510 Right, right. Lumberjack trying to accommodate the "Waitlisters", but the ninja raid left them empty handed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 31, 2017)

lol y'all get 'em on the backdoor workaround?  

SHoulda grabbed Rift that way, but wasn't sure... eh next time. 

Folks need to give @806KING thanks for the plug on the speakeasy entrance.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 31, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Folks need to give @806KING thanks for the plug on the speakeasy entrance.


And @mr. childs , it was his enigmatic response that initially led me to just stare at the webpage until I figured it out (like one of those weird 90s mall posters that had pictures hidden in them haha)


----------



## 806KING (Apr 1, 2017)

Got'em


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 1, 2017)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3917559
> Got'em


we are all greatful in the most way to paul, vader, & the crew...


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 2, 2017)

just got my jedi today. i don't save packs like some i pop everything and keep the worthy. I'm thinking with my 2 keeper rift moms, a ninja fruit mom, and a jedi mom.....i will have the full terp package with the fruity, gassy, and straight sour. my goal.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

@sourchunks I've got the same approach, but started buying them up too quick. That, I I like slowing things down Nov-Feb so that I can "kinda" enjoy the holidays. I'm a little backed up right now (for what I have planned).


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 2, 2017)

even though some dont like him, listening to the potcast i heard matt riot mention a good idea in regards to seeds. if you only have one pack, make f2's first, then save the rest of the beans to hunt through later on.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> even though some dont like him, listening to the potcast i heard matt riot mention a good idea in regards to seeds. if you only have one pack, make f2's first, then save the rest of the beans to hunt through later on.


Yeah, but you don't know what you're "F2'ing", might just be getting the "Fucking Shits" (as in Fx#2=diarrhea). I like popping them all together because you get a direct unequivocal comparison. Round 2 of the same seals the deal. Clones stay in constant rotation until the keeper is identified, all sub-par phenos culled.

I'd say that "bagseed" deserves special consideration and that the normal "rules" do not apply.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> we are all greatful in the most way to paul, vader, & the crew...
> View attachment 3917662


And I thought I had a problem with my stash habit.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 2, 2017)

Finally got my shipping confirmation today


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Yeah, but you don't know what you're "F2'ing", might just be getting the "Fucking Shits" (as in Fx#2=diarrhea). I like popping them all together because you get a direct unequivocal comparison. Round 2 of the same seals the deal. Clones stay in constant rotation until the keeper is identified, all sub-par phenos culled.
> 
> I'd say that "bagseed" deserves special consideration and that the normal "rules" do not apply.


as transparent as vader & ogs seem to be, do you think there would be that many irregularities & problems with their f2's ? i know plants can reach back to their grandparents & what not, but do you really think that the genetic expression would vary that much since they arent f4's or f5's ?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 2, 2017)

greg nr said:


> And I thought I had a problem with my stash habit.


its hard brother, somewhat perishable collectibles, but i'd like to crack a bean in 2025 or 2030. i could only imagine the seed stock ocean grown has stored not to be shipped out to us


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> as transparent as vader & ogs seem to be, do you think there would be that many irregularities & problems with their f2's ? i know plants can reach back to their grandparents & what not, but do you really think that the genetic expression would vary that much since they arent f4's or f5's ?


Just pointing out the possibility. That, and I would want to F2 the best from the pack if I was going to at all. "The best" would need to be identified before that could be done. That's just me though.

Really digging OG's gear. Pissed at myself for not picking up Helmet and Ninja when I saw it up before. I'm going to make sure I get all of their gear from here, on out, fanboy style.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 2, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Just pointing out the possibility. That, and I would want to F2 the best from the pack if I was going to at all. "The best" would need to be identified before that could be done. That's just me though.
> 
> Really digging OG's gear. Pissed at myself for not picking up Helmet and Ninja when I saw it up before. I'm going to make sure I get all of their gear from here, on out, fanboy style.


becoming your own personal vault like Svalbard?


----------



## Odin* (Apr 2, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> becoming your own personal vault like Svalbard?



I've been trying to collect elite gear for many years. I was a "clone only" snob until the end of '15, when some bagseed (and some of my own beans) showed me the light. I had 8 keepers at that time (lost a "few" along the way), now I have ~30 (live strains, not counting the packs I've yet to pop). Haven't even popped an OG pack, just have a good feeling about Vader, the OG crew, and their gear. 

Strain hording for life.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3918467


Let the terp hunt begin


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 3, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Finally got my shipping confirmation today


The wait list must have been big,just got an email that for my spot on the list.but gotta give another shout out for help to @806KING and @mr. childs ,I should have 3 packs of Malibu pie in my hands by Thursday


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## 806KING (Apr 3, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> The wait list must have been big,just got an email that for my spot on the list.but gotta give another shoot out for help to @806KING and @mr. childs ,I should have 3 packs of Malibu pie in my hands by Thursday


Thank you


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

Anybody recognize this place...














Neptune's Net, couple miles out of Malibu, just inside Ventura County line, PCH (Pacific Coast Highway)



My "Ocean Grown" are getting the ocean grown treatment... and that Malibu Pie is home.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

G.V said:


> If there is any member here that can pull that off for me the money is waiting, I will cover ALL costs and a little extra as a Thank you too.
> 
> Thanks for the replies folks.



I got a pack of Malibu with your name on it. Can still grab you an Obi-Wan if you're interested. I've already got "confirmation" from a member here (that I'm "legit"), if @skunkwreck is willing to chime in.

One of my closest/oldest friends is from Oz, we're already same as kin.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 4, 2017)

@G.V Why did I assume Oz? Probably Uk. Grandad was from London, so the "kin" remark still stands.

Anyhow, I didn't want to part with any of my Malibu, so I ordered another (in case you want it). Worst case scenario, I have 6. Obiwan is still on the table.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 4, 2017)

My little OG collection...








Not even looking to "collect", I need to get poppin'.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 4, 2017)

Got my notification for the Jedi but not the Malibu...that's the one I'm really holding out for. Hopefully they release more I got on the list pretty early too I believe.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> My little OG collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess the malibu is worth it then?  I grabbed some but it will be behind ninja and alian rift in line.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 4, 2017)

greg nr said:


> So I guess the malibu is worth it then?  I grabbed some but it will be behind ninja and alian rift in line.



We're all digging on the OG gear, so we have to trust the OG crew. It was Vader that discovered a very special Jawa Pie pheno (Malibu) and then bred it with his Jawa Pie male. So, Jawa Pie is an awesome cross, but Malibu is that cross "refined".

Rift is bomb-digity and I'm stupid for not getting Ninja when I had the chance. I don't think you can go wrong with popping any OG beans. I haven't had the pleasure of popping OG yet, but I know that they've got a little more than genetics and "know how" on their side. They're using the force, so you know they're on the level.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 4, 2017)

That Malibu  I'm about to drop a half pack of Jawa, I had no idea the Malibu was a more refined version 

Good looks @Odin*


----------



## greg nr (Apr 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> We're all digging on the OG gear, so we have to trust the OG crew. It was Vader that discovered a very special Jawa Pie pheno (Malibu) and then bred it with his Jawa Pie male. So, Jawa Pie is an awesome cross, but Malibu is that cross "refined".
> 
> Rift is bomb-digity and I'm stupid for not getting Ninja when I had the chance. I don't think you can go wrong with popping any OG beans. I haven't had the pleasure of popping OG yet, but I know that they've got a little more than genetics and "know how" on their side. They're using the force, so you know they're on the level.


Using the force, I love it, but it explains a lot...

"These are the beanz you are looking for; you will buy these beanz now"... "I will buy these beanz now".

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 4, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Using the force, I love it, but it explains a lot...
> 
> "These are the beanz you are looking for; you will buy these beanz now"... "I will buy these beanz now".
> 
> Makes perfect sense.



Damn it, fell for that Jedi mind trick and didn't even realize. No, I allowed it to happen in order to fascilitate my own desires. All by design.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That Malibu  I'm about to drop a half pack of Jawa, I had no idea the Malibu was a more refined version
> 
> Good looks @Odin*



Yeah, I figure the Jawa will give you diversity to choose your own fav from, the Malibu will more closely resemble Vader's pic.


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> My little OG collection...
> 
> 
> Not even looking to "collect", I need to get poppin'.


get poppin and send me a cut of your best malibu pie keeper, thanks!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Yeah, I figure the Jawa will give you diversity to choose your own fav from, the Malibu will more closely resemble Vader's pic.


Malibu jay guve you more variation than Jawa Pie all Malibu Pie are f2 so we know how usually that opens up for lots more variation and recessive traits. But depends on how his Jawa Pie male and the Malibu pheno breeds. Guess will see when somebody gets to cracking lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 6, 2017)

Just got my Malibu pie in to add to my other packs. Super excited to see what comes out


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 7, 2017)

@Odin* have these been snatched up already?


----------



## Odin* (Apr 7, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> @Odin* have these been snatched up already?View attachment 3920647



Gaaaah! On the off chance this was a hint that the Vader was up I rushed to the site only to find that they are "Out of Stock". Nooooo, mind fuck!






No, I just jumped on the OG bandwagon, no Vader yet. Sadly, I've been following this thread and checking the posted drops. I've seen Dark Plasma, Skunkbeard, Swashbuckler, Dark Helmet, Ninja Fruit, etc. come and go... and NOW I "get it". Feel like a dingo for no getting with the program sooner. Not gonna catch me sleepin' on these again, snatchin' 'em with a quickness from here, on out.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Gaaaah! On the off chance this was a hint that the Vader was up I rushed to the site only to find that they are "Out of Stock". Nooooo, mind fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i had missed the chance, looks like the price has been raised by a jackson also...


----------



## Odin* (Apr 8, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i thought i had missed the chance, looks like the price has been raised by a jackson also...


It's been a buck twenty for awhile... and I'm seeing what you're seeing, but I've been checking in religiously, so certain that I haven't (missed it).


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 8, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It's been a buck twenty for awhile... and I'm seeing what you're seeing, but I've been checking in religiously, so certain that I haven't (missed it).


damn, my memory is fading, i always thought it was an even 100 like the rest. hopefully spartan kush should be coming up soon, keep an eye out for it, maybe even testers first. i'd like to know if anyone can comment on the differences between the jedi og & malibu testers vs the general releases ?...


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I got a pack of Malibu with your name on it. Can still grab you an Obi-Wan if you're interested. I've already got "confirmation" from a member here (that I'm "legit"), if @skunkwreck is willing to chime in.
> 
> One of my closest/oldest friends is from Oz, we're already same as kin.


What's jumping buddy I know you're legit and to anyone else Odin's good ppl .


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 9, 2017)

Obi-day 10-this bitch is goin h.a.m.-had to move her so sorry for shitty pic


----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2017)

So what is so special about vader og? Why the premium? (note: I'm happy for their success with it, just curious).

Tx


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

greg nr said:


> So what is so special about vader og? Why the premium? (note: I'm happy for their success with it, just curious).
> 
> Tx


this is only my perspective, others have their reasons; i like & appreciate the transparency foremost. the price is only a little bit more than my favorite breeder... solid strains that i have seen friends with more cash than i have commited to growing do well with. also i just like to collect genetics for the future... i'm kinda boring, but i just tried to give my reasons, i'm sure others more intrenched in history of ogs & vader could delve deeper for you...
peace


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Odin* (Apr 9, 2017)

greg nr said:


> So what is so special about vader og? Why the premium? (note: I'm happy for their success with it, just curious).
> 
> Tx



Papi in the Vader OG cross is the plant who's conception marked the inception of "Ocean Grown Seeds". Their "Ocean Grown #3" is held very tightly and doesn't show up in any of their other crosses. Vader OG is a shot at something special.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Papi in the Vader OG cross is the plant who's conception marked the inception of "Ocean Grown Seeds". Their "Ocean Grown #3" is held very tightly and doesn't show up in any of their other crosses. Vader OG is a shot at something special.


see, the dense lummox i am, i thought @greg nr was talking about vader himself... thank you @Odin* for the clarification & explanation...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> see, the dense lummox i am, i thought @greg nr was talking about vader himself... thank you @Odin* for the clarification & explanation...


Yup, I was asking about the strain, not the person.....

Not that I'm indifferent to vader himself..


----------



## Odin* (Apr 9, 2017)

Got that "B-Witched" coming. Anybody know the characteristics of the "Highlander" pheno Vader mentioned on IG (his personal fav)?

Cupcakes sound nice.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Got that "B-Witched" coming. Anybody know the characteristics of the "Highlander" pheno Vader mentioned on IG (his personal fav)?
> 
> Cupcakes sound nice.


have you seen the tester list ninja mentioned regarding the ninja fruit father?...


----------



## Odin* (Apr 9, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> have you seen the tester list ninja mentioned regarding the ninja fruit father?...


Nope, but referring (possibly) to the Animal cross shared on IG?


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Nope, but referring (possibly) to the Animal cross shared on IG?


----------



## Odin* (Apr 10, 2017)

I believe the jig is up, back door closed. In the Malibu reviews someone mentions that they have just ordered Ninja Fruit, that is dated April 4'th.

The OG crew is savvy to us and has changed their "Wait List" protocol. This is what I feared would happen if too many took advantage. Oh well...


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 10, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I believe the jig is up, back door closed. In the Malibu reviews someone mentions that they have just ordered Ninja Fruit, that is dated April 4'th.
> 
> The OG crew is savvy to us and has changed their "Wait List" protocol. This is what I feared would happen if too many took advantage. Oh well...


Yea suckers that sleep late start complaining like busters..


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 10, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I believe the jig is up, back door closed. In the Malibu reviews someone mentions that they have just ordered Ninja Fruit, that is dated April 4'th.
> 
> The OG crew is savvy to us and has changed their "Wait List" protocol. This is what I feared would happen if too many took advantage. Oh well...


maybe not though... the coming days will tell the story. i am still looking for "man o war" & "peg leg" testers...


----------



## 806KING (Apr 11, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> maybe not though... the coming days will tell the story. i am still looking for "man o war" & "peg leg" testers...


I can still type in the old stuff like skunkbeard and it still shows up


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 11, 2017)

806KING said:


> I can still type in the old stuff like skunkbeard and it still shows up


yep, i consistently look for more astrochimp daily, along with spartan kush & forum wizard testers...


----------



## G.V (Apr 12, 2017)

Watching ya'll with these Ocean Grown Seeds is torture. 

Been looking back through the thread all week.

You only hear feint whispers in the wind over here in the UK. 

Maybe soon though. Think OGSeeds have got the right idea with keeping it tight. Exclusive will always beat extensive in the world of Canna.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 14, 2017)

806KING said:


> I can still type in the old stuff like skunkbeard and it still shows up


...head on over there now...


----------



## 806KING (Apr 15, 2017)

Vader OG waitlist went out


----------



## Odin* (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> Vader OG waitlist went out


I snagged the last two just now.

Muahahahahahanahbahnanbahahahhahahababhahahahajjahahajajaajjaajaajajanannajjaahahhahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 15, 2017)

Only allowed one in cart, two separate orders (with a quickness)... and my password is "hella" long.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 15, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I snagged the last two just now.
> 
> Muahahahahahanahbahnanbahahahhahahababhahahahajjahahajajaajjaajaajajanannajjaahahhahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha.


Nice I still have a pack from the last drop glad you finally got them


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> Vader OG waitlist went out


if only you were able to be conversed with...


----------



## Odin* (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> Nice I still have a pack from the last drop glad you finally got them


"The force is strong with this one" -Vader


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> Nice I still have a pack from the last drop glad you finally got them


i tried to contact you...


----------



## 806KING (Apr 15, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i tried to contact you...


Never got a message


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> Never got a message


i cant converse with you...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 15, 2017)

Is anyone getting these genetics tested? I wanna see some tests 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Is anyone getting these genetics tested? I wanna see some tests
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not yet, but steephill finally started testing here...


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 15, 2017)

dang been checking that multiple times a day for months and missed it. lord knows i dont need to buy anymore beans anyways...


----------



## 806KING (Apr 15, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "The force is strong with this one" -Vader


 see  I'm good


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> see  I'm good
> View attachment 3925315


I see ya playa playa. What you growing now NF and what else


----------



## 806KING (Apr 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see ya playa playa. What you growing now NF and what else


Nf,obi one,fruity pebbles jaws,lifesaver BOG,mutniks spaceaged genetics,
gelato 33 sure bread, OG pie breath bay exclusives and JTR


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> Nf,obi one,fruity pebbles jaws,lifesaver BOG,mutniks spaceaged genetics,
> gelato 33 sure bread, OG pie breath bay exclusives and JTR


How's that lifesaver and fruity pebbles


----------



## 806KING (Apr 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How's that lifesaver and fruity pebbles


They are babies but coming along nice 
The fruity pebble is real finicky on the nutes


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 15, 2017)

Obi-day 16


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 15, 2017)

806KING said:


> see  I'm good
> View attachment 3925315


no true need for more beans, but a few extras couldnt hurt... yes, i am an enabler...


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 16, 2017)

going to the mormon church in aliso viejo by bus right now.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 16, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> no true need for more beans, but a few extras couldnt hurt... yes, i am an enabler...


Of course I will probably end up getting more


----------



## Odin* (Apr 16, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> going to the mormon church in aliso viejo by bus right now.



The Easter Rabbit (I will not refer to myself as a "bunny") and his helper (my wife is the "bunny") were up early and just finished stashing baskets/plastic eggs/toys. Then going to the church that my parents were married/where I was "presented" with my fam, parents, and grand parents.

Then a rager at my house... and sticking with the "encrypted", I'm able to get my fill of citrus right now.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 16, 2017)

I separated this because I didn't want it convoluted by the above. I remember there was a very awesome herb dubbed "Vader OG" in some of the Hollywood clubs and one on Ventura Blvd around '06-'07. I think the OG crew is from Sothern California. Wonder if it was the same crew, or "inspired" by the cut as it's flowers gained notoriety elsewhere. ?


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 16, 2017)

My cellphone number is 1-949-510-1764


----------



## Odin* (Apr 16, 2017)

My Address is

710 Stoney Peak Ct.
Green Acres CA, 91420

I like cheeseburgers with cheese.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 17, 2017)

Dropped 5 original release Jawa pie this weekend  

Will post when they are more interesting. Any tips on what to look for and I'm all ears


----------



## Odin* (Apr 17, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Dropped 5 original release Jawa pie this weekend
> 
> Will post when they are more interesting. Any tips on what to look for and I'm all ears


"Vader" from OG found a pheno that he dubbed "Malibu". Find something similar to that and you're golden. If only "we" could discern what that pheno is like.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 17, 2017)

Odin* said:


> "Vader" from OG found a pheno that he dubbed "Malibu". Find something similar to that and you're golden. If only "we" could discern what that pheno is like.


I'll post pics as we go brother man


----------



## Odin* (Apr 17, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'll post pics as we go brother man


Sounds like a plan. I'll be sure to share my Jawa Pie experience (expecting extraordinary).


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2017)

Have 3 Malibu pies in dirt hopefully they come up happy.


----------



## 806KING (Apr 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have 3 Malibu pies in dirt hopefully they come up happy.


Nice ready to see them


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 18, 2017)

Any test results of the 30% they advertise? It's been about a year and nobody has posted 30% lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results of the 30% they advertise? It's been about a year and nobody has posted 30% lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you see 30%? Are you running any of their gear to dispute that fact or you just trolling the thread on some hate shit? I haven't seen one person here or on IG dissatisfied with their gear period. And those thc numbers don't mean shit to me. That's shit can be manipulated on so many levels. Long as the smoke is fire and putting me and my people in the zone fuck thc percentages.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 18, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results of the 30% they advertise? It's been about a year and nobody has posted 30% lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been about a year and you haven't given proof this was ever stated by them either lol. Vader and the rest of the crew are pretty level headed and smart dudes... Highly doubt they ever claimed this without proof. Testing is garbage in its current state anyway...i can probably test some mid grade at 30% as long as these labs get their money.

Edit: In fact ill ask them myself if they've ever claimed this. You said they advertised it at lat years Cannabis Cup correct?

You also trolled the Sin City thread for awhile cause you didn't find the CBD pheno you were wanting in a single pack of seeds and claimed their CBD lines were bunk. Numerous IG posts with high CBD tests proved that wrong which is why I assume the trolling ended on that front..


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 18, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results of the 30% they advertise? It's been about a year and nobody has posted 30% lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you know you could actually buy some of their gear & try... i mean its only a little bit of money & experimentation to find your answer truthfully...


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> you know you could actually buy some of their gear & try... i mean its only a little bit of money & experimentation to find your answer truthfully...


Don't worry fam I'll send him a cut of Malibu pie when they get big enough.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 18, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results of the 30% they advertise? It's been about a year and nobody has posted 30% lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a year into your claim of seeing some advertised 30% and you still huffing and puffing... where is the advert bro, and don't come in here with "uh one time some cat might have said something alluding to..." bullshit.. 

I assure you the Ninja Fruit, Dark Helmet, and Jawa Pie are all very frosty and they're in very good company and all the Ocean Grown gear is holding its own.

You get high with numbers? What about the strains with like 7% that will knock your head off? But that's not the point, the point is just stop, buy it and grow it or buy some and smoke it or find some to pay for it to be tested or move the on


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry, but when they advertised it last year at the cup I had my doubts. They had tons of gear advertising 30%. All I'm doing is asking for results. It's been over a year and I haven't seen any test results and they still have the same strains.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry, but when they advertised it last year at the cup I had my doubts. They had tons of gear advertising 30%. All I'm doing is asking for results. It's been over a year and I haven't seen any test results and they still have the same strains.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What cup did you see this at? Have you tried any of their strains yourself? Which member of ocean grown took your b--ch? If you can't contribute to the thread bro just fall back. This 30% shit don't mean nothing to US. We still buying their beans regardless of baseless claims. If you want a few beans of NF, JP, MP, Vader OG, or any other strain they made hit me up I'll send you some to run!!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What cup did you see this at? Have you tried any of their strains yourself? Which member of ocean grown took your b--ch? If you can't contribute to the thread bro just fall back. This 30% shit don't mean nothing to US. We still buying their beans regardless of baseless claims. If you want a few beans of NF, JP, MP, Vader OG, or any other strain they made hit me up I'll send you some to run!!


Last years first cannabis cup in Michigan. I got in 2 hrs early. Happened to be in right place at the right time. Walked around to everyone's booth while they were setting up, seen they had literature on their different strains and asked if they had any test results for what they claimed was 30%. After I asked him if he had any test results for the countless strains he had marked 30% he said no. I wasn't going into why someone would claim something if they had no test results consistent with their claim. Don't wanna cramp anyone's brain. I guess it's all in what you claim.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 18, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Last years first cannabis cup in Michigan. I got in 2 hrs early. Happened to be in right place at the right time. Walked around to everyone's booth while they were setting up, seen they had literature on their different strains and asked if they had any test results for what they claimed was 30%. After I asked him if he had any test results for the countless strains he had marked 30% he said no. I wasn't going into why someone would claim something if they had no test results consistent with their claim. Don't wanna cramp anyone's brain. I guess it's all in what you claim.


"he" being vader himself?...


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't know their names their were like 3 guys and they were setting their booth up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greywind (Apr 19, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Any test results of the 30% they advertise? It's been about a year and nobody has posted 30% lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry, but when they advertised it last year at the cup I had my doubts. They had tons of gear advertising 30%. All I'm doing is asking for results. It's been over a year and I haven't seen any test results and they still have the same strains.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Last years first cannabis cup in Michigan. I got in 2 hrs early. Happened to be in right place at the right time. Walked around to everyone's booth while they were setting up, seen they had literature on their different strains and asked if they had any test results for what they claimed was 30%. After I asked him if he had any test results for the countless strains he had marked 30% he said no. I wasn't going into why someone would claim something if they had no test results consistent with their claim. Don't wanna cramp anyone's brain. I guess it's all in what you claim.


You, my trollish friend, get an award for persistence. Rarely have I seen, if ever, your level of dedication to pulling shit out of your ass and sharing it with everyone. Even when everyone has shunned your shit, you keep juggling your turds and trying to make a spectacle of the show. Kudos, DEB69 (my shorthand name for you) for your exceptional troll game...


----------



## 806KING (Apr 19, 2017)

greywind said:


> You, my trollish friend, get an award for persistence. Rarely have I seen, if ever, your level of dedication to pulling shit out of your ass and sharing it with everyone. Even when everyone has shunned your shit, you keep juggling your turds and trying to make a spectacle of the show. Kudos, DEB69 (my shorthand name for you) for your exceptional troll game...


Priceless!!! Lmfao good one grey


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 19, 2017)

@DirtyEyeball696 - I talked to Ninja from Ocean Grown...here it is straight from the horse's mouth: 

_Nope. Maybe he/she has us confused with someone else. I don't believe OceanGrownSeeds has ever claimed a 30% thc strain. If that troll tries hard enough, he can find random test that people have been getting on their finished product. _


There it is. Take it as you will but they're not the type of guys to bullshit for no reason...

Another mystery solved by the dank detective  Back to trollville dood.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys. Is lumberjack running a 4/20 sale that you're aware of?


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 19, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> Hey guys. Is lumberjack running a 4/20 sale that you're aware of?


Doubt it but if they were I'd say the hell with GLG n drop all my cash on OG


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 19, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Doubt it but if they were I'd say the hell with GLG n drop all my cash on OG


Right on, thanks for the reply. I'm going to get some OG seeds regardless , but who doesn't want to save a few bucks?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> @DirtyEyeball696 - I talked to Ninja from Ocean Grown...here it is straight from the horse's mouth:
> 
> _Nope. Maybe he/she has us confused with someone else. I don't believe OceanGrownSeeds has ever claimed a 30% thc strain. If that troll tries hard enough, he can find random test that people have been getting on their finished product. _
> 
> ...


Ask him if they had a booth at the cannabis cup last year in Michigan (the first cup)? Ha! Troll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 20, 2017)

Dark Helmet, Jawa Pie, & Ninja Fruit all got the Double Dutch dust, few weeks out.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 20, 2017)

All five of my Jawa pie popped and growing  should be fun


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Ask him if they had a booth at the cannabis cup last year in Michigan (the first cup)? Ha! Troll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told him exactly what you said.That was his response.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Ask him if they had a booth at the cannabis cup last year in Michigan (the first cup)? Ha! Troll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still never answered me message boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astronomikl (Apr 20, 2017)

damn I wish they shipped overseas..... I need that dark helmet in my life no homo


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> You still never answered me message boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, nobody is going to fetch your friggin rocks.

You don't know who you spoke with. Nobody remembers talking to you or saying anything similar to what you are saying they said. You have no witnesses. You have no video. You have no pictures or even a pamphlet. You can't point to a forum posting where they said it. You haven't even proven you were even there.

Let it go. Move on. Don't let it eat you up.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Dude, nobody is going to fetch your friggin rocks.
> 
> You don't know who you spoke with. Nobody remembers talking to you or saying anything similar to what you are saying they said. You have no witnesses. You have no video. You have no pictures or even a pamphlet. You can't point to a forum posting where they said it. You haven't even proven you were even there.
> 
> Let it go. Move on. Don't let it eat you up.


that why i asked him to just buy some seeds & seek out that 30% he's looking for...


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 20, 2017)

12/12 on the jedi og pack i just dropped. shells were fairly tough at least half of em needed a hand getting out and 1 straggler i thought wasnt going to germinate broke soil 3 days after the first 11.. first run with OG


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 20, 2017)

astronomikl said:


> damn I wish they shipped overseas..... I need that dark helmet in my life no homo



U might want to check with them I swear they are doing international shipping now, they had a post on IG about it


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Dude, nobody is going to fetch your friggin rocks.
> 
> You don't know who you spoke with. Nobody remembers talking to you or saying anything similar to what you are saying they said. You have no witnesses. You have no video. You have no pictures or even a pamphlet. You can't point to a forum posting where they said it. You haven't even proven you were even there.
> 
> Let it go. Move on. Don't let it eat you up.


Real easy bro I asked if they were there for the first cannabis cup in Michigan. My 2 year old granddaughter could answer that question? Yes they had pamphlets of 30% & yes they remember me asking them about it and no they don't want to remember it of course, cause they are from Cali and all that, what's that really mean anyway. It means they were desperate for business at first by claiming something they can't prove. For F sake I haven't even seen 1 test result unless something has been posted that I can't read. I'm gonna start a seed company now seems to be pretty profitable considering all you need is a fancy label and have a nickname like hansolo or lukeskywalker maybe even darth Vader. What a bunch of out of touch nerds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 20, 2017)

You.have.said.pamphlet?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> You.have.said.pamphlet?


Cmon bro it's easy English to read. Not trying to be an a** but when people make nerdy comments I have to goto here






Mother Nature


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 20, 2017)

so that's a no?


plenty of bird seed to go around just be nicer and maybe do like was suggested earlier and join in the hunt for that 30%, if that's what matters to you..


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 21, 2017)

That's not the point I was making 
If a company has to claim something they can't deliver just to drum up sales that's wack. And yes he had pamphlets that said 30% he just doesn't want to recall our conversation. I was there when they were setting up at the first cup in Michigan and yes he remembers me but when someone is called out on something it's miraculous how they forget a conversation before the rush of people hit the gate. Amazing that nobody has any test results and this is a old thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 21, 2017)

Typically when one is accused in some manner, the responsibility of laying any claim to said proof lies on the accuser.

Otherwise it's slander.

What's amazing to me is that this subject is so captivating to someone who has such little interest in the product but so much interest in the tests, when the actual consumers have nil interest in same tests (hence no results)


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 21, 2017)

I guess since your just the messenger boy and these guys treat you like puppets you have no right to say I'm wrong. I'm not making anything up so you have no reason to pipe in to say anything. You never answered my question as to if they were at the first cannabis cup last year in flint. Ok messenger boy ask them that. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 21, 2017)

If I was concerned in the slightest with keeping the community honest and free of breeders offering printed false advertisements I'd have snagged them in hopes of offering evidence should I someday chose to voice this to the community.

Unfortunately I'd expect few to believe some 3rd hand hearsay when nobody else has come forward saying they bought seeds under the premise of some 30% expectation.

But you do not have said pamphlet, NOBODY will corroborate your story, and not a soul in here has complaining about a lack of 30% results.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> And yes he had pamphlets that said 30% he just doesn't want to recall our conversation. I was there when they were setting up at the first cup in Michigan and yes he remembers me ...Amazing that nobody has any test results and this is a old thread.



This is what has stuck out to me. In all of the people that they would have encountered at that cup, what makes you so certain that they would remember you, in particular? Also, of all of the people that where there and visited the booth, there isn't a single person to cooberate the story on any forum, IG, Facebook, nada. People post up all kinds of dumb crap that they receive, eat, shit, "mementoes", whatever. One example of the pamphlet would have been kept and posted somewhere, but it hasn't been. So, perhaps they did have pamphlets and they do recall you, as well as the conversation, but after the initial prank, all of the "30% paraphernalia" was incinerated. 


Is it at all possible that you @DirtyEyeball696 are confusing them with another vendor?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> You never answered my question as to if they were at the first cannabis cup last year in flint. Ok messenger boy ask them that. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dude seriously doesn't know how to answer ?'s
I was the first person to walk up to their booth 2 hrs before the gates open while they were setting up. Ask him that messenger guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> This dude seriously doesn't know how to answer ?'s
> I was the first person to walk up to their booth 2 hrs before the gates open while they were setting up. Ask him that messenger guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't this burden be on you since you're the one presenting some kind of case against the named? You should be showing to those you want to believe you some evidence that you were they, they were there, and this supposed pamphlet... waiting.


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 21, 2017)

could I come to you cuz I want to visit kentucky?
theres nothing to do here in the OC
its so boring here
but my dog is here
I cant leave my dog
its a german sheperd
I Live here all alone
the mother is in santa cruz
she went up to Northern california Berkeley Barf and half moon bay and santa cruz
to her aquaintence up north
should I bring the dog on the plane?
I have been in the OhSee far too long and theres nowhere to go


What?
where do you go for fun in kentucky?
what do you do there
where do the cool kids go?
they grow alot of weed outdoors in kentucky I know that for sure
I drink Jim Beam kentucky straight bourbon whiskey 750 ml plastick bottle for ten bucks straight out the bottle violently hahaha
like a whiskey drinking indian
jack daniels sucks
jim beam is way better
use lemonade as a "chaser"


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Apr 21, 2017)

What's good?
are you in california now or kentucky?
por favour answer me
I smoked half a joint yesterday because it was 420
4/20 is HiTLers birthday someone told me that yesterday
phone me: 1-949-510-1764

Kentucky
my discover credit card is coming in the mail tomorrow
should I fly to kentucky?
orange county sucks
i'm bored to death here
the people suck too

It won't be fun if you come to Kentucky
Should I come to you?
yes

Lol
hahaha
can you come today or tomorrow?

I don't have the money for flight
i'm gonna buy your ticket when the discover card comes in my mailbox today or tomorrow

Okay then
you will fly from Louisville to LAX
los angeles

Okay then
no not los angeles, the airport in santa ana
orange county
its called john wayne airport

Alright
I have to call the discover credit card company
cuz I lost the card
they will send me a new one overnight delivery

Alright
you cant get a girlfriend on Myspace
you have to get Tinder hahaha

Can you do something for me right now??
si
what do u need?

I need a iTunes card
ok

You can get it for me?
yes
like $20 bucks on it or how much?
my relatives are millionaire

$25 $50 $100 anyone you can afford
I bum money from them
my relatives give me cash

Lol
sure
thanx 4 saying yes when I asked you to be my girlfriend

So how much can you get now?
Lol... We gonna have sex when i come to you


----------



## Odin* (Apr 21, 2017)

You have a German Shepard, I like Germany. Beautiful country, great people.

I prefer Scotch, Duncan taylor Glen Grant 25, if you like "peaty", Ardbeg.

No "chasers", those are a big no-no.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 21, 2017)

@Odin* gone are the days of the 3 day shipping ?... ordered friday night, and just received today. i know, i know, first world problems & whining. i know just shut up because they arrived for me & i have a chance at seeing if i can raise a cultivar that can hit 30% thc...


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Whoa gotta disagree there jack is way better than Jim also anything sour as a chaser turns it into a whisky sour which are awesome.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 21, 2017)

3 jawa pies going on:


----------



## Odin* (Apr 21, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> @Odin* gone are the days of the 3 day shipping ?... ordered friday night, and just received today. i know, i know, first world problems & whining. i know just shut up because they arrived for me & i have a chance at seeing if i can raise a cultivar that can hit 30% thc...View attachment 3928812


Received mine on Wednesday.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 21, 2017)

Well popped one of my Malibu pie packs , nervous at first, they took a bit longer than usual but they all are up and happy.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 21, 2017)

All this stuff over 30% , for one them guys know there products and have a dialed in system, highly doubt most of us could grow equally to them. So just grow it , test it and then leave it be.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 22, 2017)

Money says that I can pull 30%+ from at least one of these.







(Wondering if they ran out of "Malibu" labels for the last pack that I received, or just the MP decall included in the packaging.)


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 22, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Money says that I can pull 30%+ from at least one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picking up cuts @the cup also!!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Obi-day 23


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Obi-day 23View attachment 3929134 View attachment 3929135


awesome. 
will be watching as she develops!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> awesome.
> will be watching as she develops!


Thanks man-iam super excited as well-most vigorous plant in the room right now


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Obi-day 23View attachment 3929134 View attachment 3929135


Looking good my brother. What's the nose on her?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good my brother. What's the nose on her?


Thanks vato-the nose to me is slight lemon peels & fuel but very subtle-frost levels are good so far as well


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2017)

gifted a pack to a buddy and he found a nice obi, 

lemon fuel, a throat coating experience of fumes with lemon


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 22, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> picking up cuts @the cup also!!!!


I am definitely envious,get them all.i will get to one of these events someday.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 22, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Money says that I can pull 30%+ from at least one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey. That's what they claim. Let see the tests


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 22, 2017)

What doesn't the dude or dudes chime in. Are they not followers of RIU? Why is someone else answering for them.everyone else seems to defend them but the dudes that came to the cup are pretty mute about this. I would be too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2017)

What's dude's name?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 22, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> What doesn't the dude or dudes chime in. Are they not followers of RIU? Why is someone else answering for them.everyone else seems to defend them but the dudes that came to the cup are pretty mute about this. I would be too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not interested in actually talking to anyone from the company, if you were you would go to the website and email them or write to him on his youtube channel which is where he responds to people regularly.

You are just here to troll and this painfully boring story about you talking to them at the cup and 30% thc has gotten stale and you sound like someone with severe head trauma.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 23, 2017)

Like I said. You have no clue what went on that day so find some more nuts to jump on. And who cares about social media. Just a bunch of kids looking for attention and likes. Those dudes at OG hyped their product in the beginning. I saw it and that's all that matters. I guess that's a pretty good idea business wise. Claiming 30% sure would get you a lot of business. Brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 23, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Like I said. You have no clue what went on that day so find some more nuts to jump on. And who cares about social media. Just a bunch of kids looking for attention and likes. Those dudes at OG hyped their product in the beginning. I saw it and that's all that matters. I guess that's a pretty good idea business wise. Claiming 30% sure would get you a lot of business. Brilliant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if they can possibly make it to the cup in clio, please ask them for proof.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well don't ya kind of think it's late now. And if it's the same guys sure they will remember me. I'll even approach them like I did while they were setting up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 23, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Well don't ya kind of think it's late now. And if it's the same guys sure they will remember me. I'll even approach them like I did while they were setting up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you plan on trying gorilla bubble at all, i heard rb26 coaxed 30% out of it?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 23, 2017)

Heard? I wanna see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 23, 2017)

Really to me it's not about the THC but when someone claims it on multiple strains just to boost business then yea I got a little problem with that. If it's the same guys coming to the cup that were at the first one last year then yea they will definitely recognize me. You gotta remember I talked to these guys as they were setting up not when the masses flowed through the gates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 23, 2017)

Say man can y'all leave that dude alone and let him get the fuck with that 30% shit. Messing up a good thread with bullshit. If he wanna see 30% weed let him grow that shit hisself. Tired of that dumb ass shit. He stuck on shit he supposedly seen or heard last year. Man this 2017 let it go or grow you a fucking pack and see if it's fire or wack.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweet vocab, sure you'll go places too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 23, 2017)

@Vato_504 I feel you, if people want to go all private investigator and call out breeders then do the due diligence and get the evidence otherwise, case dismissed.


----------



## maxamus1 (Apr 23, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Like I said. You have no clue what went on that day so find some more nuts to jump on. And who cares about social media. Just a bunch of kids looking for attention and likes. Those dudes at OG hyped their product in the beginning. I saw it and that's all that matters. I guess that's a pretty good idea business wise. Claiming 30% sure would get you a lot of business. Brilliant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it only matters that you seen or heard the 30% claims then y r u here complaining about it? Obviously you are the only one that cares about that remark and you haven't even tried their product seems kinda dumb to me to bitch about something you've never had.


----------



## rocker335 (Apr 23, 2017)

Just going to jump in here because this DirtyEyeball loon is ridiculous and he's really getting on my nerves with his smug, low-brow attitude. I've followed Vader for over 3 years now and NEVER has he ever claimed a specific THC percentage as a mark of quality in his flowers. If you actually know Team OG, you know their main priority is extreme vigor and health in lines that are worked to a tee (check out the 5x Bx for the Rift). Pop his beans and grow them out for yourself - that's if you're too chickens*** to grow and document your results so these professionals can tear you down. /rant


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 23, 2017)

Larry Carlton Mr 335??


----------



## rocker335 (Apr 23, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Larry Carlton Mr 335??


Haha, no bro, just a canna-lover and lurker. I usually keep to myself, but I would warrant that I know more than this Eyeball idiot based on how much he loves to run his mouth. Tell ya what, bud - wish this guy would cop a pack of OG genetics and show us lowly peasants how great of a grower he is...


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 23, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> Just going to jump in here because this DirtyEyeball loon is ridiculous and he's really getting on my nerves with his smug, low-brow attitude. I've followed Vader for over 3 years now and NEVER has he ever claimed a specific THC percentage as a mark of quality in his flowers. If you actually know Team OG, you know their main priority is extreme vigor and health in lines that are worked to a tee (check out the 5x Bx for the Rift). Pop his beans and grow them out for yourself - that's if you're too chickens*** to grow and document your results so these professionals can tear you down. /rant


Man I already know. I been following their IG. Dude is just a broke troll that's looking for free beans. I'm not responding to his dumb ass anymore. Imma let these 3 Malibu pies speak for me.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone ever run frost giant?


----------



## 806KING (Apr 27, 2017)

The highlander wait list is up  just signed up need these beans!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 27, 2017)

5/5 for my Jawa pie. I'll post pics once they looka like somethin 

Edit: rooted and in pots


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

NinjaFruit, JawaPie, & DarkHelmet seeded up with Double Dutch pollen (Chronic x Warlock)

terps NinjaFruit > JawaPie > DarkHelmet
vigor JawaPie > NinjaFruit > DarkHelmet
frost DarkHelmet > JawaPie > NinjaFruit


NinjaFruit finally acting right, too little food she's mad, too much food she's mad.. what a pretentious bitch


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 29, 2017)

Obi-day 30


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

^ @Bubby'sndalab Obi looking great! It's a bit on the gassy side for my taste but great smoke.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ^ @Bubby'sndalab Obi looking great! It's a bit on the gassy side for my taste but great smoke.


Thanks bro-i want that gas-working in heavy construction & being around (gas,diesel,fumes,etc)i never wanted these strains-boy was i wrong-i love gassy terps-


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks bro-i want that gas-working in heavy construction & being around (gas,diesel,fumes,etc)i never wanted these strains-boy was i wrong-i love gassy terps-


It's one of the few jars I have to prepare myself for, the terps are very overwhelming to my lungs and breathing yet stays very smooth, not a choking fit smoke but that gassy cool feeling effect can be a bit much for me. It's dank and really tasty smoke.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> It's one of the few jars I have to prepare myself for, the terps are very overwhelming to my lungs and breathing yet stays very smooth, not a choking fit smoke but that gassy cool feeling effect can be a bit much for me. It's dank and really tasty smoke.


Your description jus got me even more excited-my sour dubb x gg#4 has a similar effect for me when i crack the jar-the smell is intoxicating


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 29, 2017)

I've been watching Vader's YouTube channel for several years and have wanted to get some of his crosses. Until about 2 months ago, I had no idea how to get some Ocean Grown gear, but thanks to you guys I now have some in hand. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 5, 2017)

Anybody want to unload some extra og gear looking for dark plasma


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> Anybody want to unload some extra og gear looking for dark plasma


Don't have that one, someone else probably does though. These sat on Lumberjack foreeeeeva


----------



## zypheruk (May 5, 2017)

How can a mortal from N.Ireland get hold of some mr vader seeds?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 6, 2017)

Obi-day 37


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 6, 2017)

zypheruk said:


> How can a mortal from N.Ireland get hold of some mr vader seeds?


get somebody to send you some beans from the states


----------



## Manfromthenorth (May 6, 2017)

Just popped 12 of obiwan and 12 ninja fruit gonna see what is in store for us in them there plants


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 7, 2017)

have 3 jawa pies that appear to be female, still early, but none are showing any sign of male organs. 
#1 is very dense and tight nodes-short and bushy so far-smells cookie dough and fruits. 
 
 

#2 jawa-this one has tigh noding as well, they all do-just not as dense/bushy, little more stretchy than #1-also smells so good, like pineapple tropical fruits and some fuel/funky musk. really nice. 
 
 

#3 jawa-this one is similar to #2 and i like it equally. fatter, kinda of more cookie like leaves imo, but still a bit more open/stretchier than #1-very strong lime funk and tropical layers of fruits. really cool, and will def be flowering #2 and #3.


----------



## EGrower (May 7, 2017)

I just bought a pack of Malibu Pie, I'm pretty excited to get my hands on them! Soon enough. 

Do they send tracking number at all? I haven't received one yet


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 7, 2017)

EGrower said:


> I just bought a pack of Malibu Pie, I'm pretty excited to get my hands on them! Soon enough.
> 
> Do they send tracking number at all? I haven't received one yet


Yes


----------



## Purple veins (May 10, 2017)

EGrower said:


> I just bought a pack of Malibu Pie, I'm pretty excited to get my hands on them! Soon enough.
> 
> Do they send tracking number at all? I haven't received one yet


They do...but stay on their Butts. I waited almost a month after payment and about a dozen emails later i finally got a reply and got my beans thankfully.


----------



## maxamus1 (May 10, 2017)

EGrower said:


> I just bought a pack of Malibu Pie, I'm pretty excited to get my hands on them! Soon enough.
> 
> Do they send tracking number at all? I haven't received one yet


They sure do, I placed an order Thursday tracking # friday an got my beans Monday on the east coast. If you're having any issues email em.


----------



## greg nr (May 10, 2017)

I've ordered three times from them and each time I had the seeds within 2 weeks. I never even bothered to pester them.

Really, I know we live in the age of amazon prime, but I'm old enough to remember an order of anything taking a month. I've got more seeds than I can grow already, so I just chill and wait. I was even in on that 5 for 5 deal and NEVER pestered bg even after what seemed like forever, but the seeds arrived. I wasn't sweating a few dollars ($10 in that case).

Why does everything need to be in your hands in 3 days?


----------



## maxamus1 (May 10, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've ordered three times from them and each time I had the seeds within 2 weeks. I never even bothered to pester them.
> 
> Really, I know we live in the age of amazon prime, but I'm old enough to remember an order of anything taking a month. I've got more seeds than I can grow already, so I just chill and wait. I was even in on that 5 for 5 deal and NEVER pestered bg even after what seemed like forever, but the seeds arrived. I wasn't sweating a few dollars ($10 in that case).
> 
> Why does everything need to be in your hands in 3 days?


I agree with you to a limit but after a week of not receiving a product after payment with domestic shipping I'm going to start getting a Lil irritated. But we also live in the time of instant gratification just how it is.


----------



## EGrower (May 10, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> They sure do, I placed an order Thursday tracking # friday an got my beans Monday on the east coast. If you're having any issues email em.


I got tracking its all good! Should be here soon.


----------



## G.V (May 11, 2017)

Just like to say thanks to Mr. "B" for helping with the seeds he sent me. I have put some in and cant wait to see how things go.


----------



## Odin* (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 11, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Do they send tracking number at all? I haven't received one yet


Yeah Paul is usually on his shit. I've never waited more than a week or two and I'm on the other side of the US from them. Always very accommodating too he's held onto packs for me until pay day even. Can't get better customer service than that.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


>


? X ninja fruit ???


----------



## Odin* (May 11, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> ? X ninja fruit ???



Believe it's Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift.


----------



## 806KING (May 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


>


Damn Odin Nice !!!


----------



## Odin* (May 11, 2017)

Ocean Grown VS Archive. The fight starts tomorrow.

"Scooby Snacks" (Dark Heart Nurseries Platinum GSC x Archives Face Off OG BX1) VS "Purple Portal" (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift).

Shits going down and it's gonna get dirty (as in "soil").


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Ocean Grown VS Archive. The fight starts tomorrow.
> 
> "Scooby Snacks" (Dark Heart Nurseries Platinum GSC x Archives Face Off OG BX1) VS "Purple Portal" (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift).
> 
> Shits going down and it's gonna get dirty (as in "soil").


I see now I'm tuned in


----------



## 806KING (May 12, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Ocean Grown VS Archive. The fight starts tomorrow.
> 
> "Scooby Snacks" (Dark Heart Nurseries Platinum GSC x Archives Face Off OG BX1) VS "Purple Portal" (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift).
> 
> Shits going down and it's gonna get dirty (as in "soil").


Ready for this !!!


----------



## raytizzle (May 13, 2017)

Which strain would be the best indica for sleep and pain from Ocean Grown? Maybe Jawa Pie or Obi wan og?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2017)

Dark Helmet or Dark Plasma would be my guess


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Obi-getting tougher for me to take pics-shes in the back


----------



## EGrower (May 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Obi-getting tougher for me to take pics-shes in the backView attachment 3941667 View attachment 3941674


Hey i notice you have some of that funky white/ green ish mutation on the leaf. I have this on one of my strains I popped from a different breeder, any idea on what it is?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Hey i notice you have some of that funky white/ green ish mutation on the leaf. I have this on one of my strains I popped from a different breeder, any idea on what it is?


Probably needs a lil more cal-mag-i use elemental from roots organic


----------



## northeastmarco (May 13, 2017)

Malibu pie 12 for 12 out of s pack


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 14, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Hey i notice you have some of that funky white/ green ish mutation on the leaf. I have this on one of my strains I popped from a different breeder, any idea on what it is?


Ghost OG can be a finicky bitch. Otherwise looks pretty dialed in and nice yield for an OG cross @Bubby'sndalab


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 14, 2017)

raytizzle said:


> Which strain would be the best indica for sleep and pain from Ocean Grown? Maybe Jawa Pie or Obi wan og?


Alien rift should be pretty Indica dom.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 14, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ghost OG can be a finicky bitch. Otherwise looks pretty dialed in and nice yield for an OG cross @Bubby'sndalab


Thanks man-1st run with any ocean grown gear so i will improve-gonna be a big yielder like you said


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 14, 2017)

jawa pie


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2017)

JP and DP up, on the dL.


----------



## Odin* (May 19, 2017)

It's on like "Donkey Kong" after you've mastered "Tron".

Let's get ready to rumble!













Because "Beer"...








(And why not "Biscotti")


----------



## whytewidow (May 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've ordered three times from them and each time I had the seeds within 2 weeks. I never even bothered to pester them.
> 
> Really, I know we live in the age of amazon prime, but I'm old enough to remember an order of anything taking a month. I've got more seeds than I can grow already, so I just chill and wait. I was even in on that 5 for 5 deal and NEVER pestered bg even after what seemed like forever, but the seeds arrived. I wasn't sweating a few dollars ($10 in that case).
> 
> Why does everything need to be in your hands in 3 days?


Well you could send a fellow grower some seeds I'm in the states. It's so hard to get anything where I live. But i would gladly send ya my address for some beans lol. I mean if ya got more than you can grow. I'll help ya out. Lol In WV here.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 20, 2017)

Sorry I pop a lot better genetics then a company trying to get business by offering 30%. These morons will no doubt be back to our cup. We'll see if they are claiming it again this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 20, 2017)

BTW this thread is almost 2 years old and still no test results on Any strains
#exposed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxamus1 (May 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> BTW this thread is almost 2 years old and still no test results on Any strains
> #exposed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some one that has not tried any of their gear you sure are riding their dick.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 20, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Well you could send a fellow grower some seeds I'm in the states. It's so hard to get anything where I live. But i would gladly send ya my address for some beans lol. I mean if ya got more than you can grow. I'll help ya out. Lol In WV here.


Jawa Pie x Double Dutch
Dark Helmet x Double Dutch
Ninja Fruit x Double Dutch

I will be at the cup with these and many others crosses including my chem line and the long waited for Double Dutch F2s

@DirtyEyeball696 I'll see you at your booth, I hope your gear is great because if it's anything less than the best you're getting clowned outside of your booth live on youtube... nah I wouldn't do that.... but I might.... and probably will


----------



## greywind (May 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry I pop a lot better genetics then a company trying to get business by offering 30%. These morons will no doubt be back to our cup. We'll see if they are claiming it again this year





DirtyEyeball696 said:


> BTW this thread is almost 2 years old and still no test results on Any strains
> #exposed


DEB69, welcome back! So what kind of bomb as fuck, fire genetics are you hunting through?!? Hopefully none of these garbage Ocean Grown genetics, leave those for all of us garbage growers who are oblivious to the absolute importance of some "lab's" test results. All knowing DEB69 will have test results for us in no time, I'm sure. She's our man, all hail the Queen Ocean Grown Troll, DEB69!!!

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 20, 2017)

Obi-jus got the test results back-99.97% fire


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 21, 2017)

Bro I've been to that carnival once 
Its sadly overrated 
The one time that I did go i got in hours early, seen plants that were sad and meds that I wouldn't smoke based on what they looked like got my DB dabber and dipped. Great Lakes genetics should have a booth. They are about as close to something worth looking at genetic wish. Tony Green has a badass gorilla bubble that tested 30%


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 21, 2017)

I was there as well-i agree meds didn't look too good but not at Ocean growns booth-my buddy volunteered so i got in early & saw no flyer or pamphlet that you speak of-vadar & phnerd seemed very genuine & honest to me so i grabbed some gear to check it out-glad i did-you dont need any number or % to know you got good gear-jus run it


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (May 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I was there as well-i agree meds didn't look too good but not at Ocean growns booth-my buddy volunteered so i got in early & saw no flyer or pamphlet that you speak of-vadar & phnerd seemed very genuine & honest to me so i grabbed some gear to check it out-glad i did-you dont need any number or % to know you got good gear-jus run it


Dude for one you were not at their booth with darth Vader or c3po so stop getting excited for nothing. I'm sure their booth will be different this year


----------



## Vato_504 (May 21, 2017)

Malibu Pie


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Dude for one you were not at their booth with darth Vader or c3po so stop getting excited for nothing. I'm sure their booth will be different this year


Dude i was there-not with them but stopped & talked to mr tight & medgrower1-they were invited to hang out at ocean grown booth-thats where i got my gear in above pics-you're not the sharpest tool in the shed by your posts & you come off like a douche


----------



## greg nr (May 21, 2017)

looks like my 3 ninja seeds turned out to male. oh well. I'm going to flip the big ones anyway and make sure, but clones I sent to 12/12 have no pistils after 2 weeks, and they have those guy looking pods.....

Still have half a pack left. So next round unless I decide to run clones of bodhi ssdd's I know are female.


----------



## raytizzle (May 21, 2017)

4 Ninja fruits popped! 18 hours soaked RO water, 20 hours in paper towel, and then planted into some peat moss + ewc.


----------



## EGrower (May 25, 2017)

Anyone got a word on when Alien Rift will be back in stock? Chomping at the bit waiting for it haha.
Can't wait to pop these malibu.

Whats the word on the new crosses I see they added the wait lists on lumberjack, but they are not in the "upcoming drops/ restocks" column.
Astro chimp looks deadly.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 27, 2017)

Malibu pie.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Malibu pie. View attachment 3950092


Looking good bro. I have 3 going but mine have that right node spacing going on.


----------



## mjinc (May 28, 2017)

Really hope they start doing some international drops. Been wanting Alien rift and Malibu pie for a while and don't want to ask any friends in the US to try and get them for me as they don't grow


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Bro I've been to that carnival once
> Its sadly overrated
> The one time that I did go i got in hours early, seen plants that were sad and meds that I wouldn't smoke based on what they looked like got my DB dabber and dipped. Great Lakes genetics should have a booth. They are about as close to something worth looking at genetic wish. Tony Green has a badass gorilla bubble that tested 30%



Only moron looks thc%.. Its like you decide quality of wiskey by alcohol %..


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 28, 2017)

jawa pie #1


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 28, 2017)

jawa pie #2


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 28, 2017)

jawa pie #3


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 28, 2017)

the jawas are interesting. 
all three phenos are on the bushy side, very tight spacing between nodes, and overall just kinda stocky. 
we shall see how much they stretch once we flower them. 
seems like #1 and #1 will stack the most, number 3 i wasn't going to flower as there's no room, but she is just smelling so fucking food i may just toss it in the corner and run her for fresh frozen ice wax. 

that said, all three phenos smell incredible. i mean, so god damn stinky, in such an exotic fruits kinda way, it certainly makes one's mouth watered instantly-this is veg. 
pheno 1 smells so unique, it's really hard to pinpoint. classic cookie is present, but w/ this almost chemical cleaner/citrus explosion. sweet and very intense exotic ann's tropical fruits: papayas/mangoes/sweet lime/lemons/sugary cookie goodness. 
pheno 2 smells like straight up pineapple. again w/ the cookie funk layered throughout the pineapple. 
and pheno 3 the lime terps are out front on this one. intense sweet and bitter lime notes. 
i really like the smell of all three.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Malibu pie


----------



## maxamus1 (May 28, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> the jawas are interesting.
> all three phenos are on the bushy side, very tight spacing between nodes, and overall just kinda stocky.
> we shall see how much they stretch once we flower them.
> seems like #1 and #1 will stack the most, number 3 i wasn't going to flower as there's no room, but she is just smelling so fucking food i may just toss it in the corner and run her for fresh frozen ice wax.
> ...


I was going to do Malibu pie next round but after that I may have just change my mind.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 29, 2017)

@Vato_504 i have a few other strains right next to them with different spacing. 
Koffee 3  and some breeding stock 
Poisonwarp


----------



## Vato_504 (May 29, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> @Vato_504 i have a few other strains right next to them with different spacing.
> Koffee 3 View attachment 3950842 and some breeding stock
> Poisonwarp View attachment 3950843


Looking good brother


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 31, 2017)

Obi wan og-day 64


----------



## Odin* (May 31, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Only moron looks thc%.. Its like you decide quality of wiskey by alcohol %..


Kind of a bad example. Take two similarly aged whiskeys from a distillery, one cask strength, the other "bottle strength", cask is significantly more expensive.

Borrowed;
WHY: Bottling whiskies at Cask Strength is typically reserved for the upper premium whiskies. This is more expensive for both the producer and the consumer because the product is more concentrated and the distiller get’s fewer number of bottles to sell out of a single cask. You, the consumer, get more whisky (same volume, but more actual whisky).


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm giving up on the ninja fruits and i can't say i didn't try. The first pack i bought had a few mutants that got killed early, i was left with 8.....7 were male and the only female started throwing balls a few weeks into flower. I look for keeper phenos and thats it....everything else gets wacked. I decided to buy another pack because I've been looking for a killer purple strain and I've seen how good some of the ninja fruits have been turning out. This time i got 7 females out of the pack and all of them had purple hues in veg.....i thought i was gonna for sure gonna find my girl. last week i go out and the plants are 6 foot bushes just starting to flower when i see a fat ball sack on one.....i look closer theres more and more and more on six of my females i found balls. I still have 1 that is looking good so theres a chance......please god. I'm growing in a greenhouse in Hawaii by the way and all my plants are insanely healthy stress free. My jedi Og is looking incredible though guys only a few weeks into flower and i already know she is a keeper.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 3, 2017)

I read a post in this thread about how its always the growers fault when a plant hermies. This may or may not be true, i select strains that can't and won't hermie if they have stressful day. So far from Ocean Grown dark helmet and ninja fruit have proven to be quite sensitive to my environment.


----------



## mjinc (Jun 3, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I read a post in this thread about how its always the growers fault when a plant hermies. This may or may not be true, i select strains that can't and won't hermie if they have stressful day. So far from Ocean Grown dark helmet and ninja fruit have proven to be quite sensitive to my environment.


I think there a few strains out there that are prone to going hermy unless everything goes perfectly and even if everything does go perfect there's always the chance that future generations have the same problem


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 6, 2017)

Obi wan og


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 7, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I'm giving up on the ninja fruits and i can't say i didn't try. The first pack i bought had a few mutants that got killed early, i was left with 8.....7 were male and the only female started throwing balls a few weeks into flower. I look for keeper phenos and thats it....everything else gets wacked. I decided to buy another pack because I've been looking for a killer purple strain and I've seen how good some of the ninja fruits have been turning out. This time i got 7 females out of the pack and all of them had purple hues in veg.....i thought i was gonna for sure gonna find my girl. last week i go out and the plants are 6 foot bushes just starting to flower when i see a fat ball sack on one.....i look closer theres more and more and more on six of my females i found balls. I still have 1 that is looking good so theres a chance......please god. I'm growing in a greenhouse in Hawaii by the way and all my plants are insanely healthy stress free. My jedi Og is looking incredible though guys only a few weeks into flower and i already know she is a keeper.


I feel lucky then... I popped two ninja fruit seeds and got a male and female. The female is dark purple and a beauty. It is a somewhat older pack though...wonder if they were maybe re made or something for the last few releases depending on when you got yours. I stress test the hell out of them as well since I am in the middle of breeding selections but haven't seen any intersex on her.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alien Rift


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 11, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Alien Rift
> View attachment 3957870



They look like little baby face huggers


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 16, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I read a post in this thread about how its always the growers fault when a plant hermies. This may or may not be true, i select strains that can't and won't hermie if they have stressful day. So far from Ocean Grown dark helmet and ninja fruit have proven to be quite sensitive to my environment.


I coulda told ya their genetics were trash. Anyone advertising 30% to boost business is trash. Sensitive to your environment? Kinda curious about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 806KING (Jun 17, 2017)

Dude Stfu already with that 30% bullshit fucking douche bag ! Get the fuck outta here already. So you must be a competitor so which genetic cheer squad do you belong too !!! What do you recommend fuckboy


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 17, 2017)

Not a competitor. Cause I've already done what you guys have claimed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jun 17, 2017)

just pulled one of my three jawa pies, hermed out on day 17.
the other two are going strong and zero sign and any bs.
all good, i kinda needed the space anyway, ha. thing smelled soooooo nice tho, but so do the other two.

they look to be setting up to stack nicely as well, we shall see. 

onward and upward. stoked to taste these jawas as they spitting out this incredible pineapple and lime scents layered w/ the classic cookie funk.

have a stellar wknd, everybody.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 18, 2017)

The Malibu pies I have going are doing great, just presexing and haven't been phased with anything.have hit them with pretty heavy with feedings


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 19, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I coulda told ya their genetics were trash. Anyone advertising 30% to boost business is trash. Sensitive to your environment? Kinda curious about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ninja already refuted this claim you've been making but they'll prob be there at the cup next weekend so you can ask yourself finally!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 19, 2017)

Vic cobs said:


> I need help I'm so upset with ocean garden seat its not funny I emailed Vader OJ no reply from YouTube channel I emailed ocean grown seeds a month or two goes by I get a reply back saying how can I help you I told them I did not have a hundred and $20 per 12 or 10 of them that I just need 5 and I would happily do a YouTube video promoting it in my grow they never replied back really besides Dane 1 times that I can go to lumberjack Timbers there are falling but there prices are the same so what leaves me to go with totally a whole totally different website then them since they cannot help me out at at all what do need 10 of them for me and my girlfriend do not need that money plus we're only allowed to do 6 at a time I know some of them won't be girl some of them will be emails or so but still can't afford 10 if anybody can help me out to get some that would be great anytime can help indy wise


You're upset with them cause you can't afford their gear? I understand your situation but its ridiculous to fault them for your inability to pay for their gear...

I want a damn Audi but can't afford it...should I ask them to sell me the frame without the parts? Lol..


----------



## Odin* (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm so pissed off at Whole Foods. I wanted 4ozs of smoked salmon to go on my bagel, but they only had 8oz packages. So, I ripped one open, threw half on the floor, and proceeded to checkout. To my dismay, they wanted to charge full price. Of course I replied "Fuck all that shit, I ain't payin' full price for half of the product!". They offered to get another package that was not opened with the full 8ozs of smoked salmon inside. Chicken shit mother fuckers!

Long story short, I ended up buying two packages. Worked out to be "about a pound".


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2017)

Vic cobs said:


> I need help I'm so upset with ocean garden seat its not funny I emailed Vader OJ no reply from YouTube channel I emailed ocean grown seeds a month or two goes by I get a reply back saying how can I help you I told them I did not have a hundred and $20 per 12 or 10 of them that I just need 5 and I would happily do a YouTube video promoting it in my grow they never replied back really besides Dane 1 times that I can go to lumberjack Timbers there are falling but there prices are the same so what leaves me to go with totally a whole totally different website then them since they cannot help me out at at all what do need 10 of them for me and my girlfriend do not need that money plus we're only allowed to do 6 at a time I know some of them won't be girl some of them will be emails or so but still can't afford 10 if anybody can help me out to get some that would be great anytime can help indy wise


Why not jusrt find a buddy or 2 and split a pack?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Not a competitor. Cause I've already done what you guys have claimed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What all do you have at your booth, I'm coming with fat stacks and don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 20, 2017)

so to answer a question my environ


DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I coulda told ya their genetics were trash. Anyone advertising 30% to boost business is trash. Sensitive to your environment? Kinda curious about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only stress my plants see in the greenhouse would be heat and i live on the north shore where there are tradewinds and clouds most of the time but during the summer we can have some pretty hot days. I'm guessing some days can get into the 90's in there but it is quite rare. I want strains that can thug it out through some fuckin stress!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 20, 2017)

OG crew will be at the cup this coming weekend. Finally snagging some Vader and Jedi OG's ... Those two are the last I've been wanting for sure.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 20, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> so to answer a question my environ
> 
> The only stress my plants see in the greenhouse would be heat and i live on the north shore where there are tradewinds and clouds most of the time but during the summer we can have some pretty hot days. I'm guessing some days can get into the 90's in there but it is quite rare. I want strains that can thug it out through some fuckin stress!!


You'll have to vet them under induced stress or hope and pray.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 20, 2017)

Could just be a bad blend of genetics and location. I was listening to a webcast recently where the speaker was saying that afghani strains have little or no resistance to pm for example. They were never exposed to it as a landrace.

Now some folks on the west coast is complaining about pm on certain strains that just happen to have affy heritage. Could be the proclivity to herm is likewise location induced in certain strains.

What we consider stress may not be what the plant is considering (your normal environment may be stressful to them) ....

But if it doesn't work for you, that is what is important.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 21, 2017)

Vic cobs said:


> crazy dang go plasma us to give to everybody at the table
> 
> Sent from my FoShizzleDizzleSnizzleWizzle using Rolli Polli's Back Door Rapaport app


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Ryry94 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ordered Jedi OG on Friday, package arrived Tuesday. Great turn around in my opinion!


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 23, 2017)

i have a jedi og pheno right now about a month into flower and she is looking unreal. She has the true go kush look with 5 finger leaves and fat calyxes that reek of fuel. my keeper cut for sure


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 23, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Not a competitor. Cause I've already done what you guys have claimed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's your booth?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 23, 2017)

Malibu pie waiting for her turn in the flower tent


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 25, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i have a jedi og pheno right now about a month into flower and she is looking unreal. She has the true go kush look with 5 finger leaves and fat calyxes that reek of fuel. my keeper cut for sure


Nice I just picked up a couple packs at the cup and look forward to growing them. Think I'll be popping them this week. Everything I've seen has looked fire. Got any pics?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice I just picked up a couple packs at the cup and look forward to growing them. Think I'll be popping them this week. Everything I've seen has looked fire. Got any pics?


Did you see the hater out there asking about 30% ?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you see the hater out there asking about 30% ?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 25, 2017)

Tons of fun at the cup this year they finally had some 30% tested. Got me a pack of darth vader, c3pO and princess lea OG but they were out of the original Death Star and Yoda OG. Oh well there's always next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Tons of fun at the cup this year they finally had some 30% tested. Got me a pack of darth vader, c3pO and princess lea OG but they were out of the original Death Star and Yoda OG. Oh well there's always next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm stuck between the Malibu pie or the Obi wan Og....I will have to wait for the Jawa Pie...can anyone tell me which I should get from the 4 strains available? Alien rift, Malibu pie, Obi wan or b witched? Getting in the next few days...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2017)

The growtube guys put a webcam in the og booth at the cup. It was pointing right at the bong they were using to give away dabs.

They never cleaned the mouthpiece for the time I watched. Had to be over 80 hits. They cleaned the bee nail, but not the mouthpiece.

yuuuuuuck. but it's probably just me.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> The growtube guys put a webcam in the og booth at the cup. It was pointing right at the bong they were using to give away dabs.
> 
> They never cleaned the mouthpiece for the time I watched. Had to be over 80 hits. They cleaned the bee nail, but not the mouthpiece.
> 
> yuuuuuuck. but it's probably just me.



"Pass the herpes to the left hand side..."

I still like their gear though.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 26, 2017)

Someone should retrofit these cpr mouth guards for use on cup/fest glassware


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you see the hater out there asking about 30% ?


Naw keyboard warriors like him wouldn't actually confront someone in real life.

OG booth was poppin. Sold out of seeds completely first day.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Naw keyboard warriors like him wouldn't actually confront someone in real life.
> 
> OG booth was poppin. Sold out of seeds completely first day.


And he bought seeds. Crazy world we live in.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I'm stuck between the Malibu pie or the Obi wan Og....I will have to wait for the Jawa Pie...can anyone tell me which I should get from the 4 strains available? Alien rift, Malibu pie, Obi wan or b witched? Getting in the next few days...


Alien rift IMO. I only selected one male from the handful I popped but the rest of them were beasts.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Alien rift IMO. I only selected one male from the handful I popped but the rest of them were beasts.


Ok looks like it will be alien rift!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 27, 2017)

=poop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 27, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> =poop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is poop? Alien rift????


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 27, 2017)

Then please tell me what strains kick YOUR ass.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh yeah u got that 30% right? Bc u were there. Well don't knock it man bc we csnt all go and get whatever strains u speak of bc u don't have a breeder to speak off which is odd so maybe u should hop off this thread since u are such a hader


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 28, 2017)

This guy must really have a hard-on for Ocean Grown to be following this thread, trolling it like he has..

Must take a real lonely person to troll to this level


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah right man wtf loooool


----------



## EGrower (Jun 28, 2017)

My most recent order has been "processing" since the 22nd. Sent an email no response.

Not digging the customer service right now. Have heard great things though. Can't wait to get my hands on some more fire from the og team


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow today is the 27th. That's been 5 days Man U should have ur stuff by now and if he doesn't answer u back I'll go elsewhere lol keep me posted please!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

EGrower said:


> My most recent order has been "processing" since the 22nd. Sent an email no response.
> 
> Not digging the customer service right now. Have heard great things though. Can't wait to get my hands on some more fire from the og team


What strain u get ?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 28, 2017)

EGrower said:


> My most recent order has been "processing" since the 22nd. Sent an email no response.
> 
> Not digging the customer service right now. Have heard great things though. Can't wait to get my hands on some more fire from the og team


Just a guess, but the guy who handles orders was probably at the michigan cup. Still, it would be helpful if they sent out a notice that orders might be delayed during events like that.


----------



## EGrower (Jun 28, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> What strain u get ?





greg nr said:


> Just a guess, but the guy who handles orders was probably at the michigan cup. Still, it would be helpful if they sent out a notice that orders might be delayed during events like that.


Makes sense. I ordered one pack of alien rift.
Hope everything is good lol. Ill report back if anything changes


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm not ordering until I see that u get yours. I can't lose that much cash


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

Im still waiting for test results on these strains 
This is quite an old thread for not seeing any test results. I'd be scared with my cash too. You want some real genetics https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

Way better genetics 
Tony greens 30% gorilla bubble BX2 
& BX4 And tons of others
Chaos 4x4
Gorilla fuck etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 28, 2017)

5 days is not long at all. Relax people. These guys are the best doing it right now, you'll get your orders.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 28, 2017)

30% isn't some holy grail. TGA has a strain called vortex that is almost 30% and sub himself says it is mostly devoid of terps. If you want a high concentration, go for dabs.

There is so much more to the plant than thc %. Just like with grain alcohol, it isn't all about the strength (unless young woman are involved).


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Im still waiting for test results on these strains
> This is quite an old thread for not seeing any test results. I'd be scared with my cash too. You want some real genetics https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com
> 
> 
> ...


Great Lakes is an awesome place to order from. But you are a prick.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

Im gonna go check out great lakes


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Im gonna go check out great lakes


And they are a US based company so your not worried about getting your order confiscated by customs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> Great Lakes is an awesome place to order from. But you are a prick.


Sorry I offended and made you cry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry I offended and made you cry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not offended. I had a flick through the thread as I'm interested in OGseeds and so much is taken up with your incessant bullshit that no one with half a brain would pay attention to. Keep up the great work.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry but nobody from this seed company represents this topic 
I met them in person the first year they came to the cup. They had several pamphlets claiming 30%. After questioning the 30% they claimed they had no test results to back it up. So why claim 30%? It Genious marketing that's why. If I'm wrong look all over this thread and try to find test results. I just don't give up on fakers dusting pollen on anything to make a profit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry but nobody from this seed company represents this topic
> I met them in person the first year they came to the cup. They had several pamphlets claiming 30%. After questioning the 30% they claimed they had no test results to back it up. So why claim 30%? It Genious marketing that's why. If I'm wrong look all over this thread and try to find test results. I just don't give up on fakers dusting pollen on anything to make a profit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go again. 
No one gives a fuck.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sorry but nobody from this seed company represents this topic
> I met them in person the first year they came to the cup. They had several pamphlets claiming 30%. After questioning the 30% they claimed they had no test results to back it up. So why claim 30%? It Genious marketing that's why. If I'm wrong look all over this thread and try to find test results. I just don't give up on fakers dusting pollen on anything to make a profit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and yet crickets this weekend, the whole booth was on the internet and you had every opportunity to vent your frustrations there, instead you kept fucking quiet until conveniently the event is now over..


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> There you go again.
> No one gives a fuck.


They really should 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> and yet crickets this weekend, the whole booth was on the internet and you had every opportunity to vent your frustrations there, instead you kept fucking quiet until conveniently the event is now over..


I'm just looking for lab results associated with the claim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I'm just looking for lab results associated with the claim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a copy of this pamphlet to back up YOUR claims?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> You got a copy of this pamphlet to back up YOUR claims?


Dude nobody is talking to you and this is an old thread why don't you read some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Dude nobody is talking to you and this is an old thread why don't you read some
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess you can't back up your bullshit. Lol


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> I guess you can't back up your bullshit. Lol


It is bullshit that they are taking your money for 30% claims. If your not apart of OG don't spew dumbshit. They know me you don't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> It is bullshit that they are taking your money for 30% claims. If your not apart of OG don't spew dumbshit. They know me you don't
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dude you said you were gonna be at the cup, but you didn't say shit over the whole weekend until now when it's over?


----------



## limonene (Jun 28, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> It is bullshit that they are taking your money for 30% claims. If your not apart of OG don't spew dumbshit. They know me you don't
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't buy my seeds because of "30% claims". I bought them because growers I respect found some killer phenos. Only kids really give a fuck about thc percentages. Terpenes is where it's at.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 28, 2017)

Here you go dirty douche bag 696-obi wan og & glg


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

Just keep giving these OG guys all your money. No test results = gullible idiots with money. Scary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

Well I just got an email about some restock. My jawa pie is in but I can't order it until Friday. I'm so scared they will be sold out.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 28, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Well I just got an email about some restock. My jawa pie is in but I can't order it until Friday. I'm so scared they will be sold out.


Me too bro. So scared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah I ignored a certain person on here bc I don't like being patronized


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 28, 2017)

I would suggest y'all do the same bc he is hating on a reputable breeder and not only that he is patronizing people who buy from Vader so we need to ignore this loser dirtyeyeballz


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Does anyone happen to know the coupon code?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I am also eyeballing the original GDP. So confused.


----------



## EGrower (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I'm not ordering until I see that u get yours. I can't lose that much cash


sent me tracking number few hours ago! Good to go. Also got a general update on the restocking situation.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Coolness... I'm stuck now tho I kinda wanna get some GDP it's $127 but I know it's the original and it's good so I'm stuck!!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I can't find the coupon code : (


----------



## maxamus1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Didnt know they had a discount code. Think its just 120 flat rate.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 29, 2017)

Are OG sent from the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

EGrower said:


> sent me tracking number few hours ago! Good to go. Also got a general update on the restocking situation.


Did he give a stock update on Ninja Fruit and/or Dark Plasma? TIA, brother.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Yeah I ignored a certain person on here bc I don't like being patronized


I'm quite positive that the "ignore" feature was crafted for trolls such as DirtyEyeball696 (the very first thing I did was ignore him). I don't mind conflicting viewpoints or opinions, but when you come back, time after time with the same [unsubstantiated] bullshit, I begin to question not only the intelligence, but the maturity, of the individual.

Learn this quote DirtyEyeball, "it's better to remain silent and be thought of as a fool than to speak and remove all doubt"


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Did he give a stock update on Ninja Fruit and/or Dark Plasma? TIA, brother.


He did. The jawa pie is the only
Thing back in stock. Jawa kush is coming and so is ninja fruit


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> He did. The jawa pie is the only
> Thing back in stock. Jawa kush is coming and so is ninja fruit


_Exactly _what I was wondering! Thanks Jgray!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dark plasma is still on the wait list


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I went ahead and put in an order for the jawa pie but hear the alien rift is so much better....so I emailed lumberjack and asked if I could switch it since i chose the money order route, but instead I want to use my cc and get the rift lol and I'm gonna get 4 GDP regs and pray I get a couple of fems.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> _Exactly _what I was wondering! Thanks Jgray!


Ur welcome!!! This summer we should be seeing more. Have u gone and signed up for the waiting list?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> He did. The jawa pie is the only
> Thing back in stock. Jawa kush is coming and so is ninja fruit


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I went ahead and put in an order for the jawa pie but hear the alien rift is so much better....so I emailed lumberjack and asked if I could switch it since i chose the money order route, but instead I want to use my cc and get the rift lol and I'm gonna get 4 GDP regs and pray I get a couple of fems.


Nice! I've heard rumors that Ninja is crossing the NF with GDP to make a 'Ninja Daddy' cross


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Ur welcome!!! This summer we should be seeing more. Have u gone and signed up for the waiting list?


Yes I have! I have (2) Malibu, (2) Alien Rift, (1) Jawa Pie, (1) ObiWan so far -- waiting for the fruit and dark plasma.. although that dark helmet looks interesting.. I've always heard that the GSC forum cut can be finicky so I'm somewhat concerned about that with the GSC crosses though.

The animal cookie cross with the Skunkbeard strain should be amazing..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 29, 2017)

Dark Helmet is fantastic, I prefered it over the SinCity sinmints
Jawa pie is in the same cookie camp but with a zesty lime punchy cookie 

stacks of packs of OG gear to run through later this year, we started with 10 packs of obi and that one is straight gas I am wanting to try that Jawa Kush tho as I'm hoping the Jawa will tame some of that gas


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 29, 2017)

Still waiting on test results. Surprised that this thread is over 2 yrs old and no test results. I guess people just give money on BS claims. Please anyone just one test result. Maybe I should start a seed company and claim 40%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 29, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Dude for one you were not at their booth with darth Vader or c3po so stop getting excited for nothing. *I'm sure their booth will be different this year*


wolf tickets 

where were you at bro?

he called out OG numerous times in this thread, and then didn't show to the cup to drop the mic on them on live internets... ignore this fool


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 29, 2017)

Seriously? Go play in traffic dude. You are adding 0 value to this thread.

We get it. You don't think OG is legit. Go buy something with tests and hang out in those threads.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> wolf tickets
> 
> where were you at bro?
> 
> he called out OG numerous times in this thread, and then didn't show to the cup to drop the mic on them on live internets... ignore this fool


Thank you for the password


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

He realized we all ignore him lol


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't ever go on a special OGG thread and bash them. That is wrong and hurts Vaders business. If the guy could afford a pack maybe he wouldn't be dissing. Go grow some world of seeds or sometnjnf lmao


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Or some grass o matic lol


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Dark Helmet is fantastic, I prefered it over the SinCity sinmints
> Jawa pie is in the same cookie camp but with a zesty lime punchy cookie
> 
> stacks of packs of OG gear to run through later this year, we started with 10 packs of obi and that one is straight gas I am wanting to try that Jawa Kush tho as I'm hoping the Jawa will tame some of that gas


I am SO jealous. It's hard to put food on the table and get packs of these elites. I smoke all that I grow, so it saves me money but it take a hit on my account lol but damn it's worth it. I'm going to breed and make some seeds with a mother ...


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jedi OG....thoughts?? Alien rift still the one to go with?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I love a breeder that only comes out with a small amount of strains it shows that he puts a lot of love into it


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Seriously? Go play in traffic dude. You are adding 0 value to this thread.
> 
> We get it. You don't think OG is legit. Go buy something with tests and hang out in those threads.





Jgray766 said:


> He realized we all ignore him lol


That's the thing with trolls.. once they stop receiving the targeted reaction, they _*eventually*_ give up. Really makes you wonder what the OG crew did to make this guy take it so personally. Ninja take his girl? LOL. This is the last time I waste words on that POS


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Jedi OG....thoughts?? Alien rift still the one to go with?


Wookie Kush said that he thought, in his opinion, Jedi OG was the better tasting sister to the Vader OG strain, so if you're waiting for the Vader OG, I'd go ahead and grab the Jedi if available!

But it's tough to beat the Alien Rift.. speaks volumes that OGG uses it in nearly every cross!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah I'm praying tommorrow he will habe some left. But is it better than the alien rift? At first I wanted the jawa pie but then I read about alien being the shiz....so Jedi og is better? Is it indica or sativa Dom?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I read Ninja fruit is hard to grow


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Yeah I'm praying tommorrow he will habe some left. But is it better than the alien rift? At first I wanted the jawa pie but then I read about alien being the shiz....so Jedi og is better? Is it indica or sativa Dom?


Indica, and I haven't grown out either strain yet (just started on the MP), but i'd go Alien Rift if you have to choose! My personal rank (based off reviews and various posts) would be: 1. Alien, 2. Jawa Pie, 3. Jedi OG..


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Cirrus LED lights is having a bad ass giveaway for $999 and its 1000 watts...here is the addy...
http://cirrusledgrowlights.com/


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Indica, and I haven't grown out either strain yet (just started on the MP), but i'd go Alien Rift if you have to choose! My personal rank (based off reviews and various posts) would be: 1. Alien, 2. Jawa Pie, 3. Jedi OG..


Thanks man!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Thanks man!


Just an FYI: 7 Rifts left on LJ


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

Well I guess I won't get mine bc I won't be able to get it until the morning


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll just have to wait for the next stock


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I'll just have to wait for the next stock


Still worth the look in the AM just in case! There's 50+ Jawa Pies so there'll be some of those left if you are needing!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have Ptsd from my military years and I feel this is the only strain for me so I will wait happily for it to be restocked.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2017)

My next run is a mono crop of ninja fruit. I popped them out of the cloner yesterday.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

By the time i finish my current run maybe he can restock it. I mean is jawa pie all that?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 29, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> By the time i finish my current run maybe he can restock it. I mean is jawa pie all that?


Vader said that there's a prized pheno that he described as "berry flavored mountain dew code red." Best believe I'll be on the lookout for that one once I start the hunt! I love the key lime pie strain anyhow, so crossed with Alien Rift will only be amazing I'm sure! Seems to be a very pleasing strain to the palate (that could also treat your PTSD no problem  )


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 29, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> That's the thing with trolls.. once they stop receiving the targeted reaction, they _*eventually*_ give up. Really makes you wonder what the OG crew did to make this guy take it so personally. Ninja take his girl? LOL. This is the last time I waste words on that POS


They had pamphlets 2 years ago claiming 30% 
After asking them if they had any test results backing up 30% he said no. This was all before the general public was let in. They know me but "they" don't say anything only their little D*ck gobblers do. Nobody has any test results cause nothing is worth testing. If a thread that's two years old doesn't have one test result then something is wrong. Nothing is worth testing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 29, 2017)

Anybody running Malibu Pie?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 29, 2017)

isn't malibu the code red pheno mom to a jawa male?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Vader said that there's a prized pheno that he described as "berry flavored mountain dew code red." Best believe I'll be on the lookout for that one once I start the hunt! I love the key lime pie strain anyhow, so crossed with Alien Rift will only be amazing I'm sure! Seems to be a very pleasing strain to the palate (that could also treat your PTSD no problem  )


Paul is such a good stand up guy. I emailed him and got a prompt reply as usual. He has a customer for life. He talked to me like I was a friend. Wow. That's a man I believe in. I'm an OGS GIRL for life!!! And that sounds like an awesome strain! Since I'm straight ocean now I'll be watching for all the strains. I want a new kind each month...


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll be getting the alien rift and I'm so super stoked about it!!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm in a small town and they sell kush (dogshit hay) and try to pass it off as gorilla glue and stuff. And they charge like 25 for 2 g and it is the worst. The stuff I grow, I keep. And when they taste it they can't believe it. U think any of these folks here have even heard of jawa pie or alien rift? Hell
No!! So I'm so glad I can have my very own elite ladies!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 29, 2017)

Obi wan og-day 22


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 29, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Nice! I've heard rumors that Ninja is crossing the NF with GDP to make a 'Ninja Daddy' cross


Holy shit I'm there


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

I missed out on the alien rift. I'm gonna email Paul and see if I can get a pack soon. I'm sad now.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just made my order by cc!! I hope they get back to me soon lol


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 30, 2017)

^5 if you have the blue & orange seahorse team OG shirt great shirt, great fit, and the colors pop


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cool!!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

How long will it take to enter my credit card info and get the ball rolling?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just got the jawa pie and if Paul remembers maybe I'll get the AR instead that would be cool....just glad I snagged some real gear and not the European crud


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I read Ninja fruit is hard to grow


Didn't have any issues. Little stretchy if you don't keep it under control though.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

Can't wait to try it out


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I just got the jawa pie and if Paul remembers maybe I'll get the AR instead that would be cool....just glad I snagged some real gear and not the European crud


You won't regret that decision! Tough to replace quality, small batch genetics!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes now I am patiently waiting for my confirmation email. I ran and loaded my Visa card lol and it looks like I could have just ordered it last night and not missed out on the AR but i think Paul will honor his word and send the alien rift....


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'll be happy with jawa pie too no complaints!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Yes now I am patiently waiting for my confirmation email. I ran and loaded my Visa card lol and it looks like I could have just ordered it last night and not missed out on the AR but i think Paul will honor his word and send the alien rift....


looks like the AR is back on the site! Dropped 25+ packs it appears! I bet you are 100% good now!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just ordered it I asked him to cancel the orders 5527 and 5572 bc they were the jawa pies. Now he can just send the invoice for the AR. Thanks Sherwood u da man!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 30, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> I just ordered it I asked him to cancel the orders 5527 and 5572 bc they were the jawa pies. Now he can just send the invoice for the AR. Thanks Sherwood u da man!!


Not a problem! Glad that my 'lumberjack disease' can help someone else out!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm sure that Paul appriciates it!! Helps business!


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Did you see the hater out there asking about 30% ?


i will take some pics soon....honestly have never posted a pic on this forum but i guess i should start haha


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 1, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Nice I just picked up a couple packs at the cup and look forward to growing them. Think I'll be popping them this week. Everything I've seen has looked fire. Got any pics?


i will take some pics soon....honestly have never posted a pic on this forum but i guess i should start haha


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 1, 2017)

my jedi is looking to be a big yielder with great stacking and lower bud development. Its not golfball nugs like i see in the vader videos but more of long kola type buds that have huge pods and frosted to the max


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 1, 2017)

Test results plz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

Frost giant


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970323 View attachment 3970324
> Frost giant


Very nice indeed,I recently got a pack of those.was curious to see how they came out


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody running Malibu Pie?


Hey brother,got a full pack going now,just waiting for flower tent to be done,taking a bit longer than expected and the veg area way out performed last run.going to be a very full flower run


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 1, 2017)

I got 5 Jawa pie I just transplanted into the big room. Will post pics in a couple weeks when they develop more.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 1, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Hey brother,got a full pack going now,just waiting for flower tent to be done,taking a bit longer than expected and the veg area way out performed last run.going to be a very full flower run


Do you have any good smells in veg?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Do you have any good smells in veg?


Oh yeah,they are itching to flower. Very sweet and strong


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 1, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Oh yeah,they are itching to flower. Very sweet and strong


I have 3 still in solo cups. I'll have a idea of what they are when I see yours in flower. Hope you find something fire and fruity.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 1, 2017)

Lol I meant to say...I ordered my AR yesterday I'm
Hoping for my confirmation soon. I'm pretty sure it will be after the 4th....I have this money on my card itching to go to LJSS


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I have 3 still in solo cups. I'll have a idea of what they are when I see yours in flower. Hope you find something fire and fruity.


I will for sure keep you updated. I will be culling males out of this pack but before I chop will take pics.got 2 more packs to play with at a later date


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 2, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> my jedi is looking to be a big yielder with great stacking and lower bud development. Its not golfball nugs like i see in the vader videos but more of long kola type buds that have huge pods and frosted to the max


That's awesome. Are they slow veggers by any chance? Took my seeds a little longer than others to pop and even an extra day or two for the tails to get going. Wasn't sure if that carried over into Veg.

Hoping for a nice og structured plant with some golf balls but I wouldn't be mad with the pheno you're describing


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 3, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> That's awesome. Are they slow veggers by any chance? Took my seeds a little longer than others to pop and even an extra day or two for the tails to get going. Wasn't sure if that carried over into Veg.
> 
> Hoping for a nice og structured plant with some golf balls but I wouldn't be mad with the pheno you're describing


actually this pheno is pretty darn fast in veg. It loves multiple toppings also. I grow in a greenhouse in Hawaii so there are a lot of factors in the bud development over here. For instance, you can grow the same exact cut at different times of the year and get a lot of variance in bud structures. My jedi OG was thrown in the greenhouse while the days were still getting longer so who knows what they will look like when grown in the fall or winter. I'm keeping a mom of this around so time will tell.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 3, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> I will for sure keep you updated. I will be culling males out of this pack but before I chop will take pics.got 2 more packs to play with at a later date


cant place the males outside, even if you have to guerilla go at it?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 3, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> cant place the males outside, even if you have to guerilla go at it?


Really depends on what the ratio is. Primary goal is to cross a girl or girls with a stable outdoor strain I use. My guerilla spots are already full with seeder spots as well. I have two more packs to go thru later


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 3, 2017)

I can't wait to start mine but I don't know if I have room to put 2 in...I don't want to do one bc if it's a male I'll feel like I wasted my time lol


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 3, 2017)

jedi OG in the back. my keeper alien rift pheno in the front


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 3, 2017)

I will post close-ups of that Jedi soon


----------



## steelcitydev (Jul 5, 2017)

does anybody know when ninja fruit will be back in stock?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 5, 2017)

Dark Plasma ("wait listers") and ObiWan are both in stock on LJ


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 5, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> jedi OG in the back. my keeper alien rift pheno in the front


any thoughts on topping that jedi og to try an change the structure of it?


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 7, 2017)

i always clip a premature bud off every new strain i grow.......here is my Jedi OG keeper pheno grown outdoor in Hawaii, should be ready in about 2 weeks


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 7, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i always clip a premature bud off every new strain i grow.......here is my Jedi OG keeper pheno grown outdoor in Hawaii, should be ready in about 2 weeks


She's a beaut. I'm kind of bummed I popped 4 Jedi and 1 didn't germ, 2 fizzled out and 1 survived but just barely. Popped another 8 from different breeders with no issue. Makes me wonder if these were rushed a bit...

I had no issues with alien rift and ninja fruit so I'm not complaining but just an fyi to those popping Jedi they may need a little extra loving..


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 7, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> She's a beaut. I'm kind of bummed I popped 4 Jedi and 1 didn't germ, 2 fizzled out and 1 survived but just barely. Popped another 8 from different breeders with no issue. Makes me wonder if these were rushed a bit...
> 
> I had no issues with alien rift and ninja fruit so I'm not complaining but just an fyi to those popping Jedi they may need a little extra loving..


Interesting.. I ordered jedi OG a few weeks ago and received a pack of Alien Rift instead.. can't say that I'm disappointed! Makes you wonder if that small batch mentality is taking a hit with all the popularity the guys are receiving..


----------



## greg nr (Jul 7, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Interesting.. I ordered jedi OG a few weeks ago and received a pack of Alien Rift instead.. can't say that I'm disappointed! Makes you wonder if that small batch mentality is taking a hit with all the popularity the guys are receiving..


I've heard a typical run will get you 3k-5k seeds. Can you imagine being the person who has to sort them, count those out, package them, and then ship them? There are bound to be mistakes. That's also a buttload of income if they sell out as fast as it seems, and for multiple strains.

I'd be very happy to have their difficulties though.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 7, 2017)

Malibu pie


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 7, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Malibu pieView attachment 3974135


Looking good fam


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 8, 2017)

cut 2 kolas off my JediOG today....crazy stacking on this pheno and she handles the high humidity of Hawaii really well. no mold or pm.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 8, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> cut 2 kolas off my JediOG today....crazy stacking on this pheno and she handles the high humidity of Hawaii really well. no mold or pm.


Looks good fam. How big was she?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> cut 2 kolas off my JediOG today....crazy stacking on this pheno and she handles the high humidity of Hawaii really well. no mold or pm.


Those look great but way too early for me by about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 8, 2017)

i guess i got lucky with my pheno cuz people have been having major herm issues with the Jedi.....mr tight from youtube being one of em. Honestly i have to thank ocean grown for the keeper cuts i will have around for a long time but the truth is i've had more herms than not with them so far. dark helmet, jawa pie, ninja fruit, and a couple alien rifts.


CannaBruh said:


> Those look great but way too early for me by about 3-4 weeks.


this isn't indoor herb with a controlled environment. outdoor in Hawaii you wait till the buds reach a nice density and about half the hairs die back and chop. we can't wait for amber trich .


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i guess i got lucky with my pheno cuz people have been having major herm issues with the Jedi.....mr tight from youtube being one of em. Honestly i have to thank ocean grown for the keeper cuts i will have around for a long time but the truth is i've had more herms than not with them so far. dark helmet, jawa pie, ninja fruit, and a couple alien rifts.
> 
> this isn't indoor herb with a controlled environment. outdoor in Hawaii you wait till the buds reach a nice density and about half the hairs die back and chop. we can't wait for amber trich .


Fair enough I can appreciate that, indoors I come down on you with the hammer of Thor for taking it so early 

Only bananas I saw were on some Jawa Pie lowers, viable pollen but it was contained within the cluster from a single calyx.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 9, 2017)

Even scarier than I thought 
Bananas, herms, sacks?! Wtf
Can a nigga get a test result 
Doesn't sound good from posts
I just like to pick on these newbs. 
It's pretty easy cause they can't even back up 30%. I'm sure their stuff has been tested but it's nothing like they advertise or did advertise. Shit sucks when it bites you in the ass. Those cali guys got you all sucked in for some Hermed , banana garbage. Great Lake genetics can take care of that tho[emoji1536]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Even scarier than I thought
> Bananas, herms, sacks?! Wtf
> Can a nigga get a test result
> Doesn't sound good from posts
> ...


Pussy, where were you at in Michigan? You called them out, and didn't show.. kick rocks child.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Pussy, where were you at in Michigan? You called them out, and didn't show.. kick rocks child.


So what you now their poster child just cause you got to sit at a booth? And by the way I wouldn't waste my money for that corporate event again. I got my taste from all the carnie rats about who has the best cause it was all trash in my eyes. Just a bunch of desperate people looking for recognition and a trophy. And I live in Cadillac if you wanna come see me


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> So what you now their poster child just cause you got to sit at a booth? And by the way I wouldn't waste my money for that corporate event again. I got my taste from all the carnie rats about who has the best cause it was all trash in my eyes. Just a bunch of desperate people looking for recognition and a trophy. And I live in Cadillac if you wanna come see me


No I'm not, but you have a beef with them, take it to them, you look like a pussy picketing some non affiliated forum after the fact of your posturing that you're some big Michigan cat and then the cup comes and goes and we got crickets from you the whole cup weekend and here you are again chirping in. Nobody wants to come see you, please kick rocks.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> No I'm not, but you have a beef with them, take it to them, you look like a pussy picketing some non affiliated forum after the fact of your posturing that you're some big Michigan cat and then the cup comes and goes and we got crickets from you the whole cup weekend and here you are again chirping in. Nobody wants to come see you, please kick rocks.


Naw I'm gonna hang around for more fire reviews and I'm super positive I'll see lab results soon but after all these posts I'm not finding anything positive. A lot of hermed bananad plants. No test results = trash, this thread is over two years old so proof is there that your only intrigued in Star Wars figures lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Naw I'm gonna hang around for more fire reviews and I'm super positive I'll see lab results soon but after all these posts I'm not finding anything positive. A lot of hermed bananad plants. No test results = trash, this thread is over two years old so proof is there that your only intrigued in Star Wars figures lol


Hey dirty dish rag696-here is your proof-i got extra beans if you're to cheap to buy'em


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 9, 2017)

That's what weed looks like 
Still no lab results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 10, 2017)

i forgot to add in my last post that every new strain i grow i will harvest in stages to see what the plant offers a little early and fully mature. I have found very few strains that can go 3-4 weeks with straight rain and no mold. I have a big greenhouse so buds aren't getting rained on but when it is raining the air is super wet itself. My alien rift #6 is kick ass against mold it fought off some big storms this past season and came out great. The jedi og pheno i have is showing great signs....first being the heat doesnt make it herm since its been super hot in Hawaii lately.....second being the buds haven't shown a speck of mold......i did harvest the 2 kolas early but i have a bunch left on the plant to see what it does in the final stages of maturity.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Pussy, where were you at in Michigan? You called them out, and didn't show.. kick rocks child.


He's scared, bro. The loudest ones are usually the biggest pu$$y's. He's what we like to call a "keyboard warrior"


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've heard a typical run will get you 3k-5k seeds. Can you imagine being the person who has to sort them, count those out, package them, and then ship them? There are bound to be mistakes. That's also a buttload of income if they sell out as fast as it seems, and for multiple strains.
> 
> I'd be very happy to have their difficulties though.


3-5k seeds @ $120 per 12 seeds or so = $50,040.. Of course that's not even counting the cost of goods sold/spoilage/overhead and just a bare gross figure.. but nice nonetheless for one run! And no, I can't imagine being that person to do that! Honestly, props to the OG crew.. Although I was on an assembly line @ a plant back in college, so I guess I *kinda* have an idea, haha


----------



## G.V (Jul 12, 2017)

My Malibu Pie is just into flower. Have a very nice male I have added to the male tent too. But of the two fems I have from the few seeds I germinated they seem to be very nice plants atm. Pretty much identical in structure and pistil growth is spot on equal timing too. Had pistils on the tops within 10 days of switching to 12/12. Very nice stem smell on them. Cant wait to smell they're actual terpines. 

These look pretty good to me at the moment.

Have taken clones from both as they are in soil. But with the few clones I took I will be keeping a mother and Malibu Pie will be my next grow in the big room RDWC. 

Then the Dark Plasma can have the soil tent..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 12, 2017)

I just popped some Jawa Pies that were gifted to me. Looking forward to running them. Both are in dwc buckets


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 14, 2017)

Wanted to let folks know that I emailed Paul a few days ago and he still expects Dark Helmet to drop soon.. he said it would be at least 1-2 months before the Ninja Fruit drops again!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 14, 2017)

Omg I'm so stoked can't wait for C3PO and princess Lea OG 
I'll post test results asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 15, 2017)

Obi wan og-day 37-been hot as hell


----------



## pergamum362 (Jul 18, 2017)

So, i have just vageuly browsed this thread, since i ordered a pack of alien rift. Now i am a bit concerned with a few reports of nuts i have seen from some of the og gear. Now i understand some of them where in what could be stressfull enviorments, but has anyone had any ALIEN RIFTS go nuts on them? Last thing i need is to walk in mid crop and find beans growing everywhere. Im not able to vehemently check every plant like that to be sure to catch it if they do. Perhaps i should just take extra precautions..or maybe set up a tent and test them? Anyone had issues with that specific pack?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 18, 2017)

They are a beginner seed company and have more issues than you know, just read the forums. They do have your normal "stage crew" that seems to be all over their nuts. But after awhile you can't run from it. If your looking for stable genetics try https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com
You'll be a lot happier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pergamum362 (Jul 19, 2017)

I am well aware of great lakes genetics and the awesome breeders there, that does not matter. I am after this particular strain.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 19, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> They are a beginner seed company and have more issues than you know, just read the forums. They do have your normal "stage crew" that seems to be all over their nuts. But after awhile you can't run from it. If your looking for stable genetics try https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com
> You'll be a lot happier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man u a dick rider. If I was dbj I would be hunting ur ass down cause all u doing is giving glg a bad name.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just speaking the truth #garbage
#notestresults #hermedout #bananasnopeels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ignore the troll people. He's obviously a loser with nothing better to do. Nothing but fire from OG and we certainly don't need some nobody like mr eyeball 's validation lol.

He also cried cause he didn't like his results from sin city's CBD line and asked for lab results. When told there were plenty of lab results he stopped sticking his troll face in the sin city thread. He obviously is an amateur who probably can't grow for shit.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 20, 2017)

Put him on ignore, he had every opportunity at Michigan cup and chose to not share his booth location and chose not to show up at the Ocean Grown booth. Dude is a wolf-ticket selling buster.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Put him on ignore, he had every opportunity at Michigan cup and chose to not share his booth location and chose not to show up at the Ocean Grown booth. Dude is a wolf-ticket selling buster.


Booth? Give us a break, he has no booth. He is probably one of those minimum wage part timers trying to look like a grower. He admitted the only reason he was at one of the cups was he was a messenger. 

Hey kid, get us 6 coffees......

Probably can't even hold that job.


----------



## rocker335 (Jul 20, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Just speaking the truth #garbage
> #notestresults #hermedout #bananasnopeels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you holding up a shitty bowling trophy in your profile pic? Last time I heard, they don't give out awards to fake jackasses who grow only schwag.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 21, 2017)

[emoji90] genetics= no test results 
I guess there are only a few guys "dick suckers" who really like these OG guys. It's easy fellas. Claim something that isn't true, get a lot of followers and like some posts. Hell your just like everyone on FB or IG looking for attention. Hey maybe get a fancy packet to put some seeds in and you'll be the man. Just make sure they aren't hermed garbage like this OG shit I'm reading about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> [emoji90] genetics= no test results
> I guess there are only a few guys "dick suckers" who really like these OG guys. It's easy fellas. Claim something that isn't true, get a lot of followers and like some posts. Hell your just like everyone on FB or IG looking for attention. Hey maybe get a fancy packet to put some seeds in and you'll be the man. Just make sure they aren't hermed garbage like this OG shit I'm reading about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So before testing there was no good weed? Fool.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sure wasn't from OG claiming 30% I see this year they don't have 30% on their pamphlets. Smart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Sure wasn't from OG claiming 30% I see this year they don't have 30% on their pamphlets. Smart
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if they don't have it on their pamphlets any more why the fuck you still going on about it?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> [emoji90] genetics= no test results
> I guess there are only a few guys "dick suckers" who really like these OG guys. It's easy fellas. Claim something that isn't true, get a lot of followers and like some posts. Hell your just like everyone on FB or IG looking for attention. Hey maybe get a fancy packet to put some seeds in and you'll be the man. Just make sure they aren't hermed garbage like this OG shit I'm reading about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont like or know any og guys dirty dish rag696-i like kill bud dork-i dont give a shit who made it or what #'s it has-i grow it if its great it stays-like obi wan


----------



## G.V (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> [emoji90] genetics= no test results
> I guess there are only a few guys "dick suckers" who really like these OG guys. It's easy fellas. Claim something that isn't true, get a lot of followers and like some posts. Hell your just like everyone on FB or IG looking for attention. Hey maybe get a fancy packet to put some seeds in and you'll be the man. Just make sure they aren't hermed garbage like this OG shit I'm reading about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure I understand. Are you saying OG Seeds strains are not very good?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 21, 2017)

To whom it may concern dirtyeyeballs is a troll that's looking for attention. So it's best to ignore the clown and don't respond to his scary coward ass..


----------



## limonene (Jul 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> To whom it may concern dirtyeyeballs is a troll that's looking for attention. So it's best to ignore the clown and don't respond to his scary coward ass..


Yeah good idea. Just biding my time till I can pop some rift photos on here, popped a few seeds this week


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 21, 2017)

Alien rift #6 is starting to pulse. jedi OG in the back got the chop today too


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 21, 2017)

Do any of you have any lab results or is this just the baddest ass shit just on someone's word?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Do any of you have any lab results or is this just the baddest ass shit just on someone's word?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear God man. I don't give a fuck about OG or grow any. Like to check into threads to see how things are looking and my golly are you one annoying fuck. How sad a life you lead. Why are you even in here? I don't go trolling Cali connection threads even tho I think they are bullshit... You know what I do? I fucking ignore it. Get a life and stop trying to get validation and worth in your life by being a bitch on a cannabis forum.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh you'll get some likes for that bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Oh you'll get some likes for that bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably because it is how everyone feels. You are annoying. Purposefully. It is sad. You are sad.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 21, 2017)

I imagine you are somewhat on the spectrum so this is your best way to interact with people, but dude you are blowing it.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 21, 2017)

I interact with real people everyday. Real live people not internet D suckers. Show me some test results and I'll stfu other than that OG is fake claiming 30% a few years ago at the cup now they are walking back their claim like it never happened. I've never seen a lab results only famous claims and sayings with followers. Maybe I should start a seed company. Sounds profitable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 21, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I interact with real people everyday. Real live people not internet D suckers. Show me some test results and I'll stfu other than that OG is fake claiming 30% a few years ago at the cup now they are walking back their claim like it never happened. I've never seen a lab results only famous claims and sayings with followers. Maybe I should start a seed company. Sounds profitable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah good idea-ive even got your strain names
1)dirty douche bag 696
2)dirty diaper 696
3)dirty dish rag 696
Then come up with some make believe pamphlet claiming 30%


----------



## rocker335 (Jul 22, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I interact with real people everyday. Real live people not internet D suckers. Show me some test results and I'll stfu other than that OG is fake claiming 30% a few years ago at the cup now they are walking back their claim like it never happened. I've never seen a lab results only famous claims and sayings with followers. Maybe I should start a seed company. Sounds profitable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll just tell you plain and simple, fucktard:
Get the fuck outta here. We don't want your inbred, masturbatory, intellectually-drained kind around here. Fuck you for derailing the thread of one of the best breeders around right now. Take your bullshit somewhere else - no one likes you here and I doubt anyone does in real life either. Suck deez nuts punk-ass


----------



## G.V (Jul 22, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> I interact with real people everyday. Real live people not internet D suckers. Show me some test results and I'll stfu other than that OG is fake claiming 30% a few years ago at the cup now they are walking back their claim like it never happened. I've never seen a lab results only famous claims and sayings with followers. Maybe I should start a seed company. Sounds profitable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But what will a lab result prove?

I have seen Cannabis breeders have some high THC results from lab testing, but it doesn't mean everyone will go and buy their seeds. High THC from a lab test does not mean that a strain is free from bad genetics and or will not be some horrific yielding mutant crap.

There is only one single way any grower can know for sure if the strain is any good. So stop winging like a little baby and try some, or leave them be.

Me personally I have a few Malibu Pie in right now, and 3 weeks into flower I still have to read the labels to know which plant is which. And as an experienced grower this is exactly what I am looking for. Homogeneous growth. I don't need high THC lab results because I know what I'm doing, and because of this I will get the high THC myself.

I could give a piss poor grower a pack of seeds that tested 40% THC, if he don't know what hes doing hes buds will still be shit.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 22, 2017)

I gave a half pack of Jawa pie a try. Gift from a buddy who didn't have the space. So far they are gorgeous plants. Flip in about a week. We will see what happens. I have a good feeling though


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I gave a half pack of Jawa pie a try. Gift from a buddy who didn't have the space. So far they are gorgeous plants. Flip in about a week. We will see what happens. I have a good feeling though


The Jawa flavors are really nice.


----------



## pergamum362 (Jul 22, 2017)

So...no aliens rifts rocking female nuts?


----------



## G.V (Jul 23, 2017)

I would just like to add that True Hermaphrodite Cannabis plants are actually quite rare in overall percentages. Very few strains do so genetically. I know I'm not here at RUI much and this account isn't very old, but I have seen such threads in the past so this isn't new news.

Most cases of Hermaphrodite in Cannabis could have likely been avoided. Not saying it isn't case but its quite unlikely to see genetic boy girls these days. I would imagine there is much more chance of people stressing the life out of their plants and not accepting they messed up and in turn blaming the breeder, as opposed to actual genetic issues.


----------



## pergamum362 (Jul 23, 2017)

G.V said:


> its quite unlikely to see genetic boy girls these days.


Man, watching the news...you would not think this. ))


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 24, 2017)

Pull up a chair fellas were about to be educated on what a female and male is. Most of you boys like the girls but most of ya prefer boys. And boy do we have tons of educated breeders that know exactly what they are doing. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 24, 2017)

pergamum362 said:


> So...no aliens rifts rocking female nuts?


Bro they are gonna tell you exactly what you wanna hear. You hear the reports from other growers about the nuts they are rockin. They are plenty of breeders that are not having these problems. Stay away from these Star Wars nerds and their hermied strains. Still of which I have not seen one smoke report with a lab result. I do believe they have been tested but the results were nothing to brag about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greywind (Jul 24, 2017)

I finally put DEB69 on ignore... FREEDOM!!! Cheers and grow on people!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 25, 2017)

greywind said:


> I finally put DEB69 on ignore... FREEDOM!!! Cheers and grow on people!


Welcome to the club! My two favorite things: 1. talking trash on the dirtydoucheball, 2. talking/growing Ocean Grown Genetics. It's hilarious seeing the comments from people talking to him.. I remember those days.. trying to converse with an idiot


----------



## G.V (Jul 25, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Pull up a chair fellas were about to be educated on what a female and male is. Most of you boys like the girls but most of ya prefer boys. And boy do we have tons of educated breeders that know exactly what they are doing. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Bro they are gonna tell you exactly what you wanna hear. You hear the reports from other growers about the nuts they are rockin. They are plenty of breeders that are not having these problems. Stay away from these Star Wars nerds and their hermied strains. Still of which I have not seen one smoke report with a lab result. I do believe they have been tested but the results were nothing to brag about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude, reading back its clear your a little obsessed. You cant seem to let it go. I'm not sure why you have convinced yourself that a lab test means much. But how can anyone really even trust the result.

You said above that they will tell you what you want to hear. To be fair I would put the same to a Lab testing Cannabis. After all the lab don't do these tests for free. How can you be so sure these test results are genuine even if they are accurate. Its just as possible for a lab to over sell something for money as it is a company selling a product.

So, surely it would be wiser to just try growing a bit and seeing how you get on?


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jul 27, 2017)

G.V said:


> Dude, reading back its clear your a little obsessed. You cant seem to let it go. I'm not sure why you have convinced yourself that a lab test means much. But how can anyone really even trust the result.
> 
> You said above that they will tell you what you want to hear. To be fair I would put the same to a Lab testing Cannabis. After all the lab don't do these tests for free. How can you be so sure these test results are genuine even if they are accurate. Its just as possible for a lab to over sell something for money as it is a company selling a product.
> 
> So, surely it would be wiser to just try growing a bit and seeing how you get on?


I agree with what you say but in CO your shit has to be tested by the state so they have no reason to lie to you cause they are taking your money and if your shit don't pass or has a high mold count kind of gets you in a bind if you know what I mean


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jul 27, 2017)

G.V said:


> Dude, reading back its clear your a little obsessed. You cant seem to let it go. I'm not sure why you have convinced yourself that a lab test means much. But how can anyone really even trust the result.
> 
> You said above that they will tell you what you want to hear. To be fair I would put the same to a Lab testing Cannabis. After all the lab don't do these tests for free. How can you be so sure these test results are genuine even if they are accurate. Its just as possible for a lab to over sell something for money as it is a company selling a product.
> 
> So, surely it would be wiser to just try growing a bit and seeing how you get on?



And just to be fair I am going to run a few dark plasma and see whats up we dont' have a hermie issue where many others say they do like exotic gear sooooo many people cry hermie but we have not had one issue. Only hermie I have had was from Ken dog seeds ran some grape d twice and both time they hermed on me other than that no other issues and we have run about 10 different breeder stuff trying to find that one true knock out strain


----------



## Odin* (Jul 27, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Pull up a chair fellas were about to be educated on what a female and male is. Most of you boys like the girls but most of ya prefer boys.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 17, 2017)

got the notice ~45 minutes ago on Vader OG limited stock...been waiting to try that one out for a while. go get eem boys.


----------



## Growcob5 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bean Busy said:


> You can't actually buy beans off www.teamog.us but they have the dankest pictures and info on the strains there. Here are there US distributors. Oregrown Industries, inc. And TLPC, Los Angeles. And here's the international distributor. www.darkhorsegenetics.com and there new gear coming soon looks super fire. Check it out at YouTube: VaderOG


I am you very upset I was in the military for few years suffer from pts. Otc add. It suck set a taking xanax Klein a paint Residence sell access seroquel so instead of taking them I choose to consume cannabis well my website that sells single season Colorado that ships to the US around the US to the DC Regent is closed for some reason for the time being can anybody help me I've asked Vader og to help me no reply 5 months I cannot afford on disability 10 seat I can afford 5 or a little less than 5 I have the cash or that but so anybody sees this shift emoji c-section there willing to help me out or the soul me some more point me in the right direction I would owe you a lot and would be most appreciated it really would be helping out somebody that is in need more than others that has a disability


----------



## Growcob5 (Aug 17, 2017)

Show there's any way you can help me or point me in the right direction or sell me some Ocean grown genetics seeds would appreciate it if you can't do that I would appreciate it if you could sell me some pollen that would even help please sir I am in need because of the bugs killed me my last crop got screwed over


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> got the notice ~45 minutes ago on Vader OG limited stock...been waiting to try that one out for a while. go get eem boys.


i saw that the other day just browsing for fun. i had wondered if they were going to raise the price to $140 on vader og since it was always $20 more than the others...


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 18, 2017)

Growcob5 said:


> Show there's any way you can help me or point me in the right direction or sell me some Ocean grown genetics seeds would appreciate it if you can't do that I would appreciate it if you could sell me some pollen that would even help please sir I am in need because of the bugs killed me my last crop got screwed over


lumberjackseedsource...


----------



## G.V (Aug 21, 2017)

Mailbu Pie just coming into week 8.

 


Loving the Terpine profile. It began as a heavy citrus, but over the last 2 weeks it has developed into a much sweeter earthy smell. 

Has been a very healthy plant and simple to grow. Looking to yield quite well too. A strong contender for my next RDWC grow. Have taken a few clones so I will see how the finished buds do.


GV.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 21, 2017)

Growcob5 said:


> Show there's any way you can help me or point me in the right direction or sell me some Ocean grown genetics seeds would appreciate it if you can't do that I would appreciate it if you could sell me some pollen that would even help please sir I am in need because of the bugs killed me my last crop got screwed over


So let me get this right for a second...

1) This is your second grow or something close..
2) While ocean grown seeds maybe nice, if you cannot affoard ten or five seeds, how do you plan on paying for hydro/electricity and just general growing supplies. Too late for outdoor season fron seeds.
3)Maybe you should pratice with less expensive options such as bohdi.. His work speaks for it. His thread alone is 20x the size of this.
4) Don't think anyone is going to sell you pollen, again you could get a pack or two of regular seeds and hunt a male for a project... 
5) Read some more about growing, so you can fight pest and other things


----------



## Growcob5 (Aug 21, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> lumberjackseedsource...


I ak lubet jack i. And meant disability and I do not have the money to pay $120 for seeds but I can pay 50 but he won't do that he cannot do that for some reason Lumberjacks can't do that for some recent after 5 months of emailing Lumberjacks Vader ocean grown best advice they had was go halves with a friend when I told them that I was in the military and suffer frompts an need help as much as possible u no


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 21, 2017)

Growcob5 said:


> I ak lubet jack i. And meant disability and I do not have the money to pay $120 for seeds but I can pay 50 but he won't do that he cannot do that for some reason Lumberjacks can't do that for some recent after 5 months of emailing Lumberjacks Vader ocean grown best advice they had was go halves with afriend when I told them that I was in the military and suffer frompts an need help as much as possible u no


Just a thought, vadar has about 37k following him atm and ocean grown almost 57k following them. 

How many times do you think they get approached with this..

Also why so hardset on ocean grown seeds? 

I can only speak for myself, but Im sure alot of readers in the thread are thiking, why dont you spend at your own price point.

At the end of the day nobody owes us Nothing. Accept What is.. Let go of what was.. And have faith in what will be..

Anyhow 

http://gloseedbank.com/

He as sales right now and withing your price range and quality breeders Example CSI..I would get those.. (Aug21/17)


----------



## greg nr (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok, the 4 plants on the right are ninja fruit. They are all the same pheno grown from a single plant; I popped a few of a bunch of different strains and this was the only f female I got (maybe 3 seeds, so not complaining). They didn't make it into my last run because I thought the plant was a male; it showed itself late Anyway, 4 nf's ready for the big tent.

They will grow in sips containers, with build-a-soil mix super soil, and 2xQB288 (Quantum LED) lights; I'll probably ramp the lights up to about 300-325 watts depending on what the plants can take. Last run I pulled almost 1.5 g/w off bodhi goji og and ssdd, so hopefully I can at least get to 1.25 or 1.3. And yes, I had a gnat problem. 

 

I should have them in the sips and in the main tent by tomorrow. I'm still cleaning it from the last run.

Then I'll start training them into a trellis and give them 2-3 weeks till flip. 

Wish me luck...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2017)

So of my 5 Jawa pie, got 3 males and 2 ladies. 

Liked them so much I bought another pack and some Malibu. 

Will update with pics later.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 24, 2017)

Made the transplant of the ninja fruit clones to the SIP containers. Have some more cleanup and have to figure out a training bra for them, but they seem happy. I'm a liberal kind of guy, so they can have all the girls gone wild sleepovers they want, as long as they don't invite any guys. No MEN allowed! lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Ok, the 4 plants on the right are ninja fruit. They are all the same pheno grown from a single plant; I popped a few of a bunch of different strains and this was the only f female I got (maybe 3 seeds, so not complaining). They didn't make it into my last run because I thought the plant was a male; it showed itself late Anyway, 4 nf's ready for the big tent.
> 
> They will grow in sips containers, with build-a-soil mix super soil, and 2xQB288 (Quantum LED) lights; I'll probably ramp the lights up to about 300-325 watts depending on what the plants can take. Last run I pulled almost 1.5 g/w off bodhi goji og and ssdd, so hopefully I can at least get to 1.25 or 1.3. And yes, I had a gnat problem.
> 
> ...


How many plants per container on each side 4 or 3.. How many total plants.


----------



## greg nr (Aug 24, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many plants per container on each side 4 or 3.. How many total plants.


Two on each side. 4 total. It's only a 3x3 tent, and I've found up to 4 is a good number. The last run I did 3 because that's how many female plants I ended up with after I sexed my seedlings. The number of plants doesn't effect yield, just the time I need in veg to get a canopy of a certain size.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## sourchunks (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## sourchunks (Aug 30, 2017)

glad my only ninja fruit pheno that didn't herm is an absolute stunner. i clipped one premature bud and the rest is gonna go another couple weeks. Intense candy grape smell.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2017)

Jawa Pie


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 4, 2017)

Do sites like lumberjack with the OG genetics ship to states that aren't legal?


----------



## raytizzle (Sep 5, 2017)

Ninja Fruit outdoors right now in 15 gallon living organic soil. Comfrey / compost teas and just water.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 5, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Do sites like lumberjack with the OG genetics ship to states that aren't legal?


seed banks will ship to any state 99.9% of the time, because the seeds are sold under the disclaimer of being for souvenir purpose only


----------



## greg nr (Sep 5, 2017)

kds710 said:


> seed banks will ship to any state 99.9% of the time, because the seeds are sold under the disclaimer of being for souvenir purpose only


Or gourmet bird food.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 6, 2017)

It may just be the pheno I have, but this set of ninja fruit clones are proving to be real drama queens.

I've had all kinds of minor issues from transplant stress to leaf burn to odd micro deficiencies/excesses. May all be related to root development, but the clones had massive roots coming out of the cloner (may have been root bound prior to last xplant). The soil is a super soil mix I've used before and the light intensity is the same I've used before. I did pull a stupid and ipm misted during lights on, but I've done that before without an issue as well. These aren't new clones, they were 45++ days before I xplanted them into the big tent and SIP containers.

Overall they just seem finicky. The trellis is filled out nicely and the canopy is level, so if I can get the leaves and roots happy I'll flip it in a week or so. No pests outside of a few gnats. I've definitely had happier plants at this stage.

She is a high maintenance date. Hopefully she delivers in the end.  And I am a dumb ass grower, so I'm not ruling that out.

What are peoples experiences with ninja fruit? Does the strain like a lean diet and low light levels?


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 6, 2017)

Mine (NF) were picky as hell, they need special attention and did not like playing nice with the other ladies. The flowers were great and the flavor is incredible.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 7, 2017)

yes ninja fruit seems to be a strain for experienced growers. I ordered a pack that was 11/11 males.....i ordered another pack and got all herms except for one. The one ninja fruit got so infested with aphids that it had to be killed. None of the other plants in the greenhouse had aphids...they loved the ninja. I had a clone of her and ran her again......here she is. I've couldn't be more happy with her. Smells like grape cotton candy.


----------



## Manfromthenorth (Sep 7, 2017)

Nf purple pheno good taste earthy and fruity great smell every plant I have is differand it is an f2 x and I think it has been back crossed once. I could be wrong no hermie issues I stressed them hard in the beginning but they didint shoot nanners.

Nf frosty pheno

Obi wan at 5.5 weeks

Nf in bud at moment 5.5 weeks not so purple but grape candy smell o yeah baby.


Nf purple just before cut
Purple nf just after trim
As far as nf gowes some like nitrogen more than others but this is my second secessfull grow ever first one was over 10 years ago. Ninja fruit is ezy to grow just pay attention to your plant and you are golden.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 7, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I ordered a pack that was 11/11 males.....i ordered another pack and got all herms except for one. The one ninja fruit got so infested with aphids that it had to be killed.


That is enough to keep me away from Oceann Grown for good. Jesus. You are telling me you popped 22 seeds and had one viable girl?!? Then it had terrible resistance??


----------



## Manfromthenorth (Sep 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> That is enough to keep me away from Oceann Grown for good. Jesus. You are telling me you popped 22 seeds and had one viable girl?!? Then it had terrible resistance??


 you can't expect to get killer genetics every time you order seeds it's just not how it works you got to weed threw the crap to find good stuff. Sorry but when dealing with seeds most time it's luck of the draw even more so with dealing with low seed counts


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 7, 2017)

she still needs another week


cuddlesthesheep said:


> That is enough to keep me away from Oceann Grown for good. Jesus. You are telling me you popped 22 seeds and had one viable girl?!? Then it had terrible resistance??


yeah i didn't even think it was possible to get all males in a 11 pack but it happened. My pack of alien rift was 9 females and 3 males so it can go both ways. My greenhouse can get pretty hot so that may be a reason for all the NF herming out but it wasn't nanners it was full on balls on the stems so i just killed em immediately. The one keeper i have is well worth the $200 i spent on the seeds. I'll keep her around and she will start putting food on the table.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 8, 2017)

Well, the ninja's seem to be on the mend. All of the new growth is nice and green, but look a little n hungry, so I went ahead and added the worm castings to the top of the soil. Loads of worms in there; I guess I'll have to feed frank from time to time also (what do people feed worms in soil?).

The canopy is set, The gnats are under control. I did the final super cropping today to get the canopy nice and even and in a few days, if all goes well, I'll flip the bird.

Nice smell from the stems. Hopefully they will mature and stop being so needy once they go through puberty, but something tells me once a drama queen, always a drama queen.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2017)

One Jawa pie is pure Lemonheads. Probably the most lemon I've ever smelled in weed. Taste too. 

The other jawa is straight up OG funk.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 9, 2017)

ninja fruit almost ready


----------



## Manfromthenorth (Sep 10, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> ninja fruit almost readyView attachment 4007773


How are the tricomes looking? Nice purple and frosty How is the smell we just chopped one yesterday and it smelled like you just opened a bag of skittles.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 10, 2017)

Here is a sample bud i cut a week ago, almost ready to smoke.


----------



## Manfromthenorth (Sep 11, 2017)

Ninja 3weeks I think


----------



## ado911 (Sep 13, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Even scarier than I thought
> Bananas, herms, sacks?! Wtf
> Can a nigga get a test result
> Doesn't sound good from posts
> ...


god...you are insufferable


----------



## greg nr (Sep 13, 2017)

Just a quick update since I don't want earlier posts to seem negative. It looks like my Ninja Fruit queens have turned the corner. Or I should say I'm starting to figure them out. They need a little N but otherwise they seem ok. It's only a few days into flower but they look 1000% better than they did 2 weeks ago.

What I've found is that:

They want less light - I had to dial back the lights by 75 watts from what I would normally run
They like it warmer and more humid than other strains I've grown. With less power to the light, I'm having trouble keeping the tent close to 80. But that's where they seem to like it. Humidity closer to 60% is easy. 
You have to say please and thank you. A lot. They don't like the biker chick routine.
Anyway, just one run by a clueless grower. I didn't want to leave the impression there was something wrong with the strain. It's just needy in my hands. Other growers would probably sail right by.



Oh, and this is 4 plants, in build-a-soil super soil mix, in SIP containers. Quantum boards currently running around 225 watts in a 3x3 tent.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 13, 2017)

i'll be damned if honesty and integrity dont win out & prevail everytime. once youre dialed in, the early faults have no choice but to become memories...


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 13, 2017)

i can only hope i am smart enough & patient enough in the future to get it right as you have done.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 13, 2017)

I might haunt the boston freedom rally this weekend. Maybe I'll say hey to grandpa ninja.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2017)

Jawa Pie day 26

Female that's getting a second run


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Jawa Pie day 26
> 
> Female that's getting a second run
> 
> View attachment 4011860


reveg ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2017)

No, took clones of her and her sister. I just don't like her sisters structure very much. 

The one it that pic - Jawa Pie #5, is the one who gets a chance with the big girl shoes. Right now they are in 5 gallons. Bit pots/SIPs are 15 - 30 gal depending on what I decide to do.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2017)

if i send you an airpot, can you do a airpot vs sip challenge ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2017)

PM me....I am intrigued by the idea.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2017)

I might just buy a few for my next round anyways


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 18, 2017)

Just put in an order for alien rift and malibu pie. Does anyone whos grown both have any basic grow info on them? Did either seem finicky or have a bigger than average stretch at flip, ect. Also any pics of either, still growing or finished product would be appreciated too, thanks guys


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 18, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Just put in an order for alien rift and malibu pie. Does anyone whos grown both have any basic grow info on them? Did either seem finicky or have a bigger than average stretch at flip, ect. Also any pics of either, still growing or finished product would be appreciated too, thanks guys


FWIW, if you hashtag the strain in Instagram (ie: #malibupie) you'll get an instant selection of various growers pictures of Malibu Pie in various life stages. You might already know this, but wanted to mention just in case. =)


----------



## greg nr (Sep 18, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> FWIW, if you hashtag the strain in Instagram (ie: #malibupie) you'll get an instant selection of various growers pictures of Malibu Pie in various life stages. You might already know this, but wanted to mention just in case. =)


Yes, but it can still be a pita. For popular strains, you get a lot of pictures, most of which don't have a lot of background. Many don't even have how many days in flower, let alone any other details. Pretty pictures to be sure though.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Sep 18, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Yes, but it can still be a pita. For popular strains, you get a lot of pictures, most of which don't have a lot of background. Many don't even have how many days in flower, let alone any other details. Pretty pictures to be sure though.


For sure! I searched "Highlander" the other day and of course did not come across any actual Highlander strain pictures (which I expected). Instagram, like other websites, certainly has its' place amongst the other online tools at our disposal (quick pictures at the expense of details)


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 18, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> FWIW, if you hashtag the strain in Instagram (ie: #malibupie) you'll get an instant selection of various growers pictures of Malibu Pie in various life stages. You might already know this, but wanted to mention just in case. =)


Oh okay, no I didn't know that. I actually don't have an Instagram. Looks like I now have good reason to download it


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 18, 2017)

i love how Jawa Pie and Obi Wan smell I'm currently growing them both indoors and outdoors using same feed just different styles of watering. they all smell amazing. Also running their dark helmet , I'm aching to get my hands on some ninja fruit right now.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Oh okay, no I didn't know that. I actually don't have an Instagram. Looks like I now have good reason to download it


follow the breeders, like vader, ninja, shrimpsticks, ph nerd, valkyrie, they have plenty of pictures of all the ogs strains...


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> i love how Jawa Pie and Obi Wan smell I'm currently growing them both indoors and outdoors using same feed just different styles of watering. they all smell amazing. Also running their dark helmet , I'm aching to get my hands on some ninja fruit right now.


are you searching for the red pheno of ninja fruit?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 20, 2017)

Quick update on the ninja's. They seem to be 100% out of their transplant funk. Roughly day 10 after the flip and they are in full stretch. I did lolipop slightly but don't think I'll do much leaf stripping. Don't want to risk shocking them even if they do look healthy. 

   

Overall I'm very happy with where they are. Colas in every square and good growth.


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 20, 2017)

So anyone living in the midwest U.S. who's ordered from ogg, I'm curious how long your order took to arrive. My invoice was paid the 18th


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 20, 2017)

of September?


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> of September?


Yeah, just a couple days ago. Just wondering if it's a couple week type of process or usually just a couple days


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 20, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> are you searching for the red pheno of ninja fruit?


Yeah bt isn't everyone wanting to get that.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 20, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Yeah bt isn't everyone wanting to get that.


i gave up on searching... traded away a pack of ninja fruit, the pack with the old pic on the front...


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 21, 2017)

i'm very impressed with the ninja fruit smoke. my buddy from Cali said it taste exactly like grandaddy but with a slight minty flavor. very tasty. The high is very calming to the point where your heart is barely beating. Very clear headed and doesnt make you sleepy. She's not leaving my garden.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 21, 2017)

Went for a walk in the woods today and spotted a unicorn. I believe this is free range ninja, abandoned at birth and living wild and free with no help of any kind. 

Could this be the fabled red headed Ninja? 

If so, it may be related to the ones in my current grow. Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 21, 2017)

They came 

First time ever ordering seeds. Very happy, only few day delivery and so excited to get some legit genetics going!


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 21, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> They came
> 
> First time ever ordering seeds. Very happy, only few day delivery and so excited to get some legit genetics going!



good luck!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 21, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> They came
> 
> First time ever ordering seeds. Very happy, only few day delivery and so excited to get some legit genetics going!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 21, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> They came
> 
> First time ever ordering seeds. Very happy, only few day delivery and so excited to get some legit genetics going!


Definitely post pics of that Alien Rift as I am interested in pulling the trigger on that and NF !


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 21, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Definitely post pics of that Alien Rift as I am interested in pulling the trigger on that and NF !


Will do man


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 21, 2017)

Jawa Pie at Week 6 outdoors 
Obi Wan Og Week 5


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 21, 2017)

^I hope you got cuts, cause that's a good one, the last pie I saw was kinda sad looking.


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 22, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> ^I hope you got cuts, cause that's a good one, the last pie I saw was kinda sad looking.


Thank you, and no I didn't honestly I thought they grew that way. I bought my seeds almost two years ago more like a year and a half. Second one I grew that looks the same one. Still have 4 seeds left. Maybe next run I'll take cuts. My Dark Helmet looks identical. Also got those seeds around the same time. For he Dark Helmet still got 7 seeds.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 22, 2017)

Fellow oceangrown growers. Sorry for lack of updates on the Malibu pack I grew out. Four females. Three phenos but very subtle differences. this is my favorite one, finished pretty fast too.


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a question for those who have grown malibu pie and alien rift. 

I tried going out to get some fox farm happy frog to start my MP and AR but all my local stores are out for the year and he said could be weeks to order it in. I have plenty of a mixture of the ocean forest, happy frog and perlite (mostly ocean forest) so I'm wondering if that might burn my seedlings to the point of killing them, did your phenos seem to handle nutes well or were they light eaters? I'd just hate to screw up 240 bucks in seeds, haven't killed any seedlings yet and I started a bunch in that same mix but they were different genes


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 23, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I have a question for those who have grown malibu pie and alien rift.
> 
> I tried going out to get some fox farm happy frog to start my MP and AR but all my local stores are out for the year and he said could be weeks to order it in. I have plenty of a mixture of the ocean forest, happy frog and perlite (mostly ocean forest) so I'm wondering if that might burn my seedlings to the point of killing them, did your phenos seem to handle nutes well or were they light eaters? I'd just hate to screw up 240 bucks in seeds, haven't killed any seedlings yet and I started a bunch in that same mix but they were different genes



Not sure as I started my Malibu in really light soil and they stayed green when the rest were yellow, as I up potted em into super soil they handled that fine so I say give it a shot.


----------



## Paptainkush (Sep 23, 2017)

Are beans available in the uk? Pics of phenos look nice. How legit is the breeding?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 24, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I have a question for those who have grown malibu pie and alien rift.
> 
> I tried going out to get some fox farm happy frog to start my MP and AR but all my local stores are out for the year and he said could be weeks to order it in. I have plenty of a mixture of the ocean forest, happy frog and perlite (mostly ocean forest) so I'm wondering if that might burn my seedlings to the point of killing them, did your phenos seem to handle nutes well or were they light eaters? I'd just hate to screw up 240 bucks in seeds, haven't killed any seedlings yet and I started a bunch in that same mix but they were different genes


Haven't grown Malibu yet but my Alien Rift phenos all handled nutes pretty normally. Couple were even borderline heavy feeders and there are some BEAST phenos of Rift. I don't use fox farms soil anymore but I never really had a problem with seedlings burning. I do use a nearly half and half ratio with perlite though cause I like my medium extra airy so that may have helped. I'd think you'd be ok.

If you have a menards or Home Depot near you grab some seed starting soil and cut it a bit. I've seen Jiffy seed starting soil at wal mart as well. Just make sure they are fertilizer free. Cutting it even 1/4 with seed starting soil will take the edge off a bit.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 24, 2017)

I use straight pro mix. Have had plants burn before using other soils. The Malibu took very well to botonicare products with heavy feedings.


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate the input!


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 24, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> i guess i got lucky with my pheno cuz people have been having major herm issues with the Jedi.....mr tight from youtube being one of em. Honestly i have to thank ocean grown for the keeper cuts i will have around for a long time but the truth is i've had more herms than not with them so far. dark helmet, jawa pie, ninja fruit, and a couple alien rifts .


Glad I'm not alone with the Jedi herms, down to 3 plants from 5 females due to herms. I will be happy with one keeper, but what a pain in the ass!


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 24, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Glad I'm not alone with the Jedi herms, down to 3 plants from 5 females due to herms. I will be happy with one keeper, but what a pain in the ass!


my greenhouse can get pretty hot on certain days but i want strains that can handle. Like i said all the packs I've bought from ocean grown have been worth the few keepers I've got.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 24, 2017)

ninja fruit curing up nicely


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 24, 2017)

straight up grape terpz


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2017)

These guys just still on instagram?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 25, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> straight up grape terpz


Yeah it does! Mine smells so grapey it's ridiculous. Wasn't impressed with the look, or structure of the strain, but they all can't be keepers I guess. Mine were lanky and quite airy. Haven't smoked it yet though so couldn't comment on that aspect. Think I'll move on to my Alien Rift and Malibu Pie.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 25, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> These guys just still on instagram?


Yes, their whole crew is there


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 25, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Yeah it does! Mine smells so grapey it's ridiculous. Wasn't impressed with the look, or structure of the strain, but they all can't be keepers I guess. Mine were lanky and quite airy. Haven't smoked it yet though so couldn't comment on that aspect. Think I'll move on to my Alien Rift and Malibu Pie.


I just started to germinate a pack of alien rift and malibu pie lastnight. Do you have expeirence with these two strains or will it be your first run with them?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 26, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I just started to germinate a pack of alien rift and malibu pie lastnight. Do you have expeirence with these two strains or will it be your first run with them?


First run.


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 27, 2017)

Warda reekn' OG by Rare Dankness pollen chucked to the real deal ECSD a floppin. Running several offsprings atm also.


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 27, 2017)

Dark Helmet chopped today. Wasn't going to chop till next week or two weeks but today i decided to grab my little ollo clip to check out tricks. and they were about 50% amber fuck so i chopped her. 

Damn is she sticky and dank as hell!!! Ocean grown does not play around!

These bud are rock hard and frosty too. Cant wait for Jawa Pie and the smoke result.

Man i can't stop smelling her its so sweet and earthy!


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 30, 2017)

Day 39 flower Jedi OG, the frost is strong in this one.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 2, 2017)

Ninja fruit, roughly day 21, 4 plants, up to 300 watts light, 3x3 tent, 2x sip containers and super soil.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 5, 2017)

Ninja fruit ~ day 24. Just noticed the frost.....


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 5, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Ninja fruit ~ day 24. Just noticed the frost.....
> 
> View attachment 4021896


Hopefully this will drop soon. Would love to get my hands on some NF. Been waiting for a while, but hopefully not much longer.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> First run.


I got a rooted clone of Alien Rift in my cloner I am looking forward to running. The guy who hunted it showed it to me in bloom...can't wait.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 6, 2017)

Does anyone know of any stock of Ninja Fruit?


----------



## OnePrays (Oct 6, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does anyone know of any stock of Ninja Fruit?


lumberjack seeds will be restocking soon they said "It just recently came back in stock but is in the release phase of being offered only to the Wait Lists."


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 6, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> lumberjack seeds will be restocking soon they said "It just recently came back in stock but is in the release phase of being offered only to the Wait Lists."


I just signed up to lumberjack and think I got on the waiting list for it , I also emailed them some questions. 
Do you know if they'll ship to Canada?


----------



## sourchunks (Oct 6, 2017)

just checked lumberjack and looks like they dropped a couple new strains. grapefruit glue and tropic moon. have no idea if i should order some


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 7, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> just checked lumberjack and looks like they dropped a couple new strains. grapefruit glue and tropic moon. have no idea if i should order some


Tropic Moon is Malibu Pie X Vader og. The ones on Vader and Ninja 's instagram look frostier and with more elongated buds than Malibu. I am going to buy a pack.

Anyone else want to chime in about grapefruit glue?


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 7, 2017)

maybe @Odin* knows of the grapefruit glue cross, i dont really check none of the ogs crews posts on instagram anymore, & i havent heard any mentions of it recently


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 7, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> maybe @Odin* knows of the grapefruit glue cross, i dont really check none of the ogs crews posts on instagram anymore, & i havent heard any mentions of it recently


The only thing I saw was the lineage it's Ninja Rift x Wizard's Glue. Sounds pretty interesting.

Ninja Rift = Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift
Wizard's Glue = Wizard's Potion x Gorilla Glue? (Correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 7, 2017)

That is the lineage for grapefruit glue, but I have not seen any pics of it grown out. It could turn out a really wide range of phenos with that lineage.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 7, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> That is the lineage for grapefruit glue, but I have not seen any pics of it grown out. It could turn out a really wide range of phenos with that lineage.


Definitely. Hoping someone has more info on pics as that is all I know .


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 9, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Definitely. Hoping someone has more info on pics as that is all I know .


I grabbed a pack of NF (waitlist) and GFG, but it'll be awhile before I pop my GFG.. got some Square One Genetics to look forward to


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 9, 2017)

And I would suspect a wide range of phenos as well.. doubt much, if any, BXing with this one as of yet..


----------



## mcnasty_nug (Oct 9, 2017)

guys, whats the best yielding strain ocean grown does? I hear the say they can all yield well ect ect, but which is easiest to yield well? Looking at instagram seems like jawa pie isnt bad. Or are none of their strains really good yielders?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 9, 2017)

mcnasty_nug said:


> guys, whats the best yielding strain ocean grown does? I hear the say they can all yield well ect ect, but which is easiest to yield well? Looking at instagram seems like jawa pie isnt bad. Or are none of their strains really good yielders?


Wookie (big tester for OGS) claims B'Witched would be the most forgiving strain.. I don't know personally however


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 9, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> I grabbed a pack of NF (waitlist) and GFG, but it'll be awhile before I pop my GFG.. got some Square One Genetics to look forward to


Maybe they are going in order of when we signed up because I have heard nothing yet. Damn maybe I will just go with alien rift lol. Post updates of the gfg so we know what it looks like !


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 9, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Maybe they are going in order of when we signed up because I have heard nothing yet. Damn maybe I will just go with alien rift lol. Post updates of the gfg so we know what it looks like !


I think that's exactly how they do it -- I feel like I've been on the list since the last drop of NF.. I think that was in January.. lol. The demand is crazy on that NF. I have a feeling that they are releasing small amounts at a time for the waitlisters so that someone doesn't buy up 5-10 packs at once


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 9, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Damn maybe I will just go with alien rift lol


_Great _cultivar! Proof is in the pudding with how many strains they X with Alien Rift  Haven't ran that one, but all those phenos seem to stack like crazy


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 9, 2017)

mcnasty_nug said:


> guys, whats the best yielding strain ocean grown does? I hear the say they can all yield well ect ect, but which is easiest to yield well? Looking at instagram seems like jawa pie isnt bad. Or are none of their strains really good yielders?


Depends on your growing style but from the looks of it it’ll be ninja fruit. But I’m growing Malibu pie now and I hope she yields


----------



## NugHeuser (Oct 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Depends on your growing style but from the looks of it it’ll be ninja fruit. But I’m growing Malibu pie now and I hope she yields


How far in is your Malibu? I have some seedlings going of it and Alien Rift


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 9, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> How far in is your Malibu? I have some seedlings going of it and Alien Rift


Still in veg. Transplant into 5gal in a few weeks then flip 2 weeks after


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mp day 30, though you can't see it in the pic she is very frosty


----------



## NugHeuser (Oct 9, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Mp day 30, though you can't see it in the pic she is very frosty View attachment 4024381 View attachment 4024382


Looking very nice, love the structure


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 9, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Looking very nice, love the structure


Yeah I just hate how short she is she's a foot shorter then the other 2 that she shares the tent with so I don't expect to get much off her.


----------



## NugHeuser (Oct 9, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Yeah I just hate how short she is she's a foot shorter then the other 2 that she shares the tent with so I don't expect to get much off her.


Oh, for sure. Are the other two also malibu pies?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 9, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Oh, for sure. Are the other two also malibu pies?


No one is pineapple express n the other is nl5xhaze


----------



## NugHeuser (Oct 9, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> No one is pineapple express n the other is nl5xhaze


Gotcha. How long did you veg her out?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 9, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Gotcha. How long did you veg her out?



Wanna say bout month n a half everything else was shooting up except her. Her brother was a monster wanted to keep him but don't have enough room as is.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 10, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> I have a question for those who have grown malibu pie and alien rift.
> 
> I tried going out to get some fox farm happy frog to start my MP and AR but all my local stores are out for the year and he said could be weeks to order it in. I have plenty of a mixture of the ocean forest, happy frog and perlite (mostly ocean forest) so I'm wondering if that might burn my seedlings to the point of killing them, did your phenos seem to handle nutes well or were they light eaters? I'd just hate to screw up 240 bucks in seeds, haven't killed any seedlings yet and I started a bunch in that same mix but they were different genes


I wonder if they are out because they have root aphids in the soil. I came across 2 bags of it with root aphids, then bought a bag of roots organics and same problem. I don't know what to use next I think I'm going to try Pro Mix.


----------



## NugHeuser (Oct 11, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I wonder if they are out because they have root aphids in the soil. I came across 2 bags of it with root aphids, then bought a bag of roots organics and same problem. I don't know what to use next I think I'm going to try Pro Mix.


Idk but I'm having some big issues with one of my plants(Not ocean grown), the only one that's not a seedling(about a month and a half from seed) and I can't figure it out. I hope there aren't root aphids in there. 

Looks just like TMV but everyone says "that hasn't been proven to effect cannabis" and I can't find any mites anywhere either. Don't know if I should kill it so whatever it is doesn't spread to my malibu pie or alien rift or if I should keep trying to figure it out but I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 11, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Idk but I'm having some big issues with one of my plants(Not ocean grown), the only one that's not a seedling(about a month and a half from seed) and I can't figure it out. I hope there aren't root aphids in there.
> 
> Looks just like TMV but everyone says "that hasn't been proven to effect cannabis" and I can't find any mites anywhere either. Don't know if I should kill it so whatever it is doesn't spread to my malibu pie or alien rift or if I should keep trying to figure it out but I'm pretty stumped.


Could just be a weak seed. I had 3 different seedlings 2 weeks in all dif strains died within a day apart from eachother, but the other is doing great so it's either just the seed or the aphids affected the others more then survivor. I'm thinking about using captain jacks concentrate to see if it kills the aphids.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 11, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Idk but I'm having some big issues with one of my plants(Not ocean grown), the only one that's not a seedling(about a month and a half from seed) and I can't figure it out. I hope there aren't root aphids in there.
> 
> Looks just like TMV but everyone says "that hasn't been proven to effect cannabis" and I can't find any mites anywhere either. Don't know if I should kill it so whatever it is doesn't spread to my malibu pie or alien rift or if I should keep trying to figure it out but I'm pretty stumped.


Suppose to receive my pack of Dark Helmet on Saturday, can't wait. I'm also running sour sunset sourdiesel X sunset sherbert, curious to see and smell the differences


----------



## greg nr (Oct 13, 2017)

Ninja fruit, roughly day 31.


----------



## OnePrays (Oct 13, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Suppose to receive my pack of Dark Helmet on Saturday, can't wait. I'm also running sour sunset sourdiesel X sunset sherbert, curious to see and smell the differences


Dark helmet smells delish man I’ve got one right now and man oh man she smells so fruity to me she smells like fruit loops or fruity pebbles.  Also got Jawa Pie going she smells similar but has a strong citrus smells more like lime. 

And my outdoor girl Obi Wan just got chopped she was more than ready. She took a good 9-10 weeks. First pic was taken 3 days ago. Chopped this morning. 45-55%amber on top buds lower buds 40% amber


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> _Great _cultivar! Proof is in the pudding with how many strains they X with Alien Rift  Haven't ran that one, but all those phenos seem to stack like crazy


Obi wan is a yielder


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Obi wan is a yielderView attachment 4026594 View attachment 4026595


_Beautifully_ done, brother! You will enjoy that pull, no doubt about it! That's what I like to call a "forearm bud"


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> _Beautifully_ done, brother! You will enjoy that pull, no doubt about it! That's what I like to call a "forearm bud"


Right on- i agree with you on the rift crosses-stack city


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Right on- i agree with you on the rift crosses-stack city


Honestly, the most consistent stacks I have seen from one seed to the next. Many strains can/will stack, but it seems like the AR stacks _every_ time. I'm sure they BX many times to get that consistently.. First thing I look for in new OGS strains is a Alien Rift (or NF) cross.. luckily there's a ton of them on the menu


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 14, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> _Beautifully_ done, brother! You will enjoy that pull, no doubt about it! That's what I like to call a "forearm bud"


You Sherwood in the 225


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You Sherwood in the 225


No sir, I am not. I've been to that area, and love it, but I'm not from around there


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 14, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> No sir, I am not. I've been to that area, and love it, but I'm not from around there


Oh okay because that’s a hood up there your name.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh okay because that’s a hood up there your name.


Haha I thought you might be from around the NO area.. I recognized the area code in your name. Awesome place and even better food


----------



## bizfactory (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Obi wan is a yielderView attachment 4026594 View attachment 4026595


What day did you harvest on? Looks a bit early with the abundance of white pistils but to each their own. I have 3 phenos in 5 plants of Obiwan going now. Got some pics at @bizfactory on IG


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> What day did you harvest on? Looks a bit early with the abundance of white pistils but to each their own. I have 3 phenos in 5 plants of Obiwan going now. Got some pics at @bizfactory on IG


Day 67-it always has white hairs it seems-ive taken it 72 days on my last run & still had them-not on ig


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 14, 2017)

crazy early looking imo, still looks dank, my buddy takes his obi super early too... maybe it's you, like stiff morning wood white pistils.. take it to 90 days one time


----------



## bizfactory (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Day 67-it always has white hairs it seems-ive taken it 72 days on my last run & still had them-not on ig


Good to know, I'll definitely keep that in mine when I'm harvesting. I'm at day 22 currently.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> crazy early looking imo, still looks dank, my buddy takes his obi super early too... maybe it's you, like stiff morning wood white pistils.. take it to 90 days one time


I was jus thinking about this the other day-when i harvest round 8 weeks i personally get better taste then 9 or later-even on different breeders or strains


----------



## OnePrays (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Obi wan is a yielderView attachment 4026594 View attachment 4026595


Looks identical to mines I was looking at it like I posted this? Lmao I noticed trichs on bud ripen real quick too looks like you’ve got a Nice haul


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I was jus thinking about this the other day-when i harvest round 8 weeks i personally get better taste then 9 or later-even on different breeders or strains


welp, can't argue with someone's preference


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> welp, can't argue with someone's preference


Whats weird is its not my preference-maybe its a mental thing-


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 14, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Dark helmet smells delish man I’ve got one right now and man oh man she smells so fruity to me she smells like fruit loops or fruity pebbles. View attachment 4026293View attachment 4026294 Also got Jawa Pie going she smells similar but has a strong citrus smells more like lime. View attachment 4026296View attachment 4026297
> 
> And my outdoor girl Obi Wan just got chopped she was more than ready. She took a good 9-10 weeks. First pic was taken 3 days ago. Chopped this morning. 45-55%amber on top buds lower buds 40% amber View attachment 4026300View attachment 4026301


Nice looking meds, now I really can't wait to get those beans popped. Unfortunately i have a good problem, too many new beans going at once so I have to give it a month or 2. But from what I read with the Dark Helmet it sounds like a keeper and the reason I chose it was the terps, how's the buzz on it, I always liked regular GSC. Obi wan looks like a beast, I'm waiting for the Jedi Og to come back in stock, suppose to be sister of the Vader but different smell.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 14, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Dark helmet smells delish man I’ve got one right now and man oh man she smells so fruity to me she smells like fruit loops or fruity pebbles. View attachment 4026293View attachment 4026294 Also got Jawa Pie going she smells similar but has a strong citrus smells more like lime. View attachment 4026296View attachment 4026297
> 
> And my outdoor girl Obi Wan just got chopped she was more than ready. She took a good 9-10 weeks. First pic was taken 3 days ago. Chopped this morning. 45-55%amber on top buds lower buds 40% amber View attachment 4026300View attachment 4026301


Reading about the 45-50% Amber trichs, why with so many amber? I heard around 10-20 max another person the guy from Interpenting said really any Amber is too later which I'm not sure about that. I like deep high n I had a dative dominant but harvested with 10-20% Amber and was nice high but it was gone too long and started to lose its taste which made it better for extracts


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jedi OG day 50 something, sweet, fuel, OG, FUNK, love it!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 21, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Jedi OG day 50 something, sweet, fuel, OG, FUNK, love it!


Waiting on those beans to come back in stock. Watching his smoke vids all the Jedis sound tastier and as good as his Vader OG.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Waiting on those beans to come back in stock. Watching his smoke vids all the Jedis sound tastier and as good as his Vader OG.


Nice, enjoy. Be ready for 100% ++ stretch, and lots of dense super nice buds!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 23, 2017)

Heads up: _unannounced_ Grapefruit Glue (Ninja Rift X Wizard's Glue) drop on the LJ site. Only 7 available.. Just wanted to let you guys know! I'm sure they'll be gone quick


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 23, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Heads up: _unannounced_ Grapefruit Glue (Ninja Rift X Wizard's Glue) drop on the LJ site. Only 7 available.. Just wanted to let you guys know! I'm sure they'll be gone quick


Think I'm going to wait for the reveiws and Jedi og to drop


----------



## SherwoodForest (Oct 23, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Think I'm going to wait for the reveiws and Jedi og to drop


Nothing wrong with that! The GG#4 used in the Wizard's Glue, as we know, can be tempermental, so not a bad idea to wait until the cultivar gets bx'd and polished (like AR, Jedi, NF, etc). I'm somewhat certain that GFG _just_ passed through testing.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 23, 2017)

SherwoodForest said:


> Nothing wrong with that! The GG#4 used in the Wizard's Glue, as we know, can be tempermental, so not a bad idea to wait until the cultivar gets bx'd and polished (like AR, Jedi, NF, etc). I'm somewhat certain that GFG _just_ passed through testing.


I really want a pure Gg, too many things being over crossed imo, it can result in good things. I really want Grease Monkey from Exotic. I'm curious about just the Wizards Glue


----------



## greg nr (Oct 24, 2017)

Starting the swell.... ninja fruit, ~ day 42 from flip,...


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 26, 2017)

Chopped


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Chopped
> View attachment 4033354
> View attachment 4033357


fat colas!


----------



## Terrapin2 (Oct 29, 2017)

malibu about a week from getting the flip. 
very pineapple pez stem rub smell atm.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 29, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> malibu about a week from getting the flip.
> very pineapple pez stem rub smell atm.
> 
> View attachment 4034890


I'm thinking about picking up a pack of the Malibu Pie, sounds like another tasty strain


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 29, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> malibu about a week from getting the flip.
> very pineapple pez stem rub smell atm.
> 
> View attachment 4034890


Looking good fam. Got 2 or 3 going into flower next week. Not getting much on the stem rub.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Has anyone heard report about a root beer smell on a Malibu pie? Mines about a week from harvest and I was doing my check for dead leaves an Whatnots and I kept smelling hints of root beer. Sure enough when I smelled my fingers after checking on her it was her that I was smelling root beer from now it was not overly strong just hints but its there.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 29, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Has anyone heard report about a root beer smell on a Malibu pie? Mines about a week from harvest and I was doing my check for dead leaves an Whatnots and I kept smelling hints of root beer. Sure enough when I smelled my fingers after checking on her it was her that I was smelling root beer from now it was not overly strong just hints but its there.


Sounds like a winner


----------



## Odin* (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m 5.5 on some Purple Portal (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift). What I have running is Rift dom, fat, frosty as fuck.

Gave a heavy stacking pheno to a buddy that threw it outdoors. Bud development was purple and frosted right off the bat, despite our heat (Southern CA). So, purple frosty Fruit pheno, serious beast. I took cuts before passing.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sounds like a winner


I wish but she stayed under 2' the whole time everything else around her took off n she just stayed short I might get a half off her.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 30, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> malibu about a week from getting the flip.
> very pineapple pez stem rub smell atm.
> 
> View attachment 4034890


like your training, looks nice!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> I’m 5.5 on some Purple Portal (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift). What I have running is Rift dom, fat, frosty as fuck.
> 
> Gave a heavy stacking pheno to a buddy that threw it outdoors. Bud development was purple and frosted right off the bat, despite our heat (Southern CA). So, purple frosty Fruit pheno, serious beast. I took cuts before passing.


What kind of terpes does ninja fruit put off, I don't care much about yields as I do quality, I see people hyping it up but what I looked at didn't look that amazing just purple bud


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 30, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> What kind of terpes does ninja fruit put off, I don't care much about yields as I do quality, I see people hyping it up but what I looked at didn't look that amazing just purple bud


I agree ... just like the guy with the neon lights kit on his car, all looks, no engine. I like to think that it, at the very least, smells fruity!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 31, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I agree ... just like the guy with the neon lights kit on his car, all looks, no engine. I like to think that it, at the very least, smells fruity!


I have heard some fruity smell, makes sense being the grapefruit haze in it. I'd have to see few reveiws on smoke report for it


----------



## Odin* (Oct 31, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> What kind of terpes does ninja fruit put off, I don't care much about yields as I do quality, I see people hyping it up but what I looked at didn't look that amazing just purple bud


My buddy said it’s tropical. I’ll get a better description tomorrow. What I have gives off tropical pine kush, last time I pinched it (a few days ago). I’ll check that again. Toss up a pic, or two, also. It looks a lot like the “Rift” pics from OG.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm surprised at how fruity and sweet the Jedi OG turned out, I have two gassy phone's (my keepers) but the rest are super strong sweet lime smell. Trimmed and put in jars last night, hope the sweet mellows and the OG and gas come trough. I'm a little getting tired of super sweet bud, want the funk back! Few bongs hits last night while trimming, but still pretty "hot" to give a real smoke report.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> I'm surprised at how fruity and sweet the Jedi OG turned out, I have two gassy phone's (my keepers) but the rest are super strong sweet lime smell. Trimmed and put in jars last night, hope the sweet mellows and the OG and gas come trough. I'm a little getting tired of super sweet bud, want the funk back! Few bongs hits last night while trimming, but still pretty "hot" to give a real smoke report.


Still can't wait for the next release of Jedi OG, so many strains so little $ and space


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 3, 2017)

My biggest alien rift out of the pack has revealed that Its a female. 2 more weeks till flip.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 3, 2017)

And the second biggest malibu pie is also a female. I'm pretty happy with the structure of both strains.

So far I'm sitting at 2 female alien rifts and 1 female malibu pie. No males yet as far as the ocean grown genetics go.


----------



## jillxjilly (Nov 4, 2017)

one of my ninja fruits is starting to flower in 18/6 o_o so i just flipped it to 12/12 and said fuck it

another NF (i culled males and cloned from females a while ago) looks like it might be a male, or just have bulbous growths near its preflowers.... time will tell but now i'm worried that i'm too noob to identify males vs females and now i'm scared to grow from regular seeds again FML!

100% user error if that's the case but... damn, OG genetics look sooooooooo nice i'm honestly considering risking it again with OG reg seeds ...

@ vader / ninja - if you guys ever hire someone to feminize your seeds for you, i'm sure me + others would be more than willing to pay whatever the price increase is... shit i'd pay double or triple the current price for feminized ocean grown genetics, if that made it worth their time!

anyone have OG strain recommendations that are easy to tell male vs female during veg?

edit-- alternatively if cuts are available in NorCal..  

cheers


----------



## greg nr (Nov 7, 2017)

Ninja fruit being chopped today. ~ day 58. Still a lot of clear trich's, but schedule driving decision. Lots of flopping buds; I should have added another layer of trellis. Nice purple hue to the buds, some purple trich's. Nice grapie/fruity aroma. 

  

Next run will be tga pennywise and quirckle.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 8, 2017)

young malibu in first week-should stack nicely.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 8, 2017)

Edited to avoid severe butthurt; I have a large OG collection that I have yet to pop, but I do have some “Purple Portal” testers (Ninja Fruit x Alien Rift) that are iced out as fuck, dense as granite. @Terrapin2 always delivers, Where’s the ice guys?


----------



## Ryry94 (Nov 9, 2017)

Smoke Report - bong rips of Jedi OG all day will NOT help me finish my work on time......Great flavor, still very loud citrus lime sweet smell in the jar, and the smoke tastes like very nice smooth sour lime with mellow OG mixed in. Until you find buds from the GAS pheno, like turpentine sour gas that turns into OG after taste, this is my favorite and keeper. The effect is heavy on the brain, slows me down in a good way, but too much will slow me down to a stop. Caught myself looking out the window and listening to the geese squawk as they fly south for the winter. Not a bad day at all, but I was supposedly working. The pain relief is really really good for me, my neck and back are pretty bad recently, and the Jedi dulls the pain and keeps the mind focused on everything else.

But wait, thats not all.....throw it in a vape, and wow the Pine flavor lasts for like 45 minutes in your mouth, until your forget what pine is because you are super high. 

Been enjoying the flower so much, I have not made any hash yet, should be fun.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Smoke Report - bong rips of Jedi OG all day will NOT help me finish my work on time......Great flavor, still very loud citrus lime sweet smell in the jar, and the smoke tastes like very nice smooth sour lime with mellow OG mixed in. Until you find buds from the GAS pheno, like turpentine sour gas that turns into OG after taste, this is my favorite and keeper. The effect is heavy on the brain, slows me down in a good way, but too much will slow me down to a stop. Caught myself looking out the window and listening to the geese squawk as they fly south for the winter. Not a bad day at all, but I was supposedly working. The pain relief is really really good for me, my neck and back are pretty bad recently, and the Jedi dulls the pain and keeps the mind focused on everything else.
> 
> But wait, thats not all.....throw it in a vape, and wow the Pine flavor lasts for like 45 minutes in your mouth, until your forget what pine is because you are super high.
> 
> Been enjoying the flower so much, I have not made any hash yet, should be fun.


How was the yield fam


----------



## Ryry94 (Nov 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How was the yield fam


Not sure of weight, I don't usually weigh anything. 13 jars of nice dense bud, the larf and bud smaller than a quarter went into the freezer for soup this winter. This is from 5x5 tent with 600w and 4 plants for 68 days, should have been 6 plants but shit happens.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 14, 2017)

Got 4x Jawa Pie popping up their heads


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 14, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> What kind of terpes does ninja fruit put off, I don't care much about yields as I do quality, I see people hyping it up but what I looked at didn't look that amazing just purple bud





GreenSanta said:


> I agree ... just like the guy with the neon lights kit on his car, all looks, no engine. I like to think that it, at the very least, smells fruity!


I had a pack of the first release which was was different in some way. Never found out exactly what it was but mine is significantly different from what the new packs are putting out. Maybe F1 vs F2? Who knows.

Anyways, mine came out almost black and absolutely zero green in the bud or any sugar leaves. Grape smell and flavor, really stemmy buds, and a pretty weak high. The purple is crazy but I gave the rest of my seeds away. I also had nanners both runs so nah.


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 14, 2017)

Found some Ninja Fruit pictures so might as well.


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 14, 2017)

Here is Obiwan OG @ 54 days. I got a lot of updates on it over here https://www.instagram.com/bizfactory/


----------



## greg nr (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks like I will get about an 8 oz yield from my 3x3 ninja fruit grow. The quality was good, but the yield was just meh. My last run (Bodhi) netted about 15 oz's with the same everything. 

These had smaller nugs, and a larger internodal spacing.

Not terrible, but in the kiss your sister range of excitement (unless you are from Alabama, Ark, or Miss). 

Not really complaining, just noting the final outcome. Haven't smoked any yet, but the smell is really good and they are sticky as f, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 17, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Looks like I will get about an 8 oz yield from my 3x3 ninja fruit grow. The quality was good, but the yield was just meh. My last run (Bodhi) netted about 15 oz's with the same everything.
> 
> These had smaller nugs, and a larger internodal spacing.
> 
> ...


no disrespect to vader & crew, but what were the bodhi strains you ran?


----------



## greg nr (Nov 17, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> no disrespect to vader & crew, but what were the bodhi strains you ran?


Goji OG and SSDD. Each strain got about half the tent space. Each half was about the same in terms of yield.


----------



## Bank Breaker (Nov 17, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Found some Ninja Fruit pictures so might as well.
> 
> View attachment 4043299
> 
> ...


how's the smoke report on ninja fruit?? density and potency??


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 17, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Found some Ninja Fruit pictures so might as well.
> 
> View attachment 4043299
> 
> ...


On the plant they do look good but seems like one of those you grow for purple appeal and maybe taste


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 18, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Found some Ninja Fruit pictures so might as well.
> 
> View attachment 4043299
> 
> ...


I don't know if you watch the Ocean Grown YouTube channel I think it's VaderOG, him and Ninja just did a smoke test gauntlet on the ninja fruit, pretty similar to the way you described it but not so much grapefruit


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 20, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I don't know if you watch the Ocean Grown YouTube channel I think it's VaderOG, him and Ninja just did a smoke test gauntlet on the ninja fruit, pretty similar to the way you described it but not so much grapefruit


Word, they do a much better job of describing the bud than I do. Wish I would have gotten that super frosty pheno!


----------



## greg nr (Nov 20, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> I don't know if you watch the Ocean Grown YouTube channel I think it's VaderOG, him and Ninja just did a smoke test gauntlet on the ninja fruit, pretty similar to the way you described it but not so much grapefruit


That is a long but interesting piece. Apparently one of the changes ninja wants to breed in is to make the plant less stretchy. That's one of the things I noticed; there is a lot of internodal distance between the buds. He wants to make them shorter and bushier.

Also, there were at least 2 pheno's they visibly didn't like. Ninja called one 80's average and nothing to look at. You have to give them kudo's for honesty.

But the majority of the pheno's got good reviews. Interesting segment.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Goji OG and SSDD. Each strain got about half the tent space. Each half was about the same in terms of yield.


How did you like the goji? That's one I'm thinking about getting with an upcoming promo. 
Also does anyone have any info on astro chimp? GG#4xalien rift. Id like to get a hold of some but haven't ever seen it on lumberjack seeds.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 20, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> How did you like the goji? That's one I'm thinking about getting with an upcoming promo.
> Also does anyone have any info on astro chimp? GG#4xalien rift. Id like to get a hold of some but haven't ever seen it on lumberjack seeds.


Well, first of all I admit I'm a lightweight. It doesn't take much to give me a good buzz. But... The Goji absolutely hammered me. And by hammered, I mean I was a complete blithering idiot - similar to the effect tincture has on me.

It is one of the most potent strains I've smoked. Very nice effects. I just have learn to pace myself and microdose it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Well, first of all I admit I'm a lightweight. It doesn't take much to give me a good buzz. But... The Goji absolutely hammered me. And by hammered, I mean I was a complete blithering idiot - similar to the effect tincture has on me.
> 
> It is one of the most potent strains I've smoked. Very nice effects. I just have learn to pace myself and microdose it.


Right on man. That's what I like to hear. It looks like a really good yielder. 
What was the flower time like on it?
I'm worried it may want to go over 10 weeks..


----------



## greg nr (Nov 20, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Right on man. That's what I like to hear. It looks like a really good yielder.
> What was the flower time like on it?
> I'm worried it may want to go over 10 weeks..


I cut them at 74 days.


----------



## greywind (Nov 20, 2017)

Sale going on at Lumberjack all week for any interested. Cheers & happy hunting!


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 20, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> Word, they do a much better job of describing the bud than I do. Wish I would have gotten that super frosty pheno!


Yea they do a good job with the smoke reports and don't seem to Bs it. Check out his video on living soil he's doing a series on it


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> That is a long but interesting piece. Apparently one of the changes ninja wants to breed in is to make the plant less stretchy. That's one of the things I noticed; there is a lot of internodal distance between the buds. He wants to make them shorter and bushier.
> 
> Also, there were at least 2 pheno's they visibly didn't like. Ninja called one 80's average and nothing to look at. You have to give them kudo's for honesty.
> 
> But the majority of the pheno's got good reviews. Interesting segment.


His smoke reports are good I've watched them all to help decide what I want to try. He doesn't seem to bs it and their usually entertaining to watch, I would def like smoke sesh with them


----------



## greg nr (Nov 20, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> His smoke reports are good I've watched them all to help decide what I want to try. He doesn't seem to bs it and their usually entertaining to watch, I would def like smoke sesh with them


Yeah, they are definately living proof you can't od on cannabis.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 20, 2017)

greywind said:


> Sale going on at Lumberjack all week for any interested. Cheers & happy hunting!


What's the sale? I see alien rift for 100 but everything else is still 120


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 20, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> What's the sale? I see alien rift for 100 but everything else is still 120


View attachment 4046074


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone run Highlander or Bwitched?


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

popped a pack of jawa pie a little while back. all males but 1. getting a little unlucky with OG lately. makes you wanna contact them but i'm not like that. i'm happy i have a solid ninja fruit keeper but I'm done with the ocean for now.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

I know they are solid dudes but i feel like they don't run their strains in enough environments before releasing them. my dark helmets all hermed, my alien rifts all hermed but 1 pheno, my ninja fruits all hermed but 1 pheno, now i have 11 males out of a 12 pack with jawa pie. I run a lot of different strains in my greenhouse without issues so something isn't right with their genetics.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

honestly i will make all my money back with the ninja fruit cut i have so in a sense it was worth it.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 22, 2017)

@sourchunks I had written a long winded explanation covering your concerns, but without divulging to much, I can just as easily say “give ‘herms’ time and pay no mind to male-to-female ratios”.

Yup, that about covers it.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Which is better to run the dark helmet or the dark plasma?


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 22, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I know they are solid dudes but i feel like they don't run their strains in enough environments before releasing them. my dark helmets all hermed, my alien rifts all hermed but 1 pheno, my ninja fruits all hermed but 1 pheno, now i have 11 males out of a 12 pack with jawa pie. I run a lot of different strains in my greenhouse without issues so something isn't right with their genetics.


At which stage did they herm? Pre flower, early, mid or late flower? 
Just wondering so I can keep an extra close eye on my malibu pie and alien rift. I've had a couple herms, one AR and one MP, pre flower.
But I had broad mites then burnt the shit out of them leaving the lights on for one of the sprayings so they were a bit stressed. 
Now everythings back on track and I plan on probably flipping Friday. Going to go back over each and every plant a couple days into flower and check again for hermies. 
My female to male ratio was good, little bit over half were females.


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 22, 2017)

My Ninja Fruit threw nanners around day 55ish.

Several Obiwans threw some nanners around day 30 but I was also resetting the blumats and probably disturbed the root zone a bit. There were 3-4 a plant, at the bottom, and they never came back after plucking them.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 22, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I know they are solid dudes but i feel like they don't run their strains in enough environments before releasing them. my dark helmets all hermed, my alien rifts all hermed but 1 pheno, my ninja fruits all hermed but 1 pheno, now i have 11 males out of a 12 pack with jawa pie. I run a lot of different strains in my greenhouse without issues so something isn't right with their genetics.


damn, 11 out of 12 ?! i wish you had the space to flower those males out & find the best ones for frost, structure & terpenes.


----------



## limonene (Nov 22, 2017)

When did your rift herm? I have 2/6 females on day 37 and they are both great. Very happy with them actually and I’m extremely picky. @sourchunks


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> I know they are solid dudes but i feel like they don't run their strains in enough environments before releasing them. my dark helmets all hermed, my alien rifts all hermed but 1 pheno, my ninja fruits all hermed but 1 pheno, now i have 11 males out of a 12 pack with jawa pie. I run a lot of different strains in my greenhouse without issues so something isn't right with their genetics.


Could it be something you are doing to get that many herms out of so many different strains? I have dark helmet seeds can't wait to try them


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> At which stage did they herm? Pre flower, early, mid or late flower?
> Just wondering so I can keep an extra close eye on my malibu pie and alien rift. I've had a couple herms, one AR and one MP, pre flower.
> But I had broad mites then burnt the shit out of them leaving the lights on for one of the sprayings so they were a bit stressed.
> Now everythings back on track and I plan on probably flipping Friday. Going to go back over each and every plant a couple days into flower and check again for hermies.
> My female to male ratio was good, little bit over half were females.


so the dark helmet and ninja fruit were both full blown herms throwing ball sacks and female parts late in veg.....the rift were all nanner herms later into flower maybe around week 5


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

J_Blaze23 said:


> Could it be something you are doing to get that many herms out of so many different strains? I have dark helmet seeds can't wait to try them


yes it is in part my growing conditions. I'm outdoor in Hawaii in a greenhouse where i have grown many successful crops. Hawaii is about the best growing conditions on planet earth aside from rainy winters and most strains love it. I said in my post that i just think the ocean grown crew don't get enough tester data from different growing conditions. (outdoor, greenhouse, etc.) maybe they do but i've never had hermie issues like that before so must be in the genetics.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 22, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> yes it is in part my growing conditions. I'm outdoor in Hawaii in a greenhouse where i have grown many successful crops. Hawaii is about the best growing conditions on planet earth aside from rainy winters and most strains love it. I said in my post that i just think the ocean grown crew don't get enough tester data from different growing conditions. (outdoor, greenhouse, etc.) maybe they do but i've never had hermie issues like that before so must be in the genetics.


I agree with not enough outdoor testing but indoors things seem to do great. He is running a living organics test to see what strains do best in those conditions but I don't think really anything outdoor. Could just be finicky strains that need prime conditions, it's about finding what works for your growing conditions can't really blame OG for that.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 22, 2017)

Gotta disagree with the testing thing... Ocean Grown lounge is basically their testing forum.

I really haven't heard of any herm issues other than this and I didn't have issues with the rift or Ninja. Part of the hobby i guess..always a bummer.


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Gotta disagree with the testing thing... Ocean Grown lounge is basically their testing forum.
> 
> I really haven't heard of any herm issues other than this and I didn't have issues with the rift or Ninja. Part of the hobby i guess..always a bummer.


i have seen numerous videos on youtube with OG genetics having some herm issues indoors even. Medgrower1 had Alien rift herm on him, greengenes garden had dark plasma herm on him, and i just recently seen a video on a jedi go grow where all 14 phenos hermed on a guy that said he has never had herm issues in his grow room before. I'm not bagging on ocean grown because all the best breeders have herm issues as well......DJ Short, TGA etc etc.....i love vader and crew and will still buy packs from them....just taking a break


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 22, 2017)

here is the vid of the jedi OG herm fest......i actually had a pheno of jedi that was unbelievable but took way too long to finish.


----------



## astronomikl (Nov 23, 2017)

I was really interested in the dark helmet..... guess my search now goes elsewhere


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 23, 2017)

astronomikl said:


> I was really interested in the dark helmet..... guess my search now goes elsewhere


There's a recent grow of it in here and he said it turned out great and only used 4 seeds and found a pheno with really good smell and frost. I have a pack I'm waiting for some space I can see what I get. But he said she's a keeper


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 23, 2017)

astronomikl said:


> I was really interested in the dark helmet..... guess my search now goes elsewhere


my bro, i'm not trying to talk people out of growing ocean grown because i had herm issues in my outdoor environment.....name a breeder that produces 100% herm proof strains.....you can't. Ocean grown has very solid breeding practices and i have found a few insane keepers, Alien rift, jedi Og, and Ninja fruit and right now a jawa pie. Very chronic and terpy strains they have. This is an ocean grown growers forum so i'm just being honest with what has been going on.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 23, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> my bro, i'm not trying to talk people out of growing ocean grown because i had herm issues in my outdoor environment.....name a breeder that produces 100% herm proof strains.....you can't. Ocean grown has very solid breeding practices and i have found a few insane keepers, Alien rift, jedi Og, and Ninja fruit and right now a jawa pie. Very chronic and terpy strains they have. This is an ocean grown growers forum so i'm just being honest with what has been going on.


Can't wait to get the next release of Jedi Og


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 24, 2017)

I grew 3 obiwons. 2 were crazy mutant males. 1 female. Huge yielder of lemon pez flavored wands. Effect was decent, it just took forever to finish. Never took it past 74(scheduling), but it always looked like it needed 10+ more. I regret not running her 12 weeks, at least once, but that pheno really wasn't what I was looking for. Culled after 2, 3 clone runs.


----------



## J_Blaze23 (Nov 24, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I grew 3 obiwons. 2 were crazy mutant males. 1 female. Huge yielder of lemon pez flavored wands. Effect was decent, it just took forever to finish. Never took it past 74(scheduling), but it always looked like it needed 10+ more. I regret not running her 12 weeks, at least once, but that pheno really wasn't what I was looking for. Culled after 2, 3 clone runs.


I go by what the trichomes are telling me unless the smell is really good at that point and that's what I want at the time but I like deep medicated effect so later harvest works for me. First seeds I started with was bag seeds so you really have no set schedule or expectation other then what the plant is telling me and I like to do that with breeder strains


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 27, 2017)

sourchunks said:


> my bro, i'm not trying to talk people out of growing ocean grown because i had herm issues in my outdoor environment.....name a breeder that produces 100% herm proof strains.....you can't. Ocean grown has very solid breeding practices and i have found a few insane keepers, Alien rift, jedi Og, and Ninja fruit and right now a jawa pie. Very chronic and terpy strains they have. This is an ocean grown growers forum so i'm just being honest with what has been going on.


Ive found some of the dankest strains will herm on me. So i train them extra remove extra lowers and hope for the best.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 27, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Ive found some of the dankest strains will herm on me. So i train them extra remove extra lowers and hope for the best.


Yeah I've heard chem dog is one that will throw nanners everytime late in flower, period. I've never grown it but just read from somewhere on here of some people talking about it who have. So that's a good example of one, I'd have to agree with ya.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

I too can attest to the the fact that I've seen sacks on some the Vader OG lowers. I plucked em off and haven't seen any since. They've been on 12 n 12 since Oct 17th. That kind of thing has happened with numerous strains I've grown, not just from them, and after running one or 2 times from clone, most of those issues simply disappear. I have a keeper Tahoe Alien pheno I've been running for years that started that way and it's been stable for years now.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 28, 2017)

have a malibu flexing right now. wicked structure, almost at 21 days. stacking like a champ, and the ice she's producing at 2.5 weeks is incredible.
pics later.
no nuts as of yet.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 28, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> have a malibu flexing right now. wicked structure, almost at 21 days. stacking like a champ, and the ice she's producing at 2.5 weeks is incredible.
> pics later.
> no nuts as of yet.


Interested to see these pics. I've got some malibu pies on day 3 of flip. 
And yeah I agree on the structure. They are actually bushier than my alien rifts.


----------



## greg nr (Nov 28, 2017)

I had a few nanners on my ninja fruit run, but didn't see any seeds when I harvested. No big deal. I don't really get why people get so freaked out over a couple of nanners.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 28, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> have a malibu flexing right now. wicked structure, almost at 21 days. stacking like a champ, and the ice she's producing at 2.5 weeks is incredible.
> pics later.
> no nuts as of yet.


I have 2 in flower about 13 days in. I’ll post some pics when lights comes on. What flavor are you getting outta yours?


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 28, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> have a malibu flexing right now. wicked structure, almost at 21 days. stacking like a champ, and the ice she's producing at 2.5 weeks is incredible.
> pics later.
> no nuts as of yet.


Are you running lights with uv like cmh's or supplementing uv?


----------



## limonene (Nov 28, 2017)

one of the alien rifts I'm running from seed on day 43


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> one of the alien rifts I'm running from seed on day 43View attachment 4049848 View attachment 4049849 View attachment 4049850 View attachment 4049851


Your pics are impeccable as usual. Great job! Only 43 days too? That's pretty damn fast as well. Sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 28, 2017)

limonene said:


> one of the alien rifts I'm running from seed on day 43View attachment 4049848 View attachment 4049849 View attachment 4049850 View attachment 4049851


Man you kill every strain that touches your grow space. Salute my brother


----------



## limonene (Nov 28, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> Your pics are impeccable as usual. Great job! Only 43 days too? That's pretty damn fast as well. Sounds like a keeper to me.


Thanks man yeah this one looks to be a fast finisher maybe 60 days.


----------



## limonene (Nov 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you kill every strain that touches your grow space. Salute my brother


Thanks vato the other pheno has a more complex terp profile but its right in the middle of the tent and i cant really get a good photo yet. Im very happy with both females so far


----------



## Terrapin2 (Nov 29, 2017)

malibu pie @ 24 days. 
smells like pineapple lime pez atm. i am sure that'll be changing. cool looking plant. i am excited to see what she does.


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 30, 2017)

Malibu Pie and Alien Rift on day 5 of flower.
This is my second grow. Going much better than my first. Oh the anticipation.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 2, 2017)

Finished up the Purple Portal testers. Kept like phenos (identified by stem rub, leaves, etc). Gave a few plants for my buddy to throw outdoors. He ended up with a deep purp Ninja Fruit dom, and bright green Ninja flavored Rift.

The pheno I bloomed was right in between Ninja Fruit and Rift (parents). The flowers ended up turning a pastel pink, which is kinda odd when juxtaposed against the green leaves, makes it look “brown” at first glance. Then you look at it closer, “holy crap, it’s pink!”.

Nose is tropical pineapple punch. Very pleasant and if you’re into pine/pineapple/tropical kush, this is right up your alley, but unique in a way that makes it “new”.

I heard that Ninja Fruit is all about “the flavor” (have the beans, haven’t popped ‘em). Ninja Fruit
lends a lot of itself in this cross, so much savor. The high isn’t too crazy, but the smoke is akin to a fine wine, old single malt, or premium anejo. Smooth, but tastes like chopped mango and pineapple, doused with fresh lime juice, tobasco, and throw some salt and “Lucas” or Tajin on it. Tropical herbs and spices. Hard to describe, but very appealing. 

I’m going to run the phenos that I gave my buddy (cuts taken before gifting), see if I can make that buzz a little more “uplifting”.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 2, 2017)

Crappy pic, can’t see the pastel pink color.


----------



## bvolt (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello all,

I just started growing in Mar 2017. I got into it finally, because of the changes and advances in LED tech.

I assemble my own fixtures (using HLG, Photon Phantom, Vero COBs and Cree Deep Reds).

I've got 2 fairly successful (nothing died ) harvests under my belt. My plan now, is to find a strain that I like and that produces buds with exceptional "bag appeal".

In the running are Papaya by Nirvana (it's not the most well know, but it's fat and potent) and Querkle by TGA - both of these produce similar huge dense tops.

Querkle is quite popular and has name recognition, but I've just popped 4 of my newest acquisition... Vader OG beans.

I've never grown or seen these grow (except on VaderVision), so I'm not sure what strategy to take:

Root a bunch of clones for SoG
Grow them out and top
Go all out and manifold
I have all the lights and space I could want for just about any configuration, but I'll most likely veg these in my 2 x 2 (or 2 x 4, if they get big). More than likely, they will flower in a 4 x 4.

If anyone with extensive experience with Vader OG (or similar behaving strain) would offer some guidance, I'd certainly appreciate it.

Thank you, in advance.


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

alien rift day 50


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> alien rift day 50View attachment 4053484 View attachment 4053485


icy!!!


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> alien rift day 50View attachment 4053484 View attachment 4053485


Very nice. What type of lighting are you running?


----------



## limonene (Dec 5, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Very nice. What type of lighting are you running?


Gavita hps, cmh, plasma. I like em all for different reasons


----------



## greywind (Dec 5, 2017)

limonene said:


> alien rift day 50View attachment 4053484 View attachment 4053485


She's a quicky. I recently heard NinjaOG mention that there are seven week finishers to be found in Alien Rift. I never really heard VaderOG mention this about his creation, but wow. I need myself another pack of Alien Rift to hunt through. Cheers!


----------



## limonene (Dec 7, 2017)

more rift shots with a flash gun. She's pretty demure and photogenic and furring up nicely.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 7, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4054447 View attachment 4054449 View attachment 4054450 more rift shots with a flash gun. She's pretty demure and photogenic and furring up nicely.


Wow just killing it. Those photos just made me add alien rifts to the long list of strains I need.


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 9, 2017)

Tending to the canopy yesterday on day 13 of flower and I notice my Alien Rift #10 is already beginning to show some trichome production, zoom in on the second pic. I'll be keeping a close eye on this one


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

Purple Pie(Key Lime Lie x Ninja Fruit) weird lanky growing gal but grainy has created a nice bush. Very vigorous node spacing sucks but awesome smell and taste and potency too.


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 9, 2017)

Correction, took a closer look at them and all of my og seeds are starting to form crystal. Malibu Pie and Alien Rift on day 14


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 9, 2017)

limonene said:


> alien rift day 50View attachment 4053484 View attachment 4053485


this making me want to pickup a pack.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 11, 2017)

She fading with F2 babies


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 17, 2017)

Day 22
7 females of the alien rift and nothing bad to say about any of the pheno's.

Alien Rift #10 
   

Alien Rift #9


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 17, 2017)

NugHeuser said:


> Day 22
> 7 females of the alien rift and nothing bad to say about any of the pheno's.
> 
> Alien Rift #10
> ...


Looking good fam


----------



## Bean Busy (Dec 23, 2017)

Ocean Grown just went international


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 25, 2017)

Day 30 on the Malibu Pies and Alien Rifts. 

Pure pineapple aroma coming off the pies, it's mouth watering. 
One of my best stacking pies also happens to be my frostiest. 

Malibu pie #2


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 25, 2017)

A couple of the Alien Rifts on day 30. 

The #9 pheno. Arguably the frostiest in the garden as well as the tightest stacking 

The #5 pheno, I'm thinking this one is one of the quicker finishing rifts. Hairs are starting to recede a bit and calyxe's are becoming visible. This pheno is also my branchiest of the rifts but is keeping nice tight nodes as well.  

I'd consider these two phenos the winners as far as growth, structure and bid development goes for the rifts. 

Definitely pretty happy about the pack I got. Anyone that is unsure of what genetics to get from which seedbanks, you can't go wrong with ocean grown genetics. Stable strong healthy genes. This is my first run in with them and I'm happy.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 8, 2018)

Alien Rift #5
She's definitely the early bird of the bunch @ day 44  

Won't be much for the hash pile off of her! Also just posted my #8 pheno in the frostiest buds section. Complete cake, and only at day 44.
The rifts are definitely worth the money, so many keepers out of the pack, structure wise and bag appeal. Im sure the smoke will be dank.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 8, 2018)

Don't mind the heat stress, a lamp was taken out and the environment has been corrected


----------



## limonene (Jan 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Alien Rift #5
> She's definitely the early bird of the bunch @ day 44 View attachment 4070206 View attachment 4070207
> 
> Won't be much for the hash pile off of her! Also just posted my #8 pheno in the frostiest buds section. Complete cake, and only at day 44.
> The rifts are definitely worth the money, so many keepers out of the pack, structure wise and bag appeal. Im sure the smoke will be dank.


That looks like my keeper. I’m real happy with both females I found out of 6 seeds. Very nice aromas and bag appeal is 10/10


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 9, 2018)

limonene said:


> That looks like my keeper. I’m real happy with both females I found out of 6 seeds. Very nice aromas and bag appeal is 10/10


Yeah I'm kind of thinking around week 8 I'll have a handful of plants ready, may have a couple before that. 
I've got 7 rifts and 8 malibu pies. The female/male ratio was awesome, think i started with 9 or 10 rifts and 11 pies.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 9, 2018)

Ive got one pie in particular that's pretty sweet. Most of the others are fine, nothing to complain about. It's been fun growing both strains but the rift beans has got some sweet pheno's.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll try to remember to post a pic of my #8 Alien Rift and the Malibu pie that I mentioned when I get off work.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 9, 2018)

Alien Rift #8
    
Not too bad for 6 and a half weeks. It's funny, I accidently broke this pheno in half at the 2nd node when it was younger and I *almost *threw it away after that. 

Malibu Pie #2
    

This pie happens to not only be the frostiest of the pies but also the most stacking. For the most part the pies have longer internodal spacing with some bare stem, this one is stacking nicely though, she'll yield well.


----------



## Serva (Jan 9, 2018)

Lovely Plants! I also decided that I wanna give OG a try and purchased a pack of Dark Helmet. First 2 seedlings are already looking into the light!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 9, 2018)

Right on man! 
Yeah the rifts have pleasantly surprised me. Keep us posted on them dark helmets!


----------



## OnePrays (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like they finally restocked on Ninja fruit got my two packs


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 12, 2018)

This Purple Pie is gonna be a beast. Key Lime Pie x Ninja Fruit smells like pink lemonade. First go with Ocean Grown been males in the Jawa Pie I have popped


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 12, 2018)

How bout it 
Alien rift @ day 48


----------



## OnePrays (Jan 15, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> This Purple Pie is gonna be a beast. Key Lime Pie x Ninja Fruit smells like pink lemonade. First go with Ocean Grown been males in the Jawa Pie I have popped
> 
> View attachment 4072104


How did you get that purple pie?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 16, 2018)

OnePrays said:


> How did you get that purple pie?


Got a good bro that used to test for Ocean Grown and he passed me one of his keepers. I don’t think this one has been released yet but more pics to come once she really hits flower.


----------



## OnePrays (Jan 16, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Got a good bro that used to test for Ocean Grown and he passed me one of his keepers. I don’t think this one has been released yet but more pics to come once she really hits flower.


damn I’m hating on you right now bro hahaha key lime is my fav strain, got a thread goi in that baby? I’ll definitely sub up.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey guys i am about to get a pack from lumberjacks which 1 would you say is the best to get other than ninja fruit i have that right now. Torn between alien rift or waiting on the new Ninja Smash think its ninja fruit and BB#3 have to look it up or Spartan Kush looks like it would be nice. Thanks guys moving to cali in 3 weeks going to be doing OGG only run for a while.


----------



## greywind (Jan 19, 2018)

Dopaw13 said:


> Hey guys i am about to get a pack from lumberjacks which 1 would you say is the best to get other than ninja fruit i have that right now. Torn between alien rift or waiting on the new Ninja Smash think its ninja fruit and BB#3 have to look it up or Spartan Kush looks like it would be nice. Thanks guys moving to cali in 3 weeks going to be doing OGG only run for a while.


I would personally go with the Alien Rift. It's their flagship offering in my opinion. Ocean Grown took off when VaderOG started breeding with the Alien Rift.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 19, 2018)

spartan kush all the way.

depends on what you desire. I personally like squat plants that finish fast. 

ninja smash reports are fuelly funk. not much haze reports or grape or strawberry.

spartan kush should be cherry leaning.

alien rift is straight lemon. and on the taller side

I


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2018)

Alien Rift in my opinion.


----------



## Werp (Jan 19, 2018)

I live in the U.S and was wondering who was a distributor of OG's genetics. I looked but had no luck...TIA!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2018)

Werp said:


> I live in the U.S and was wondering who was a distributor of OG's genetics. I looked but had no luck...TIA!


Lumberjackseeds.com


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2018)

Werp said:


> I live in the U.S and was wondering who was a distributor of OG's genetics. I looked but had no luck...TIA!


Itll ask for a password. It's pretty simple. Lets see if you can figure it out, just for fun. I stumbled upon the site trying to find their beans, guessed on the password and was right, then had me thinking I just made it into some fancy holy grail of a seed bank where you have to know the password to get their top notch deals, then shortly after found out it's really no secret or anything lol
I'm pretty happy with the alien rift though, very nice strain.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 19, 2018)

Dopaw13 said:


> Hey guys i am about to get a pack from lumberjacks which 1 would you say is the best to get other than ninja fruit i have that right now. Torn between alien rift or waiting on the new Ninja Smash think its ninja fruit and BB#3 have to look it up or Spartan Kush looks like it would be nice. Thanks guys moving to cali in 3 weeks going to be doing OGG only run for a while.


Go with your gut......its all fire and depends on what ya pick or whats happens to the breeding pair.......males, female don't clone for whatever reason some could be limited releases


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 19, 2018)

password is timber


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 21, 2018)

Here's a few shots before lights on @ day 57. Alien Rift and Malibu Pie. Alien Rift is the last pic, the first picture is Malibu Pie.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 21, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Here's a few shots before lights on @ day 57. Alien Rift and Malibu Pie. Alien Rift is the last pic, the first picture is Malibu Pie.
> View attachment 4076618View attachment 4076613 View attachment 4076614 View attachment 4076615


malibu pie is pineapples & funk on the stem rub ?


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah i am leading the Astrochimp or Skunkbeard but im getting impatient so i might just get Alien Rift XD


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 21, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> malibu pie is pineapples & funk on the stem rub ?


For the most part yes it's a pineapple candy smell coming off them. I tried about a week premature nug of the pie and it's already incredibly tasty. Haven't tried the rift yet but I'm chopping the first of the rifts as we speak. Everything else needs a little longer, the rift I'm chopping is pretty close, almost all cloudy, not much for amber but it's starting to take off with fox tails and I hate fox tailing, plus I've been itching to put the chop to one


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 21, 2018)

Despite the breeder packs claiming a quicker finish time on the pies, most of my pies look further out than most of my rifts. Could be my own error, who knows. 

Anyone who's grown the Malibu pie, what were your finish times like?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 21, 2018)

looks done from here.

everyones idea of done is subjective.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 23, 2018)

OnePrays said:


> damn I’m hating on you right now bro hahaha key lime is my fav strain, got a thread goi in that baby? I’ll definitely sub up.


Thread in my signature but I’ll be posting here too. You will def get to see her bro


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 23, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> looks done from here.
> 
> everyones idea of done is subjective.


My bad, I missed your message the other day. It's only my second grow so I'm just trying to figure out what done even looks like up close, been watching the trichs though. I can probably count on my two hands the number of ambers found after searching for a while


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's the Malibu pie that I pictured a few days back, chop time


----------



## numberfour (Jan 24, 2018)

Jawa Pie
 
Popped 4 and got 2 females. Fresh Lime on the stem rub, loves and responds well to being topped. Few weeks until flower.


----------



## greywind (Jan 24, 2018)

New offering from PHNerd available today on Lumberjack. The Station is Pirate's Blood x Bewitched BX. Happy hunting all!

Also, has that SkunkBeard been available for a while?


----------



## OnePrays (Jan 24, 2018)

greywind said:


> New offering from PHNerd available today on Lumberjack. The Station is Pirate's Blood x Bewitched BX. Happy hunting all!
> 
> Also, has that SkunkBeard been available for a while?


Popped up some time this week I actually just copped a pack earlier this morning and first time seeing it.


----------



## OnePrays (Jan 24, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Thread in my signature but I’ll be posting here too. You will def get to see her bro


Sweet I’ll check it out


----------



## indianasc13 (Jan 25, 2018)

Dark plasma


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 25, 2018)

indianasc13 said:


> Dark plasma


what kinda smells? hows she smoke?


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (Jan 28, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Itll ask for a password. It's pretty simple. Lets see if you can figure it out, just for fun. I stumbled upon the site trying to find their beans, guessed on the password and was right, then had me thinking I just made it into some fancy holy grail of a seed bank where you have to know the password to get their top notch deals, then shortly after found out it's really no secret or anything lol
> I'm pretty happy with the alien rift though, very nice strain.


Do they ship to (cough)EVERY state (cough)??


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 29, 2018)

yes they will just dont think they do out of us


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 29, 2018)

Frostythesnowman88 said:


> Do they ship to (cough)EVERY state (cough)??


Im not sure on that, I know within the u.s. yes. I don't know why they wouldn't ship to Alaska or Hawaii


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (Jan 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Im not sure on that, I know within the u.s. yes. I don't know why they wouldn't ship to Alaska or Hawaii


I'm in the lower 48 anyway so that's awesome!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 29, 2018)

Well I see the skunk beard sold out pretty quick.

Anyone have any feedback on that strain who's grown it? I've been curious about it for a little while now.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 29, 2018)

no figures as i was getting off work to order it was sold out XD but if it comes up again i am looking got a buddy checking a few times a day for me also LOL


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 29, 2018)

Dopaw13 said:


> no figures as i was getting off work to order it was sold out XD but if it comes up again i am looking got a buddy checking a few times a day for me also LOL


Have you ever ran it before? I haven't ever heard anything about it from people who grew it, I just like the parents of skunk beard, sounds like a nice cross.


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 29, 2018)

no i went to get it and they were gone its my luck but i am going to get them this time also purple portal looks like a good cross


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 29, 2018)

Skunkbeard is up


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 30, 2018)

Well I'm on the fence about puting in an order.. If only I could just get one of everything!


----------



## Dopaw13 (Jan 30, 2018)

ik i feel the same so i always try to have 120 in so i can just order 1 at a time XD


----------



## Philip-O (Jan 30, 2018)

Are there any Ocean Grown strains which are sativa dominant? I have enough heavy body hitters, and would like to try some OG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2018)

Purple Pie(Key Lime Pie x Ninja Fruit) shit smells amazing. Pink lemonade with a touch of spearmint thought I was tripping till my lil bro who helps me said the same. Close to 3 weeks here can’t wait till this baby gets finished


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 18, 2018)

6-7 weeks on this Purple Pie and the dominant terp is pink lemonade this spearmint isn’t there now but there’s some other smells I can’t pinpoint but it’s lovely. Stacks nice needs support from the heavy buds it’s making. Shouldn’t go no more than 9 weeks. Loving this plant so far she gonna get a special dusting of pollen next time.


----------



## Serva (Feb 19, 2018)

Dark Helmet, day 46, 12/12fs (she is my first 12/12fs plant, and I potted up to late, so she stayed pretty small. But enough to try some smoke and reveg her )


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 19, 2018)

Serva said:


> Dark Helmet, day 46, 12/12fs (she is my first 12/12fs plant, and I potted up to late, so she stayed pretty small. But enough to try some smoke and reveg her )
> 
> View attachment 4092408


in what size container & medium ?


----------



## Serva (Feb 19, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> in what size container & medium ?


Germinated in peat cubes, 1/2 solo cup, 1/3 gallon pot, 2 gallon smart pot (when she showed signs of being female)

Soil is re-used.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyone growing some Dark Plasma, and if so would it be a suitable strain for a sog setup?. Cheers


----------



## rocker335 (Feb 22, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> Anyone growing some Dark Plasma, and if so would it be a suitable strain for a sog setup?. Cheers


I really wouldn't recommend Dark Plasma for a SOG.
From the dozens of phenos I've seen on Instagram, most branch very heavily (it's no wonder Vader called the Obi Wan male a "hornet's nest.") I have a pack I'm currently sitting on and the way I would pop these is 4-5 seeds at a time. You can clone your best few females from there and do a SOG after if you want.


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (Mar 6, 2018)

My first go with ocean grown. Super hype.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 6, 2018)

Purple Pie smelling like pink lemonade. Shit is straight dank just another week or so. Can’t wait to run this again and sprinkling some magical sperms on her.


----------



## calyxhunter (Mar 8, 2018)

man seeing all these pics make me sick i got pop'ed last year and lost all my dark plasma and alot more i was working with.


----------



## Serva (Mar 13, 2018)

Dark Helmet, day 70, 12/12fs, organic soil


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 14, 2018)

akhiymjames said:


> Purple Pie smelling like pink lemonade. Shit is straight dank just another week or so. Can’t wait to run this again and sprinkling some magical sperms on her.
> 
> View attachment 4101424 View attachment 4101429
> View attachment 4101431


Snapple pink lemonade


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Snapple pink lemonade


Yup shit is nice got some other smells going on in there too lil lime very unique nothing like I’ve smelled before...chopping tonight can’t wait to try it


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2018)

Purple Pie before harvest. Somewhere in the 9-10 week frame I been lost count lol pretty sure there’s a date on her pot but I haven’t even looked at it. The person who hunted this said the smell translate to taste so if she smokes that good she will be around. Grows weird and funky and veg but good training and nice veg she grows into something nice. First female Ocean Grown experience and love it. Alien Rift coming next


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 15, 2018)

Serva said:


> Dark Helmet, day 70, 12/12fs, organic soil
> 
> View attachment 4104885 View attachment 4104886


How many beans you pop from the pack


----------



## Serva (Mar 15, 2018)

Just 2, 1 male, 1 female. At this price I want to take my time. And it‘s good, because I will travel half a year, and will loose all mothers now. Good thing is, this plant has not impressed me yet. Slow veg, low smell, not that frosty (it’s ok, but not a keeper). Easy growing, she was ok with too much N, other strains got burnt (what you see in the piture is caused by pyrethrum extract). But anyways I am excited to smoke her when I come back! Half a year of cure may change alot 


Bean Busy said:


> How many beans you pop from the pack


----------



## NugHeuser (Mar 19, 2018)

Just checked the site, lots of new beans on there.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 19, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Just checked the site, lots of new beans on there.


fader actual sounds nice...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone help me out, been trying to run OG gear for a bit, can’t get them in Canada 
Lumberjack is not shipping to Canada .
Anyone know anyone else.


----------



## greywind (Mar 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone help me out, been trying to run OG gear for a bit, can’t get them in Canada
> Lumberjack is not shipping to Canada .
> Anyone know anyone else.


Find Safdelajungla on Instagram. He is the only official Ocean Grown Seeds international distributor. I've never ordered from him personally as I'm in the states, but he's your go to guy. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## Serva (Mar 21, 2018)

greywind said:


> Find Safdelajungla on Instagram. He is the only official Ocean Grown Seeds international distributor. I've never ordered from him personally as I'm in the states, but he's your go to guy. Cheers and happy hunting!


I have made good experience with Safdelajungla, he also talked about some discouts for multiple packs, which should be offered this year


----------



## Craigson (Mar 22, 2018)

greywind said:


> Find Safdelajungla on Instagram. He is the only official Ocean Grown Seeds international distributor. I've never ordered from him personally as I'm in the states, but he's your go to guy. Cheers and happy hunting!


Lil steep at €150 but I guess if ppl want em they gotta pay up


----------



## Craigson (Mar 22, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> fader actual sounds nice...


Yeah buddy! Been wanting Vader OG for a while but the Fader should be more consistent. Just ordered a pack.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 22, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lil steep at €150 but I guess if ppl want em they gotta pay up


Ya I’m not paying that. 
$10 USA a bean is enough for me . 


I just shipped to a friend in the USA . 
Extra step but oh well.


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 23, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I really wouldn't recommend Dark Plasma for a SOG.
> From the dozens of phenos I've seen on Instagram, most branch very heavily (it's no wonder Vader called the Obi Wan male a "hornet's nest.") I have a pack I'm currently sitting on and the way I would pop these is 4-5 seeds at a time. You can clone your best few females from there and do a SOG after if you want.


Have a little look see, this is my current grow with the DP and a few other strains in a small scrog.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/welcome-to-the-white-house.942762/page-8#post-14149371


----------



## Deegrower (Mar 28, 2018)

=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970323 View attachment 3970324
> Frost giant


Very nice!!!


----------



## Deegrower (Mar 29, 2018)

Frostythesnowman88 said:


> My first go with ocean grown. Super hype.View attachment 4101228


Can't wait to see updates!!!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 26, 2018)

Jawa Pie #3
 
2 phenos in flower and the smell is off the charts, fresh tropical fruits.


----------



## hawkems (May 5, 2018)

Anyone have a Fader Actual running? Trying to decide on a first strain to run and I simply cannot decide.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 5, 2018)

hawkems said:


> Anyone have a Fader Actual running? Trying to decide on a first strain to run and I simply cannot decide.


Can't go wrong with alien rift.


----------



## hawkems (May 5, 2018)

What Quirks can I expect to see in Alien rift, ill be in a 3x3x7 area start to finish.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 5, 2018)

hawkems said:


> What Quirks can I expect to see in Alien rift, ill be in a 3x3x7 area start to finish.


Easy strain to grow, average finish time and high yielding. Good smoke too.
I had several keepers out of my pack of seeds. Unfortunately I didn't take any clones, it may be one that I buy again though so I can keep a mother out of it


----------



## Wilksey (May 5, 2018)

They had a nice grow along going on a YouTube channel but the fucking YouTube fascist scum deleted the channel with a lot of other weed channels.


----------



## Deegrower (May 5, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jawa Pie #3
> View attachment 4127599
> 2 phenos in flower and the smell is off the charts, fresh tropical fruits.


How is that Jawa Pie coming along?


----------



## numberfour (May 5, 2018)

Deegrower said:


> How is that Jawa Pie coming along?


Very nice, still in flower, 8 weeks on Monday.


----------



## Deegrower (May 5, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Very nice, still in flower, 8 weeks on Monday.


Awesome!!! Hope u share the finished results.


----------



## kickenbackwithmac420 (May 8, 2018)

Anyone heard anything about Surf Purp? Ninja Fruit x Malibu Pie


----------



## numberfour (May 15, 2018)

Jawa Pie #3


----------



## Deegrower (May 24, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jawa Pie #3
> View attachment 4136243


Looks amazing


----------



## hawkems (May 29, 2018)

Ninja Fruit Out of stock

Im looking at the Man'o'war but im finding very little in ways of people who have actually grown it out. 

(Probably going to collect some Rift and a 2nd option)


----------



## Deegrower (May 29, 2018)

hawkems said:


> Ninja Fruit Out of stock
> 
> Im looking at the Man'o'war but im finding very little in ways of people who have actually grown it out.
> 
> (Probably going to collect some Rift and a 2nd option)


I want to get the man of war myself


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 29, 2018)

Jawa looking nice! I’ve got 2 Jawa sprouts and 3 ninja fruit sprouts going as we speak.

Had 2 out of 6 ninjas not germinate and 1 out of 3 Jawa not come up. Little bummed on that as I’m hoping for at least one Jawa female. Fingers crossed 

I’ll post updates when things get interesting


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 29, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jawa Pie #3
> View attachment 4136243


Four,

Anything I should look out for or know on the Jawa?


----------



## hawkems (May 29, 2018)

Ninja Smash and Ninja Rift are also some crosses Id like to be able to get a hold of someday. Whatever I do though Im going to try and do a detailed log of and share that info with the community.


----------



## smokebros (May 29, 2018)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to the active growers in this thread. When youtube began deleting channels a couple months ago I was bummed. I started to miss being able to roll one up and toke to some vader vision

Glad to see vader was able to re-upload everything to Vimeo, witch prompted me to start from the beginning again (at least from 2015) and re-learn how he worked all the strains. I had forgotten that Jawa Pie was a cross between Alien Rift & Key Lime Pie, and that Malibu Pie was an F1 keeper pheno. Or that Obi Wan was a cross between Ghost OG & Alien Rift. 

That stuff is cool to me. I'm back up to episode #70 or so.

I saw this thread is pretty active so it looks like I'll definitely be following along.


----------



## hawkems (May 29, 2018)

Can we get a link to #1 for those of us who havent had the pleasure yet?


----------



## smokebros (May 29, 2018)

hawkems said:


> Can we get a link to #1 for those of us who havent had the pleasure yet?


Here's a link to #1 -


----------



## Wilksey (May 29, 2018)

smokebros said:


> miss being able to roll one up and toke to some vader vision


YouTube is pure cancer.

We were almost done with the grow along and I wanted to see how the soil plants turned out because they started shitty and ended up looking great.


----------



## smokebros (May 29, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> YouTube is pure cancer.
> 
> We were almost done with the grow along and I wanted to see how the soil plants turned out because they started shitty and ended up looking great.


Right?! Those living organic soil plants started off terrible and did a complete 180. And yeah, youtube can suck a fat one.


----------



## hawkems (May 29, 2018)

How does the mail order payment work at ljss?

(edit: nvm got in touch, all clear)


----------



## Wilksey (May 29, 2018)

smokebros said:


> Those living organic soil plants started off terrible and did a complete 180.


Hopefully he snagged some footage of everything, but I have my doubts. His vimeo channel is filled with all his old material, and none from 2018.


----------



## smokebros (May 30, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Hopefully he snagged some footage of everything, but I have my doubts. His vimeo channel is filled with all his old material, and none from 2018.


I would like to believe that if he archived his older videos that he'd do the same for the 2018 ones, but as you mentioned, I have my doubts too.

I'm curious to see what the future brings for Vader and the OG team. The last video I saw he posted was an announcement that their lease was not going to be renewed and they they'd need to find a new building asap. I remember him mentioning in his videos (on several occasions) about why/how he constructed the rooms the way he did (in case they needed to come down and be rebuilt)... great foresight on his end.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 11, 2018)

Jawa Pie

Very nice and tasty, giving both phenos another run.


----------



## limonene (Jun 12, 2018)

Flowering 2 alien rift mother’s and 4 smaller plants, here’s one of the smaller ones about day 22


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2018)

Rift keeper


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 22, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4154445 Rift keeper


Is this one you've had or did you find another keeper in a new pack?
I've been thinking about buying one more pack of rift, was very impressed with mine.


----------



## limonene (Jun 22, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Is this one you've had or did you find another keeper in a new pack?
> I've been thinking about buying one more pack of rift, was very impressed with mine.


This is the one I liked from a small seed run a few months ago. First run for me from clone. A pal I shared it with is loving her too


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 22, 2018)

limonene said:


> This is the one I liked from a small seed run a few months ago. First run for me from clone. A pal I shared it with is loving her too


Yeah I'm thinking I will buy a pack of it again sometime, besides quality it's one of the best yielders I've grown(haven't grown a lot but enough).


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone seen a Jawa pie mutant like this? I popped this one middle of May, the other two are just fine, this one has been all twisted up since it was a little sprout and about half the size. Gonna flower it out for the hell of it, it is just showing pre flowers now and appears to be a girl


----------



## hawkems (Jun 27, 2018)

New Drop
https://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/product/wolf-mother/


----------



## HoosierXtractor (Jul 4, 2018)

=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970323 View attachment 3970324
> Frost giant


Well done did you run the whole pack of frost giant? Pros & or cons? I been wanting to run it but nerd is reworking the line before they release anymore ... Also to anyone that does have some old fg beans around I have a bit of gear and a good rep on Oceangrownlounge & IG gimme a hollar


----------



## HoosierXtractor (Jul 4, 2018)

northeastmarco said:


> Very nice indeed,I recently got a pack of those.was curious to see how they came out



How did you like the frost giant?


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 23, 2018)

curious peoples' opinions on ninja being fired.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> curious peoples' opinions on ninja being fired.


Don’t know the whole story, but seems like some shady/greedy ass bs.


----------



## INF Flux (Jul 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> curious peoples' opinions on ninja being fired.


Glad I grabbed b witched when I could? Anyone got the skinny on this? First I've heard.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 24, 2018)

I was woundering what happened to all of them. havent seen or heard anything about any of them sense youtube.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 24, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> I was woundering what happened to all of them. havent seen or heard anything about any of them sense youtube.


I think their YouTube page got taken down.

I’ve got some of their stuff going right now. Only got one ninja fruit Female out of 4 seeds popped, hoping for a nice purple pheno but not going to hold my breath. I also have two Jawa Pie females as well, see what those turn into.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I think their YouTube page got taken down.
> 
> I’ve got some of their stuff going right now. Only got one ninja fruit Female out of 4 seeds popped, hoping for a nice purple pheno but not going to hold my breath. I also have two Jawa Pie females as well, see what those turn into.


Yeah vader came back with a vid or 2 then went silent, nothing on ig or yt. I have 6 or 7 packs from them ready to go once my soil gets straightened out.


----------



## astronomikl (Jul 24, 2018)

I was kinda curious as to what happened between them. why ninja isnt working with them anymore


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 24, 2018)

Odin* said:


> Don’t know the whole story, but seems like some shady/greedy ass bs.





INF Flux said:


> Glad I grabbed b witched when I could? Anyone got the skinny on this? First I've heard.


ninja has started streaming pretty heavily on twitch. in the video below he goes into why he was let go and his opinions on it.

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/283302394

it does sound like he got done dirty, but i haven't heard anything about it from vader's end.


----------



## Stax_knowledge (Jul 24, 2018)

For what its worth, I heard rumors that the latest beans from ninja werent up to Ocean Grown standards. Too much variance, poor sprout percentage and hermis. It was all his new crosses not his NF that were the issue. 

I am waiting to here the official Vader side though.


----------



## rocker335 (Jul 24, 2018)

I


Stax_knowledge said:


> For what its worth, I heard rumors that the latest beans from ninja werent up to Ocean Grown standards. Too much variance, poor sprout percentage and hermis. It was all his new crosses not his NF that were the issue.
> 
> I am waiting to here the official Vader side though.


I would be willing to bet on this as to why their relationship was severed.
The Ninja Fruit itself was probably one of the weaker strains in their lineup, but it was purp forsure. The NF crosses seemed to be all over the place and since all OG gear is $120 now per pack, I think it really irked Vader that his homie's breeding wasn't up to snuff.

Also, idk why, but I don't think Ninja was part of any of the OG growing facilities to begin with.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 24, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I would be willing to bet on this as to why their relationship was severed.
> ...


1 must ask y all of vaders strains are the same 2 strains x many diffrent ways. Now also let me say that i truly dont care ether way whos right or wrong on how he lost his spot. But out of all their gear they only really have 5 or 6 different ones that arnt xof one another.


----------



## rocker335 (Jul 24, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> 1 must ask y all of vaders strains are the same 2 strains x many diffrent ways. Now also let me say that i truly dont care ether way whos right or wrong on how he lost his spot. But out of all their gear they only really have 5 or 6 different ones that arnt xof one another.


I think it has to do with what OG is trying to do with their gear (have near-perfect stability and all the true-breeding, desirable traits in progeny). That's why they only have a 2 or 3 males to breed with. 

However, it is the variance even in their sister-strains that puts these guys in the top tier breeder bracket for me - Dark Plasma, Dark Helmet, Jawa Pie, Vader OG, Alien Rift are all solid, heavy-hitting strains.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 25, 2018)

Vader OG is back up on youtube


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2018)

Second run for both Jawa Pies, pictured is #2


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 5, 2018)

Ha I’ve been telling my buddy for a little while now that I thought something happened with ninja. I grew a pack of Alien Rift back then I got the pack for 100$ that was just there price then. Came with 13 seeds every female was fire. No Hermies and got 8 females ended up running AR#11 for about a year I’ll post some pics.
I got ninja fruit going right now and I see a lot of mixed reviews. Waited 6 months on a waitlist came with 11 seeds, started 5 and 3 made it into veg.
 
AR#11 Day 34


----------



## numberfour (Aug 12, 2018)

Jawa Pie #3


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jawa Pie #3
> View attachment 4179947


How many days is that four? 

Here’s mine, flipped on the 21 of July.
Jawa 

 
Ninja Fruit same flip day


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> How many days is that four?
> 
> Here’s mine, flipped on the 21 of July.
> Jawa
> ...


Nice, your Jawa looks like the #2 I've been running. Ninja colouring up beautifully. 46 Days in that picture


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 13, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Nice, your Jawa looks like the #2 I've been running. Ninja colouring up beautifully. 46 Days in that picture


Hopefully mine will look as good as yours do in couple weeks! How long do you typically take these ?


----------



## Gritzman (Aug 14, 2018)

I a huge fan of Girl Scout Cookie crosses. Dark Plasma or Dark Helmet. Any recommendations? I appreciate your contributions!


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 22, 2018)

You can get Ninja Fruit from Oregoneliteseeds now. Says Dojo Seed Co. so maybe this will be Stoned Ninjas new gig but ocean grown is on there too but it’s only b-witched, dionysus, Spartan Kush, & Spartan BTY OG. Had to search them, not a listed breeder.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 22, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> I a huge fan of Girl Scout Cookie crosses. Dark Plasma or Dark Helmet. Any recommendations? I appreciate your contributions!


They got Dough G up on Lumberjack that’s Forum GSC x Vader OG


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 22, 2018)

Ninja at exactly 30 days, first plant in garden to push out orange hairs. I can’t find any signs of it herming so maybe just an early finisher ? Hopefully....either way the budsites appear to be a nice shade of purple. This plant looks like it will be a decent yielder and the smell is really pleasant, grape and a little chemical at the moment


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 22, 2018)

My Jawa pie 1, getting frostier daily even with high summer temps(84-86 for most of knights on).


----------



## greywind (Aug 22, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> You can get Ninja Fruit from Oregoneliteseeds now. Says Dojo Seed Co. so maybe this will be Stoned Ninjas new gig but ocean grown is on there too but it’s only b-witched, dionysus, Spartan Kush, & Spartan BTY OG. Had to search them, not a listed breeder.


The Ninja Fruit and ensuing crosses like Ninja Smash are StonedNinja's company, Dojo Seed Co. Those other listings are actually PHNerd's creations and part of his new company, Spartan Family Genetics. He just revealed his new logo (looks great too) on YouTube yesterday, so I'm sure the old Ocean Grown flag will be retired soon on the site.

I don't know exactly what went down between Vader OG and Shrimpsticks vs Ninja and PHNerd, but it sucks to see what seemed like a great group of guys part ways on a somewhat sour note. Cheers to all parties involved, I take nothing personally. Happy hunting all!


----------



## hawkems (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/product/dough-g/

Only 1 left, you fiends grabbing them all up before payday


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2018)

Jawa Pie #2
 
Finishing up nicely and its last run. Can see the potential in the strain I just didnt finda keeper this time.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 29, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jawa Pie #2
> View attachment 4189063
> Finishing up nicely and its last run. Can see the potential in the strain I just didnt finda keeper this time.


Four, how many females did you have ? Is that number 2 your pick of the litter? I popped half a pack and ended up with two females, not sure either of mine are necessarily keepers but too early to say. Your #2 is leafy much like my #2. Beautiful plant either way, nice work


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Four, how many females did you have ? Is that number 2 your pick of the litter? I popped half a pack and ended up with two females, not sure either of mine are necessarily keepers but too early to say. Your #2 is leafy much like my #2. Beautiful plant either way, nice work


Popped 4 seeds and got 2 females, yeah #2 would be the pick out of the two. Thanks man, good luck on finding a keeper


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone seen a budsite like this? My NF has this one rogue odd one. 
Weirdo Bud
 
Normal/Rest of plant


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 30, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone seen a budsite like this? My NF has this one rogue odd one.
> Weirdo Bud
> View attachment 4189832
> Normal/Rest of plant
> View attachment 4189833


whorled phyllotaxy i think. Happened once to a c99 i grew, super dense but double the leafiness. If you look at the stem closely it looks like two stems fused together.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 31, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> whorled phyllotaxy i think. Happened once to a c99 i grew, super dense but double the leafiness. If you look at the stem closely it looks like two stems fused together.


Yup that’s defintely it as the stem is flat and looks like two stems fused together.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 8, 2018)

NF day 49, threw the flash on to cheat a bit. Really fun plant to grow. The green leaves against the dark red/purple buds is beatiful. 

JP #2
This JP has much different structure then my other one. Leafier but frost is heavy on this one 
 
So far digging the ocean grown plants I have going, see what the final report is when all said and done. Probably another week on the JP and 10 or so days on the NF


----------



## Tkboy (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey guys

I’m looking for some new genetics and have been drawn to Ocean Grown for some reason, mainly after following all the guys on YouTube and Insta. Added to that is the fact that these strains aren’t readily available in South Africa and it would be nice to have something different. 

I just need some advice on choices regarding the strains available to me internationally. Due our weak currency the prices end up really high so I’m only able to afford two strains for now. I am liking the look of Ninja Fruit so far but not totally set on it. I want to try get the most bang for my buck so I want to find strains that aren’t susceptible to herming and also that test and yield fairly high. Some nice terp profiles are also what I’m after along with strains that don’t take too long to finish..

These are available at the moment 
Alien Rift
Dionysus
Fader Actual
Fruit Helmet
Jedi OG
Malibu Pie
Man o War
Ninja Fruit
Spartans BTY
Surf Purp 
Tropic Lightning 
Vader’s Vintage

I really can’t afford more than two at the moment so any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 29, 2018)

Tkboy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I’m looking for some new genetics and have been drawn to Ocean Grown for some reason, mainly after following all the guys on YouTube and Insta. Added to that is the fact that these strains aren’t readily available in South Africa and it would be nice to have something different.
> 
> ...


Alien Rift and Fader Actual. I just put a ninja fruit in flower but I’ve heard it has hermie issues.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ninja admitted everything tastes like rift. I was set in OG seeds too but now I have zero desire to get them. You're better off buying from a site that sells single feminized seeds so you can get a good 8-15 different strains guaranteed to be female.

Look in to:

Humboldt Seed Organization
DNA Genetics
DinaFem
Sensi
Ripper Seeds
Pyramid Seeds
Rare Dankness


----------



## Tkboy (Oct 29, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Ninja admitted everything tastes like rift. I was set in OG seeds too but now I have zero desire to get them. You're better off buying from a site that sells single feminized seeds so you can get a good 8-15 different strains guaranteed to be female.
> 
> Look in to:
> 
> ...


Some DNA strains are available here now.. quite a few of the Sorbet line.. I don’t know much about them. Price point is a bit better actually..


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 29, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Ninja admitted everything tastes like rift. I was set in OG seeds too but now I have zero desire to get them. You're better off buying from a site that sells single feminized seeds so you can get a good 8-15 different strains guaranteed to be female.
> 
> Look in to:
> 
> ...


Wasn't Ninja fired from ocean grown?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

INF Flux said:


> Wasn't Ninja fired from ocean grown?


Dont think so they kinda split ways cause of some inner drama goin on then shortly after phnerd left.


----------



## greywind (Oct 29, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Dont think so they kinda split ways cause of some inner drama goin on then shortly after phnerd left.


No, Ninja was indeed let go for having a "bad attitude". He explains it all in one of his Twitch streams from a while back.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

greywind said:


> No, Ninja was indeed let go for having a "bad attitude". He explains it all in one of his Twitch streams from a while back.


Watched it but to me it sounded that it was mutual on all behalfs and ph left because he was ninjas friend and he brought him on with him. I could be wrong though.


----------



## greywind (Oct 29, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Watched it but to me it sounded that it was mutual on all behalfs and ph left because he was ninjas friend and he brought him on with him. I could be wrong though.


I didn't actually see it, my rural internet sucks and can't play the 1080p60fps videos. But I watch him plenty and he always mentions being "fired", but I don't know factually this or that. But we have three companies to choose from now, lol!

I like cannabis and steer clear of drama, so they're all okay in my book.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

greywind said:


> I didn't actually see it, my rural internet sucks and can't play the 1080p60fps videos. But I watch him plenty and he always mentions being "fired", but I don't know factually this or that. But we have three companies to choose from now, lol!
> 
> I like cannabis and steer clear of drama, so they're all okay in my book.


Agreed i have enough of their strains so think im good on their gear but agreed on the drama part


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 29, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Agreed i have enough of their strains so think im good on their gear but agreed on the drama part


Lol the only thread on riu that has no drama is the bhodi one.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone has ever grown out the Man o war? I've ran Alien Rift and loved it. Never had Bruce banner but have heard great things.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 11, 2018)

Ninja Fruit coming up on 14 Days Flower. No signs of Hermies still. Already turning purple. Dropping temps to 61F at night. Running GDP in the same room and still no signs of purple.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> whorled phyllotaxy i think. Happened once to a c99 i grew, super dense but double the leafiness. If you look at the stem closely it looks like two stems fused together.


I had this happen on a 2 pounder plant from kiwi. The stem on mine was real flat and wide and didn't really branch out , just weird small shoots and oddly placed around the stem/stalk. I've seen it in some of the crossed offspring I made also.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 13, 2018)

Ninja fruit after a month or so in the jars. Kind of a lazy trim job but this thing is full purple, the smell is really nice on it too. Like a chemical grape funk is best way to describe it. Not knock your socks off potent but very pleasant, 100% would pop more seeds.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 13, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4232428
> Ninja fruit after a month or so in the jars. Kind of a lazy trim job but this thing is full purple, the smell is really nice on it too. Like a chemical grape funk is best way to describe it. Not knock your socks off potent but very pleasant, 100% would pop more seeds.


Nice, as soon as I saw this purple pheno I grabbed the mother plant and took a bunch more clones to get as many going as I can for winter. Give em a long cure. The leafs are coming off the budsites Purple. I’ll post more picture when it’s later in flower.
No problems with Hermies or nanners?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 13, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Nice, as soon as I saw this purple pheno I grabbed the mother plant and took a bunch more clones to get as many going as I can for winter. Give em a long cure. The leafs are coming off the budsites Purple. I’ll post more picture when it’s later in flower.
> No problems with Hermies or nanners?


Nope none at all. This plant went 62 days, probably could have gone another 5-6 days but everything else in my room was ready so I just chopped everything. I lost the clone to this plant, super bummed. Still have 7 seeds so hoping there is another one similar to this one. 
This plant is beautiful when ground up, purple red pink and dash of green. Not sure what percentage of plants show these traits but seems like I may have gotten lucky as this was the only female I had from 5 or 6 seedlings.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 13, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Nope none at all. This plant went 62 days, probably could have gone another 5-6 days but everything else in my room was ready so I just chopped everything. I lost the clone to this plant, super bummed. Still have 7 seeds so hoping there is another one similar to this one.
> This plant is beautiful when ground up, purple red pink and dash of green. Not sure what percentage of plants show these traits but seems like I may have gotten lucky as this was the only female I had from 5 or 6 seedlings.


Ive been looking for a true purple keeper for a while. I have gone through several purple strains and have a few journals on here over purple strains; I tested purple maxx, temp drops, ice water. I got various results but none of them enough to make a purp keepers with any method.

“True purple” starts to turn purple around 2 weeks in. it’s pretty rare, my temps are 61-63F/ 72-76F. This is the first one I’ve found that purples at the calyxes and was about to give up looking when I came across this pheno. I have to make sure it holds color after harvest through cure/ no Hermies and it’s a keeper for sure bud.

The other type is in the final weeks you drop temps below 50F which I’ve found a few phenos of.

https://www.growweedeasy.com/how-to-grow-purple-buds


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 13, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Ive been looking for a true purple keeper for a while. I have gone through several purple strains and have a few journals on here over purple strains; I tested purple maxx, temp drops, ice water. I got various results but none of them enough to make a purp keepers with any method.
> 
> “True purple” starts to turn purple around 2 weeks in. it’s pretty rare, my temps are 61-63F/ 72-76F. This is the first one I’ve found that purples at the calyxes and was about to give up looking when I came across this pheno. I have to make sure it holds color after harvest through cure/ no Hermies and it’s a keeper for sure bud.
> 
> ...


Right on, this plant turned purple as soon as flower set began maybe 10 days after I put them into bloom? It never grew green calyxes and this grow was HOT, temps around 82-90 during lights on, they never had any sort of temp drop lower than maybe 68 at night. These seeds definitely contain true purple genetics in there. I’ll be keeping an eye out to see how yours ends up, it has a very similar look as mine did at that point, good luck man


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 22, 2018)

as one of the early growers of ocean grown gear, I followed OG for awhile. seems like Ninja was let go shortly after being arrested in cali. he posted on IG about spending the weekend in jail. couple days/weeks later they were no more.

I used to be a big fan. but now all their strains just seem watered down, or too many too fast. I loved How transparent Vader was and showing his males etc, but now they just seem not interesting.

all strains look the same to me. whether it be his photography style or gentics, im no longer interested.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 3, 2018)

anybosy interested in a pack of OG Love potion 99?


----------



## casperd (Dec 3, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> anybosy interested in a pack of OG Love potion 99?


yea whats the catch


----------



## Bean Busy (May 3, 2019)

Bump where is my team OG fam


----------



## NugHeuser (May 3, 2019)

Bean Busy said:


> Bump where is my team OG fam


Been thinking about running some more OG gear. Tough with the cheaper prices from bodhi and GPS though


----------



## Bean Busy (May 3, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Been thinking about running some more OG gear. Tough with the cheaper prices from bodhi and GPS though


The choice is solely yours mate


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 4, 2020)

Need to bring this thread back from the dead. Who's running OG gear and which strains ya got??


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ocean Grown lost a whole lot of its hype


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 5, 2020)

Velvet Elvis said:


> as one of the early growers of ocean grown gear, I followed OG for awhile. seems like Ninja was let go shortly after being arrested in cali. he posted on IG about spending the weekend in jail. couple days/weeks later they were no more.
> 
> I used to be a big fan. but now all their strains just seem watered down, or too many too fast. I loved How transparent Vader was and showing his males etc, but now they just seem not interesting.
> 
> all strains look the same to me. whether it be his photography style or gentics, im no longer interested.


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah


Airwalker16 said:


> ^^^THIS^^^


Yeah I remember reading that. They've added a lot of new stuff since then, looking at pics off of their site, strains dont all look the same to me. 
I'm just surprised cuz the one time I did run OG it was plant for plant better than any packs of seeds I've gotten from anywhere else (greenpoint, DVG, and heisenbeans) in about 3 years of growing. They were all pretty consistant pheno's(Malibu pie and alien rift) and even had about 70% females with 100% germ rate. 
I think the biggest thing that's holding them back is their prices. Alot of companies I'm scrolling by have packs close to 1/2 the price of what OG lists. 
I think theres fire though and people are sleeping on it, would just like to see them prices drop a bit


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 5, 2020)

I just harvested an Alien Rift and Ninja Fruit. They’re getting trimmed up tonight


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I just harvested an Alien Rift and Ninja Fruit. They’re getting trimmed up tonight


I loved my alien rift. Howd your NF turn out? I've seen good and not so good pics of it


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 5, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> I loved my alien rift. Howd your NF turn out? I've seen good and not so good pics of it


It was a quick finisher, 59 days and could’ve been taken earlier. It was pretty vigorous in veg and had a productive stretch. It was really hungry for N, which it didn’t get enough of, and I think that hurt. The buds aren’t very dense but smell great...very floral with a sugary grape backend. Haven’t sampled it yet due to a cold.
The Rift was super frosty and easy to grow, albeit very slowly in veg, maybe 50% stretch in flower


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 6, 2020)

Ninja Fruit before a manicure

Rift before a manicure


----------



## boybelue (Feb 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Ninja Fruit before a manicureView attachment 4473408View attachment 4473409
> 
> Rift before a manicure
> View attachment 4473410View attachment 4473411


Rift looks killer but that ninja fruit is wayyy airy, what kind of lighting you use?


----------



## casperd (Feb 8, 2020)

anyone grown dark hemet and how stinky or potent wasit ?


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 9, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Rift looks killer but that ninja fruit is wayyy airy, what kind of lighting you use?


Agreed on both points. The NF was never happy in flower but veg it was amazing. I run a 3k HLG 260 in flower and a HLG 100 in veg


----------



## greg nr (Feb 9, 2020)

Of all of my crops, the one my (adult) son's keep asking for as a repeat is ninja fruit. It's no longer part of the ocean grown menu by the looks of it. Guess ninja maintained ownership when he left. 

He's supposed to have a drop soon. I sent the kids the link.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 9, 2020)

I've been sitting on a pack of Ninja Smash (Bruce Banner #3 x Ninja Fruit) for awhile now. Cost me $120. Most I ever paid for beans. I seen all the work Vader was putting in on youtube at the time and thought to my self "these have to be good" The dude grinds and is passionate. Once they hit my mail box Vader and Ninja butted heads and broke up so to speak. Come to find out this cross belongs to Ninja and it is his baby. Looks like the only thing OG had to do with it was the packaging and marketing. Ninja has his own thing going now with "the dojo seed company" and has a few new strain he has been working. From where I stand Ninja Fruit was a sure fire purps in the jar from a 10 pack. I am just not sure if it's a one hit wonder type of thing or will relate to great breeding stock. That's up to what ninja can do. Oceangrown is starting to get a little diluted with new things also. Their standards look decent but not enough to warrant those high prices on every one of their strains. I mean a couple of breeder own cycles and tester grows BOOM 12 dollars a bean...


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 15, 2020)

I have some of OGs limited release Dough G (forum GSC × Vader Og) this was them Feb 10th


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 15, 2020)

This was them Feb 14th. Day 24 since they sprouted through soil


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 19, 2020)

@*Buck5050 dude that is a great match in theory on the BB X NF. please pop those and do a repro. so you can be kind and sell me some. my thing is flavor but i still want some power. that's the combination i like best. 
i do plan on adding bruce banner to the vault but i like the no so famous one #3. can't recall the number. i like different most of the time. *


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 19, 2020)

ninja's bad attitude is some bad ass meds. Craziest taste twist on the gmo Ive had to date. I like him, he don't mince words bout the past, vader, etc. lol. on IG


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Day 28. I switched them to 12/12 on Feb 14th. I want thwm to show their sex before I Continue with them as they are regular seeds. I want to mainline them


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 19, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> Day 28. I switched them to 12/12 on Feb 14th. I want thwm to show their sex before I Continue with them as they are regular seeds. I want to mainline them


You're well past the point of mainlining. That kind of training has to start at the second set of leaves.


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> You're well past the point of mainlining. That kind of training has to start at the second set of leaves.


Idk. I guess thats your opinion. Ive been following nugbuckets original way of mainlining. He said wait till the 5th node and then top to the 3rd. Also theres never a wrong time to mainline besides to early. Atleast thats what ive gathered so far  thanks for the advice though


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> You're well past the point of mainlining. That kind of training has to start at the second set of leaves.


I'm just waiting till they show their sex as I had mentioned. Which should be any day now


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 19, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> I'm just waiting till they show their sex as I had mentioned. Which should be any day now


Mainlining is a veg technique. So if you wait til they show gender the. Switch the lights back so you have time to stress train them for a month or more....

the other guy is right about the second node but not regarding timing. You are supposed to cut back to the second node to start your mainline. This can be done whenever in veg. If done in flower you will just fuck your shitup.


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh no I understand. I have just temporarily switched to flower lighting (12/12)


kmog33 said:


> Mainlining is a veg technique. So if you wait til they show gender the. Switch the lights back so you have time to stress train them for a month or more....
> 
> the other guy is right about the second node but not regarding timing. You are supposed to cut back to the second node to start your mainline. This can be done whenever in veg. If done in flower you will just fuck your shitup.


Oh no i understand. Ive only switched to 12/12 so they show their sex. Not to flower. I plan to switch back to veg lighting right after. I just want to weed out the males early on so i can save space/ nutes/ soil and time. Ya know?


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Day 29. Transplanted to 3 gal Fab pots


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> Oh no I understand. I have just temporarily switched to flower lighting (12/12)
> 
> Oh no i understand. Ive only switched to 12/12 so they show their sex. Not to flower. I plan to switch back to veg lighting right after. I just want to weed out the males early on so i can save space/ nutes/ soil and time. Ya know?


Oh yeah, then doesn’t matter at all. You can start mainlining whenever you want. Just generally more depressing to cut off 10 nodes than 4. Lol


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Oh yeah, then doesn’t matter at all. You can start mainlining whenever you want. Just generally more depressing to cut off 10 nodes than 4. Lol


I agree. Im thinking about just going for it anyways. Like before they show their sex. Can they even show me their sex at like 30 days from seed? I know with clones its easier becauae the plant is more mature or something


----------



## greg nr (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> I agree. Im thinking about just going for it anyways. Like before they show their sex. Can they even show me their sex at like 30 days from seed? I know with clones its easier becauae the plant is more mature or something


With clones you generally know who the parent was.  The sex will be whatever the donor was.

At 30 days you should be seeing pre-sex indicators.


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 20, 2020)

greg nr said:


> With clones you generally know who the parent was.  The sex will be whatever the donor was.
> 
> At 30 days you should be seeing pre-sex indicators.


I have them on a 12/12 light schedule and have since day 24 from seed. Im looking for balls or pistils. Is that possible this early from seed? Today would be day 30 from seeds poking through soil. And the 6th day since I switched lights to 12/12


----------



## greg nr (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> I have them on a 12/12 light schedule and have since day 24 from seed. Im looking for balls or pistils. Is that possible this early from seed? Today would be day 30 from seeds poking through soil. And the 6th day since I switched lights to 12/12


I've been able to sex at that stage on 18/6, so you should know by now. 

You can also have them lab tested for sex once the first set of main leaves appear, but that is another $10/plant or so.


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> Day 29. Transplanted to 3 gal Fab pots


id move that box fan easy way to get wind burn


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> I have them on a 12/12 light schedule and have since day 24 from seed. Im looking for balls or pistils. Is that possible this early from seed? Today would be day 30 from seeds poking through soil. And the 6th day since I switched lights to 12/12


You won't be se to switch back to 18/6. They be c
all sorts of fucked Up


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> id move that box fan easy way to get wind burn


I have it on the very lowest setting. Should I still reconsider?


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> I have it on the very lowest setting. Should I still reconsider?


I had it on the lowest like how u have it and it gave them all wind burn except the one plant that was on the whole other side of the room so yea i would move it those box fans move air very good i have 2 of them in my flower room i might need one more but my room is coming together finally


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> You won't be se to switch back to 18/6. They be c
> all sorts of fucked Up


In what aspect? Just curious. Literally just want to see whether theyre male or female. Not trying to flower. Ive even read articles on something called monster cropping which refers to re vegging plants that are half way through flowering. Also people take clones off plants that are flowering and re veg them. I have no personal experience with doing it but if it does so indeed cause them to be all sorts of fucked up. I guess thats my mistake and learning experience but you havent really given anything substantial to go off as to why I shouldnt keep doing what I am. Thank you for the advice though. I'll definitely keep it in mind and try to keep a watchful eye


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I had it on the lowest like how u have it and it gave them all wind burn except the one plant that was on the whole other side of the room so yea i would move it those box fans move air very good i have 2 of them in my flower room i might need one more but my room is coming together finally


That's such a good feeling when your room starts peicing together


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> That's such a good feeling when your room starts peicing together


it really is but the big upgrade is getting 8 more quantum boards gonna be a pretty penny but itll be worth in the end


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> it really is but the big upgrade is getting 8 more quantum boards gonna be a pretty penny but itll be worth in the end


What size room you working with? Ive got a 5'×5'×7' grow tent in my garage and a 32in×32in thats like 6foot tall in my room


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 20, 2020)

1mPr1m3 said:


> What size room you working with? Ive got a 5'×5'×7' grow tent in my garage and a 32in×32in thats like 6foot tall in my room


in sqft wise im around 90 now


----------



## Somerandomguy#2 (Apr 3, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone seen a budsite like this? My NF has this one rogue odd one.
> Weirdo Bud
> View attachment 4189832
> Normal/Rest of plant
> View attachment 4189833


Mild gigantism. Usually use colycochine? To create this mutation. Can be sign of some slightly unstable genetics or just a freak one off mutant in a run of 50.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 16, 2020)

Just finishing up some Vader OG from Ocean Grown, thought I’d post some pics. This pheno has a lemon fuel smell, she’s super greasy also. Here she is at day 61. I’ll post more as my other pheno ripens in coming days.


----------



## idlewilder (May 16, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Just finishing up some Vader OG from Ocean Grown, thought I’d post some pics. This pheno has a lemon fuel smell, she’s super greasy also. Here she is at day 61. I’ll post more as my other pheno ripens in coming days.
> View attachment 4567605View attachment 4567606


Nice! How was the stretch? Are they hungry girls?


----------



## hicountry1 (May 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice! How was the stretch? Are they hungry girls?


This pheno, the one pictured above, didn't stretch much at all. If you look closely you can see its below my 2nd trellis netting that all my other varieties are grown through. The other pheno I'm running #12 has stretched more, I'll add pics of it soon.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 20, 2020)

Is lumberjack still a good place to get seeds?


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Is lumberjack still a good place to get seeds?


Only place for "Hoe"cean Grown


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 20, 2020)

Wait lol. I haven't read through this thread yet but maybe you could answer for me if you know the answer. I assume that they have a good rep right? I've ready a few things online that were positive just figured I would ask your opinion before I drop money on a few packs


----------



## idlewilder (May 20, 2020)

Lumberjack is the only place to get their gear, or at a show. They’re very reputable and OG has good gear that has been worked extensively. You should expect pretty homogeneous plants


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 20, 2020)

Awesome ty


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 20, 2020)

Was just wondering cuz I have emailed them and haven't heard anything back so I'm just gonna order and pay with cc


----------



## Craigson (May 20, 2020)

Anybody have a pk of Fader Actual they will move or trade??

thx


----------



## greywind (May 20, 2020)

Shady as fuck, IMO. Do your homework before you buy. I supported this team hard when they first ventured out into the scene. Grew some good plants pre Rift days. But something changed along the way, or true colors were shown. Where have all the other breeders gone that helped get Hoecean Grown off the ground? I support StonedNinja and PHNerd/DeathSpartan. That's my two cents. @Palckl899014


----------



## hicountry1 (May 20, 2020)

greywind said:


> Shady as fuck, IMO. Do your homework before you buy. I supported this team hard when they first ventured out into the scene. Grew some good plants pre Rift days. But something changed along the way, or true colors were shown. Where have all the other breeders gone that helped get Hoecean Grown off the ground? I support StonedNinja and PHNerd/DeathSpartan. That's my two cents. @Palckl899014


When you say shady as fuck do your homework, what are you implying? This is the place to do some homework no? If you have some info that would be helpful or important to know please share with us!


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

There are genetics FAR superior than fuckin OG. I'd much rather run Exotic Genetix, Sin City, In-House, DungeonVault, Rare Dankness, HSO, Ethos, or Archive. Just to name a FEW.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 20, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> There are genetics FAR superior than fuckin OG. I'd much rather run Exotic Genetix, Sin City, In-House, DungeonVault, Rare Dankness, HSO, Ethos, or Archive. Just to name a FEW.


Ethos is straight dog shit IMO. I've ran 3 packs from them now with ZERO keepers. Lilac Diesel not even 1 worth growing a 2nd time.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Ethos is straight dog shit IMO. I've ran 3 packs from them now with ZERO keepers. Lilac Diesel not even 1 worth growing a 2nd time.


They're one of the few I've never ran myself but everything I've seen has looked great.


----------



## hicountry1 (May 20, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> They're one of the few I've never ran myself but everything I've seen has looked great.


Ya I find it odd how many seeds ethos pumps out and how little I ever hear of or see any actual product from it. Literally no one I know in Colorado runs anything from them. Generally not a good sign lol.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Ya I find it odd how many seeds they pump out and how little I ever hear of or see any actual product from it. Literally no one I know in Colorado runs anything from them. Generally not a good sign lol.


They're very LA based


----------



## hicountry1 (May 20, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> They're very LA based


Huh? They are based in Denver, that's why I said none of my Colorado friends, I lived in CO for 15 years and never heard of them until a trade show lol.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> Huh? They are based in Denver, that's why I said none of my Colorado friends, I lived in CO for 15 years and never heard of them until a trade show lol.


OCEAN Grown is NOT based in Denver... Do some research..


----------



## hicountry1 (May 20, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> OCEAN Grown is NOT based in Denver... Do some research..


lol i thought we were talking about Ethos at least I was


----------



## ApacheBone (May 20, 2020)

greywind said:


> Shady as fuck, IMO. Do your homework before you buy. I supported this team hard when they first ventured out into the scene. Grew some good plants pre Rift days. But something changed along the way, or true colors were shown. Where have all the other breeders gone that helped get Hoecean Grown off the ground? I support StonedNinja and PHNerd/DeathSpartan. That's my two cents. @Palckl899014


Where can you get ph nerds seeds?


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

Dunno but it's branded as Spartan genetics.


ApacheBone said:


> Where can you get ph nerds seeds?


Dunno but it's branded as Spartan grown. Check his IG.


----------



## idlewilder (May 20, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Where can you get ph nerds seeds?


Best bet is IG. That’s where I got my packs from, direct from the man


----------



## idlewilder (May 20, 2020)

hicountry1 said:


> When you say shady as fuck do your homework, what are you implying? This is the place to do some homework no? If you have some info that would be helpful or important to know please share with us!


Ordering from lumberjack is safe. The shady business has to do with drama between Vader and Ninja. Buy the genetics for what they are if they interest you.


----------



## 1mPr1m3 (May 20, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Is lumberjack still a good place to get seeds?


I got my og seeds through lumberjack. Seeds came fast with breeder pack and everything. My only issue with them is that I popped 6 seeds but only 2 were ladies. One plus side I guess was that I bought 10 seeds and when they came, they actually had 12 seeds. But still id go with feminized plants unless you wanna breed some OGs strong male traits


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Where can you get ph nerds seeds?


Looks like Neptune Seed Bank and Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

I believe ninja when he says every strain is just bares too much resemblance to the Alien Rift.


----------



## idlewilder (May 21, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> I believe ninja when he says every strain is just bares too much resemblance to the Alien Rift.


I believe him too. It’s a dominating strain for sure. They have a lot of hybrids that use Alien Rift, most of their cookie based strains.


----------



## Buck5050 (May 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I believe him too. It’s a dominating strain for sure. They have a lot of hybrids that use Alien Rift, most of their cookie based strains.


I can agree with thalt statement also, no doubt. I think rift is Vaders and that dude's philosophy on growing is definitely why his gear looks the same. I've heard he's in the range of F9 (at least)on the VaderOg he's using in his crosses. Wouldn't that make things look similar?

I also heard that ninja found his fruit male in a grape ape outcross. He also has found/made some newer males he uses on the current elite cuts. I think that lends itself to more of a variety.

Both breeders have fire in their genetics. I also see how they have a different philosophy and approach. It's probably why they butted heads in the first place.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 22, 2020)

If anyone was curious, PHNerd's genetics are sold at Neptune Seed Bank & Oregon Elite Seeds under Spartan Family Genetics.


----------



## Somerandomguy#2 (May 22, 2020)

Looks good, one of ocean grown best strains. Love it and alien rift. Mate ran a whole heap of ocean grown stuff recently. Only kept the alien rift going. 

Sending some of this to Ninja. Test growers run, had some over feeding issues. Fast flowering sativa leaning hybrid strain of my own creation. Low feeder. Cheap af to grow. Couple hundred seeds popped by myself and various testers. Very uniform plants. Handles abuse well.


----------



## Somerandomguy#2 (May 22, 2020)

4 week vege 9 from flip.


----------



## idlewilder (May 23, 2020)

Somerandomguy#2 said:


> Looks good, one of ocean grown best strains. Love it and alien rift. Mate ran a whole heap of ocean grown stuff recently. Only kept the alien rift going.
> 
> Sending some of this to Ninja. Test growers run, had some over feeding issues. Fast flowering sativa leaning hybrid strain of my own creation. Low feeder. Cheap af to grow. Couple hundred seeds popped by myself and various testers. Very uniform plants. Handles abuse well.


Frosty chunks! What’s the cross?


----------



## Somerandomguy#2 (Jun 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Frosty chunks! What’s the cross?


It's one I've worked in since 2017. Lemon zkittles, sweet soma, banana kush, banana diesel. It's now f3 polyhybrid. I plan on selecting a mother from the f3 to clone and femme. 3 1/2 years of work so far. Rocket fuel terps with hints of citrus and Hawaiian passionfruit.

I use a lot of local heirloom sativa in my work. It's unique to this island. Like true old school Hawaiian etc. This strain is one with none of that so easy to replicate anyplace.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 12, 2020)

Anyone still running or have interest in Ocean Grown Genetics?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Anyone still running or have interest in Ocean Grown Genetics?


I still plan on running more Ocean Grown gear. The marketing hype train seems to have run off the rails which is why there isn’t as much buzz


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm looking for an unopened pack of Jawa Pie and will pay good money let me know!


----------



## Smorf (Dec 3, 2020)

still got some malibu pie i need to try.

The purple ninja fruit pheno i grew last year is probably the best weed ive grown so far. only 4 years of limited grow space experience though... all three phenos in this picture were pretty potent. still got half the pack. need to find a good male to use on them before i pop the rest of the pack.

Is dojo fruit the new name for ninja fruit or is it something different? Was confused when I tried to go find another pack of ninja fruit to buy since I liked it so much. Couldn't find it.

all three plants in this pic are ninja fruit. top right is a sativa effect leaning pheno. bottom right is indica effect leaning and purple is a nice hybrid effect.


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 4, 2021)

pleased to see a Jawa Pie restock and quickly ordered a couple packs. I grew it when they first released it and the terps were incredible. Not sure what's going on with Vader being MIA but hopefully he used they same parents as before.


----------



## MrMiller (Sep 26, 2021)

Alien Rift or Jawa Pie and why??


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 27, 2021)

MrMiller said:


> Alien Rift or Jawa Pie and why??


What are you looking for in a strain?


----------



## TwitchVee (Oct 30, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> I'm looking for an unopened pack of Jawa Pie and will pay good money let me know!


pretty sure i have those, but i think they're in stock


----------



## TwitchVee (Oct 30, 2021)

Dreadnaught on tap right now, limited to 200 packs. I got a few


----------



## TwitchVee (Oct 31, 2021)

don't know what's funny about that but screw the noob anyway (;


----------



## Eo McFloydo (Aug 3, 2022)

Just ran:

Obiwan OG (12 in pack): 2 female & 10 males

Dreadnought OG (13 in pack) 2 female, 3herm, & 8 males


No keepers. Don’t buy!!!!!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 3, 2022)

Eo McFloydo said:


> Just ran:
> 
> Obiwan OG (12 in pack): 2 female & 10 males
> 
> ...


Ocean grown fell off IMO. When Vader started the brand and gained popularity they had some really nice work. The alien rift and Jawa pie i ran were killer. The skunkbeard and swashbuckler were complete duds with herms and c grade bud. I recently bought another couple packs of jawa pie looking for that key lime term that i found in the original release but no success. All of the JP females actual had a completely different look and smell then the first release they made. none of them were even close to being a keeper. Im done with Ocean G.


----------



## Eo McFloydo (Aug 3, 2022)

Same issue. I ran some original release that I got from Vader and Ninja at trade show in Denver back in the day and it was fire!!!! Whatever is out now is trash. Got this recent gear from lumberjack.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 3, 2022)

yeah i had issues with anything i got from them , that's back when the hype was strong


----------



## Have2 (Oct 10, 2022)

Anyone have been able to order lately? I've been trying to contact them and no answer for 1month+ I'm glad I did not order/send money...

Thanks @Eo McFloydo and @sourchunks I'm now sure I won't give anymore benefit of the doubt! 

That's sad, alien rift seems a nice one!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2022)

Ninja has a strain, dark d, I think, something like that. Got alien rift, key lime, gsc, and his sinister rogue innit, just sayin


----------

